# My Journey with Back of Head Augmentation in Korea



## Ashly117

So this was a journey that I definitely need to detail because I see no surgery reviews for head augmentation. But it’s a very powerful surgery that changes your head shape and can even affect hairstyles.


A bit about me: I live in California, USA. I’m 25 and male. I’m Indian, and quarter Middle Eastern…so I’m the _other_ kind of Asian. Unfortunately I was born with a stupid skull shape officially called occipital plagiocephaly.


September 2017 – I wanted this surgery done. So I did research online and found 3 local options.


1)    Barry Eppley – He offered a free video consult, so I took it. He seemed too positive, which is not a good sign. Also, he’s got a lot of complaints online which scared me. Just look it up on Google and you’ll see entire threads with a bunch of people complaining about botched results. Also a girl called Lucille Lacovelli filled a lawsuit against him, lost, and then committed suicide. So I didn’t want anything to do with him.

2)    Youssef Tahari – He offered a free video consult too. His method didn’t seem too good for me. He suggested a bicoronal approach and inserting a silicone implant. This was bad because I didn’t want a scar over my head like that and I didn’t want a massive silicone implant in the back of my head.

3)    Deschamps Braly – I called to set up an appointment, but their consultants appeared very snotty. They were quoting prices at $15,000 minimum and averaging at about $22,000. WTF. Also they refused to show any before and after pics due to BS reasons like “to protect the emotional state of their patients from the public”. They said I’d have to come into the consultation, which would cost me $600.


Basically all these options were too expensive and did not have convincing before and after results or testimonials.


October 2017 – I found out about purse forum. But they also didn’t have solid reviews detailing about this procedure. But I did find out some people mentioning ITEM clinic. They claimed that they could make a 2 inch incision and use bone cement (which is a lot safer than silicone) to reshape the head like a sculpture. I did a bit more research and I had my Korean Airbnb host Tony to help me out. I’ll write a separate post on Tony and how AMAZING he was in helping me. I booked the Korea Trip from Dec 21 2017 – Jan 1st 2018

I was able to find 4 clinics that offered to do the back of the head augmentation with bone cement.


1) Dec 22 2017 – Banobagi – Not very impressed. The doctor just said he could do it and didn’t go into further details. I also remember waiting for SO long but I felt let down in the actual meeting. Also, he did not show me any before and after pics. I crossed it off my list.


2) Dec 23 2017 – ITEM – I didn’t like the clinic itself, but Dr Jung was great. I enjoyed meeting him and he speaks very good English. I was close to choosing him but ITEM quoted at 8 mil KRW when over email they said it would be 6 mil KRW. They said they can reduce it to 7 mil KRW if we paid in hard cash. I wasted a lot of time trying to get this to work because, my bank had auto protect--I couldn’t withdraw such a large amount outside of America. This pissed both me and my Airbnb host Tony who acted as my translator off. So we crossed ITEM off. Also, I noticed a Youtube comment by a girl (Aja Ly) on Item’s YT video that didn’t like her results from Dr Jung. This was a bit upsetting.


3) Dec 26 2017 - BONEPS (Doctorbone) – Here’s a link to their site. http://doctorbone.co.kr/index.php?idx=hb/7

They are a local clinic that is not exposed to the outside. I found this out via Tony. The doctors were nice, but I didn’t like the before and after results.


4) Dec 27 2017 – JOGAK – This was it! I met Dr. Song. I liked this guy, his style, and his before and after. I immediately went for surgery. I paid around 6 million KRW. This clinic is a small clinic that SPECIALIZED in head augmentation. I love specialized clinics, so I knew this was the right place.



Surgery was easy. It was under local anesthesia. It’s literally like sculpting with clay. I wore a head cast and I was able to walk about. I went for Korean barbecue right after because I was so hungry.


I hope this helps! I know quite a few people who are following me through this journey. While I don’t have super perfect results, its still greatly improved. I look and feel normal now. I feel no difference texture wise. I’m so happy.

(Note, I usually don't wear my hair so short. I keep it long. I shave it sometimes but this time I kept it shaven just so I could help the surgeon out with the best possible outcome.)

Before: (Sorry for inverting these 2 pics, but it gives you a good sense of the asymmetry)





Here are my results:


----------



## kkpeobee

Ah you look fantastic! So happy it all worked out for you!


----------



## EddieNG

Can i have the website where u did it ?


----------



## Endymion

Ashly117 said:


> So this was a journey that I definitely need to detail because I see no surgery reviews for head augmentation. But it’s a very powerful surgery that changes your head shape and can even affect hairstyles.
> 
> 
> A bit about me: I live in California, USA. I’m 25 and male. I’m Indian, and quarter Middle Eastern…so I’m the _other_ kind of Asian. Unfortunately I was born with a stupid skull shape officially called occipital plagiocephaly.
> 
> 
> September 2017 – I wanted this surgery done. So I did research online and found 3 local options.
> 
> 
> 1)    Barry Eppley – He offered a free video consult, so I took it. He seemed too positive, which is not a good sign. Also, he’s got a lot of complaints online which scared me. Just look it up on Google and you’ll see entire threads with a bunch of people complaining about botched results. Also a girl called Lucille Lacovelli filled a lawsuit against him, lost, and then committed suicide. So I didn’t want anything to do with him.
> 
> 2)    Youssef Tahari – He offered a free video consult too. His method didn’t seem too good for me. He suggested a bicoronal approach and inserting a silicone implant. This was bad because I didn’t want a scar over my head like that and I didn’t want a massive silicone implant in the back of my head.
> 
> 3)    Deschamps Braly – I called to set up an appointment, but their consultants appeared very snotty. They were quoting prices at $15,000 minimum and averaging at about $22,000. WTF. Also they refused to show any before and after pics due to BS reasons like “to protect the emotional state of their patients from the public”. They said I’d have to come into the consultation, which would cost me $600.
> 
> 
> Basically all these options were too expensive and did not have convincing before and after results or testimonials.
> 
> 
> October 2017 – I found out about purse forum. But they also didn’t have solid reviews detailing about this procedure. But I did find out some people mentioning ITEM clinic. They claimed that they could make a 2 inch incision and use bone cement (which is a lot safer than silicone) to reshape the head like a sculpture. I did a bit more research and I had my Korean Airbnb host Tony to help me out. I’ll write a separate post on Tony and how AMAZING he was in helping me. I booked the Korea Trip from Dec 21 2017 – Jan 1st 2018
> 
> I was able to find 4 clinics that offered to do the back of the head augmentation with bone cement.
> 
> 
> 1) Dec 22 2017 – Banobagi – Not very impressed. The doctor just said he could do it and didn’t go into further details. I also remember waiting for SO long but I felt let down in the actual meeting. Also, he did not show me any before and after pics. I crossed it off my list.
> 
> 
> 2) Dec 23 2017 – ITEM – I didn’t like the clinic itself, but Dr Jung was great. I enjoyed meeting him and he speaks very good English. I was close to choosing him but ITEM quoted at 8 mil KRW when over email they said it would be 6 mil KRW. They said they can reduce it to 7 mil KRW if we paid in hard cash. I wasted a lot of time trying to get this to work because, my bank had auto protect--I couldn’t withdraw such a large amount outside of America. This pissed both me and my Airbnb host Tony who acted as my translator off. So we crossed ITEM off. Also, I noticed a Youtube comment by a girl (Aja Ly) on Item’s YT video that didn’t like her results from Dr Jung. This was a bit upsetting.
> 
> 
> 3) Dec 26 2017 - BONEPS (Doctorbone) – Here’s a link to their site. http://doctorbone.co.kr/index.php?idx=hb/7
> 
> They are a local clinic that is not exposed to the outside. I found this out via Tony. The doctors were nice, but I didn’t like the before and after results.
> 
> 
> 4) Dec 27 2017 – JOGAK – This was it! I met Dr. Song. I liked this guy, his style, and his before and after. I immediately went for surgery. I paid around 6 million KRW. This clinic is a small clinic that SPECIALIZED in head augmentation. I love specialized clinics, so I knew this was the right place.
> 
> 
> 
> Surgery was easy. It was under local anesthesia. It’s literally like sculpting with clay. I wore a head cast and I was able to walk about. I went for Korean barbecue right after because I was so hungry.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps! I know quite a few people who are following me through this journey. While I don’t have super perfect results, its still greatly improved. I look and feel normal now. I feel no difference texture wise. I’m so happy.
> 
> (Note, I usually don't wear my hair so short. I keep it long. I shave it sometimes but this time I kept it shaven just so I could help the surgeon out with the best possible outcome.)
> 
> Before: (Sorry for inverting these 2 pics, but it gives you a good sense of the asymmetry)
> 
> View attachment 3919507
> View attachment 3919508
> 
> 
> Here are my results:
> 
> View attachment 3919509
> View attachment 3919510



Congrats! The improvement looks amazing! I'm so glad that it went well.


----------



## Perceval

EddieNG said:


> Can i have the website where u did it ?



This is their website: 
http://eng.headsculptor.co.kr/


----------



## Perceval

Wow! Those results look great. I'm glad it went wonderfully for you. I saw your other thread and added it onto my watch list, this certainly helps a lot because I also am thinking about skull reshaping.
I looked at their website not too long ago and liked their results a lot.
I'm kind of curious as to whether they do cheek augmentation? I'll have to ask them, but I'm pretty sure it's just the upper parts of the head that they only do.


----------



## heylo

Looks really good and so natural as well. Funny website name though (headsculptor!) Thanks for the info, I'm sure it'll be helpful for many.


----------



## Ashly117

Thanks for all the supportive replies guys!

Remember a couple of things:
- Don't get too fooled by before and after pics you see online. Specifically request for before and after pics from the personal files that the doctors keep. Look for cases similar to yours
- JOGAK was my clinic of choice. But check out BonePS if you think you like their before and afters. You want a doctor with a good record of making noses (headshape in this case) that are aligned with your beauty standards. I'm a 100% sure there are other clinics that do this operation that I just don't know of.
- If you want a 100% perfect result, this surgery isn't for you. You may want a silicon based approach, which comes with its own pros and cons.


----------



## heylo

@Ashly117 What was the incision like and how was it closed? If it was local anaesthesia, I'm assuming it was endoscopic or similar to the 2 inch incision recommended by Item. Also, do you know the exact material was used (there are diff types of bone cement AFAIK)? I heard some are quick drying and have to be shaped quickly to ensure a smooth result.


----------



## Ashly117

@heylo, Sorry for the late reply. I was on a plane coming back home. The incision is 2 inches! Its closed using staples. I still have it on me and I need to get it removed by a local doctor. 

The exact material is Versabond. It's supposed to be the newer version of Osteobond.

The experience of the doctor is a HUGE factor. This surgery needs to be done by someone you trust. To do a revision, there would be a longer scar to remove the bone cement.


----------



## heylo

Ashly117 said:


> @heylo, Sorry for the late reply. I was on a plane coming back home. The incision is 2 inches! Its closed using staples. I still have it on me and I need to get it removed by a local doctor.
> 
> The exact material is Versabond. It's supposed to be the newer version of Osteobond.
> 
> The experience of the doctor is a HUGE factor. This surgery needs to be done by someone you trust. To do a revision, there would be a longer scar to remove the bone cement.



Great, thanks for the extra info. 

If it was revised, I would imagine it'd have to be burred or ground too. I don't think the stuff is typically removable any more than bone, although I could be wrong? Guess that's the one disadvantage over an implant but like you say, if you choose an experienced doctor you get a more natural result with much less trauma to the soft tissue (short incision).

Found the following info about setting times for bone cement: "storage temperature, O.R. temperature, humidity, mixing conditions, mixing speed and handling of the cement influence setting time. Operating room environments can vary widely affecting these conditions. This can all add up to a very unpredictable set time and working time in an otherwise very controlled surgical technique."


----------



## Ashly117

Not sure, but I think its not too hard to remove it. No need for doing crazy things like burring.

BTW, here's a helpful video posted by Jogak. This is the doctor that operated on me.


Here's another Jogak video if you understand Korean. 


Funny enough, sometimes they call themselves Jawgak lol.


----------



## mlydzz

Wow! I was reaearching this a long time ago and i gave up because i'm afraid of it. I have extreme plagiocephaly, and im sure it's not fixable at this point. i dont think you're ever born with it it's just how you slept as a baby when your skull is still shaping itself so if you slept on your back a lot then thats what happens. My head is sooo god dam flat i swear. It's SO flat that it freaks me out. Luckily i have long hair but the downside is that i have to  back brush it all the time.


----------



## Ashly117

mlydzz said:


> Wow! I was reaearching this a long time ago and i gave up because i'm afraid of it. I have extreme plagiocephaly, and im sure it's not fixable at this point. i dont think you're ever born with it it's just how you slept as a baby when your skull is still shaping itself so if you slept on your back a lot then thats what happens. My head is sooo god dam flat i swear. It's SO flat that it freaks me out. Luckily i have long hair but the downside is that i have to  back brush it all the time.



I'm glad that the review helps . It's why I wrote it. Dr Song from Jogak said my case was a severe case, but he was able to bring a massive improvement. I give my headshape an A- in terms of symmetry now when it used to be about a C.


----------



## mlydzz

Ashly117 said:


> I'm glad that the review helps . It's why I wrote it. Dr Song from Jogak said my case was a severe case, but he was able to bring a massive improvement. I give my headshape an A- in terms of symmetry now when it used to be about a C.


He said yours was severe? Hahaha he'd die from shock if he saw mine then lol 
Are you able to sleep on your back as usual? Does it not feel any different?


----------



## Calikidd

Hey ashly117 ..can u tell me the steps involved and any pain during and was your head flat or just uneven


----------



## Ashly117

Yeah I can sleep fine. Everything is fine tbh. I was really concerned if I would feel the edges around my head from the bone cement, but its all tapered really well. I cannot tell what is bone cement and what isn't.

Although this is one spot to my left that I CAN tell, but its cosmetically insignificant. Dr Song warned me of that particular area due to the limitation factor of the treatment. But aside from that, it all looks awesome. Another thing is that I had a little bit of swelling for the first week, but its completely gone and normal now. The scar is also 2 inches but barely noticeable.

I owe it to Tony for confirming to me that Jogak was a great clinic for headshaping. Jogak is more well known locally than internationally. Tony walked me through the Korean website.
More info about Tony here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ernative-to-docfinder-and-going-alone.977759/

I'm very happy that I was able to finish the procedure WITHOUT a silicone implant. This definitely also improved my side profile as well.


----------



## Calikidd

Ashly117 said:


> Yeah I can sleep fine. Everything is fine tbh. I was really concerned if I would feel the edges around my head from the bone cement, but its all tapered really well. I cannot tell what is bone cement and what isn't.
> 
> Although this is one spot to my left that I CAN tell, but its cosmetically insignificant. Dr Song warned me of that particular area due to the limitation factor of the treatment. But aside from that, it all looks awesome. Another thing is that I had a little bit of swelling for the first week, but its completely gone and normal now. The scar is also 2 inches but barely noticeable.
> 
> I owe it to Tony for confirming to me that Jogak was a great clinic for headshaping. Jogak is more well known locally than internationally. Tony walked me through the Korean website.
> More info about Tony here:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ernative-to-docfinder-and-going-alone.977759/
> 
> I'm very happy that I was able to finish the procedure WITHOUT a silicone implant. This definitely also improved my side profile as well.



I'm nervous about surgery and pain associated with the procedure ...can u walk me thru what they did from the time u came into the clinic to get the surgery and what it felt like during surgery ...and also I have a really flathead with no definition in the back do u think it might be a problem don't wanna WASTE my time to fly over there and not be able to complete my task.  And can i do same day? And how soon after can I leave? Sorry for too much questions thank you for your blog ive been dealing with this my whole life one hat to another with anxiety.


----------



## Ashly117

Hi Calikidd, I understand why you may think it's scary...I watched Game of Thrones and Khaleesi's brother died with molten gold poured over his head. So I totally get the feeling lmfao.

But in reality, the surgery is PAINLESS. Probably the least painful and rapid recovery surgery I had.
From a pain scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being absolutely the worst, I'd say the pain is at 3.

1) I dressed into surgery clothes and I stayed in a really cute room with a nice heated bed.
2) Went to the surgery room
3) The had me lay down with my face down. They wrapped some towels around my head, but I had no trouble breathing as there was plenty of room.
4) The doctor trims a bit of your hair on the back. He washes your head with antiseptic liquid.
5) Doctor applies local anesthesia. You don't feel anything. He also gives you some sleeping agent. You'll start tripping a bit but its kinda fun without any nervousness. It felt like I was traveling through space. I remember I met a talking choo choo train LMAO. 
6) You may feel slightly uncomfortable, but no pain. 

Surgery is done in 45 minutes, but the tripping thing speeds up time. Its all over way sooner that you think. Dr Song applies a cast to your head. My Airbnb host Tony jokingly said I looked like an ISIS terrorist with it on  ... ;-;
So then you're ready! If you train at the gym, you won't feel sore. I was ready to walk over hills to go for Korean BBQ. If you haven't trained at the gym you may have a sore neck. Dr Song gives you some cold/hot compresses to use. Sleeping with the cast on is no problem, but make sure you get no water on the cast.

You'll come back the next day to get the cast replaced with a new one.
You'll come back 2 days later to get it removed altogether. But your scalp will have a bit of swelling that would go away after a week. 
You'll come back a week later to remove the staples in the incision site. The incision is 2 inches long. I've healed well and no one can tell.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Calikidd

Ashly117 said:


> Hi Calikidd, I understand why you may think it's scary...I watched Game of Thrones and Khaleesi's brother died with molten gold poured over his head. So I totally get the feeling lmfao.
> 
> But in reality, the surgery is PAINLESS. Probably the least painful and rapid recovery surgery I had.
> From a pain scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being absolutely the worst, I'd say the pain is at 3.
> 
> 1) I dressed into surgery clothes and I stayed in a really cute room with a nice heated bed.
> 2) Went to the surgery room
> 3) The had me lay down with my face down. They wrapped some towels around my head, but I had no trouble breathing as there was plenty of room.
> 4) The doctor trims a bit of your hair on the back. He washes your head with antiseptic liquid.
> 5) Doctor applies local anesthesia. You don't feel anything. He also gives you some sleeping agent. You'll start tripping a bit but its kinda fun without any nervousness. It felt like I was traveling through space. I remember I met a talking choo choo train LMAO.
> 6) You may feel slightly uncomfortable, but no pain.
> 
> Surgery is done in 45 minutes, but the tripping thing speeds up time. Its all over way sooner that you think. Dr Song applies a cast to your head. My Airbnb host Tony jokingly said I looked like an ISIS terrorist with it on  ... ;-;
> So then you're ready! If you train at the gym, you won't feel sore. I was ready to walk over hills to go for Korean BBQ. If you haven't trained at the gym you may have a sore neck. Dr Song gives you some cold/hot compresses to use. Sleeping with the cast on is no problem, but make sure you get no water on the cast.
> 
> You'll come back the next day to get the cast replaced with a new one.
> You'll come back 2 days later to get it removed altogether. But your scalp will have a bit of swelling that would go away after a week.
> You'll come back a week later to remove the staples in the incision site. The incision is 2 inches long. I've healed well and no one can tell.
> 
> Hope this helps!




Hey, ash...have you seen miracles done in the doctors profile picture for an extremely flat and uneven back of the head? and can i get the procedure the same day and what is the least amount of time i have to stay out there i cant get too many days off...thanks again.


----------



## Ashly117

Yep! I've seen a lot of before and afters on his computer. I even made him show me recent ones and cases that looked similar to mine. I saw all different types. He said he's done over 2000 cases which is a LOT. I'm sure he's seen everything.

But there are limitations with bone cement that he'll discuss with you. I think you can stay in Korea for 4 days for this surgery and have a local doctor back at home to remove the stitches a week later, which is what I did.

Also, be patient with Dr Song and don't feel afraid to pester him with emails. He's kinda slow at responding to emails but he's very genuine. He's very technical and calm during his explanations.


----------



## Calikidd

Thanks ash...u been very helpful for my quest i tried to look on his website buy can't read Korean.  I'll try to find a translator.


----------



## Ashly117

@Calikidd Hey no problem. You actually don't need a translator. Somebody posted this before but here it is again. This is the Jogak website in English.
http://eng.headsculptor.co.kr/

If you need a place to stay, I can introduce you to Tony. PM me and I can give you more info on him. Or you can read this link:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ernative-to-docfinder-and-going-alone.977759/
For just an Airbnb price, you get free transportation to near by clinics and translation. Actually his Airbnb at Yeoksam-dong was like 3 blocks away from Jogak.

Let me know if I can help you any further. Try PMing me.


----------



## zunizua

Hi to all! I am interested in procedure as well, specifically on the back of the head. I am leaning toward Item and Jogak but it is so hard to choose who is the best. Both before after photos are nice, but I tend to think both might be photoshoped... So how to judge the results? If I am not mistaken Ashly117 mentioned Dr Song from Jogak use versabond. I did not heard of versabond before. Is it any better than osteobond, then how better? I did not find any info on the Jogak page about versabond, however... 
Do surgeon stretch the scalp during the procedure? What are the limitations of this procedure with osteobond/versabond? Is ts scalp elasticity limits or what?
Does Dr Song from Jogak speaks english?
Also, I noticed that Item makes 3-4cm incision and Jogak 5 cm. Is it depends on the case? 
Ashly117 what can you say about Jogak clinic itself? Is new, clean, modern etc?
Who of them, do you think, can make a most dramatic difference?
Any thoughts, someone?


----------



## Ashly117

@zunizua
You raise some really valid concerns. My biggest fear was the photoshopping of pictures thing. I asked Tony about this, and he took time to explain that any Korean clinic would get busted by the law if they posted photoshopped pictures. Its essentially the same as how an American clinic would be under investigation if they did similar things. Also doing such a thing would ruin their public perception as Koreans can post a searchable blog through Naver and shame the clinic. Secondly, when I went into the consultation, I specifically asked for legitimate cases in their computer files and NOT the ones on the website. I wanted to see the before and afters of RECENT cases. Ask to look for a LOT of cases.

Dr Song speaks very good english. You can actually try using the email on the website to contact him directly. This was a huge factor for me because he writes back thoroughly in solid English which made me feel very comfortable. He may take a day or so to respond, so don't be shy in following up as much as you can. Versabond is the newer and improved form of Osteobond...which is what Dr Song told me. I believe Dr Jung in Item still uses Osteobond though.

I consulted with both, but I could've also gone with Item. I'm just more comfy with Jogak to be honest. Item is a much bigger cheap looking clinic as they have 3 full floors of a building. Jogak is much smaller and feels like a big modern 4 bedroom apartment with a traditional flavor to it. Nearly everyone I saw at Jogak were doing head surgeries while Item had sooo many people for various surgeries.


----------



## zunizua

Thank you Ashly117 for your time answering. Is it necessary to do x-ray or 3d ct scan or similar tests before the procedure? Does computerised predicted/expected result was shown to you before the procedure?


----------



## Ashly117

No CT scan! But Dr Song took a BUNCH of photos at various angles before and after. Essentially its more of an art procedure than an exact science, which is why the surgery is not common in America. Americans want an exact method to solve the problem so they usually opt for using the silicone implant method which requires a CT scan. The "Korean way" uses bone cement which highly depends on how artistic the doctor is. Also I did not need any tissue expansion...my scalp was pretty stretchy according to him but this would vary among individuals.

Also, Dr Song seems very precise like he was able to address my features and explain what he thought was prominent and lacking. His sense of aesthetics aligned with exactly what I had in mind which was a BIG factor in choosing him. It really depends on how you feel after the consult. 
You may find better connected with Dr Song...or Dr Jung at Item...or the BonePS doctors. Good luck!


----------



## zunizua

Ashly117 Are you 100% happy of the result or do you think it might be better? Did the procedure met your expectations completely or were there limitations to achieve more dramatic change in your case? Also, you mentioned Dr trimmed your hair a little before the procedure.I thought the procedure is done without shaving a head?


----------



## Ashly117

@zunizu Well, in terms of happiness, yes I'm 100% happy. Is the surgery 100% perfect? No. I don't think any surgery can achieve that. I'd say this surgery met 93% of the perfect result. This is great because I'd say if you can achieve north of 90% of the perfect result from your surgery, your surgery was a great success.

I honestly think the surgery exceeded my expectations. I was so nervous. This surgery gave me the WORST anticipation because 1) It is not common in America...and not that common in Korea too 2) There were like no reviews about it. 3) I had the photoshop fear lingering in the back of my head no pun intended.

This all could've turned out badly very easily, and I'm grateful it didn't. My right side profile improved significantly. I always liked my left profile, but my right looked wayy off. Now I look balanced and attractive on both sides.

You don't have to shave your hair. I did because I wanted to. Also, the doctor makes a very small trim to make the incision. It's easily hidden with hair. You don't have to worry about that part


----------



## zunizua

Thank for sharing your experience, Ashly117! Will the scar be noticeable if you shave your head completely? Do you know the scar closure method Dr. Song applied -regular or trichophytic closure. Trichophytic closure is completely invisible. How many days after the procedure you could sleep on the back of the head without worry to damage a scar or the result in general? Do you need careful with area of procedure right after procedure and now, when living a normal life?


----------



## Ashly117

@zunizua: Hmm.. not too sure about the scar. I can't see it at all and in all the b&a pictures Dr Song showed me, I couldn't see a noticeable scar at all. My scar definitely healed very beautifully. I usually have a buzz cut and nobody noticed anything. My dad is usually very observant and he couldn't see my scar.

I started living a normal life Post op day 1 onwards lol. Well, maybe post op day 3 when I got my cast off so I didn't look like an ISIS terrorist


----------



## zunizua

It is nice to see you are happy! Didn't you noticed the cement change shape after the procedure is done? Do you feel the edges where the cement ends or you can not detect any edges and it feels smooth everywhere? Thank you!


----------



## Wowy

Happy to see that things went well for you. I have been considering this procedure for a while and I am pleased by your results. May I ask what you think the next step would be for someone like me? 
Thanks


----------



## Ashly117

@zuniha: The cement stayed the same. I didn't notice any changes. I can't really feel the edges unless I really look for it. And even then its kinda hard.

@Wowy: I'm glad this review helped you out! First step is to find time to take 5 days or so off. I suggest contacting Dr Song and Item and set up consults either by yourself OR contact Tony (I wrote a review about him in another post) and he can set up the appts for you. Going through Tony can reduce the procedure price for you, but you'll pay about $65USD for his apartments, which is moderate but with free translation and clinic transportation. It's possible to find very decent places for as low as $35 on Airbnb without Tony. Your call. Good luck!


----------



## Wowy

Ashly117 said:


> @zuniha: The cement stayed the same. I didn't notice any changes. I can't really feel the edges unless I really look for it. And even then its kinda hard.
> 
> @Wowy: I'm glad this review helped you out! First step is to find time to take 5 days or so off. I suggest contacting Dr Song and Item and set up consults either by yourself OR contact Tony (I wrote a review about him in another post) and he can set up the appts for you. Going through Tony can reduce the procedure price for you, but you'll pay about $65USD for his apartments, which is moderate but with free translation and clinic transportation. It's possible to find very decent places for as low as $35 on Airbnb without Tony. Your call. Good luck!


Thanks Ashley117 I will have a look at those


----------



## DIDIER

Hello guys I contacted by email jogak but he does not answer for 10 days already, how to contact them differently?


----------



## Ashly117

@DIDIER: Hey, yeah, I've had this problem too. I think he gets very busy and may not actively check his emails. Try following up every 3 days or so. I followed up and he will respond. I wish he was better in this aspect of the process. 

Alternatively, if you know Korean or have a Korean friend, you can have them call directly.


----------



## theriksta

Im at Jogak now about to get my forehead done. What made me decide on Dr Song was his journal article publications which cant be faked. Hes done like hundreds of these surgeries and you csn see what his rate of error is in the publications which is extremely low. 

Also in our consult I felt like I could trust him. We spoke in korean with a little bit of english mixed in as I have a korean background. He explained the procedure and its limitations regarding the temporal areas. I hope i can also have a drastic life change like ash.


----------



## Dflat

theriksta said:


> Im at Jogak now about to get my forehead done. What made me decide on Dr Song was his journal article publications which cant be faked. Hes done like hundreds of these surgeries and you csn see what his rate of error is in the publications which is extremely low.
> 
> Also in our consult I felt like I could trust him. We spoke in korean with a little bit of english mixed in as I have a korean background. He explained the procedure and its limitations regarding the temporal areas. I hope i can also have a drastic life change like ash.


----------



## Dflat

hi all,
Im a new member and so GLAD I found this discussion online.
Very happy for those had successful surgery and goodluck to those who are planning to. I have a flat head on the back and am also looking.I have a consulation with Epply but I think after Ashley success I may consider Korea. How do I contact Tony ?
Is 10 day period enough to go to Korea, have surgery and remove stiches etc and travel back?
Eppley suggested an implant but if its gets soft and need revision then I feel I better go with versabond- what you all think? What are cons of using cement vs implant?

thanks


----------



## theriksta

DO NOT go with eppley, the guy is a complete douchebag and scammer. The staff are *******s as well. Also bone cement is so much better, it looks and feels natural. Im so stoked by the job that Jogak did Ill be going back later this year to do the back of my head as well. My new forehead is still a little swollen but looks amazing, its life changing surgery and im so glad that I cancelled on Eppley. Almost went with him because he has so much spam online but the more i interacted and more i knew , i knew in my gut i did not trust him. Check out the jogak website and thr journals that the doctor has done. Thats what convinced me, his success rate based off of a large sample size.


----------



## Dflat

theriksta said:


> DO NOT go with eppley, the guy is a complete douchebag and scammer. The staff are *******s as well. Also bone cement is so much better, it looks and feels natural. Im so stoked by the job that Jogak did Ill be going back later this year to do the back of my head as well. My new forehead is still a little swollen but looks amazing, its life changing surgery and im so glad that I cancelled on Eppley. Almost went with him because he has so much spam online but the more i interacted and more i knew , i knew in my gut i did not trust him. Check out the jogak website and thr journals that the doctor has done. Thats what convinced me, his success rate based off of a large sample size.


thanks theriksta. the only problem is jogak doesn't reply..i have sent many emails but still no answer.shall I just go directly - also the airbnb host Tony is his contact info available?


----------



## kkpeobee

Dflat said:


> thanks theriksta. the only problem is jogak doesn't reply..i have sent many emails but still no answer.shall I just go directly - also the airbnb host Tony is his contact info available?


I’ve PM’d you Tony’s details


----------



## mlydzz

This would LITERALLY change my life.. but what if the back of my head is literally too flat for them to be able to fix it? There are limitations right? Imagine not having to back comb my hair every single day every ~2+ hours to give my head volume..


----------



## jc987

hi everybody,

I am so glad I found this discussion here as well. many thanks to ash for your postings and sharing in detail your experience... much appropriated and I very pleased to see that your surgery went well for you. I have been considering this procedure for years and I am very interested to do this as well in South Korea. I can't even wear any baseball caps due to the lack of volume... A friend of mine had his wedding ceremony in a synagogue and I need to wear a Kippah (a traditional Jewish cap) and I looked ridiculous with a flat-square head and felt very uncomfortable. This is the year to change.

@Ashly117 did you get your VAT back at the Airport? and how did you pay for the surgery? and shall I just email Tony and the clinic?


----------



## jc987

mlydzz said:


> This would LITERALLY change my life.. but what if the back of my head is literally too flat for them to be able to fix it? There are limitations right? Imagine not having to back comb my hair every single day every ~2+ hours to give my head volume..



I know how you feel... I have pretty much the same problem. Also worried that my head it too flat to fix. Perhaps I will send pics to the doc first before i book my flight.


----------



## jc987

theriksta said:


> Im at Jogak now about to get my forehead done. What made me decide on Dr Song was his journal article publications which cant be faked. Hes done like hundreds of these surgeries and you csn see what his rate of error is in the publications which is extremely low.
> 
> Also in our consult I felt like I could trust him. We spoke in korean with a little bit of english mixed in as I have a korean background. He explained the procedure and its limitations regarding the temporal areas. I hope i can also have a drastic life change like ash.



Hi theriksta,
how do you feel and how was the surgery? are you happy with the outcome?


----------



## Ashly117

Hi guys,

Many thanks and I'm very pleased to see that my review has helped many people. 

If you're new to Korea and you're afraid, then I'd suggest contacting Tony.
If you're fine with being alone on your own with no help from a 3rd party, go for contacting Jogak directly. He takes a while to respond. Keep being persistent. It's really annoying, but don't lose your temper lol. 

If you're really desperate, then find a Korean translator in your home country and call them directly.


----------



## mlydzz

jc987 said:


> I know how you feel... I have pretty much the same problem. Also worried that my head it too flat to fix. Perhaps I will send pics to the doc first before i book my flight.



But like how flat do you think the back of your head is? When i started getting conscious about it it really scared me but i've gotten used to it. It's as flat as when you place your palm on top of the head horizontally and do a "C" with it and it's small enough to fit. Idk if i even make any sense. It looks as ridiculous as it sounds


----------



## jc987

...and I have the same side profile like SpongeBob  . I have long hair and I can pretty much hide it. However, from the side profile I have no self confidence. I will definitely fix this. I am opting to do this surgery end of this year (fall/winter).


----------



## mlydzz

jc987 said:


> ...and I have the same side profile like SpongeBob  . I have long hair and I can pretty much hide it. However, from the side profile I have no self confidence. I will definitely fix this. I am opting to do this surgery end of this year (fall/winter).


I have no confidence on my side profile either and even if i tease my hair on the back for volume it always goes flat again within an hour to max 3-4 so its super annoying since i also have asian hair. 
Good luck on ur upcoming surgery!


----------



## Ashly117

Hey guys just an update here. Jogak is awesome, but I've received some recent news about Tony that I'm not very happy about. I've detailed everything here. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/squashing-the-whole-airbnb-host-thing.982665/

Please check it out. Sorry if I've mislead anyone...it took a while to see the truth myself.


----------



## MV123

@Ashly117 Thank you so much for this comprehensive review! I have a flat head and a procedure like this would boost my self confidence tremendously. What are the long term risks associated with the bone cement? Are you particularly worried about any complications in the future? Do you feel effects of the extra weight on your head such as more frequent headaches? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ashly117

@MV123 Hey! Long term risks are your body rejecting the foreign object. This is pretty rare since BC has been in use since like the world wars for bone related surgeries. It's not really an implant like silicone...its more like mortar lol. It bonds well with your bone and can be easily removed if need be.
Dr Song told me that out of 2000 surgeries, he's removed BC from 2 patients because they were unhappy...not even because they had any problems with bone cement.

Aside from that, I feel completely normal. I can't feel the edges of the bone cement. No headaches, no balance issues. I feel normal.


----------



## EddieNG

Ashly117 said:


> @MV123 Hey! Long term risks are your body rejecting the foreign object. This is pretty rare since BC has been in use since like the world wars for bone related surgeries. It's not really an implant like silicone...its more like mortar lol. It bonds well with your bone and can be easily removed if need be.
> Dr Song told me that out of 2000 surgeries, he's removed BC from 2 patients because they were unhappy...not even because they had any problems with bone cement.
> 
> Aside from that, I feel completely normal. I can't feel the edges of the bone cement. No headaches, no balance issues. I feel normal.


Hi bro, 
I'm researching about Forehead augumentation. How many days will i have to stay in Kr to do Forehead ? And do u know about the price of Forehead augumentation ?
Tks.


----------



## eurasianbeauty

EddieNG said:


> Hi bro,
> I'm researching about Forehead augumentation. How many days will i have to stay in Kr to do Forehead ? And do u know about the price of Forehead augumentation ?
> Tks.


Someone I know did the back of his head and was in and out of Korea in a  week. Six days to be exact. HTH!


----------



## EddieNG

eurasianbeauty said:


> Someone I know did the back of his head and was in and out of Korea in a  week. Six days to be exact. HTH!


Tks a lot.


----------



## Dflat

Hi guys,
so far from my research ITEM clinic seems to be the cheapest and Jogak/Dr.Song seems to on higher on pricing..both do surgeries in local anesthesia which is my preference.
Banobagi is very slightly cheaper than Jogak but  is general anesthesia.
Now question time if you pay them in cash either usd or KRW how you get refund on the airport.
Adding to what Jay said..lot of brokers out there like Tony which I didn't feel comfortable about so best would be to deal on your own if one can manage language and transportation.


----------



## LissyMay

Hello! I'm also flat-headed one.. i use a curler to add some volume to the back of my head;C every day..
now, when i read about this surgery, i've got a hope not be scared of rain and wetness and to stop carrying my heavy curler everywhere i go



Dflat said:


> Hi guys,
> so far from my research ITEM clinic seems to be the cheapest and Jogak/Dr.Song seems to on higher on pricing..both do surgeries in local anesthesia which is my preference.


could you please write the prices of both clinics?


----------



## Doori

Ashly117 said:


> So this was a journey that I definitely need to detail because I see no surgery reviews for head augmentation. But it’s a very powerful surgery that changes your head shape and can even affect hairstyles.
> 
> 
> A bit about me: I live in California, USA. I’m 25 and male. I’m Indian, and quarter Middle Eastern…so I’m the _other_ kind of Asian. Unfortunately I was born with a stupid skull shape officially called occipital plagiocephaly.
> 
> 
> September 2017 – I wanted this surgery done. So I did research online and found 3 local options.
> 
> 
> 1)    Barry Eppley – He offered a free video consult, so I took it. He seemed too positive, which is not a good sign. Also, he’s got a lot of complaints online which scared me. Just look it up on Google and you’ll see entire threads with a bunch of people complaining about botched results. Also a girl called Lucille Lacovelli filled a lawsuit against him, lost, and then committed suicide. So I didn’t want anything to do with him.
> 
> 2)    Youssef Tahari – He offered a free video consult too. His method didn’t seem too good for me. He suggested a bicoronal approach and inserting a silicone implant. This was bad because I didn’t want a scar over my head like that and I didn’t want a massive silicone implant in the back of my head.
> 
> 3)    Deschamps Braly – I called to set up an appointment, but their consultants appeared very snotty. They were quoting prices at $15,000 minimum and averaging at about $22,000. WTF. Also they refused to show any before and after pics due to BS reasons like “to protect the emotional state of their patients from the public”. They said I’d have to come into the consultation, which would cost me $600.
> 
> 
> Basically all these options were too expensive and did not have convincing before and after results or testimonials.
> 
> 
> October 2017 – I found out about purse forum. But they also didn’t have solid reviews detailing about this procedure. But I did find out some people mentioning ITEM clinic. They claimed that they could make a 2 inch incision and use bone cement (which is a lot safer than silicone) to reshape the head like a sculpture. I did a bit more research and I had my Korean Airbnb host Tony to help me out. I’ll write a separate post on Tony and how AMAZING he was in helping me. I booked the Korea Trip from Dec 21 2017 – Jan 1st 2018
> 
> I was able to find 4 clinics that offered to do the back of the head augmentation with bone cement.
> 
> 
> 1) Dec 22 2017 – Banobagi – Not very impressed. The doctor just said he could do it and didn’t go into further details. I also remember waiting for SO long but I felt let down in the actual meeting. Also, he did not show me any before and after pics. I crossed it off my list.
> 
> 
> 2) Dec 23 2017 – ITEM – I didn’t like the clinic itself, but Dr Jung was great. I enjoyed meeting him and he speaks very good English. I was close to choosing him but ITEM quoted at 8 mil KRW when over email they said it would be 6 mil KRW. They said they can reduce it to 7 mil KRW if we paid in hard cash. I wasted a lot of time trying to get this to work because, my bank had auto protect--I couldn’t withdraw such a large amount outside of America. This pissed both me and my Airbnb host Tony who acted as my translator off. So we crossed ITEM off. Also, I noticed a Youtube comment by a girl (Aja Ly) on Item’s YT video that didn’t like her results from Dr Jung. This was a bit upsetting.
> 
> 
> 3) Dec 26 2017 - BONEPS (Doctorbone) – Here’s a link to their site. http://doctorbone.co.kr/index.php?idx=hb/7
> 
> They are a local clinic that is not exposed to the outside. I found this out via Tony. The doctors were nice, but I didn’t like the before and after results.
> 
> 
> 4) Dec 27 2017 – JOGAK – This was it! I met Dr. Song. I liked this guy, his style, and his before and after. I immediately went for surgery. I paid around 6 million KRW. This clinic is a small clinic that SPECIALIZED in head augmentation. I love specialized clinics, so I knew this was the right place.
> 
> 
> 
> Surgery was easy. It was under local anesthesia. It’s literally like sculpting with clay. I wore a head cast and I was able to walk about. I went for Korean barbecue right after because I was so hungry.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps! I know quite a few people who are following me through this journey. While I don’t have super perfect results, its still greatly improved. I look and feel normal now. I feel no difference texture wise. I’m so happy.
> 
> (Note, I usually don't wear my hair so short. I keep it long. I shave it sometimes but this time I kept it shaven just so I could help the surgeon out with the best possible outcome.)
> 
> Before: (Sorry for inverting these 2 pics, but it gives you a good sense of the asymmetry)
> 
> View attachment 3919507
> View attachment 3919508
> 
> 
> Here are my results:
> 
> View attachment 3919509
> View attachment 3919510


Hello,
I have sent and email to Dr. Song but have not heard back...
Would you know the age requirement for this procedure?
My son's head (from the top) looks very similar to yours. I can't  see the back of yours, but the back right side of my son's head is very flat. We got him a helmet at 6 months and it helped a little, but now at 2, thr doctor says it may not improve that much more.

2 years old may be too young, but if one day at 12 or 13, if he is self conscious or wants it fixed, can we do it?
Is his head still growing and getting bigger as an adolescent? Would the cement get skewed due to skull growth? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dflat

LissyMay said:


> Hello! I'm also flat-headed one.. i use a curler to add some volume to the back of my head;C every day..
> now, when i read about this surgery, i've got a hope not be scared of rain and wetness and to stop carrying my heavy curler everywhere i go
> 
> 
> could you please write the prices of both clinics?


Hi just saw this message - I have to check the exact prices on what they quoted me but roughly Song cost $6k and ITEM was around 5k.
I went with Song based on Ashly feedback and it was good experience I would say...my case was bad so he did the best he could and I feel other clinic would have done the same level of job. attaching a pic which shows volume on back of my head which was flat area before the surgery.


----------



## Dflat

Hi
Dr song takes times but reply..just email him daily. Also cement is set almost immediately so wont get skewed but age wise its best to check with doctors. goodluck


Doori said:


> Hello,
> I have sent and email to Dr. Song but have not heard back...
> Would you know the age requirement for this procedure?
> My son's head (from the top) looks very similar to yours. I can't  see the back of yours, but the back right side of my son's head is very flat. We got him a helmet at 6 months and it helped a little, but now at 2, thr doctor says it may not improve that much more.
> 
> 2 years old may be too young, but if one day at 12 or 13, if he is self conscious or wants it fixed, can we do it?
> Is his head still growing and getting bigger as an adolescent? Would the cement get skewed due to skull growth?
> 
> Thanks in advance


.


----------



## boxgrater

@Ashly117 

First of all, thanks for thread. There isn't a lot of information available on this topic. 

I too am looking for cranioplasty, but in my case not so much augmentation as burring. My head has bumps protruding in the back that I would like to have shaved down. I know many clinics offer facial contouring by shaving the jaw but I have not seen much advertising of procedures offering the same thing for the skull. By chance did you come across any relevant information through your research?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MarioKa

Dflat said:


> Hi just saw this message - I have to check the exact prices on what they quoted me but roughly Song cost $6k and ITEM was around 5k.
> I went with Song based on Ashly feedback and it was good experience I would say...my case was bad so he did the best he could and I feel other clinic would have done the same level of job. attaching a pic which shows volume on back of my head which was flat area before the surgery.



Hey! Thank you for the picture, it is highly appreciated. Could you also post any before picture to compare?


----------



## Sukhmaninder singh

Doori said:


> Hello,
> I have sent and email to Dr. Song but have not heard back...
> Would you know the age requirement for this procedure?
> My son's head (from the top) looks very similar to yours. I can't  see the back of yours, but the back right side of my son's head is very flat. We got him a helmet at 6 months and it helped a little, but now at 2, thr doctor says it may not improve that much more.
> 
> 2 years old may be too young, but if one day at 12 or 13, if he is self conscious or wants it fixed, can we do it?
> Is his head still growing and getting bigger as an adolescent? Would the cement get skewed due to skull growth?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I don't think so that you should go for it till his head gets fully grown, as the bone comment will not grow with his age.


----------



## Doori

Sukhmaninder singh said:


> I don't think so that you should go for it till his head gets fully grown, as the bone comment will not grow with his age.



That's what I was thinking as well. Or that my son would need to go again when he is fully grown gor a touch up.


----------



## Sukhmaninder singh

Doori said:


> That's what I was thinking as well. Or that my son would need to go again when he is fully grown gor a touch up.


Yes, you should wait till he's all grown up and yes btw did you get any replies from Jogak ? I've sent a mail myself and haven't till now.


----------



## Doori

Sukhmaninder singh said:


> Yes, you should wait till he's all grown up and yes btw did you get any replies from Jogak ? I've sent a mail myself and haven't till now.



I haven't gotten a reply yet. I've only sent one email. Someone said to email him daily, but I really don't want to bother him as I would think he's really busy. I may send another email soon though.
I would like to hear what he thinks for bone cement for a toddler...


----------



## thelilachour

Thanks for starting this thread. I also consulted with Dr Eppley on forehead contour but was put off by his reviews...I also suspected that none of the American Drs I could find online had as much experience with bone contouring


----------



## mlydzz

Doori said:


> I haven't gotten a reply yet. I've only sent one email. Someone said to email him daily, but I really don't want to bother him as I would think he's really busy. I may send another email soon though.
> I would like to hear what he thinks for bone cement for a toddler...


I actually emailed him with pictures and they replied in like 2 days so..pretty quick for me


----------



## Sukhmaninder singh

mlydzz said:


> I actually emailed him with pictures and they replied in like 2 days so..pretty quick for me


I've emailed him twice with pics and no reply . Hey how severe is your case? Mine is this bad and it goes all the way down to the sides.


----------



## watermelon09

@Ashly117 wow, you look great! Feel happy that you feel satisfied with the result!


----------



## mlydzz

Sukhmaninder singh said:


> I've emailed him twice with pics and no reply . Hey how severe is your case? Mine is this bad and it goes all the way down to the sides.


Nooo actually my case is so much more severe unfortunately :/ you dont even seem to need much bone cement to correct that, mine is worse but i dont want to provide pics because it's embarrasing. Maybe once I get it done I will.
He just quoted me 6-7k USD lol


----------



## Sukhmaninder singh

mlydzz said:


> Nooo actually my case is so much more severe unfortunately :/ you dont even seem to need much bone cement to correct that, mine is worse but i dont want to provide pics because it's embarrasing. Maybe once I get it done I will.
> He just quoted me 6-7k USD lol


Oooh, but what did he say about your case? To what extent is the augmentation possible? Any limitations in your case?


----------



## Doori

mlydzz said:


> Nooo actually my case is so much more severe unfortunately :/ you dont even seem to need much bone cement to correct that, mine is worse but i dont want to provide pics because it's embarrasing. Maybe once I get it done I will.
> He just quoted me 6-7k USD lol



Just a general question for anyone here. My son is 2 and has plagio, the right side of the back of his head is flat and the left side pushes out a bit...the specialist stated there wasn't anything else to be done and it would improve a bit as he ages. Is that true? Anyone else here notice a natural improvement from childhood or teens to adulthood?
Thanks


----------



## Sukhmaninder singh

Doori said:


> Just a general question for anyone here. My son is 2 and has plagio, the right side of the back of his head is flat and the left side pushes out a bit...the specialist stated there wasn't anything else to be done and it would improve a bit as he ages. Is that true? Anyone else here notice a natural improvement from childhood or teens to adulthood?
> Thanks


Well earlier as I had alot of hair I never noticed my plagiocephaly, it's now that I've started shaving that it's evident, as per your son I would say let it be till the time he grows up. Once his skull is fully formed he can get bone cement put or maybe something even better by then. Just don't go for any skull surgeries which might have some serious side effects.


----------



## mlydzz

Sukhmaninder singh said:


> Oooh, but what did he say about your case? To what extent is the augmentation possible? Any limitations in your case?


I did ask about the limitations and if mine was fixable and they said this:

"There is no restriction for the occiput augmentation surgery.
Especially you are a good indication for this operation because correctable area of your occiput is planar and flat.

The volume of the bone cement inserted on the occiput is about 50mL, the average thickness is about 1~2cm, depending on the scalp extensibility of patients."


----------



## mlydzz

Doori said:


> Just a general question for anyone here. My son is 2 and has plagio, the right side of the back of his head is flat and the left side pushes out a bit...the specialist stated there wasn't anything else to be done and it would improve a bit as he ages. Is that true? Anyone else here notice a natural improvement from childhood or teens to adulthood?
> Thanks


Uh i'd just advice you to not make him sleep on the flat side. Thats what happened to me as a baby, they just let me sleep on my back a lot instead of changing my sleeping position. I can be assured of this because thats what happened to my baby cousin and then i advised my aunt to make him sleep on different sides throughout the day and the flatness got so much better. Your son is 2 so im not sure it would help at this point, just wait until hes 18 or something to help him with this surgery. :/


----------



## MarioKa

I went to Jogak in Seoul two weeks ago to go through the surgery and the results are satisfying. Here are some before and after pictures. Everything went smooth and the Mr. Song was very friendly and professional.

The only issue that occurred to me was that I am claustrophobic, and can have a hard time if my body is under pressure or I am in small rooms. This will lead to minor panic attacks in worst cases. On the surgery bed, layers will be put on your head which can make you feel trapped if you are too claustrophobic. The solution was general anaesthesia in my case which went good.

After pictures were shot 2 days after surgery (right after the bandages were taken off).


----------



## Sukhmaninder singh

MarioKa said:


> I went to Jogak in Seoul two weeks ago to go through the surgery and the results are satisfying. Here are some before and after pictures. Everything went smooth and the Mr. Song was very friendly and professional.
> 
> The only issue that occurred to me was that I am claustrophobic, and can have a hard time if my body is under pressure or I am in small rooms. This will lead to minor panic attacks in worst cases. On the surgery bed, layers will be put on your head which can make you feel trapped if you are too claustrophobic. The solution was general anaesthesia in my case which went good.
> 
> After pictures were shot 2 days after surgery (right after the bandages were taken off).
> 
> View attachment 4163841
> View attachment 4163842


You look great, your case was very simple as you had a flat curve and some very less assymetry on the back, my case is like severe assymetry and it runs on the whole left side from top to bottom. Plus you got a full head of hair and I'm bald so that makes a huge difference as well. You look super good btw.


----------



## MarioKa

Sukhmaninder singh said:


> You look great, your case was very simple as you had a flat curve and some very less assymetry on the back, my case is like severe assymetry and it runs on the whole left side from top to bottom. Plus you got a full head of hair and I'm bald so that makes a huge difference as well. You look super good btw.



Hey man, thanks. I have just seen your picture, and to be honest it does not look like a case which Mr. Song would not handle. We tend to worsen our cases but after performing the surgery, the results are satisfying but never perfect. I think you should get in touch with him and attach your picture.


----------



## Sukhmaninder singh

MarioKa said:


> Hey man, thanks. I have just seen your picture, and to be honest it does not look like a case which Mr. Song would not handle. We tend to worsen our cases but after performing the surgery, the results are satisfying but never perfect. I think you should get in touch with him and attach your picture.


I am in contact with him, we did speak and it's like a really severe case in my scenario, anyways I was curious to what extent did he put the bone cement to your sides ? Like he obviously put cement right on the back but he must've put some on the sides as well right?


----------



## MarioKa

Sukhmaninder singh said:


> I am in contact with him, we did speak and it's like a really severe case in my scenario, anyways I was curious to what extent did he put the bone cement to your sides ? Like he obviously put cement right on the back but he must've put some on the sides as well right?



As the back of my head, the sides curving were also flat. I talked on this issue with him and there are limitations as you cannot put bone cement on muscles. The sides of the head are mainly made of muscles, and therefore cement could not be put in those areas. However I think I can see a slight difference on the sides also, as I guess the bone cement on the back made up for the flat sides also.


----------



## Sukhmaninder singh

MarioKa said:


> As the back of my head, the sides curving were also flat. I talked on this issue with him and there are limitations as you cannot put bone cement on muscles. The sides of the head are mainly made of muscles, and therefore cement could not be put in those areas. However I think I can see a slight difference on the sides also, as I guess the bone cement on the back made up for the flat sides also.





MarioKa said:


> As the back of my head, the sides curving were also flat. I talked on this issue with him and there are limitations as you cannot put bone cement on muscles. The sides of the head are mainly made of muscles, and therefore cement could not be put in those areas. However I think I can see a slight difference on the sides also, as I guess the bone cement on the back made up for the flat sides also.


Ooh so like my sides have like more of bone without muscle because of a very different headshape altogether, so maybe you can apply bone cement to sides where there is no muscle.


----------



## MarioKa

Sukhmaninder singh said:


> Ooh so like my sides have like more of bone without muscle because of a very different headshape altogether, so maybe you can apply bone cement to sides where there is no muscle.


This can only be found out by the doctor during surgery, as he can see through the opening of your head where the muscles are. It’s like taking a chance.


----------



## Sukhmaninder singh

Sukhmaninder singh said:


> Ooh so like my sides have like more of bone without muscle because of a very different headshape altogether, so maybe you can apply bone cement to sides where there is no muscle.


And yeah before you leave I had two questions
1.in what terms would you say that your results lacked ? ( Like you dasa it's not perfect).
2. Is there a maximum amount of bone cement that you can put? Like I have a head which is probably bigger than an avg head, so will more cement be used in my case or is the amount usually fixed everytEve?


----------



## MarioKa

Sukhmaninder singh said:


> And yeah before you leave I had two questions
> 1.in what terms would you say that your results lacked ? ( Like you dasa it's not perfect).
> 2. Is there a maximum amount of bone cement that you can put? Like I have a head which is probably bigger than an avg head, so will more cement be used in my case or is the amount usually fixed everytEve?


I wish I could have more cement on the sides, but as I said the results will not be perfect but you will like it anyways, it’s literally life changing on a daily basis.
I was told that the average thickness of the cement is 1,5 cm, depending on the flexibility of your skin. Again, it might not sound much but it does a HUGE difference in real life. Just 0,5 mm is a lot tbh.


----------



## Sukhmaninder singh

MarioKa said:


> I wish I could have more cement on the sides, but as I said the results will not be perfect but you will like it anyways, it’s literally life changing on a daily basis.
> I was told that the average thickness of the cement is 1,5 cm, depending on the flexibility of your skin. Again, it might not sound much but it does a HUGE difference in real life. Just 0,5 mm is a lot tbh.


By thickness you mean the upliftment right?


----------



## MarioKa

Sukhmaninder singh said:


> By thickness you mean the upliftment right?


Yes, the filling on your actual bone.


----------



## Sukhmaninder singh

MarioKa said:


> Yes, the filling on your actual bone.


Thank you for answering my questions and from my point of view your results seem to be perfect to me.


----------



## jc987

MarioKa said:


> I went to Jogak in Seoul two weeks ago to go through the surgery and the results are satisfying. Here are some before and after pictures. Everything went smooth and the Mr. Song was very friendly and professional.
> 
> The only issue that occurred to me was that I am claustrophobic, and can have a hard time if my body is under pressure or I am in small rooms. This will lead to minor panic attacks in worst cases. On the surgery bed, layers will be put on your head which can make you feel trapped if you are too claustrophobic. The solution was general anaesthesia in my case which went good.
> 
> After pictures were shot 2 days after surgery (right after the bandages were taken off).
> 
> View attachment 4163841
> View attachment 4163842




Hi Mario,
how much did u pay for the procedure? and did u claim ur TAX at the airport?


----------



## MarioKa

jc987 said:


> Hi Mario,
> how much did u pay for the procedure? and did u claim ur TAX at the airport?



I paid around 6.000.000 Won, and got 8% Vat refunded at the airport.


----------



## ElijahSpk

MarioKa said:


> I paid around 6.000.000 Won, and got 8% Vat refunded at the airport.


Hey MarioKa, I'd like to know if you showed them the hospital's receipt to get your refund? And, was the refund in your country's currency?


----------



## MarioKa

ElijahSpk said:


> Hey MarioKa, I'd like to know if you showed them the hospital's receipt to get your refund? And, was the refund in your country's currency?


The clinic will provide you with a receipt which you can show the refund counter at the airport. You can choose to be paid back in Won, US dollars and British pounds. They do not refund to a credit card, only cash. Do not worry about minor things, everything runs VERY smoothly in South Korea.


----------



## aprilroll77

@Ashly117 Thank you so much for sharing your experience! After reading your posts I decided to go for skull reshaping surgery. The back of my head is unbelievably flat and it's been troubling me for years. Someone mentioned before that they had to curl or back comb their hair everyday to get some volumn. It's been my life as well and I'm so done with it.

it's been pretty quiet here for a while now, does anyone have any updates on this surgery? After reading this thread, I decided to to contact JOGAK and ITEM by email first to ask for price. Can some one please advise me if it's necessary to include some pictures of myself (well, my head)?
Also, I'm kinda hoping to get it done between the end of December and the beginning of January. Is it actually possible considering that I'm just starting now?


----------



## Ikho

I contacted JOGAK today, i'm a 22 years old guy with an asymetrical head due to a pression exerted when i was born. It's a big problem for me in my everyday life. I linked them some photos and i ask them about the price. I will keep you in touch.


----------



## mlydzz

aprilroll77 said:


> @Ashly117 Thank you so much for sharing your experience! After reading your posts I decided to go for skull reshaping surgery. The back of my head is unbelievably flat and it's been troubling me for years. Someone mentioned before that they had to curl or back comb their hair everyday to get some volumn. It's been my life as well and I'm so done with it.
> 
> it's been pretty quiet here for a while now, does anyone have any updates on this surgery? After reading this thread, I decided to to contact JOGAK and ITEM by email first to ask for price. Can some one please advise me if it's necessary to include some pictures of myself (well, my head)?
> Also, I'm kinda hoping to get it done between the end of December and the beginning of January. Is it actually possible considering that I'm just starting now?


Me. I'm the one who said that. And I don't see myself doing back of the head surgery anytime soon so it's just me still suffering everyday with the same thing. I emailed Jogak a couple months ago and showed them my pictures, I'm quoting the price straight from the email ( about 6,000 ~ 7,000 USD(VAT included). This is the total cost including consultation, surgery, and whole treatment). And you can get the VAT refund at the airport.


----------



## aprilroll77

Ikho said:


> I contacted JOGAK today, i'm a 22 years old guy with an asymetrical head due to a pression exerted when i was born. It's a big problem for me in my everyday life. I linked them some photos and i ask them about the price. I will keep you in touch.



Hi Ikho! Have you got any reply yet? I got one from dr song and he answered all my questions with clarity. He already suggested a time for my surgery. Actually I was hoping to do a face-to-face consultation first when am in Korea before deciding which clinic to go for. But I don’t know if they’ll be able to perform the surgery straightaway, since I won’t be able to stay in Korea for many days, it’s a big worry for me.


----------



## aprilroll77

mlydzz said:


> Me. I'm the one who said that. And I don't see myself doing back of the head surgery anytime soon so it's just me still suffering everyday with the same thing. I emailed Jogak a couple months ago and showed them my pictures, I'm quoting the price straight from the email ( about 6,000 ~ 7,000 USD(VAT included). This is the total cost including consultation, surgery, and whole treatment). And you can get the VAT refund at the airport.



Hey Mlydzz, I totally feel your pain! But combing my hair backwards can only temporarily solve the problem, I’m too tired from having to worry how my hair is holding up back there all the time. So I’m very determined to get it fixed once and for all though to be honest i’m quite scared of undergoing surgery.


----------



## aprilroll77

Btw, did anyone send email to ITEM and got a reply? I sent an almost same email to item and JOGAK, got reply from both, Jogak answered every single one of my questions and gave additional comments, item did not answer any of my questions but asked me to provide all my information, including my nationality, passport number and flight number. I don’t see how these information are relevant to my consultation at this stage, did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## mlydzz

aprilroll77 said:


> Hey Mlydzz, I totally feel your pain! But combing my hair backwards can only temporarily solve the problem, I’m too tired from having to worry how my hair is holding up back there all the time. So I’m very determined to get it fixed once and for all though to be honest i’m quite scared of undergoing surgery.


ooh...yeah you're right. I keep re-doing my hair every couple hours, it's incredibly annoying and inconvenient but alas. And about ur other question, they sometimes ask about your details and then answer your questions I think that's normal though inconvenient too.


----------



## Ikho

aprilroll77 said:


> Hi Ikho! Have you got any reply yet? I got one from dr song and he answered all my questions with clarity. He already suggested a time for my surgery. Actually I was hoping to do a face-to-face consultation first when am in Korea before deciding which clinic to go for. But I don’t know if they’ll be able to perform the surgery straightaway, since I won’t be able to stay in Korea for many days, it’s a big worry for me.



Hi, i didn't have a reply yet, but from what i read in this topic it seems to be normal.
I'm also worried about the conduct of the operation, do i have to make an appointment before going to korea ? How many days i have to stay ? How to pay ? I'm young and i didn't travel much so it's all new for me. (english is not my native langage sorry if i choose stranges words to express my mind)


----------



## aprilroll77

mlydzz said:


> ooh...yeah you're right. I keep re-doing my hair every couple hours, it's incredibly annoying and inconvenient but alas. And about ur other question, they sometimes ask about your details and then answer your questions I think that's normal though inconvenient too.



Yeah.. I'm really hoping to be spared of all that trouble... Are you planning to undergo the surgery in the near future?

ok if it's how they do it.. but i just feel uncomfortable about providing my passport number to them when i am not even their customer yet. feels odd.


----------



## aprilroll77

Ikho said:


> Hi, i didn't have a reply yet, but from what i read in this topic it seems to be normal.
> I'm also worried about the conduct of the operation, do i have to make an appointment before going to korea ? How many days i have to stay ? How to pay ? I'm young and i didn't travel much so it's all new for me. (english is not my native langage sorry if i choose stranges words to express my mind)



oh don't worry about your english Ikho, I understand you perfectly . it's not my mother tongue neither.
Yeah it feels quite scary to lie down on a table and wait to be cut, haha. anyway... i am still determined to go for it.
If you have enough time, I think it's the best to stay for 10 days, so you get everything taken care of before you head back home. If not, then at least 3 days as I am suggested.
I do prefer to make an appointment before going to Korea, since you never know if they suddenly get real busy and you are scheduled several days later. As for the payment, I think credit card and cash are probably the most common?
Do you already know when will you be going?


----------



## Ikho

aprilroll77 said:


> oh don't worry about your english Ikho, I understand you perfectly . it's not my mother tongue neither.
> Yeah it feels quite scary to lie down on a table and wait to be cut, haha. anyway... i am still determined to go for it.
> If you have enough time, I think it's the best to stay for 10 days, so you get everything taken care of before you head back home. If not, then at least 3 days as I am suggested.
> I do prefer to make an appointment before going to Korea, since you never know if they suddenly get real busy and you are scheduled several days later. As for the payment, I think credit card and cash are probably the most common?
> Do you already know when will you be going?



I got an answer from JOGAK, it was just some informations about the operation.

I want to do it just after my exams are finish, so in the middle of january.
I think i will also make an appointment before going to Korea, do you think we can contact them right now for an appointment in January ?


----------



## mlydzz

Ikho said:


> I got an answer from JOGAK, it was just some informations about the operation.
> 
> I want to do it just after my exams are finish, so in the middle of january.
> I think i will also make an appointment before going to Korea, do you think we can contact them right now for an appointment in January ?


best earlier than late


----------



## aprilroll77

Ikho said:


> I got an answer from JOGAK, it was just some informations about the operation.
> 
> I want to do it just after my exams are finish, so in the middle of january.
> I think i will also make an appointment before going to Korea, do you think we can contact them right now for an appointment in January ?



Yeah i agree with mlydzz, better to do it earlier, you get better chance to find a cheaper flight ticket if you book early enough. I mentioned roughly around which dates I can stay in Seoul in the email, and dr Song suggested possible appointment date accordingly. I'll go already in the early January. Please keep your fingers crossed for me . I'll of course keep you all updated!


----------



## mlydzz

aprilroll77 said:


> Yeah i agree with mlydzz, better to do it earlier, you get better chance to find a cheaper flight ticket if you book early enough. I mentioned roughly around which dates I can stay in Seoul in the email, and dr Song suggested possible appointment date accordingly. I'll go already in the early January. Please keep your fingers crossed for me . I'll of course keep you all updated!


Flight ticket prices rocketeer during early january though lol good luck though


----------



## aprilroll77

mlydzz said:


> Flight ticket prices rocketeer during early january though lol good luck though


it's true, but my schedule is not very flexible, so..


----------



## Ikho

aprilroll77 said:


> Yeah i agree with mlydzz, better to do it earlier, you get better chance to find a cheaper flight ticket if you book early enough. I mentioned roughly around which dates I can stay in Seoul in the email, and dr Song suggested possible appointment date accordingly. I'll go already in the early January. Please keep your fingers crossed for me . I'll of course keep you all updated!



Do you know how many time will elapse between the appointment and the operation ?


----------



## mlydzz

Ikho said:


> Do you know how many time will elapse between the appointment and the operation ?


They usually do it the next day after the appointment if you're sure to go with them (thats if theyre not busy). Still, ask for the possibility to have it the next day first to make sure.


----------



## mlydzz

aprilroll77 said:


> it's true, but my schedule is not very flexible, so..


Rip


----------



## Ikho

mlydzz said:


> They usually do it the next day after the appointment if you're sure to go with them (thats if theyre not busy). Still, ask for the possibility to have it the next day first to make sure.


Ok thank you, i will send them an email for an appointment in january.


----------



## Ikho

I was also wondering, if we have to pay in cash, how to withdraw as much money ?


----------



## mlydzz

Ikho said:


> I was also wondering, if we have to pay in cash, how to withdraw as much money ?


I used a bank in korea called hana bank, i went there after googling for the most foreigner friendly bank for money withdrawal if that makes sense idk to pay for surgeries, but i also brought a couple thousands by cash (i think 2k)


----------



## L123

mlydzz said:


> I used a bank in korea called hana bank, i went there after googling for the most foreigner friendly bank for money withdrawal if that makes sense idk to pay for surgeries, but i also brought a couple thousands by cash (i think 2k)


You did surgery?


----------



## mlydzz

L123 said:


> You did surgery?


Yeah of course. Also now that i think about it i didn't bring 2k that's too little for surgery, I really dont remember how much i brought with me im sorry lmao


----------



## L123

I have some questions to ask you... how long did you do surgery? Do you have heavier head? After surgery you had problems?


----------



## mlydzz

L123 said:


> I have some questions to ask you... how long did you do surgery? Do you have heavier head? After surgery you had problems?


Oh, i thought you asked if i had surgery in general. Not back of the head surgery. I did other surgeries one year ago on august ,


----------



## Sukhmaninder singh

Ikho said:


> I was also wondering, if we have to pay in cash, how to withdraw as much money ?


Hey Ikho, please do share your experience with us in January.


----------



## Sukhmaninder singh

mlydzz said:


> Oh, i thought you asked if i had surgery in general. Not back of the head surgery. I did other surgeries one year ago on august ,


Which other surgery did you get done from Seoul?


----------



## mlydzz

Sukhmaninder singh said:


> Which other surgery did you get done from Seoul?


vline, buccal fat removal and eyelid


----------



## Ikho

Sukhmaninder singh said:


> Hey Ikho, please do share your experience with us in January.


Yes of course, but i'm still wondering how to have as much money in cash, i really don't think i have to bring 5000€ with me.
I will phone to my bank next week about this subject.


----------



## Ikho

I got an answer from joggak about the payment :

"You can pay the operation fee by credit card or cash on the spot when you arrive at our clinic.
Or you can transfer the fee into my bank account in advance.
And I think it’s better to prepare cash in USD if you want to pay by cash."

I will keep you in touch about my operation.


----------



## ALEKS1030

Ikho said:


> I got an answer from joggak about the payment :
> 
> "You can pay the operation fee by credit card or cash on the spot when you arrive at our clinic.
> Or you can transfer the fee into my bank account in advance.
> And I think it’s better to prepare cash in USD if you want to pay by cash."
> 
> I will keep you in touch about my operation.





aprilroll77 said:


> Btw, did anyone send email to ITEM and got a reply? I sent an almost same email to item and JOGAK, got reply from both, Jogak answered every single one of my questions and gave additional comments, item did not answer any of my questions but asked me to provide all my information, including my nationality, passport number and flight number. I don’t see how these information are relevant to my consultation at this stage, did this happen to anyone else?


Can you post your questions and response you received from Jogak?  It might provide some answers that many of us have about this procedure.  Thank you kindly.


----------



## yoda12

I don't have minimal deformation , and I can feel the flatness when I touch the side of my head . I am 20 years old . But the back of my head is abnormally big and when I get a haircut the flatness on the side (right above my ears) are so noticeable . So I avoid getting a haircut and honestly this makes me so insecure . Although no one notices it now . Kids made fun of me when I was younger . One thing I am happy about is that it does not effect brain development nor hinders functioning of brain according to many websites . I hope all the websites were true because I never spoke to a doctor about it nor discuss with my parents . I am more concerned about my brain then the looks .Can someone please tell me that does flatness  affect cognitive abilities and my brain functioning  ????. 
PS . Just answer me whether the flatness on the side of my head affect brain development or functioning and also does it affect cognitive abilities in any way ???


----------



## Ikho

Hello, I did the operation 3 days ago, i will describe my experience and the result in one week, when my staples will be taken off.


----------



## cruiser07

Ashly117 said:


> So this was a journey that I definitely need to detail because I see no surgery reviews for head augmentation. But it’s a very powerful surgery that changes your head shape and can even affect hairstyles.
> 
> 
> A bit about me: I live in California, USA. I’m 25 and male. I’m Indian, and quarter Middle Eastern…so I’m the _other_ kind of Asian. Unfortunately I was born with a stupid skull shape officially called occipital plagiocephaly.
> 
> 
> September 2017 – I wanted this surgery done. So I did research online and found 3 local options.
> 
> 
> 1)    Barry Eppley – He offered a free video consult, so I took it. He seemed too positive, which is not a good sign. Also, he’s got a lot of complaints online which scared me. Just look it up on Google and you’ll see entire threads with a bunch of people complaining about botched results. Also a girl called Lucille Lacovelli filled a lawsuit against him, lost, and then committed suicide. So I didn’t want anything to do with him.
> 
> 2)    Youssef Tahari – He offered a free video consult too. His method didn’t seem too good for me. He suggested a bicoronal approach and inserting a silicone implant. This was bad because I didn’t want a scar over my head like that and I didn’t want a massive silicone implant in the back of my head.
> 
> 3)    Deschamps Braly – I called to set up an appointment, but their consultants appeared very snotty. They were quoting prices at $15,000 minimum and averaging at about $22,000. WTF. Also they refused to show any before and after pics due to BS reasons like “to protect the emotional state of their patients from the public”. They said I’d have to come into the consultation, which would cost me $600.
> 
> 
> Basically all these options were too expensive and did not have convincing before and after results or testimonials.
> 
> 
> October 2017 – I found out about purse forum. But they also didn’t have solid reviews detailing about this procedure. But I did find out some people mentioning ITEM clinic. They claimed that they could make a 2 inch incision and use bone cement (which is a lot safer than silicone) to reshape the head like a sculpture. I did a bit more research and I had my Korean Airbnb host Tony to help me out. I’ll write a separate post on Tony and how AMAZING he was in helping me. I booked the Korea Trip from Dec 21 2017 – Jan 1st 2018
> 
> I was able to find 4 clinics that offered to do the back of the head augmentation with bone cement.
> 
> 
> 1) Dec 22 2017 – Banobagi – Not very impressed. The doctor just said he could do it and didn’t go into further details. I also remember waiting for SO long but I felt let down in the actual meeting. Also, he did not show me any before and after pics. I crossed it off my list.
> 
> 
> 2) Dec 23 2017 – ITEM – I didn’t like the clinic itself, but Dr Jung was great. I enjoyed meeting him and he speaks very good English. I was close to choosing him but ITEM quoted at 8 mil KRW when over email they said it would be 6 mil KRW. They said they can reduce it to 7 mil KRW if we paid in hard cash. I wasted a lot of time trying to get this to work because, my bank had auto protect--I couldn’t withdraw such a large amount outside of America. This pissed both me and my Airbnb host Tony who acted as my translator off. So we crossed ITEM off. Also, I noticed a Youtube comment by a girl (Aja Ly) on Item’s YT video that didn’t like her results from Dr Jung. This was a bit upsetting.
> 
> 
> 3) Dec 26 2017 - BONEPS (Doctorbone) – Here’s a link to their site. http://doctorbone.co.kr/index.php?idx=hb/7
> 
> They are a local clinic that is not exposed to the outside. I found this out via Tony. The doctors were nice, but I didn’t like the before and after results.
> 
> 
> 4) Dec 27 2017 – JOGAK – This was it! I met Dr. Song. I liked this guy, his style, and his before and after. I immediately went for surgery. I paid around 6 million KRW. This clinic is a small clinic that SPECIALIZED in head augmentation. I love specialized clinics, so I knew this was the right place.
> 
> 
> 
> Surgery was easy. It was under local anesthesia. It’s literally like sculpting with clay. I wore a head cast and I was able to walk about. I went for Korean barbecue right after because I was so hungry.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps! I know quite a few people who are following me through this journey. While I don’t have super perfect results, its still greatly improved. I look and feel normal now. I feel no difference texture wise. I’m so happy.
> 
> (Note, I usually don't wear my hair so short. I keep it long. I shave it sometimes but this time I kept it shaven just so I could help the surgeon out with the best possible outcome.)
> 
> Before: (Sorry for inverting these 2 pics, but it gives you a good sense of the asymmetry)
> 
> View attachment 3919507
> View attachment 3919508
> 
> 
> Here are my results:
> 
> View attachment 3919509
> View attachment 3919510


wow this is a helpful posting


----------



## crybaby9

Ikho said:


> Hello, I did the operation 3 days ago, i will describe my experience and the result in one week, when my staples will be taken off.


hello im wondering im in the same place as you back of my head is very flat and was wondering what the cost of the total procedure should someone be expecting


----------



## mlydzz

crybaby9 said:


> hello im wondering im in the same place as you back of my head is very flat and was wondering what the cost of the total procedure should someone be expecting


It was already answered in this thread... from 6k to 7k USD.


----------



## crybaby9

mlydzz said:


> It was already answered in this thread... from 6k to 7k USD.


thanks for answering didn't see the previous threads


----------



## Ikho

As i said previously, i'm going to describe you the operation and the result.
Also my english is not so good, if i explain something badly, you're free to ask me further question.

To begin, my head was asymetric, flat in the back and a little bit on one side (one side is round and the other flattened).
Then I decided to go to South Korea the 12 January, and get the operation done the 15 January.
Of course i had send a mail to Dr. Song to tell him that i was sure to do the operation right after the apointment.
I think you must wait at least one day after the apointment if you don't inform him before.

I didn't travel much in my life, and I was afraid of such a big city as Seoul, but as @Ashly117 said, everything run very smoothly, it was impressive. I didn't had any problems during my trip.

My apointment with Dr. Song was at 9:00, i made the apointment and then the operation. I was out at 12:00 with a bandage on the head.
No pain during the operation, a little bit in the afternoon, but nothing serious.
Dr. Song was very welcoming and explained to me all the details of the operation.

2 days after, i went at the clinic to take my bandage off. The result was amazing, a bit weird at the beginning because it's a part of you which has change, i had to adapt to my new head.
During the following days, I had to take some medicines, but i didn't feel any pain.

I got back in my country the 19 January and got the staples off yesterday.

The back on my head is now completely round, i was a bit afraid about the side of the head, i knew there was some limitations about the temporal areas, but once again the result is very satisfying.
It's not perfect symetry, but now there is nothing that i have to hide, my head is round and esthetic.
it's a life-changing.


----------



## mlydzz

Ikho said:


> As i said previously, i'm going to describe you the operation and the result.
> Also my english is not so good, if i explain something badly, you're free to ask me further question.
> 
> To begin, my head was asymetric, flat in the back and a little bit on one side (one side is round and the other flattened).
> Then I decided to go to South Korea the 12 January, and get the operation done the 15 January.
> Of course i had send a mail to Dr. Song to tell him that i was sure to do the operation right after the apointment.
> I think you must wait at least one day after the apointment if you don't inform him before.
> 
> I didn't travel much in my life, and I was afraid of such a big city as Seoul, but as @Ashly117 said, everything run very smoothly, it was impressive. I didn't had any problems during my trip.
> 
> My apointment with Dr. Song was at 9:00, i made the apointment and then the operation. I was out at 12:00 with a bandage on the head.
> No pain during the operation, a little bit in the afternoon, but nothing serious.
> Dr. Song was very welcoming and explained to me all the details of the operation.
> 
> 2 days after, i went at the clinic to take my bandage off. The result was amazing, a bit weird at the beginning because it's a part of you which has change, i had to adapt to my new head.
> During the following days, I had to take some medicines, but i didn't feel any pain.
> 
> I got back in my country the 19 January and got the staples off yesterday.
> 
> The back on my head is now completely round, i was a bit afraid about the side of the head, i knew there was some limitations about the temporal areas, but once again the result is very satisfying.
> It's not perfect symetry, but now there is nothing that i have to hide, my head is round and esthetic.
> it's a life-changing.


Ahhhh im so jealous! So glad it went well for you, and when you got the staples off your head did it hurt? Did you take them off in your country or before leaving korea?


----------



## Ikho

mlydzz said:


> Ahhhh im so jealous! So glad it went well for you, and when you got the staples off your head did it hurt? Did you take them off in your country or before leaving korea?



Yes i took them off in my country (France), no pain at all.


----------



## crybaby9

Ikho said:


> As i said previously, i'm going to describe you the operation and the result.
> Also my english is not so good, if i explain something badly, you're free to ask me further question.
> 
> To begin, my head was asymetric, flat in the back and a little bit on one side (one side is round and the other flattened).
> Then I decided to go to South Korea the 12 January, and get the operation done the 15 January.
> Of course i had send a mail to Dr. Song to tell him that i was sure to do the operation right after the apointment.
> I think you must wait at least one day after the apointment if you don't inform him before.
> 
> I didn't travel much in my life, and I was afraid of such a big city as Seoul, but as @Ashly117 said, everything run very smoothly, it was impressive. I didn't had any problems during my trip.
> 
> My apointment with Dr. Song was at 9:00, i made the apointment and then the operation. I was out at 12:00 with a bandage on the head.
> No pain during the operation, a little bit in the afternoon, but nothing serious.
> Dr. Song was very welcoming and explained to me all the details of the operation.
> 
> 2 days after, i went at the clinic to take my bandage off. The result was amazing, a bit weird at the beginning because it's a part of you which has change, i had to adapt to my new head.
> During the following days, I had to take some medicines, but i didn't feel any pain.
> 
> I got back in my country the 19 January and got the staples off yesterday.
> 
> The back on my head is now completely round, i was a bit afraid about the side of the head, i knew there was some limitations about the temporal areas, but once again the result is very satisfying.
> It's not perfect symetry, but now there is nothing that i have to hide, my head is round and esthetic.
> it's a life-changing.


hello i have a question about the staples couldn't you take them off the same day when u got the bandages off? and does it leave any scars upon removal also to what limitations he can't do for example my case is my side profile is flat fully shaved its noticeable that my back of head is flat on both sides is there limits into which he can't fix or make improvements sorry for asking a lot of you and glad it went well for you


----------



## Ikho

crybaby9 said:


> hello i have a question about the staples couldn't you take them off the same day when u got the bandages off? and does it leave any scars upon removal also to what limitations he can't do for example my case is my side profile is flat fully shaved its noticeable that my back of head is flat on both sides is there limits into which he can't fix or make improvements sorry for asking a lot of you and glad it went well for you



Dr.Song said we have to wait at least 7 days after the surgery to remove the staples.
Yes there is a scar, i can't see mine for the moment because i have a crust, but it's under the hair so i don't care.
Limitations are on the side of the head, you can feel some muscles on each side, he can't go there.

Since 3 days, i feel blood in the back of my head, right under the skin, Dr.Song warned me about that, he said it would disappear in few days, but i can say it's a little scary.


----------



## crybaby9

Ikho said:


> Dr.Song said we have to wait at least 7 days after the surgery to remove the staples.
> Yes there is a scar, i can't see mine for the moment because i have a crust, but it's under the hair so i don't care.
> Limitations are on the side of the head, you can feel some muscles on each side, he can't go there.
> 
> Since 3 days, i feel blood in the back of my head, right under the skin, Dr.Song warned me about that, he said it would disappear in few days, but i can say it's a little scary.


did Dr.Song say the scars go away overtime? or permanently there also when you called about the appointment did they speak English or they have someone to translate because i want to email him also


----------



## Ikho

crybaby9 said:


> did Dr.Song say the scars go away overtime? or permanently there also when you called about the appointment did they speak English or they have someone to translate because i want to email him also



I think the scar stay for ever, i have no more information about this.
I asked all my questions and made the appointment with Dr.Song by email in english.


----------



## miro8

Ikho said:


> the result is very satisfying.



Hello, im new here with the same problem and also planning to go to Jogak. would you mind to share some pics before and after? to understand a scale of your happiness now. i am very envy lol. Want to change my life for better. Fed up making my hair every day and never let them get wet and look rediculous. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nomadic999

Thank you for your stories about this procedure.  I have fully paid for my procedure with Dr. Song because of your reviews.  It was hard finding any information on this topic.  I will post my review once I choose an operation date.


----------



## L123

Thank you @Ikho for sharing your experience with us. How do you feel now, a one month after your surgery? do you have pain? do you feel your head heavier? do muscles respond to movements?


----------



## Ikho

Sorry for answering this late.

@miro8 I asked some before/after photos to Mr. Song and got these




@L123 I have no pain, everything is fine. The liquid in the back of my head stayed for 1 week then it disappeared. It's even more comfortable since before my head was bigger on one side, now it's more balanced.


----------



## L123

@Nomadic999 we look forward to knowing your experience


----------



## Nomadic999

Ikho said:


> Sorry for answering this late.
> 
> @miro8 I asked some before/after photos to Mr. Song and got these
> View attachment 4346345
> View attachment 4346346
> 
> 
> @L123 I have no pain, everything is fine. The liquid in the back of my head stayed for 1 week then it disappeared. It's even more comfortable since before my head was bigger on one side, now it's more balanced.


Looks great!  I have 


Ikho said:


> Sorry for answering this late.
> 
> @miro8 I asked some before/after photos to Mr. Song and got these
> View attachment 4346345
> View attachment 4346346
> 
> 
> @L123 I have no pain, everything is fine. The liquid in the back of my head stayed for 1 week then it disappeared. It's even more comfortable since before my head was bigger on one side, now it's more balanced.


Did you have any bruising at all?  The result looks great by the way!


----------



## Jo37

Ikho said:


> Sorry for answering this late.
> 
> @miro8 I asked some before/after photos to Mr. Song and got these
> View attachment 4346345
> View attachment 4346346
> 
> 
> @L123 I have no pain, everything is fine. The liquid in the back of my head stayed for 1 week then it disappeared. It's even more comfortable since before my head was bigger on one side, now it's more balanced.





Ikho said:


> Sorry for answering this late.
> 
> @miro8 I asked some before/after photos to Mr. Song and got these
> View attachment 4346345
> View attachment 4346346
> 
> 
> @L123 I have no pain, everything is fine. The liquid in the back of my head stayed for 1 week then it disappeared. It's even more comfortable since before my head was bigger on one side, now it's more balanced.


Congrats! The result is great


----------



## Ikho

Nomadic999 said:


> Looks great!  I have
> 
> Did you have any bruising at all?  The result looks great by the way!



I had a bit of liquid in the back of my head (it appeared 2 weeks after the operation) during one week, due to an "hematoma on the occiput", that's all i got.


----------



## Nomadic999

Ikho said:


> I had a bit of liquid in the back of my head (it appeared 2 weeks after the operation) during one week, due to an "hematoma on the occiput", that's all i got.


I will have my surgery on March 6, and will be back to work on March 10, do you think anyone will notice that I had surgery?  Did anyone notice in your case?


----------



## Ikho

Nomadic999 said:


> I will have my surgery on March 6, and will be back to work on March 10, do you think anyone will notice that I had surgery?  Did anyone notice in your case?



Once the bandage is taken off, there is only the staples which can be visible, i think you can easily hide them if your hair is enough long.
In my case, i'm at the university so i could keep my beanie during the first week without any problems.


----------



## miro8

Ikho said:


> I had a bit of liquid in the back of my head (it appeared 2 weeks after the operation) during one week, due to an "hematoma on the occiput", that's all i got.



Did you do smth to reduce it or it left by itself by time? the result is impresive, happy for you!


----------



## Ikho

miro8 said:


> Did you do smth to reduce it or it left by itself by time? the result is impresive, happy for you!



It left by itself


----------



## crystaltrina2019

MarioKa said:


> I went to Jogak in Seoul two weeks ago to go through the surgery and the results are satisfying. Here are some before and after pictures. Everything went smooth and the Mr. Song was very friendly and professional.
> 
> The only issue that occurred to me was that I am claustrophobic, and can have a hard time if my body is under pressure or I am in small rooms. This will lead to minor panic attacks in worst cases. On the surgery bed, layers will be put on your head which can make you feel trapped if you are too claustrophobic. The solution was general anaesthesia in my case which went good.
> 
> After pictures were shot 2 days after surgery (right after the bandages were taken off).
> 
> View attachment 4163841
> View attachment 4163842


Hey,

I am not sure if you still use this forum, but just wanted to say that your results look amazing. 

Im thinking of doing this but the thought of someone cutting my head open which is close to the brain sounds like a really scary thing. Please could you talk me through what the surgeon did, as in how he cut your head open and how big the actual cut was, what if he accidently cuts through someones scull - or am I reaching lol ?


----------



## crystaltrina2019

Ikho said:


> It left by itself



Hello, 

Its been almost 3 months since you had your surgery. Are you experiencing any side affects ? Just a bit nervous as I want to do the same thing but worried about long term affects.


----------



## Ikho

crystaltrina2019 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am not sure if you still use this forum, but just wanted to say that your results look amazing.
> 
> Im thinking of doing this but the thought of someone cutting my head open which is close to the brain sounds like a really scary thing. Please could you talk me through what the surgeon did, as in how he cut your head open and how big the actual cut was, what if he accidently cuts through someones scull - or am I reaching lol ?



At the begining, you are sleeping for few minutes (general anesthetic), the time for the surgeon to inject anaesthetic in the back of your head.
Step by step, you're waking up during the operation, but i felt no pain at all, just a strange sensation of my skull being rubbed.
And you may find this weird, but i found that pleasant, i wasn't aware if i was in reality or still in my dream. 

The cut is about 5cm, and the skull is too solid for the surgeon to break it don't worry.

I got a haircut today, something which get me anxious before, but today the result is very satisfying, my head is normal, like i always wanted. I have no discomfort and i can't even feel the limits of the implant.


----------



## crystaltrina2019

Ikho said:


> At the begining, you are sleeping for few minutes (general anesthetic), the time for the surgeon to inject anaesthetic in the back of your head.
> Step by step, you're waking up during the operation, but i felt no pain at all, just a strange sensation of my skull being rubbed.
> And you may find this weird, but i found that pleasant, i wasn't aware if i was in reality or still in my dream.
> 
> The cut is about 5cm, and the skull is too solid for the surgeon to break it don't worry.
> 
> I got a haircut today, something which get me anxious before, but today the result is very satisfying, my head is normal, like i always wanted. I have no discomfort and i can't even feel the limits of the implant.



Thank you so much for responding. That really helped a lot. I think you said that you got general anesthetic because you are claustrophobic ?. i would imagine that the norm is  local anesthetic instead ?. I wonder if that hurts. 

Sorry just one last question. How long roughly should someone stay for. Would 7 days be enough? and how much roughly did you spend on flight and hotel ? Did you get to enjoy Korea as well as in make a small holiday out of it lol ?


----------



## Ikho

crystaltrina2019 said:


> Thank you so much for responding. That really helped a lot. I think you said that you got general anesthetic because you are claustrophobic ?. i would imagine that the norm is  local anesthetic instead ?. I wonder if that hurts.
> 
> Sorry just one last question. How long roughly should someone stay for. Would 7 days be enough? and how much roughly did you spend on flight and hotel ? Did you get to enjoy Korea as well as in make a small holiday out of it lol ?



The doctor said the general anesthetic was to avoid to feel the pain of the injection of anesthetic in the back of the head, but you can have only the anesthetic in the back of the head if you want, i had the choice.

I stayed 7 days in Korea, you must stay at least five days after the operation (in this case, you have to remove the staples in your country).
I got my flight ticket for 600€ and my hotel costed me 350€ (2 people) for the week (located in gangnam 5 minutes from jogak clinic).
And yes it was like vacation, there was only the afternoon after the operation where i rested, other days were tourism.


----------



## crystaltrina2019

Ashly117 said:


> Hi Calikidd, I understand why you may think it's scary...I watched Game of Thrones and Khaleesi's brother died with molten gold poured over his head. So I totally get the feeling lmfao.
> 
> But in reality, the surgery is PAINLESS. Probably the least painful and rapid recovery surgery I had.
> From a pain scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being absolutely the worst, I'd say the pain is at 3.
> 
> 1) I dressed into surgery clothes and I stayed in a really cute room with a nice heated bed.
> 2) Went to the surgery room
> 3) The had me lay down with my face down. They wrapped some towels around my head, but I had no trouble breathing as there was plenty of room.
> 4) The doctor trims a bit of your hair on the back. He washes your head with antiseptic liquid.
> 5) Doctor applies local anesthesia. You don't feel anything. He also gives you some sleeping agent. You'll start tripping a bit but its kinda fun without any nervousness. It felt like I was traveling through space. I remember I met a talking choo choo train LMAO.
> 6) You may feel slightly uncomfortable, but no pain.
> 
> Surgery is done in 45 minutes, but the tripping thing speeds up time. Its all over way sooner that you think. Dr Song applies a cast to your head. My Airbnb host Tony jokingly said I looked like an ISIS terrorist with it on  ... ;-;
> So then you're ready! If you train at the gym, you won't feel sore. I was ready to walk over hills to go for Korean BBQ. If you haven't trained at the gym you may have a sore neck. Dr Song gives you some cold/hot compresses to use. Sleeping with the cast on is no problem, but make sure you get no water on the cast.
> 
> You'll come back the next day to get the cast replaced with a new one.
> You'll come back 2 days later to get it removed altogether. But your scalp will have a bit of swelling that would go away after a week.
> You'll come back a week later to remove the staples in the incision site. The incision is 2 inches long. I've healed well and no one can tell.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Hi 

Please respond to this.

Im doing some research on bone cement and the whole thing sounds pretty scary. Patients can apparently die due to pulmonary embolism, cardiac arrest and hypoxia or whatever that is. Did doctor song talk to you about the risks associated with it ? because this cement gets in contact with your bone and such. Were you initially worried, maybe that you would not take to the anesthetic, or that the your body would reject the bone cement, or that you would get blood clots? 

Sorry for all the questions but this procedure sounds so risky and I really want to do it but don't know if the risks are just too high.


----------



## crystaltrina2019

Ikho said:


> The doctor said the general anesthetic was to avoid to feel the pain of the injection of anesthetic in the back of the head, but you can have only the anesthetic in the back of the head if you want, i had the choice.
> 
> I stayed 7 days in Korea, you must stay at least five days after the operation (in this case, you have to remove the staples in your country).
> I got my flight ticket for 600€ and my hotel costed me 350€ (2 people) for the week (located in gangnam 5 minutes from jogak clinic).
> And yes it was like vacation, there was only the afternoon after the operation where i rested, other days were tourism.


Thank you for your response


----------



## crystaltrina2019

Nomadic999 said:


> I will have my surgery on March 6, and will be back to work on March 10, do you think anyone will notice that I had surgery?  Did anyone notice in your case?


Please tell us how it goes


----------



## Ikho

crystaltrina2019 said:


> Hi
> 
> Please respond to this.
> 
> Im doing some research on bone cement and the whole thing sounds pretty scary. Patients can apparently die due to pulmonary embolism, cardiac arrest and hypoxia or whatever that is. Did doctor song talk to you about the risks associated with it ? because this cement gets in contact with your bone and such. Were you initially worried, maybe that you would not take to the anesthetic, or that the your body would reject the bone cement, or that you would get blood clots?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but this procedure sounds so risky and I really want to do it but don't know if the risks are just too high.



The doctor explain to you the operation and all the complications that could occur after. He said to me that reject are really rare, and he has never seen this case.
And there is of course all the complications that can occur for every operation, it's never 100% safe, it's up to you to decide.
But it's not like you have 50% chance to die, this operation is safe.


----------



## crystaltrina2019

Ikho said:


> The doctor explain to you the operation and all the complications that could occur after. He said to me that reject are really rare, and he has never seen this case.
> And there is of course all the complications that can occur for every operation, it's never 100% safe, it's up to you to decide.
> But it's not like you have 50% chance to die, this operation is safe.


Thank you Ikho for explaining this all to me. I really appreciate it.
I have emailed Dr Song now. I am waiting for him to respond.


----------



## ZonKam

Hi Ashly117 and Ikho,
I was wondering if the clinic is good at forehead augmentation as well. I have dent on my forehead and always wanted to fix it permanently. Did you happen to see patients going for forehead augmentation?


----------



## ayyoo

That thread caught my attention. I also wish to augment the back of my head as it is pretty flat. Seeing the reviews and the website, Jogak seems like the best choice. Given He speaks english very well according to the OP, i don't even need an airbnb host that speaks Korean, right? Just come there, take a hotel for a couple of nights and I'm good to go, right?

Wondering about how much size I could put on the back on my head.


----------



## crystaltrina2019

Nomadic999 said:


> I will have my surgery on March 6, and will be back to work on March 10, do you think anyone will notice that I had surgery?  Did anyone notice in your case?



Hi how did your procedure go?


----------



## alexisj

Ashly117 said:


> So this was a journey that I definitely need to detail because I see no surgery reviews for head augmentation. But it’s a very powerful surgery that changes your head shape and can even affect hairstyles.
> 
> 
> A bit about me: I live in California, USA. I’m 25 and male. I’m Indian, and quarter Middle Eastern…so I’m the _other_ kind of Asian. Unfortunately I was born with a stupid skull shape officially called occipital plagiocephaly.
> 
> 
> September 2017 – I wanted this surgery done. So I did research online and found 3 local options.
> 
> 
> 1)    Barry Eppley – He offered a free video consult, so I took it. He seemed too positive, which is not a good sign. Also, he’s got a lot of complaints online which scared me. Just look it up on Google and you’ll see entire threads with a bunch of people complaining about botched results. Also a girl called Lucille Lacovelli filled a lawsuit against him, lost, and then committed suicide. So I didn’t want anything to do with him.
> 
> 2)    Youssef Tahari – He offered a free video consult too. His method didn’t seem too good for me. He suggested a bicoronal approach and inserting a silicone implant. This was bad because I didn’t want a scar over my head like that and I didn’t want a massive silicone implant in the back of my head.
> 
> 3)    Deschamps Braly – I called to set up an appointment, but their consultants appeared very snotty. They were quoting prices at $15,000 minimum and averaging at about $22,000. WTF. Also they refused to show any before and after pics due to BS reasons like “to protect the emotional state of their patients from the public”. They said I’d have to come into the consultation, which would cost me $600.
> 
> 
> Basically all these options were too expensive and did not have convincing before and after results or testimonials.
> 
> 
> October 2017 – I found out about purse forum. But they also didn’t have solid reviews detailing about this procedure. But I did find out some people mentioning ITEM clinic. They claimed that they could make a 2 inch incision and use bone cement (which is a lot safer than silicone) to reshape the head like a sculpture. I did a bit more research and I had my Korean Airbnb host Tony to help me out. I’ll write a separate post on Tony and how AMAZING he was in helping me. I booked the Korea Trip from Dec 21 2017 – Jan 1st 2018
> 
> I was able to find 4 clinics that offered to do the back of the head augmentation with bone cement.
> 
> 
> 1) Dec 22 2017 – Banobagi – Not very impressed. The doctor just said he could do it and didn’t go into further details. I also remember waiting for SO long but I felt let down in the actual meeting. Also, he did not show me any before and after pics. I crossed it off my list.
> 
> 
> 2) Dec 23 2017 – ITEM – I didn’t like the clinic itself, but Dr Jung was great. I enjoyed meeting him and he speaks very good English. I was close to choosing him but ITEM quoted at 8 mil KRW when over email they said it would be 6 mil KRW. They said they can reduce it to 7 mil KRW if we paid in hard cash. I wasted a lot of time trying to get this to work because, my bank had auto protect--I couldn’t withdraw such a large amount outside of America. This pissed both me and my Airbnb host Tony who acted as my translator off. So we crossed ITEM off. Also, I noticed a Youtube comment by a girl (Aja Ly) on Item’s YT video that didn’t like her results from Dr Jung. This was a bit upsetting.
> 
> 
> 3) Dec 26 2017 - BONEPS (Doctorbone) – Here’s a link to their site. http://doctorbone.co.kr/index.php?idx=hb/7
> 
> They are a local clinic that is not exposed to the outside. I found this out via Tony. The doctors were nice, but I didn’t like the before and after results.
> 
> 
> 4) Dec 27 2017 – JOGAK – This was it! I met Dr. Song. I liked this guy, his style, and his before and after. I immediately went for surgery. I paid around 6 million KRW. This clinic is a small clinic that SPECIALIZED in head augmentation. I love specialized clinics, so I knew this was the right place.
> 
> 
> 
> Surgery was easy. It was under local anesthesia. It’s literally like sculpting with clay. I wore a head cast and I was able to walk about. I went for Korean barbecue right after because I was so hungry.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps! I know quite a few people who are following me through this journey. While I don’t have super perfect results, its still greatly improved. I look and feel normal now. I feel no difference texture wise. I’m so happy.
> 
> (Note, I usually don't wear my hair so short. I keep it long. I shave it sometimes but this time I kept it shaven just so I could help the surgeon out with the best possible outcome.)
> 
> Before: (Sorry for inverting these 2 pics, but it gives you a good sense of the asymmetry)
> 
> View attachment 3919507
> View attachment 3919508
> 
> 
> Here are my results:
> 
> View attachment 3919509
> View attachment 3919510


----------



## alexisj

Hey after reading your experience with jogak I emailed his office but I haven’t heard a response. How long should I expect till I hear back from Dr. Song?

I’m hoping to fly to Korea and get the surgery within the next few weeks.


----------



## crystaltrina2019

alexisj said:


> Hey after reading your experience with jogak I emailed his office but I haven’t heard a response. How long should I expect till I hear back from Dr. Song?
> 
> I’m hoping to fly to Korea and get the surgery within the next few weeks.


I emailed him 3 days ago and he still has not responded to me either. I sent a follow up email to him today. He must be really busy.


----------



## alexisj

Also what hotel did everyone stay at? Is it safe to to go by yourself for the surgery?


----------



## crystaltrina2019

alexisj said:


> Hey after reading your experience with jogak I emailed his office but I haven’t heard a response. How long should I expect till I hear back from Dr. Song?
> 
> I’m hoping to fly to Korea and get the surgery within the next few weeks.



Has Dr Song responded to you yet ?


----------



## alexisj

crystaltrina2019 said:


> Has Dr Song responded to you yet ?


Yes he did.


----------



## alexisj

Ikho said:


> The doctor said the general anesthetic was to avoid to feel the pain of the injection of anesthetic in the back of the head, but you can have only the anesthetic in the back of the head if you want, i had the choice.
> 
> I stayed 7 days in Korea, you must stay at least five days after the operation (in this case, you have to remove the staples in your country).
> I got my flight ticket for 600€ and my hotel costed me 350€ (2 people) for the week (located in gangnam 5 minutes from jogak clinic).
> And yes it was like vacation, there was only the afternoon after the operation where i rested, other days were tourism.


What hotel did you stay at?


----------



## alexisj

alexisj said:


> Yes he did.


I can get the procedure done on the 20th, so a week from today. I’m nervous I have to book my flight today if I decide to go through with the surgery.


----------



## crystaltrina2019

alexisj said:


> I can get the procedure done on the 20th, so a week from today. I’m nervous I have to book my flight today if I decide to go through with the surgery.



I think you will be fine tbh. I had so many concerns and Dr Song answered all of them. Made me feel more at ease. What will you be getting done ? the back of your head or the front ?

Please post your progress if you do go through with it


----------



## Ikho

alexisj said:


> What hotel did you stay at?


Urban Place Gangnam


----------



## mlydzz

kartofa said:


> Здравей,
> 
> Hello everyone, I have a scheduled appointment for Dr. Sand on 09.04.2019. I'm a little worried about the plane trip itself (I hope to come back alive), but I hope everything will be fine. I'll report the results. I apologize for bad English


Lol Dr Sand. And you'll be okay, good luck


----------



## mlydzz

kartofa said:


> I meant Dr. Song,  it's just a misspelling
> I speak English, not very well but enough. The only thing that bothers me is the plane flight because I'm afraid of flying .


I understand your fear of flying on the plane but you will be okay


----------



## crystaltrina2019

kartofa said:


> I have a question
> 
> Are osteobonds permanently connected to the bone or staying mobile? Thank you



From what I have seen, it just stays mobile and can be removed.
Here is a video by Dr Song performing the procedure on a dummy


----------



## mlydzz

crystaltrina2019 said:


> From what I have seen, it just stays mobile and can be removed.
> Here is a video by Dr Song performing the procedure on a dummy



It can be removed? I thought it couldnt due to it being dispersed along the skull? Like wouldnt it be too difficult?..


----------



## crystaltrina2019

mlydzz said:


> It can be removed? I thought it couldnt due to it being dispersed along the skull? Like wouldnt it be too difficult?..



I spoke privately to a few people who did it and also someone else on this thread mentioned it sometime back, and they all said that DR Song can remove it. He had performed the surgery on 2000 people at the time and 2 of them were not happy with the results so they went back to him and asked him to remove it - which he did. 

Im not sure how he does it though but I would imagine he will have to soften it before removal because it hardens like the skull.


----------



## crystaltrina2019

kartofa said:


> My worry is more when someone touches or presses my head and this implant moves. And to feel that there is something there .Thank you for answere



I get where you are coming from but bone cement hardens just like bone, so whilst it will be sitting on your actual skull, it will stay hard and in place. One of the people on the thread told me that its soft when being applied but will harden in literally 1-2 minutes, so the actual procedure i.e. insertion and application actually only takes 3 minutes in total. The doctor literally only has this small window to mold the bone cement around your head and get it right before it hardens. 

The first guy who actually got it done (see page 1), said that he could not feel the bone cement under his head. Its almost like he never got anything done, but now has a new head to adapt to lol. 

You should message Dr Song and relay your concerns. I did that because quite frankly I am petrified of my head being cut open (even though it is a small cut). He took about 5 days to respond but the wait was worth it. He really answered me in detail and made me feel more at ease about the whole thing. I just need to  decide when I will visit Korea to get it done etc.


----------



## Andrix

I just want to thank ash for the article, especially the early part which had led me to Korea last year the first time for the other surgeries at the time.

I am now in korea for third time ever since as I type this and had multiple consultations with multiple doctors from different clinics in regards to forehead augmentation as well as back of head augmentation. I had completed the procedure just last March which went very well.
and I am in the healing process now; I will be blogging very extensive details about my experience very soon.

The blog is not yet completed but will be working on it with hoping to be helpful, too. 
I will be in korea until the 22nd since I am going to do other surgeries as well after healed enough.

I'd be happy to help or guide those in need, if youre here before april 22nd i can help and a lot and for those that come after that date i can guide you as well.  

So if anyone has any questions or concerns at all, don't be afraid to PM me or *KakaoTalk me: iAndrix*


----------



## Ikho

Hello everybody, just a message to let you know that i'm 3 months post-op and i'm still amazed by the result. 
I often touch my head to be sure that it's still there and i'm not dreaming lol.
I can go to the barber, get all the haircut i want, i don't have to hide my head anymore if my hair is too short etc...


----------



## sloris

Ashly117 said:


> So this was a journey that I definitely need to detail because I see no surgery reviews for head augmentation. But it’s a very powerful surgery that changes your head shape and can even affect hairstyles.
> 
> 
> A bit about me: I live in California, USA. I’m 25 and male. I’m Indian, and quarter Middle Eastern…so I’m the _other_ kind of Asian. Unfortunately I was born with a stupid skull shape officially called occipital plagiocephaly.
> 
> 
> September 2017 – I wanted this surgery done. So I did research online and found 3 local options.
> 
> 
> 1)    Barry Eppley – He offered a free video consult, so I took it. He seemed too positive, which is not a good sign. Also, he’s got a lot of complaints online which scared me. Just look it up on Google and you’ll see entire threads with a bunch of people complaining about botched results. Also a girl called Lucille Lacovelli filled a lawsuit against him, lost, and then committed suicide. So I didn’t want anything to do with him.
> 
> 2)    Youssef Tahari – He offered a free video consult too. His method didn’t seem too good for me. He suggested a bicoronal approach and inserting a silicone implant. This was bad because I didn’t want a scar over my head like that and I didn’t want a massive silicone implant in the back of my head.
> 
> 3)    Deschamps Braly – I called to set up an appointment, but their consultants appeared very snotty. They were quoting prices at $15,000 minimum and averaging at about $22,000. WTF. Also they refused to show any before and after pics due to BS reasons like “to protect the emotional state of their patients from the public”. They said I’d have to come into the consultation, which would cost me $600.
> 
> 
> Basically all these options were too expensive and did not have convincing before and after results or testimonials.
> 
> 
> October 2017 – I found out about purse forum. But they also didn’t have solid reviews detailing about this procedure. But I did find out some people mentioning ITEM clinic. They claimed that they could make a 2 inch incision and use bone cement (which is a lot safer than silicone) to reshape the head like a sculpture. I did a bit more research and I had my Korean Airbnb host Tony to help me out. I’ll write a separate post on Tony and how AMAZING he was in helping me. I booked the Korea Trip from Dec 21 2017 – Jan 1st 2018
> 
> I was able to find 4 clinics that offered to do the back of the head augmentation with bone cement.
> 
> 
> 1) Dec 22 2017 – Banobagi – Not very impressed. The doctor just said he could do it and didn’t go into further details. I also remember waiting for SO long but I felt let down in the actual meeting. Also, he did not show me any before and after pics. I crossed it off my list.
> 
> 
> 2) Dec 23 2017 – ITEM – I didn’t like the clinic itself, but Dr Jung was great. I enjoyed meeting him and he speaks very good English. I was close to choosing him but ITEM quoted at 8 mil KRW when over email they said it would be 6 mil KRW. They said they can reduce it to 7 mil KRW if we paid in hard cash. I wasted a lot of time trying to get this to work because, my bank had auto protect--I couldn’t withdraw such a large amount outside of America. This pissed both me and my Airbnb host Tony who acted as my translator off. So we crossed ITEM off. Also, I noticed a Youtube comment by a girl (Aja Ly) on Item’s YT video that didn’t like her results from Dr Jung. This was a bit upsetting.
> 
> 
> 3) Dec 26 2017 - BONEPS (Doctorbone) – Here’s a link to their site. http://doctorbone.co.kr/index.php?idx=hb/7
> 
> They are a local clinic that is not exposed to the outside. I found this out via Tony. The doctors were nice, but I didn’t like the before and after results.
> 
> 
> 4) Dec 27 2017 – JOGAK – This was it! I met Dr. Song. I liked this guy, his style, and his before and after. I immediately went for surgery. I paid around 6 million KRW. This clinic is a small clinic that SPECIALIZED in head augmentation. I love specialized clinics, so I knew this was the right place.
> 
> 
> 
> Surgery was easy. It was under local anesthesia. It’s literally like sculpting with clay. I wore a head cast and I was able to walk about. I went for Korean barbecue right after because I was so hungry.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps! I know quite a few people who are following me through this journey. While I don’t have super perfect results, its still greatly improved. I look and feel normal now. I feel no difference texture wise. I’m so happy.
> 
> (Note, I usually don't wear my hair so short. I keep it long. I shave it sometimes but this time I kept it shaven just so I could help the surgeon out with the best possible outcome.)
> 
> Before: (Sorry for inverting these 2 pics, but it gives you a good sense of the asymmetry)
> 
> View attachment 3919507
> View attachment 3919508
> 
> 
> Here are my results:
> 
> View attachment 3919509
> View attachment 3919510


Wow! Your results look really great. Thanks for sharing all your research. 
Do you know if there exists surgery to make the back of the head SMALLER as opposed to larger?
Thanks


----------



## Acapflathead

Hye. Im new in this forum. I hve been searching for similar procedure in malaysia but sadly there is no cosmetic clinic offering this type of procedure. Is it still new in cosmetic industries since there only few clinic doing this


----------



## mlydzz

Acapflathead said:


> Hye. Im new in this forum. I hve been searching for similar procedure in malaysia but sadly there is no cosmetic clinic offering this type of procedure. Is it still new in cosmetic industries since there only few clinic doing this


It is not new but it is kind of rare I'd say? Since not many people think there is a surgery like that because its *bizarre* for them. It has been in the states  for some time, and koreans have advanced their techniques lately too


----------



## crystaltrina2019

kartofa said:


> Здравейте, пиша ви от Сеул. Хирургията беше преди няколко часа. Всичко мина добре . Сега имам превръзка на главата, която д-р Сонг ще премахне след 2 дни, след което ще видя резултатите.


Hi Sorry, your postings are not showing up in English. Are you currently in Korea ? How was your flight ?


----------



## crystaltrina2019

kartofa said:


> Hello, I write to you from Seoul. Surgery was a few hours ago. Everything went well . Now I'm having a bandage on the head that Dr Song will remove in 2 days, then I'll see the results.



Wow congratulations that's wonderful. You didn't waste any time. Would you be able to post some before and after pictures here once the bandages come off? Also could you talk us through the procedure please?

Last thing  how was your flight as I know you expressed a fear of flying ?


----------



## kartofa

First Dr. Song told me everything about the upcoming operation. Dr. Song was very kind and explained everything carefully. Then he made me a series of pictures of my head. The operation itself lasted about 50 minutes, performed with local anesthesia and a sedative agent intravenously. Everything is painless. Now I have a slight pain in the surgery but I take ibuprofen and everything is fine. I think for the next 3 days to explore Seoul's attractions. Wonderful city, I like it


----------



## mlydzz

kartofa said:


> First Dr. Song told me everything about the upcoming operation. Dr. Song was very kind and explained everything carefully. Then he made me a series of pictures of my head. The operation itself lasted about 50 minutes, performed with local anesthesia and a sedative agent intravenously. Everything is painless. Now I have a slight pain in the surgery but I take ibuprofen and everything is fine. I think for the next 3 days to explore Seoul's attractions. Wonderful city, I like it


Good luck and have fun! Cant wait to get that surgery myself... if you are comfortable showing before and after pictures here please do so, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Acapflathead

Great. If u dont mind, please post your before and after. Im happy for you and hope everything is going well


----------



## Acapflathead

Yes. I guess so. Did u also have the problem? Mine if on scale 1/10 i think mine is 9/10. Dont know if the procedure will give a big change.. I really desperate to get this procedure done because it always make me feels insecure everyday.

Well where are u from? Maybe someone from this forum can create whatsapp group and we can sharing info through whatsapp


----------



## Andrej

Hey guys I’m dreaming about this surgery but it is way too expensive. Probably I will take loan for this and hopefully this year it will happen. Happy for everyone’s successful  results.


----------



## Acapflathead

Me too. I have enough saving now but decided to save it for family first. Maybe next year after my salary rate increase i will go for loan and do the procedure immidiately.


----------



## Spurple

Ikho said:


> The doctor explain to you the operation and all the complications that could occur after. He said to me that reject are really rare, and he has never seen this case.
> And there is of course all the complications that can occur for every operation, it's never 100% safe, it's up to you to decide.
> But it's not like you have 50% chance to die, this operation is safe.



Ikho, thank you for sharing your story. Did you show pictures of your head before travelling to Korea or did you go for consultation and then decide to have the surgery?


----------



## Ikho

Spurple said:


> Ikho, thank you for sharing your story. Did you show pictures of your head before travelling to Korea or did you go for consultation and then decide to have the surgery?



I sent him some photos of my head, but he didn't say something specific to my case, it's really during the consultation where he can touch your head etc... that he says what is possible.
I still told him in my email that i wanted the surgery right after the consultation, i was sure about my choice.


----------



## Andrix

Acapflathead said:


> Yes. I guess so. Did u also have the problem? Mine if on scale 1/10 i think mine is 9/10. Dont know if the procedure will give a big change.. I really desperate to get this procedure done because it always make me feels insecure everyday.
> 
> Well where are u from? Maybe someone from this forum can create whatsapp group and we can sharing info through whatsapp




I opened a discord channel for PS. 

I've completed my head augmentation recently and is basically fully recovered. it's been pretty great experience.


----------



## alexisj

Hi everyone! 
I’m one month post op and very happy with results. I no longer have to tease my hair and constantly be “poufing” it. Dr. Song was amazing and you can feel that he genuinely cares for his patients. I highly suggest going to him! 

The surgery itself was easy and my recovery was great. I basically just spent a week in Korea being a tourist. 

If anyone has any questions feel free to ask


----------



## mlydzz

alexisj said:


> Hi everyone!
> I’m one month post op and very happy with results. I no longer have to tease my hair and constantly be “poufing” it. Dr. Song was amazing and you can feel that he genuinely cares for his patients. I highly suggest going to him!
> 
> The surgery itself was easy and my recovery was great. I basically just spent a week in Korea being a tourist.
> 
> If anyone has any questions feel free to ask


What was your recovery like? Did you  also get some fluid in your head that went away in like a week?


----------



## alexisj

mlydzz said:


> What was your recovery like? Did you  also get some fluid in your head that went away in like a week?


You are talking about hematoma. No I did not. I wore a bandage on my head for two days and on the third I went in for a check up and dr. Song removed the bandage. I had the staples in for around 10 days.


----------



## Acapflathead

Glad to hear goodnews from all of you. Can anybody enlighten me, if the head is so severe and in critical shape, is it still possible to do this procedure with dr song or i need to get the implant procedure?


----------



## mlydzz

Acapflathead said:


> Glad to hear goodnews from all of you. Can anybody enlighten me, if the head is so severe and in critical shape, is it still possible to do this procedure with dr song or i need to get the implant procedure?


lmao you sound like me, that's what i would say about my head shape. im sure they can? which implant are you talking about though


----------



## Acapflathead

mlydzz said:


> lmao you sound like me, that's what i would say about my head shape. im sure they can? which implant are you talking about though



I used to ask government hospital at my place. They are not familiar with bone cement for head reshaping but mentioned me about implant. So i guess if bone cement have limit to augment your headshape then i think implant will do the job.. I dont know. Maybe need to meet dr. Song first and let him check my head shape. But i ll waste my money for travelling if the procedure cant be done right?


----------



## ayyoo

I'm assuming Jogak only does augmentation but not reducing the bone, right? Like in here: https://i.imgur.com/5NARQna.png
Have a similar issue but not that it bothers me all too much, especially since I have hair. But if he would, I could kill two birds with two stones in one OP. Plus, due to reducing the bone at the top, there would be more "place" left to augment the back of the head. Given the experiences in this thread, Jogak is the best way to go even if it's only augmentation and not reducing.


----------



## mlydzz

Acapflathead said:


> I used to ask government hospital at my place. They are not familiar with bone cement for head reshaping but mentioned me about implant. So i guess if bone cement have limit to augment your headshape then i think implant will do the job.. I dont know. Maybe need to meet dr. Song first and let him check my head shape. But i ll waste my money for travelling if the procedure cant be done right?


It depends on how flexible your scalp is i guess, i wouldnt go to a local hospital to ask about it because it is like nonexistent and theyre not familiarized with the procedure. Im sure they only mentioned implant because thats the only thing they know of to add volume.


----------



## Acapflathead

mlydzz said:


> It depends on how flexible your scalp is i guess, i wouldnt go to a local hospital to ask about it because it is like nonexistent and theyre not familiarized with the procedure. Im sure they only mentioned implant because thats the only thing they know of to add volume.



yeah.for sure they only know about the implant.Most important is i'll have to make sure jogak can do the procedure or i'll waste my money to go there.So whats your plan now in the near future?i am currently stay at malaysia.


----------



## Acapflathead

alexisj said:


> Hi everyone!
> I’m one month post op and very happy with results. I no longer have to tease my hair and constantly be “poufing” it. Dr. Song was amazing and you can feel that he genuinely cares for his patients. I highly suggest going to him!
> 
> The surgery itself was easy and my recovery was great. I basically just spent a week in Korea being a tourist.
> 
> If anyone has any questions feel free to ask




if possible can u share your picture before and after..thank you


----------



## rodney_gene_jr

Hi everyone,
I'm having my surgery tomorrow, actually in less than 10 hours or so... 
Can't sleep because of the jet lag, so decided to drop a line or two here, since this was the forum I have heard about this possibility and I knew that was it, from the first word I have read about it here. 
I'm from EU and this flat head thing has been a pain for me since my childhood, as I soon realized, my head was looking weird and sadly it ruined so many great moments and opportunities in my life, as it is killing my self esteem to the point I just couldn't stop thinking about it all the freaking time. 
I will post some more news tomorrow probably but so far it was like a few guys already stated here.
Decided to go with Jogak, dr. Song is super responsive, always replied the same day. 
Actually we exchanged probably just 5-6 mails, as I went straight forward with it, saying that I want it to be done as soon as possible, offered him a date I would like to visit him in the first mail, he confirmed and here I am.  
Didn't mail him any pics, as he will see the situation in person anyway.. 
So stay tuned... 
Oh, I'm staying at same hotel as Ikho was (urban place gangnam), so this info was super helpful, as the whole forum thread is!
Thank you guys a million times, you can't imagine how excited I am.


----------



## mlydzz

rodney_gene_jr said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm having my surgery tomorrow, actually in less than 10 hours or so...
> Can't sleep because of the jet lag, so decided to drop a line or two here, since this was the forum I have heard about this possibility and I knew that was it, from the first word I have read about it here.
> I'm from EU and this flat head thing has been a pain for me since my childhood, as I soon realized, my head was looking weird and sadly it ruined so many great moments and opportunities in my life, as it is killing my self esteem to the point I just couldn't stop thinking about it all the freaking time.
> I will post some more news tomorrow probably but so far it was like a few guys already stated here.
> Decided to go with Jogak, dr. Song is super responsive, always replied the same day.
> Actually we exchanged probably just 5-6 mails, as I went straight forward with it, saying that I want it to be done as soon as possible, offered him a date I would like to visit him in the first mail, he confirmed and here I am.
> Didn't mail him any pics, as he will see the situation in person anyway..
> So stay tuned...
> Oh, I'm staying at same hotel as Ikho was (urban place gangnam), so this info was super helpful, as the whole forum thread is!
> Thank you guys a million times, you can't imagine how excited I am.


This is so great best of luck to you, and I understand. I cant even tie my hair up or wear any kind of hat because it makes my issue super obvious and has ruined my self esteem so much. If you could share before and afters that would be great


----------



## mlydzz

Acapflathead said:


> yeah.for sure they only know about the implant.Most important is i'll have to make sure jogak can do the procedure or i'll waste my money to go there.So whats your plan now in the near future?i am currently stay at malaysia.


Yeah idk... when I can go and have the surgery i'm just gonna go to Jogak as well. Probably a year or so from now on?


----------



## Acapflathead

rodney_gene_jr said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm having my surgery tomorrow, actually in less than 10 hours or so...
> Can't sleep because of the jet lag, so decided to drop a line or two here, since this was the forum I have heard about this possibility and I knew that was it, from the first word I have read about it here.
> I'm from EU and this flat head thing has been a pain for me since my childhood, as I soon realized, my head was looking weird and sadly it ruined so many great moments and opportunities in my life, as it is killing my self esteem to the point I just couldn't stop thinking about it all the freaking time.
> I will post some more news tomorrow probably but so far it was like a few guys already stated here.
> Decided to go with Jogak, dr. Song is super responsive, always replied the same day.
> Actually we exchanged probably just 5-6 mails, as I went straight forward with it, saying that I want it to be done as soon as possible, offered him a date I would like to visit him in the first mail, he confirmed and here I am.
> Didn't mail him any pics, as he will see the situation in person anyway..
> So stay tuned...
> Oh, I'm staying at same hotel as Ikho was (urban place gangnam), so this info was super helpful, as the whole forum thread is!
> Thank you guys a million times, you can't imagine how excited I am.




Wow! Its great. I hope the procedure is going well and the procedure will be a turning point and bmgive u a big positive change in your life. I really hope a
i can go there this end of the year. Need to save money from now even i do have enough money for procedure but still need a saving for my family first.Hope u dont mind to share before and after.. If possible.thanks!


----------



## crystaltrina2019

rodney_gene_jr said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm having my surgery tomorrow, actually in less than 10 hours or so...
> Can't sleep because of the jet lag, so decided to drop a line or two here, since this was the forum I have heard about this possibility and I knew that was it, from the first word I have read about it here.
> I'm from EU and this flat head thing has been a pain for me since my childhood, as I soon realized, my head was looking weird and sadly it ruined so many great moments and opportunities in my life, as it is killing my self esteem to the point I just couldn't stop thinking about it all the freaking time.
> I will post some more news tomorrow probably but so far it was like a few guys already stated here.
> Decided to go with Jogak, dr. Song is super responsive, always replied the same day.
> Actually we exchanged probably just 5-6 mails, as I went straight forward with it, saying that I want it to be done as soon as possible, offered him a date I would like to visit him in the first mail, he confirmed and here I am.
> Didn't mail him any pics, as he will see the situation in person anyway..
> So stay tuned...
> Oh, I'm staying at same hotel as Ikho was (urban place gangnam), so this info was super helpful, as the whole forum thread is!
> Thank you guys a million times, you can't imagine how excited I am.




Hello Rodney, 

I am super excited for you. 

Your message touched me because I know exactly how you feel. When everyone around you has this nice round head and you are looked at funny, or insulted because your head looks like spongebob at the back. Its not a nice feeling and it can defo interfere with ones self esteem. You cant be free and you will constantly be checking your head to ensure there is enough volume there etc. I personally get anxious and paranoid when the wind blows because it moves the hair all out of place. Its not a fun way to live !!!


Please keep us updated on your journey/progress and your procedure.

Thanks a million. 

Also how is the hotel you are staying at. Is it nice? clean? good service etc?


----------



## crystaltrina2019

mlydzz said:


> Yeah idk... when I can go and have the surgery i'm just gonna go to Jogak as well. Probably a year or so from now on?



I personally cannot wait for when you get the procedure done. You have been on this thread for a while and it would be nice to get your thoughts on how the procedure went for you aswell.


----------



## rodney_gene_jr

ok, a small update 
all went super smooth, the pain started after a few hours but it's nothing special, felt kinda like a burn or scald but really nothing special, today it is way better but you will feel a tension on the back, which is of course normal, as the scalp is stretched and this feeling will be like that for a wile I guess, until the skin stretches.
Really nothing to worry because I'm all smiles now and here's why!
Guys, this is really life changer for me, I look sooo better, the result is way better than I was even hoping it would be! I dunno if dr. Song is telling everyone the same but according to his words, mine scalp was super flexible, so he could add some more cement. He told me that girls scalps are more stretchy and usually they get 50 ml of cement, opposed to boys which get 40 ml at average, I got 50 ml though.
I had a cast around my head but it fell off somehow while I was sleeping and I was a bit worried but after meeting him today, he said it was not a biggy at all, he didn't even apply another one, as my wound is looking great, so I'm without it after a day from the surgery... I'm seeing him on Thursday morning again and the the last check on Friday morning as well. It's super handy to be that close to the clinic.
And boy my head looks so good, can't believe it! 
I had quite severe flatness, quite comparable with the flattest from his pictures on his site and I'm loosing my hair, so the pics he made before surgery were quite horrory and after asking him how severe he thinks my flatness is, he just smiled and notch head like saying, it's bad and we both cracked, he's super nice and kinda goofy. 
I will make you some pics after I wash my hair, which should be on Thursday.
Also, if you work out, you will not be able to do it for 2 weeks, which is a bummer for me but I think I will live. And I have the gym on my floor in the hotel. 
About a hotel, don't expect too much, I would rate it with 3 stars but it is literally the next street from clinic, which was the most important thing to me, you are exactly 4 minutes away from it. And it is cheap.
I haven't eat in it as there is sooo many fancy food options around the corner, like 2-3 minutes away from hotel and they have soo good food it's beyond me.
Clinic it self is located in a building on the 3rd floor and I had some problems locating it at first as there is no english signs about it, nor people know about it if you ask around, even the next building didn't know, so the best is to have some app like Naver or Kakao maps for help. And even then, you'll probably have some trouble locating it, even though you will be standing in front of it haha..
Also, clinic is nothing fancy, I mean here in EU where I live, we have an average dental clinics looking way more fancy and updated. But it is cute and the girls that work there are nice and so cute, the whole team is just spot on, so don't worry about anything, it was a super nice and relaxed experience.
Another thing, I opted with intravenose sedative but somehow I haven't fell asleep and I could hear everything but haven't felt anything. I know that I'm kinda more resistant to those drugs, I had similar experience with another surgery here in EU, when they just couldn't put me down haha. 

All in all, I'm, super happy with the result, so far no hematoma or anything, it is hard to realize I have a round back of the head! 
Even dr. Song said he was a bit surprised of how nice it got.
Like I said in the beginning, I wasn't expecting that good result really but anything more than what I had would be better, so this is just a miracle. 
If someone is expecting you will have a head like Michael Jordan out from this flatness, forget it. But trust me, you will be knocked off how way better you will look, I mean I still can't believe it and I'm so happy I can barely hold on not to start kissing every one that I meet haha!!

I have another 4 day to spend and explore this beautiful city, I've been around a world a bit and Seoul is just another level. I could stay here forever, totally in love with it so far. And definitely coming back.

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Sammy93

That's the thread I've been looking for. Also struggling with a relatively flat back of my head. When googling skull reshaping surgery, Barry Eppley is the first guy popping out. Glad I read the critiques and know to stay away from this guy. Given this thread, Jogak is the best way to go indeed. Considering to do it by the next year. 

@rodney_gene_jr that sounds nice mate. How much did you pay for the surgery itself? And how much for the flight and hotel? Did you need a Korean translator? Dr. Song is speaking English, but is English enough for the travel itself? e.g. airport, travelling and staying at the hotel and travelling to the hospital. 

 And a question that might sound silly, but how does the head augmentation change your hair? Does it affect the density of your hair, since your scalp becomes bigger? And what about the height of your hair line? I played around with my scalp a bit to test how flexible it is, and as I was pulling my scalp to the back, the hair line was also pulled slightly back. But judging the photos in this thread, it seemingly stays all the same.


----------



## rodney_gene_jr

Sammy93 said:


> That's the thread I've been looking for. Also struggling with a relatively flat back of my head. When googling skull reshaping surgery, Barry Eppley is the first guy popping out. Glad I read the critiques and know to stay away from this guy. Given this thread, Jogak is the best way to go indeed. Considering to do it by the next year.
> 
> @rodney_gene_jr that sounds nice mate. How much did you pay for the surgery itself? And how much for the flight and hotel? Did you need a Korean translator? Dr. Song is speaking English, but is English enough for the travel itself? e.g. airport, travelling and staying at the hotel and travelling to the hospital.
> 
> And a question that might sound silly, but how does the head augmentation change your hair? Does it affect the density of your hair, since your scalp becomes bigger? And what about the height of your hair line? I played around with my scalp a bit to test how flexible it is, and as I was pulling my scalp to the back, the hair line was also pulled slightly back. But judging the photos in this thread, it seemingly stays all the same.



Hi,
I paid 6000$ and 1000€ for both, the hotel and the airplane ticket together in those 1000€.
English is the best for traveling anywhere, so you'll be fine.
I'm not sure about movement of the hair line, it surely moves a bit but I don't think it moves that much it would be so noticeable tbh, although I was thinking it will work as a free facelift haha, and it really does, as my forehead looks tiny bit smoother now, with wrinkles smoothed out! It's a double win for me, as I'm getting 40 this year and have some forehead wrinkles (or should I said I had)! 
Hope it stays like that.. )


----------



## crystaltrina2019

rodney_gene_jr said:


> ok, a small update
> all went super smooth, the pain started after a few hours but it's nothing special, felt kinda like a burn or scald but really nothing special, today it is way better but you will feel a tension on the back, which is of course normal, as the scalp is stretched and this feeling will be like that for a wile I guess, until the skin stretches.
> Really nothing to worry because I'm all smiles now and here's why!
> Guys, this is really life changer for me, I look sooo better, the result is way better than I was even hoping it would be! I dunno if dr. Song is telling everyone the same but according to his words, mine scalp was super flexible, so he could add some more cement. He told me that girls scalps are more stretchy and usually they get 50 ml of cement, opposed to boys which get 40 ml at average, I got 50 ml though.
> I had a cast around my head but it fell off somehow while I was sleeping and I was a bit worried but after meeting him today, he said it was not a biggy at all, he didn't even apply another one, as my wound is looking great, so I'm without it after a day from the surgery... I'm seeing him on Thursday morning again and the the last check on Friday morning as well. It's super handy to be that close to the clinic.
> And boy my head looks so good, can't believe it!
> I had quite severe flatness, quite comparable with the flattest from his pictures on his site and I'm loosing my hair, so the pics he made before surgery were quite horrory and after asking him how severe he thinks my flatness is, he just smiled and notch head like saying, it's bad and we both cracked, he's super nice and kinda goofy.
> I will make you some pics after I wash my hair, which should be on Thursday.
> Also, if you work out, you will not be able to do it for 2 weeks, which is a bummer for me but I think I will live. And I have the gym on my floor in the hotel.
> About a hotel, don't expect too much, I would rate it with 3 stars but it is literally the next street from clinic, which was the most important thing to me, you are exactly 4 minutes away from it. And it is cheap.
> I haven't eat in it as there is sooo many fancy food options around the corner, like 2-3 minutes away from hotel and they have soo good food it's beyond me.
> Clinic it self is located in a building on the 3rd floor and I had some problems locating it at first as there is no english signs about it, nor people know about it if you ask around, even the next building didn't know, so the best is to have some app like Naver or Kakao maps for help. And even then, you'll probably have some trouble locating it, even though you will be standing in front of it haha..
> Also, clinic is nothing fancy, I mean here in EU where I live, we have an average dental clinics looking way more fancy and updated. But it is cute and the girls that work there are nice and so cute, the whole team is just spot on, so don't worry about anything, it was a super nice and relaxed experience.
> Another thing, I opted with intravenose sedative but somehow I haven't fell asleep and I could hear everything but haven't felt anything. I know that I'm kinda more resistant to those drugs, I had similar experience with another surgery here in EU, when they just couldn't put me down haha.
> 
> All in all, I'm, super happy with the result, so far no hematoma or anything, it is hard to realize I have a round back of the head!
> Even dr. Song said he was a bit surprised of how nice it got.
> Like I said in the beginning, I wasn't expecting that good result really but anything more than what I had would be better, so this is just a miracle.
> If someone is expecting you will have a head like Michael Jordan out from this flatness, forget it. But trust me, you will be knocked off how way better you will look, I mean I still can't believe it and I'm so happy I can barely hold on not to start kissing every one that I meet haha!!
> 
> I have another 4 day to spend and explore this beautiful city, I've been around a world a bit and Seoul is just another level. I could stay here forever, totally in love with it so far. And definitely coming back.
> 
> Cheers everyone!



Thank you so much for this detailed response. 

I am super happy for you and glad that you are very happy with your results. I googled Michael Jordans btw head and well I dont like it and its not that round lool, but yes I am glad yours came out so well.

Looking forward to seeing your before and after photos. 

TC


----------



## rodney_gene_jr

hahaha Michael is my hero, careful with your words! 

Sure its round, look at that pic!






Mine is nowhere near, I have just a slight curvature but honestly, I think it really fits me better than if it was more prominent. Besides, there are another things to consider when talking about the whole shape of the head, shape of the forehead being just as important as the back of the head.
And usually flat head goes in hand with very sloped forehead.
I have it quite sloped and I already talked about fixing it, just before I had a surgery of the back.
But seeing my profile now, I don't think I will do it, as I think I achieved the look I was dreaming about. 
We will see after my occiput honeymoon ends.
Oh another thing, my scar is bigger than 5 cm, it's more of a 7 cm or so, but I real couldn't care more, as there is nothing better than finally see my self in profile looking like a normal human, good god what a relieve, still hard to believe.


----------



## Sammy93

rodney_gene_jr said:


> And usually flat head goes in hand with very sloped forehead.
> I have it quite sloped and I already talked about fixing it, just before I had a surgery of the back.


Same here. A flat back of the head alone wouldn't be too much of a problem, but the combination of flat head and sloped forehead is quite an annoying combo, as it makes the head pointed towards the end. But I think back of the head augmentation alone would do the job. I have seen a lot of guys having a sloped forehead but a round back of the head, which makes it fine. As for the sloped forehead, I thought about injecting some stuff into it, like hyaluronic acid (which is usually used as a filler in beauty cosmetics) or fat grafts. Fat grafts can achieve quite the result. But wouldn't overdo it. Just to have the forehead slightly more rounded than straight up sloped.


----------



## rodney_gene_jr

Sammy93 said:


> Same here. A flat back of the head alone wouldn't be too much of a problem, but the combination of flat head and sloped forehead is quite an annoying combo, as it makes the head pointed towards the end. But I think back of the head augmentation alone would do the job. I have seen a lot of guys having a sloped forehead but a round back of the head, which makes it fine. As for the sloped forehead, I thought about injecting some stuff into it, like hyaluronic acid (which is usually used as a filler in beauty cosmetics) or fat grafts. Fat grafts can achieve quite the result. But wouldn't overdo it. Just to have the forehead slightly more rounded than straight up sloped.



But those fillers aren't permanent, are they?

When I spoke about my forehead with dr. Song, he showed me on the picture how much he would add,  he said that 0,5 cm in thickness would be more than enough and he would also add some volume to the top of the head. Both areas would be possible to do through one opening spot.
The thing is, that's quite a lot of money for me, as the cos is the same as for the occiput, and seeing how I look now, I'm not sure about doing it anymore. Honestly, I think I could even dare to shave my head and walk around with it, feeling like a boss, which for me was the biggest nightmare just a couple of days ago.


----------



## Sammy93

rodney_gene_jr said:


> But those fillers aren't permanent, are they?


Hyaluornic acid stays for about 1-2 years, which is fine by me. Fat grafts might actually last forever, but this is not always the case. Depends on the individual, how your body reacts to it and the fat cells. Here is an article about it. 

https://www.buckinghamfacialplastics.com/blog/fat-transfer-really-long-lasting

So if you are lucky, this is permanent, if not, your body might degrade it. But given I would already insert bone cement into the back of my head, I think giving the forehead such a small procedure like hyaluronic acid or fat grafts is fair enough for a bit of further "fine-tuning".


----------



## crystaltrina2019

rodney_gene_jr said:


> hahaha Michael is my hero, careful with your words!
> 
> Sure its round, look at that pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is nowhere near, I have just a slight curvature but honestly, I think it really fits me better than if it was more prominent. Besides, there are another things to consider when talking about the whole shape of the head, shape of the forehead being just as important as the back of the head.
> And usually flat head goes in hand with very sloped forehead.
> I have it quite sloped and I already talked about fixing it, just before I had a surgery of the back.
> But seeing my profile now, I don't think I will do it, as I think I achieved the look I was dreaming about.
> We will see after my occiput honeymoon ends.
> Oh another thing, my scar is bigger than 5 cm, it's more of a 7 cm or so, but I real couldn't care more, as there is nothing better than finally see my self in profile looking like a normal human, good god what a relieve, still hard to believe.




Lool okay I didnt see his head as prominent as this. That is defo a very round head lol. 

Are you able to post some before and after pictures of your head please ?


----------



## mlydzz

crystaltrina2019 said:


> I personally cannot wait for when you get the procedure done. You have been on this thread for a while and it would be nice to get your thoughts on how the procedure went for you aswell.


Thank you! I cant wait either but unfortunately i do :/ will for sure post here when i get it done


----------



## randomplagguy

Hi guys! I've been visiting this thread for quite some time now and finally decided to join in. I'm a 25 yo male who's got his fair share of plagiocephaly. I'm not sure about the severity of it as I haven't had it checked out since my country doesn't offer any treatment i think (not that I'm aware of). I'll post a few pictures of myself so you get an idea and would hope if you guys could share yours as well. I've always wondered whether this condition has any effects on your brain in any way or is it just visual. I do hope to one day get bone cement implant but what could be my options for the face? as you can see the right side of my face sticks out(temporal region, cheekbone, bossing on forehead( that arch bone sticks out more than the left) ). What could be the possible solution for the face? in terms of psychological effects, I've been doomed every since I graduated highschool. My self esteem has dropped significantly and i've developed a massive insecurity. I used to do well in highschool (in terms of girls and all) but now I feel like i've lost it all. This might be all in my head(pun intended) but I can't stop myself from having such thoughts no matter what. The fact that this couldve been prevented drives me nuts and I always think about what could've been if I had a normal head. Society puts a lot of emphasis on how you look. Normalcy is taken for granted by so many people who are not affected by this. It would be an understatement to say that my work life is affected because I can't seem to lose focus on this issue to focus more on my career. Well thats pretty much it. Hope this opens up a more open dialogue between all of us. Cheers!


----------



## mlydzz

randomplagguy said:


> Hi guys! I've been visiting this thread for quite some time now and finally decided to join in. I'm a 25 yo male who's got his fair share of plagiocephaly. I'm not sure about the severity of it as I haven't had it checked out since my country doesn't offer any treatment i think (not that I'm aware of). I'll post a few pictures of myself so you get an idea and would hope if you guys could share yours as well. I've always wondered whether this condition has any effects on your brain in any way or is it just visual. I do hope to one day get bone cement implant but what could be my options for the face? as you can see the right side of my face sticks out(temporal region, cheekbone, bossing on forehead( that arch bone sticks out more than the left) ). What could be the possible solution for the face? in terms of psychological effects, I've been doomed every since I graduated highschool. My self esteem has dropped significantly and i've developed a massive insecurity. I used to do well in highschool (in terms of girls and all) but now I feel like i've lost it all. This might be all in my head(pun intended) but I can't stop myself from having such thoughts no matter what. The fact that this couldve been prevented drives me nuts and I always think about what could've been if I had a normal head. Society puts a lot of emphasis on how you look. Normalcy is taken for granted by so many people who are not affected by this. It would be an understatement to say that my work life is affected because I can't seem to lose focus on this issue to focus more on my career. Well thats pretty much it. Hope this opens up a more open dialogue between all of us. Cheers!


Uh your head is understandable but your face, it looks normal. Nothing wrong with it?


----------



## Plagioguy1

mlydzz said:


> Uh your head is understandable but your face, it looks normal. Nothing wrong with it?


Notice the distance between my ears and eyebrows on both sides. One side is wider and more round compared to the flat side.


----------



## mlydzz

Zarar said:


> Notice the distance between my ears and eyebrows on both sides. One side is wider and more round compared to the flat side.


Im sure barely anyone would notice. Has anyone pointed it out to you? Or you might just be overly obsessing about it. no one has perfectly symmetrical features.


----------



## randomplagguy

It's not that drastic but as most of the people with plagiocephaly would agree, its more of an internal psychological thing.


----------



## crystaltrina2019

randomplagguy said:


> It's not that drastic but as most of the people with plagiocephaly would agree, its more of an internal psychological thing.


Your head is understandable (though not even that bad). Your face looks absolutely normal. I think it may be a psychological thing for you.


----------



## JDDA38

Hi all!
I am so happy to have found this forum, it has given me hope. Thanks Ashly for starting this thread.
I have decided to do this procedure if not possible within this year then definetely not later than early next year. I have emailed Dr. Song three days ago with some concerns but still yet to hear back from him.

I have a few questions to those who have underwent the procedure and has become familiar of the area where the clinic is (Seoul). Which hotel did you guys stay or is it better/cheaper to stay at an airbnb? I googled the clinic and google mapshas shown a lot of korean charchters although there are english translations, do you have any navigation app that you can recommend? What's the name of the airport in Seoul, I can't seem to find it? Did you take uber/taxi/bus to get to your accommodation from the airport?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mlydzz

JDDA38 said:


> Hi all!
> I am so happy to have found this forum, it has given me hope. Thanks Ashly for starting this thread.
> I have decided to do this procedure if not possible within this year then definetely not later than early next year. I have emailed Dr. Song three days ago with some concerns but still yet to hear back from him.
> 
> I have a few questions to those who have underwent the procedure and has become familiar of the area where the clinic is (Seoul). Which hotel did you guys stay or is it better/cheaper to stay at an airbnb? I googled the clinic and google mapshas shown a lot of korean charchters although there are english translations, do you have any navigation app that you can recommend? What's the name of the airport in Seoul, I can't seem to find it? Did you take uber/taxi/bus to get to your accommodation from the airport?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



>> I googled the clinic and google mapshas shown a lot of korean charchters although there are english translations

Jogak clinic is located close to gangnam station EXIT #7. Here is the map. (click the word here)

Staying in airbnbs is cheaper, but gangnam is a popular location so it might be a bit more expensive? I stayed in sinsa. 

>> do you have any navigation app that you can recommend?

For metro, kakaometro. NEVER got lost in korea using the subway with this app. Super helpful. 

>>What's the name of the airport in Seoul

Incheon airport.


----------



## JDDA38

mlydzz said:


> >> I googled the clinic and google mapshas shown a lot of korean charchters although there are english translations
> 
> Jogak clinic is located close to gangnam station EXIT #7. Here is the map. (click the word here)
> 
> Staying in airbnbs is cheaper, but gangnam is a popular location so it might be a bit more expensive? I stayed in sinsa.
> 
> >> do you have any navigation app that you can recommend?
> 
> For metro, kakaometro. NEVER got lost in korea using the subway with this app. Super helpful.
> 
> >>What's the name of the airport in Seoul
> 
> Incheon airport.


Hi Myldzz thanks for the reply. It has been more than two weeks now since I emailed Dr. Song but still yet to hear from hi. I am now thinking of emailing ITEM instead... what are your thoughts?


----------



## mlydzz

JDDA38 said:


> Hi Myldzz thanks for the reply. It has been more than two weeks now since I emailed Dr. Song but still yet to hear from hi. I am now thinking of emailing ITEM instead... what are your thoughts?


no thoughts lol idk anything about ITEM sorry


----------



## Juvek1

Hi everyone thanks Ashly and others contribute to this topic. I too finally decided enough is enough. Suffering for more than 20 years with psychological problems because of plagiocephaly is not fun as you very well know and went worse for last 5 years when i found out that operation can be done. I contact Dr.Song week ago and he answered me it will be good that i take CT scan  and send him pictures he will than know exactly if my head can be corrected and how optimal. I am scared because have also problem with social anxiety and going to South Korea alone from small country like Slovenia isn't going to be easy for me especially because English is not my mother language and i not travel a lot before and never alone. But in 33 years of my life i realized that fear gives you best things in life and make you grow.


----------



## jc987

Juvek1 said:


> Hi everyone thanks Ashly and others contribute to this topic. I too finally decided enough is enough. Suffering for more than 20 years with psychological problems because of plagiocephaly is not fun as you very well know and went worse for last 5 years when i found out that operation can be done. I contact Dr.Song week ago and he answered me it will be good that i take CT scan  and send him pictures he will than know exactly if my head can be corrected and how optimal. I am scared because have also problem with social anxiety and going to South Korea alone from small country like Slovenia isn't going to be easy for me especially because English is not my mother language and i not travel a lot before and never alone. But in 33 years of my life i realized that fear gives you best things in life and make you grow.



Hi Juvek,

Same here, mate. Actually, I am following this thread for the last 12 month. Here and there I read the new comments, questions and stories... I am also opting to do this surgery, but my financial situation changed drastically and I needed to prioritize a little my available funds. However, I am still trying to save money as much as I can and ultimately I am trying to do this surgery without getting a small loan. My head shape annoys me since my childhood and I can feel the abnormal flatness when I touch the side of my head. Not to mention, after a haircut the flatness is visible which makes me so insecure. I am Germany based if you want we can travel to South Korea together?


----------



## Juvek1

jc987 said:


> Hi Juvek,
> 
> Same here, mate. Actually, I am following this thread for the last 12 month. Here and there I read the new comments, questions and stories... I am also opting to do this surgery, but my financial situation changed drastically and I needed to prioritize a little my available funds. However, I am still trying to save money as much as I can and ultimately I am trying to do this surgery without getting a small loan. My head shape annoys me since my childhood and I can feel the abnormal flatness when I touch the side of my head. Not to mention, after a haircut the flatness is visible which makes me so insecure. I am Germany based if you want we can travel to South Korea together?



Man i feel you about insecurity after haircut this is worst for me.  We can talk about travel together on private although my goal is to do operation as soon as possible at least till the end of the year.


----------



## jc987

Juvek1 said:


> Man i feel you about insecurity after haircut this is worst for me.  We can talk about travel together on private although my goal is to do operation as soon as possible at least till the end of the year.



cool, I am going to text you privately.


----------



## MorallyImmoral

I have flatness on both sides, but the right side is even more flat. I can't hide it with hair anymore because male pattern baldness sucks. I'm saving up money for this surgery. I should be ready for it by February. Anybody else considering being around Korea at that time? It would be nice to have some company there.


----------



## Olliejay

MorallyImmoral said:


> I have flatness on both sides, but the right side is even more flat. I can't hide it with hair anymore because male pattern baldness sucks. I'm saving up money for this surgery. I should be ready for it by February. Anybody else considering being around Korea at that time? It would be nice to have some company there.


 

I'm thinking Jan after my deployment of going


----------



## Olliejay

Hello all and I'm glad I too found this post. The right side/back of my head is much more flat than the left side and u wish to have it fixed by the good doctor . I'm currently out of country working and will be done late December. I'm considering January In getting this procedure done. After 36 years of life and maybe 30 of it being socially made fun of me feeling out of place it's time to make a move. Any of you planning on January time frame of heading(pun intended) to the clinic for procedure??


----------



## Olliejay

rodney_gene_jr said:


> hahaha Michael is my hero, careful with your words!
> 
> Sure its round, look at that pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is nowhere near, I have just a slight curvature but honestly, I think it really fits me better than if it was more prominent. Besides, there are another things to consider when talking about the whole shape of the head, shape of the forehead being just as important as the back of the head.
> And usually flat head goes in hand with very sloped forehead.
> I have it quite sloped and I already talked about fixing it, just before I had a surgery of the back.
> But seeing my profile now, I don't think I will do it, as I think I achieved the look I was dreaming about.
> We will see after my occiput honeymoon ends.
> Oh another thing, my scar is bigger than 5 cm, it's more of a 7 cm or so, but I real couldn't care more, as there is nothing better than finally see my self in profile looking like a normal human, good god what a relieve, still hard to believe.


Rodney your story gave me hope.. I'm 36 and habe had enough of it. I'll be seeing the good doctor come January..could you tell me what's this VAT that people who travel to the area on this site state that they receive art the airport upon leaving etc?  Did you pay when you got to the clinic with credit/ card for your services or will they only take cash ? As for your hotel did you pay with card when you arrived too or cash up front? How about local eateries, they accept standard debit/card also? Thank you in advance for answering


----------



## Olliejay

crystaltrina2019 said:


> Lool okay I didnt see his head as prominent as this. That is defo a very round head lol.
> 
> Are you able to post some before and after pictures of your head please ?


If you've not gone yet perhaps we can go/meet up when I go in January. I will stay the full 10 days. Hope all is well


----------



## Olliejay

Ashly117 said:


> So this was a journey that I definitely need to detail because I see no surgery reviews for head augmentation. But it’s a very powerful surgery that changes your head shape and can even affect hairstyles.
> 
> 
> A bit about me: I live in California, USA. I’m 25 and male. I’m Indian, and quarter Middle Eastern…so I’m the _other_ kind of Asian. Unfortunately I was born with a stupid skull shape officially called occipital plagiocephaly.
> 
> 
> September 2017 – I wanted this surgery done. So I did research online and found 3 local options.
> 
> 
> 1)    Barry Eppley – He offered a free video consult, so I took it. He seemed too positive, which is not a good sign. Also, he’s got a lot of complaints online which scared me. Just look it up on Google and you’ll see entire threads with a bunch of people complaining about botched results. Also a girl called Lucille Lacovelli filled a lawsuit against him, lost, and then committed suicide. So I didn’t want anything to do with him.
> 
> 2)    Youssef Tahari – He offered a free video consult too. His method didn’t seem too good for me. He suggested a bicoronal approach and inserting a silicone implant. This was bad because I didn’t want a scar over my head like that and I didn’t want a massive silicone implant in the back of my head.
> 
> 3)    Deschamps Braly – I called to set up an appointment, but their consultants appeared very snotty. They were quoting prices at $15,000 minimum and averaging at about $22,000. WTF. Also they refused to show any before and after pics due to BS reasons like “to protect the emotional state of their patients from the public”. They said I’d have to come into the consultation, which would cost me $600.
> 
> 
> Basically all these options were too expensive and did not have convincing before and after results or testimonials.
> 
> 
> October 2017 – I found out about purse forum. But they also didn’t have solid reviews detailing about this procedure. But I did find out some people mentioning ITEM clinic. They claimed that they could make a 2 inch incision and use bone cement (which is a lot safer than silicone) to reshape the head like a sculpture. I did a bit more research and I had my Korean Airbnb host Tony to help me out. I’ll write a separate post on Tony and how AMAZING he was in helping me. I booked the Korea Trip from Dec 21 2017 – Jan 1st 2018
> 
> I was able to find 4 clinics that offered to do the back of the head augmentation with bone cement.
> 
> 
> 1) Dec 22 2017 – Banobagi – Not very impressed. The doctor just said he could do it and didn’t go into further details. I also remember waiting for SO long but I felt let down in the actual meeting. Also, he did not show me any before and after pics. I crossed it off my list.
> 
> 
> 2) Dec 23 2017 – ITEM – I didn’t like the clinic itself, but Dr Jung was great. I enjoyed meeting him and he speaks very good English. I was close to choosing him but ITEM quoted at 8 mil KRW when over email they said it would be 6 mil KRW. They said they can reduce it to 7 mil KRW if we paid in hard cash. I wasted a lot of time trying to get this to work because, my bank had auto protect--I couldn’t withdraw such a large amount outside of America. This pissed both me and my Airbnb host Tony who acted as my translator off. So we crossed ITEM off. Also, I noticed a Youtube comment by a girl (Aja Ly) on Item’s YT video that didn’t like her results from Dr Jung. This was a bit upsetting.
> 
> 
> 3) Dec 26 2017 - BONEPS (Doctorbone) – Here’s a link to their site. http://doctorbone.co.kr/index.php?idx=hb/7
> 
> They are a local clinic that is not exposed to the outside. I found this out via Tony. The doctors were nice, but I didn’t like the before and after results.
> 
> 
> 4) Dec 27 2017 – JOGAK – This was it! I met Dr. Song. I liked this guy, his style, and his before and after. I immediately went for surgery. I paid around 6 million KRW. This clinic is a small clinic that SPECIALIZED in head augmentation. I love specialized clinics, so I knew this was the right place.
> 
> 
> 
> Surgery was easy. It was under local anesthesia. It’s literally like sculpting with clay. I wore a head cast and I was able to walk about. I went for Korean barbecue right after because I was so hungry.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps! I know quite a few people who are following me through this journey. While I don’t have super perfect results, its still greatly improved. I look and feel normal now. I feel no difference texture wise. I’m so happy.
> 
> (Note, I usually don't wear my hair so short. I keep it long. I shave it sometimes but this time I kept it shaven just so I could help the surgeon out with the best possible outcome.)
> 
> Before: (Sorry for inverting these 2 pics, but it gives you a good sense of the asymmetry)
> 
> View attachment 3919507
> View attachment 3919508
> 
> 
> Here are my results:
> 
> View attachment 3919509
> View attachment 3919510


Thank you for posting about this. I'll be using the info you gave us to hopefully visit the Dr. in January . Could you explain what VAT is ?


----------



## Olliejay

Perceval said:


> Wow! Those results look great. I'm glad it went wonderfully for you. I saw your other thread and added it onto my watch list, this certainly helps a lot because I also am thinking about skull reshaping.
> I looked at their website not too long ago and liked their results a lot.
> I'm kind of curious as to whether they do cheek augmentation? I'll have to ask them, but I'm pretty sure it's just the upper parts of the head that they only do.


Did you go through with the shaping ?


----------



## JP1

Olliejay said:


> Hello all and I'm glad I too found this post. The right side/back of my head is much more flat than the left side and u wish to have it fixed by the good doctor . I'm currently out of country working and will be done late December. I'm considering January In getting this procedure done. After 36 years of life and maybe 30 of it being socially made fun of me feeling out of place it's time to make a move. Any of you planning on January time frame of heading(pun intended) to the clinic for procedure??



Hey,

Can you please contact me via Facebook. => Samuel Hibbert and yeah I live in Belgium.


----------



## mlydzz

Olliejay said:


> Rodney your story gave me hope.. I'm 36 and habe had enough of it. I'll be seeing the good doctor come January..could you tell me what's this VAT that people who travel to the area on this site state that they receive art the airport upon leaving etc?  Did you pay when you got to the clinic with credit/ card for your services or will they only take cash ? As for your hotel did you pay with card when you arrived too or cash up front? How about local eateries, they accept standard debit/card also? Thank you in advance for answering


By the way you can just use airbnb as theyre cheaper and you can save up some cash, if youre well off then ignore this


----------



## Rosimarydi

Hello good Morning !!  I'm looking for someone to do this surgery, but I'm from Australia, could you help me with some tips?


----------



## Olliejay

Rosimarydi said:


> Hello good Morning !!  I'm looking for someone to do this surgery, but I'm from Australia, could you help me with some tips?


Use either ITEM or more so, Jogak is what I've gathered from the forum.


----------



## Examanized

randomplagguy said:


> Hi guys! I've been visiting this thread for quite some time now and finally decided to join in. I'm a 25 yo male who's got his fair share of plagiocephaly. I'm not sure about the severity of it as I haven't had it checked out since my country doesn't offer any treatment i think (not that I'm aware of). I'll post a few pictures of myself so you get an idea and would hope if you guys could share yours as well. I've always wondered whether this condition has any effects on your brain in any way or is it just visual. I do hope to one day get bone cement implant but what could be my options for the face? as you can see the right side of my face sticks out(temporal region, cheekbone, bossing on forehead( that arch bone sticks out more than the left) ). What could be the possible solution for the face? in terms of psychological effects, I've been doomed every since I graduated highschool. My self esteem has dropped significantly and i've developed a massive insecurity. I used to do well in highschool (in terms of girls and all) but now I feel like i've lost it all. This might be all in my head(pun intended) but I can't stop myself from having such thoughts no matter what. The fact that this couldve been prevented drives me nuts and I always think about what could've been if I had a normal head. Society puts a lot of emphasis on how you look. Normalcy is taken for granted by so many people who are not affected by this. It would be an understatement to say that my work life is affected because I can't seem to lose focus on this issue to focus more on my career. Well thats pretty much it. Hope this opens up a more open dialogue between all of us. Cheers!


You’re head is similar to mine. Is it pretty flat from top to bottom on the right. And angled from left to right? Also have you done anything about it? And i got a response from both clinics also tahiri quoted me for 40k for a very accurate peek implant and then a doc lampert in miami around 20k. Epply said like 15k but i heard a lot of bad stuff about him. I feel like with my head a implant would be best due to how flat and slanted the right is. At the same time i almost feel like nothig will help. My right side view is so flat and my left is round and normal looking. Epply suggested as right occipital implant but idk about silicone implants i feel it may burst or something with my luck. Also heard the can look and feel unatural. Any answers would greatly help me


----------



## Olliejay

I for one will be going to Dr.Song at Jogak come early January . I've the same profile as you as far as right side profile being flat and left closer to normal. I will go for his bone cement tactic to correct my dome. Haha


----------



## Examanized

Olliejay said:


> I for one will be going to Dr.Song at Jogak come early January . I've the same profile as you as far as right side profile being flat and left closer to normal. I will go for his bone cement tactic to correct my dome. Haha


Like the left side of my head is round and normal. Then if you look at me from above its similar to yours with not much of a top to my head and it diagonally slants off to the right my that side is pretty flat from the side and an angle. The from left to right is slants and has a little indent above my right ear. I feel as if bone cement wont help too much and I still am so worried that if i went with an implant that wouldnt be too good either. I know the bone cement limits but i feel it wont give me the results i want. I know the risks to implants and they are certainly more costly but i feel maybe since im 19 and prolly wont be able to get any procedure dont for a long time there will be better options in the future. The other thing that sucks is tahiri and Deschamps-Braly said around 40k for the operation. Tahiri said because he uses a peek implant which is more sturdy i than silicone and holds up better. Still risks for infection but the implant itself is 10k. Does anyone think there will be more awareness and options for adults with plagio cases in the future?


----------



## Olliejay

Not telling what the future will hold my friend!


----------



## Examanized

Ashly117 said:


> So this was a journey that I definitely need to detail because I see no surgery reviews for head augmentation. But it’s a very powerful surgery that changes your head shape and can even affect hairstyles.
> 
> 
> A bit about me: I live in California, USA. I’m 25 and male. I’m Indian, and quarter Middle Eastern…so I’m the _other_ kind of Asian. Unfortunately I was born with a stupid skull shape officially called occipital plagiocephaly.
> 
> 
> September 2017 – I wanted this surgery done. So I did research online and found 3 local options.
> 
> 
> 1)    Barry Eppley – He offered a free video consult, so I took it. He seemed too positive, which is not a good sign. Also, he’s got a lot of complaints online which scared me. Just look it up on Google and you’ll see entire threads with a bunch of people complaining about botched results. Also a girl called Lucille Lacovelli filled a lawsuit against him, lost, and then committed suicide. So I didn’t want anything to do with him.
> 
> 2)    Youssef Tahari – He offered a free video consult too. His method didn’t seem too good for me. He suggested a bicoronal approach and inserting a silicone implant. This was bad because I didn’t want a scar over my head like that and I didn’t want a massive silicone implant in the back of my head.
> 
> 3)    Deschamps Braly – I called to set up an appointment, but their consultants appeared very snotty. They were quoting prices at $15,000 minimum and averaging at about $22,000. WTF. Also they refused to show any before and after pics due to BS reasons like “to protect the emotional state of their patients from the public”. They said I’d have to come into the consultation, which would cost me $600.
> 
> 
> Basically all these options were too expensive and did not have convincing before and after results or testimonials.
> 
> 
> October 2017 – I found out about purse forum. But they also didn’t have solid reviews detailing about this procedure. But I did find out some people mentioning ITEM clinic. They claimed that they could make a 2 inch incision and use bone cement (which is a lot safer than silicone) to reshape the head like a sculpture. I did a bit more research and I had my Korean Airbnb host Tony to help me out. I’ll write a separate post on Tony and how AMAZING he was in helping me. I booked the Korea Trip from Dec 21 2017 – Jan 1st 2018
> 
> I was able to find 4 clinics that offered to do the back of the head augmentation with bone cement.
> 
> 
> 1) Dec 22 2017 – Banobagi – Not very impressed. The doctor just said he could do it and didn’t go into further details. I also remember waiting for SO long but I felt let down in the actual meeting. Also, he did not show me any before and after pics. I crossed it off my list.
> 
> 
> 2) Dec 23 2017 – ITEM – I didn’t like the clinic itself, but Dr Jung was great. I enjoyed meeting him and he speaks very good English. I was close to choosing him but ITEM quoted at 8 mil KRW when over email they said it would be 6 mil KRW. They said they can reduce it to 7 mil KRW if we paid in hard cash. I wasted a lot of time trying to get this to work because, my bank had auto protect--I couldn’t withdraw such a large amount outside of America. This pissed both me and my Airbnb host Tony who acted as my translator off. So we crossed ITEM off. Also, I noticed a Youtube comment by a girl (Aja Ly) on Item’s YT video that didn’t like her results from Dr Jung. This was a bit upsetting.
> 
> 
> 3) Dec 26 2017 - BONEPS (Doctorbone) – Here’s a link to their site. http://doctorbone.co.kr/index.php?idx=hb/7
> 
> They are a local clinic that is not exposed to the outside. I found this out via Tony. The doctors were nice, but I didn’t like the before and after results.
> 
> 
> 4) Dec 27 2017 – JOGAK – This was it! I met Dr. Song. I liked this guy, his style, and his before and after. I immediately went for surgery. I paid around 6 million KRW. This clinic is a small clinic that SPECIALIZED in head augmentation. I love specialized clinics, so I knew this was the right place.
> 
> 
> 
> Surgery was easy. It was under local anesthesia. It’s literally like sculpting with clay. I wore a head cast and I was able to walk about. I went for Korean barbecue right after because I was so hungry.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps! I know quite a few people who are following me through this journey. While I don’t have super perfect results, its still greatly improved. I look and feel normal now. I feel no difference texture wise. I’m so happy.
> 
> (Note, I usually don't wear my hair so short. I keep it long. I shave it sometimes but this time I kept it shaven just so I could help the surgeon out with the best possible outcome.)
> 
> Before: (Sorry for inverting these 2 pics, but it gives you a good sense of the asymmetry)
> 
> View attachment 3919507
> View attachment 3919508
> 
> 
> Here are my results:
> 
> View attachment 3919509
> View attachment 3919510


Im glad it all went well and it looks great. Im curious to know how it is all holding up. Does it look good and round/ natural from most angles. Like if you were to have somone take a video of you spinning you’re head would look round and nice. If i do that on video my head is all sorts of messed up. It almost feels soft and has indents all over. When i look at my face in the mirror and i tilt my head back the left side in the rear bulges and then slants horribly across the whole back of my head to the right side. If i lay my hand flat on the back of my head its at a pretty decent angle. I feel bone cement wouldnt do too much for me so i have been looking at implants and results. Most of them really dont look too bad but they are really pricey and i almost feel like my case my be so bad there is no room for much improvement. I dont want to spend all the money of it feels weird sleeping with it or having to take it out at some point in my life. That would be a waste!


----------



## Mary19

Hello! From everyone's experience of visiting Seoul. Around how much did you guys spend on the surgery, hotel, transportation etc in total? I've been planning on saving up and finally having the courage to do something about my back flat head.


----------



## Olliejay

I'm setting aside totally 8K (6K for surgery, 2k give or take for my time in country). I'm going in mid January for 2 weeks


----------



## Mary19

I was thinking about going around mid January too! Where are you from?


----------



## Olliejay

Mary19 said:


> I was thinking about going around mid January too! Where are you from?


I'm from Florida. I'll be coming by way of Philippines though as I'm heading there after my deployment is up late Dec . You?


----------



## Mary19

Olliejay said:


> I'm from Florida. I'll be coming by way of Philippines though as I'm heading there after my deployment is up late Dec . You?


I'm from Michigan.


----------



## laxgirl88

+Ashly117

I just want to say THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for writing this in such detail and for providing links.  I have been struggling with this since I first realized it in high school and I am 31 year old female.  I first heard of these procedures a few years back but, due to lack of information and the extremeness of the procedure, I discontinued my search.  I can't say I'll for sure do this procedure as a part of me still feels and is scared that it is too extreme and the possible future ramifications/complications...HOWEVER, just KNOWING that this is an option and all it takes is money is SUCH a relief.

The weight lifted off my shoulders from the feeling of helplessness was one I've been carrying both knowingly but also unknowingly since I was a teen.  So thank you from the bottom of my heart for taking your time and the patience to really write this out in detail.  You have really helped me in ways I didn't realize were possible.


----------



## laxgirl88

randomplagguy said:


> Hi guys! I've been visiting this thread for quite some time now and finally decided to join in. I'm a 25 yo male who's got his fair share of plagiocephaly. I'm not sure about the severity of it as I haven't had it checked out since my country doesn't offer any treatment i think (not that I'm aware of). I'll post a few pictures of myself so you get an idea and would hope if you guys could share yours as well. I've always wondered whether this condition has any effects on your brain in any way or is it just visual. I do hope to one day get bone cement implant but what could be my options for the face? as you can see the right side of my face sticks out(temporal region, cheekbone, bossing on forehead( that arch bone sticks out more than the left) ). What could be the possible solution for the face? in terms of psychological effects, I've been doomed every since I graduated highschool. My self esteem has dropped significantly and i've developed a massive insecurity. I used to do well in highschool (in terms of girls and all) but now I feel like i've lost it all. This might be all in my head(pun intended) but I can't stop myself from having such thoughts no matter what. The fact that this couldve been prevented drives me nuts and I always think about what could've been if I had a normal head. Society puts a lot of emphasis on how you look. Normalcy is taken for granted by so many people who are not affected by this. It would be an understatement to say that my work life is affected because I can't seem to lose focus on this issue to focus more on my career. Well thats pretty much it. Hope this opens up a more open dialogue between all of us. Cheers!



You seriously look great!
I can understand your insecurities with the back of your head becuase I go through them as well, but I assure you that whatever you notice on your face is not noticeable to everyone else.

I totally understand that you see it; I have that too.  But develop a sense of comfort that only YOU notice it and that even if someone does notice it (likely only after you point it out), it's so insignificant a difference.  No one is symmetrical  : )  Additionally, the back of your head is round enough that to a normal personal, it is not noticeable.  (and you seem to have a good head of hair which is great at covering that - my suggestion?  keep your head of hair as long as possible.  Get good preventative hair loss shampoo and take vitamins/get good nutrients to have healthy hair (shampoo with biotin, etc.; do some research on what is best).  Also, you are Caucasian so it's less noticeable with your facial features.

Know from your own personal experience that you did once do well with girls in HS.  Now not so much; so what changed?  Certainly not your head.  But your headspace.  Work on that!  And all will be fine.  There are more important thing about YOU that make you special and a guy that girls wanted to be around - on top of that, you're clearly a good looking guy!  Once you realize this, things will fall into place.     : )   Don't let this hold you back in living your life.  I'm 30 turning 31 soon and I didn't.  Emotionally it has been a drag but I still enjoy life.  We are not that much different in age but trust me when I say 25 is still young so dont waste your years on letting this hold you back.

As for side effects on brain?  I think maybe only very severe cases but your head is pretty normal so, yes, probably on aesthetic.  HOWEVER, please know that our brains are forming until like 27 or something...your personality.  I can safely say the person I was at 25 compared to 27 compared to now, 30/ almost 31? TOTALLY DIFFERENT.  My point here is to BE CONFIDENT.  BE SATISFIED WITH YOURSELF.  LIVE.  You had it once in high school and you've lost it since becuase of your insecurities.  But it's back there somewhere. Find it again.  Because it is going to shape who you are and your brainspace.

You are handsome and have a lot to offer. Don't forget it!   : )


----------



## blueberry_bagle

Wow, didn't know back of head augmentation is possible.... amazing technology


----------



## yul19

hello everyone
I had so much insecurities due to my flat head and it gives me so much relief to know that there is a surgery for that and that so many people can relate to that.
whoever is thinking of doing and who eventually did.Please do post about your results and feedbacks.it is really comforting to read how it impacted your life.i myself am thinking of it but the money aspect and time is still a limiting factor.


----------



## Dph007

Hi Ashly117, how are you? someone mentioned that skin extension is necessary before the procedure. I thought in your case that the procedure was done without any such intervention. Is this frequent? do you now anything about skin extension? Also I meant to ask you how does the skin at the back of your head feel, is it a little tight?? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Ericks19

Hey Alex 117, i read your about your head augmentatiojn in Korea with the before and after pictures and it was great. I would like to ask did you or have you had any side effect after that?


----------



## Prajith

Olliejay said:


> I'm from Florida. I'll be coming by way of Philippines though as I'm heading there after my deployment is up late Dec . You?


Hi, I'm from India. I'm here in philippines already. I feel insecure in shape of my flat head on both sides. I too decided to go on surgery for having normal head shape as like others. I like to meet u personally here in philippines that we shall gather some ideas to move on next step. U can also contact me on hangouts or my kik id: Prajith.


----------



## Chris61999

Hello everyone im about to go to jogaks clinic tomorrow if anyone has any questions or anything please let me know, thanks for everyone who posted on here especially ashly


----------



## mlydzz

Chris61999 said:


> Hello everyone im about to go to jogaks clinic tomorrow if anyone has any questions or anything please let me know, thanks for everyone who posted on here especially ashly


Dont have any right now but please update is all I ask please, I'll appreciate it.


----------



## Chris61999

mlydzz said:


> Dont have any right now but please update is all I ask please, I'll appreciate it.


Of course, i set up my appointment with him tomorrow I already had a consultation with him he was very open and honest and his english was amazing, im due for back of head augmentation 9am tmrw, cant wait


----------



## Chris61999

yul19 said:


> hello everyone
> I had so much insecurities due to my flat head and it gives me so much relief to know that there is a surgery for that and that so many people can relate to that.
> whoever is thinking of doing and who eventually did.Please do post about your results and feedbacks.it is really comforting to read how it impacted your life.i myself am thinking of it but the money aspect and time is still a limiting factor.


Hope you go soon! I know exactly how you feel, i will give an update tomorrow and let everyone know how it went and how it looks


----------



## Prajith

Chris61999 said:


> Hope you go soon! I know exactly how you feel, i will give an update tomorrow and let everyone know how it went and how it looks


Eagerly waiting for ur update and a good result.. Hope it all goes well brother.


----------



## Chris61999

Prajith said:


> Eagerly waiting for ur update and a good result.. Hope it all goes well brother.


Just got to my airbnb, he said my skin was very soft and stretchy more then average he said i got a good shape, so far im in bandages so i cant show results but so far it looks good, my head feels a lil heavier lol, when i first laid down it felt very weird, im going to meet him again on monday to remove the bandages


----------



## Examanized

Chris61999 said:


> Just got to my airbnb, he said my skin was very soft and stretchy more then average he said i got a good shape, so far im in bandages so i cant show results but so far it looks good, my head feels a lil heavier lol, when i first laid down it felt very weird, im going to meet him again on monday to remove the bandages


So happy for you and hoping for the best results! Im hoping to do this procedure sometime in life and hoping to fix my asymmetrical headshape. I wanna know if you can notice a different from the side and other angles as well? Does your head feel more balanced now? And how natural does it feel. Cause ive been checking out silicone implants cause i know how accurate they are but idk how i feel about them


----------



## Eflat

Chris61999 said:


> Just got to my airbnb, he said my skin was very soft and stretchy more then average he said i got a good shape, so far im in bandages so i cant show results but so far it looks good, my head feels a lil heavier lol, when i first laid down it felt very weird, im going to meet him again on monday to remove the bandages



Hi Chris
Really hope you will be satisfied with the result of the surgery.
I also have a flat area in back of my head and are in a process of determine if I should do the surgery or not.
My consern is if the skin/ scalp can be stretched enough to get a good result. How much BC did you get on your skull? 
Please let us know everthing about the surgery.
Thanks


----------



## ToxicAvenger

Chris61999 said:


> Hello everyone im about to go to jogaks clinic tomorrow if anyone has any questions or anything please let me know, thanks for everyone who posted on here especially ashly


How did you get in contact with him? I emailed him last month but still no response im afraid.


----------



## Chris61999

Eflat said:


> Hi Chris
> Really hope you will be satisfied with the result of the surgery.
> I also have a flat area in back of my head and are in a process of determine if I should do the surgery or not.
> My consern is if the skin/ scalp can be stretched enough to get a good result. How much BC did you get on your skull?
> Please let us know everthing about the surgery.
> Thanks


Thanks man and im not too sure about how much BC he put he just said he was able to put a lot more then average as my skin was very soft and stretchy, you wont know until he operates, as far as the area on the head he cant operate below the ears so if the spot is above you will be fine my head feels way more rounder and natural i give it at A-


----------



## Chris61999

ToxicAvenger said:


> How did you get in contact with him? I emailed him last month but still no response im afraid.





ToxicAvenger said:


> How did you get in contact with him? I emailed him last month but still no response im afraid.


You just have to keep emailing him and be persistent everyday hes a very patient and understanding doctor, i emailed him 3 times before he replied the next day


----------



## ToxicAvenger

Chris61999 said:


> You just have to keep emailing him and be persistent everyday hes a very patient and understanding doctor, i emailed him 3 times before he replied the next day


Thanks for the fast reply Chris and congratulations. Hopefully, I can join the ranks of team "Round head "soon.


----------



## Examanized

Chris61999 said:


> Thanks man and im not too sure about how much BC he put he just said he was able to put a lot more then average as my skin was very soft and stretchy, you wont know until he operates, as far as the area on the head he cant operate below the ears so if the spot is above you will be fine my head feels way more rounder and natural i give it at A-


When you say below the ears do you mean at the very bottom of the ear? Also any way you could post before and after images? How severe was your case did the doctor say and can you notice the difference in your side angles? I know the results cant be perfect with the bc but i feel its way better than silicone. Im just looking to gain a more symmetrical headshape. Cause atm my left side bulges out and my whole right is flat


----------



## mlydzz

Chris61999 said:


> Just got to my airbnb, he said my skin was very soft and stretchy more then average he said i got a good shape, so far im in bandages so i cant show results but so far it looks good, my head feels a lil heavier lol, when i first laid down it felt very weird, im going to meet him again on monday to remove the bandages


Does your head not hurt? Are you supposes to lay down after surgery?lol also best of luck!


----------



## Chris61999

mlydzz said:


> Does your head not hurt? Are you supposes to lay down after surgery?lol also best of luck!


Yes my head hurts a tiny bit nothing i cant handle, its very tolerable with the painkillers i was prescribed, and yes you can lay down after surgery as the BC hardens within a min or 2, i sat straight up thought cause i was paranoid about messing it up lol but as soon as your finished with the operation you will be taken to rest in patient room before leaving


----------



## Chris61999

Examanized said:


> When you say below the ears do you mean at the very bottom of the ear? Also any way you could post before and after images? How severe was your case did the doctor say and can you notice the difference in your side angles? I know the results cant be perfect with the bc but i feel its way better than silicone. Im just looking to gain a more symmetrical headshape. Cause atm my left side bulges out and my whole right is flat


Below the ears at the top, there are some limitations as he cant put any on muscle so the area below the ears wont have any BC, as for my case i just had a flat head on the upper back of my head so now it looks very nice and natural, i will post an image of an example how it works


----------



## Chris61999

What do u guys think?


----------



## Chris61999

Chris61999 said:


> What do u guys think?


Kind of a lil paranoid below the ears but overall i say it looks 10 times better, before i was very flat behind the head


----------



## Chris61999

Wow, the results were better then I thought, overall i was just very worried and paranoid what if this or that, if anyone has a similar case as mine id recommend jogak


----------



## Eflat

Chris61999 said:


> Wow, the results were better then I thought, overall i was just very worried and paranoid what if this or that, if anyone has a similar case as mine id recommend jogak


I think it looks great. Happy for you. How does your head feel now after ?


----------



## Chris61999

Eflat said:


> I think it looks great. Happy for you. How does your head feel now after ?


Swollen and sore lol, little hard to sleep but I’ll manage, the bandages are a little annoying too lol


----------



## Examanized

Chris61999 said:


> Wow, the results were better then I thought, overall i was just very worried and paranoid what if this or that, if anyone has a similar case as mine id recommend jogak


Your results looks great! This is exactly what i need. And any chance you could do a picture from the back of your head or a top view? Nobody ever does those kind of before and afters and im curious. Cause if somone were to look at my from a top angle my head slants and is so uneven and i wanna know if bone cement helps a good amount with that


----------



## mlydzz

Chris61999 said:


> Yes my head hurts a tiny bit nothing i cant handle, its very tolerable with the painkillers i was prescribed, and yes you can lay down after surgery as the BC hardens within a min or 2, i sat straight up thought cause i was paranoid about messing it up lol but as soon as your finished with the operation you will be taken to rest in patient room before leaving


Thats amazing im so glad it turned out good for you i really wish i could do it soon ): your results look great and thank you for answering and updating!


----------



## mlydzz

Examanized said:


> Your results looks great! This is exactly what i need. And any chance you could do a picture from the back of your head or a top view? Nobody ever does those kind of before and afters and im curious. Cause if somone were to look at my from a top angle my head slants and is so uneven and i wanna know if bone cement helps a good amount with that


Not a lot of people do it because who actually pays attention to what your head looks like from above, its mostly from the side and from the back. The back of my head looks flat in all angles though lol


----------



## Chris61999

Examanized said:


> Your results looks great! This is exactly what i need. And any chance you could do a picture from the back of your head or a top view? Nobody ever does those kind of before and afters and im curious. Cause if somone were to look at my from a top angle my head slants and is so uneven and i wanna know if bone cement helps a good amount with that





Examanized said:


> Your results looks great! This is exactly what i need. And any chance you could do a picture from the back of your head or a top view? Nobody ever does those kind of before and afters and im curious. Cause if somone were to look at my from a top angle my head slants and is so uneven and i wanna know if bone cement helps a good amount with that


Hopefully this helps, i cant take a good picture from the back i will wait until i see jogak when he takes pictures and then ill send better ones, and if your heads flat from the top bone cement will help its the areas below the ear that have limitations which is what im paranoid about but i think i look just fine, way better then before anyway as u can see^^


----------



## Chris61999

mlydzz said:


> Thats amazing im so glad it turned out good for you i really wish i could do it soon ): your results look great and thank you for answering and updating!


Thank you for the kind words i hope my head will be seen as normal as thats all i want, just to blend in, and dont even worry about it! You have all the time in the world to save up and get it whenever you want, i got a cheap standby ticket first class for 500$ and i budgeted in korea everyday i so far have only spent 200$ on food, taxi, subway, drinks, and i been here for 5 days, my airbnb was 150$ a very nice room decent size bed, if anyone has any questions please ask id love to help


----------



## Chris61999

Heres a better quality picture, overall it looks pretty good id say, cant wait until i get a haircut since he shaved part of my head lol


----------



## Eflat

Chris61999 said:


> Heres a better quality picture, overall it looks pretty good id say, cant wait until i get a haircut since he shaved part of my head lol


Hi Chris, It looks perfect to me. Could you post some more  before pictures so we can see the difference ? Did you have to shave part of your hair ?


----------



## Prajith

Chris61999 said:


> Thank you for the kind words i hope my head will be seen as normal as thats all i want, just to blend in, and dont even worry about it! You have all the time in the world to save up and get it whenever you want, i got a cheap standby ticket first class for 500$ and i budgeted in korea everyday i so far have only spent 200$ on food, taxi, subway, drinks, and i been here for 5 days, my airbnb was 150$ a very nice room decent size bed, if anyone has any questions please ask id love to help





Chris61999 said:


> Heres a better quality picture, overall it looks pretty good id say, cant wait until i get a haircut since he shaved part of my head lol


Hi chriss,
Do u feel like your head was big when it was flat, and after u get surgery it becomes normal or perfect small in shape.? 
My skull shape is flat on both sides of head and when I grow more hair to hide its flatness, my head appears bigger size. So I planned to save enough cost and damn sure to do head skull reshape surgery and overcome from my insecurities.. Really glad that u feel happy now. Could u Pls upload some more pictures that u taken before and after so that I can make clear myself whether it's possible for my head to make symmetry.


----------



## ToxicAvenger

I finally made my appointment in December!! I wanna thank Ash for starting this thread and everyone that is involved in this Odd journey life gave us.


----------



## Examanized

mlydzz said:


> Not a lot of people do it because who actually pays attention to what your head looks like from above, its mostly from the side and from the back. The back of my head looks flat in all angles though lol


You are probably right. I just tend to worry about the worst. People say they cant notice my head shape and i look normal but when i look at the back of my head with a mirror you can easily tell the asymmetry. Hopefully one day i can get some nice results. I know they wont be perfect cause of bc but hopefully close


----------



## Chris61999

Eflat said:


> Hi Chris, It looks perfect to me. Could you post some more  before pictures so we can see the difference ? Did you have to shave part of your hair ?


Yes ill show before and after when the doctor takes the pictures this Wednesday and just on the incision sight not ur whole head i cut my hair short before surgery and he cut some extra hair to make room


----------



## Chris61999

Prajith said:


> Hi chriss,
> Do u feel like your head was big when it was flat, and after u get surgery it becomes normal or perfect small in shape.?
> My skull shape is flat on both sides of head and when I grow more hair to hide its flatness, my head appears bigger size. So I planned to save enough cost and damn sure to do head skull reshape surgery and overcome from my insecurities.. Really glad that u feel happy now. Could u Pls upload some more pictures that u taken before and after so that I can make clear myself whether it's possible for my head to make symmetry.


I completely understand what u mean, my nick name was cabeson when i was younger which means big head lol my head was huge since it appeared flat it looked like a complete square so yes my head was huge before surgery, after surgery it appeared normal and less “intimidating” more round and symmetrical, I will post before and after on Wednesday when i finish my last consultation with him


----------



## Chris61999

ToxicAvenger said:


> I finally made my appointment in December!! I wanna thank Ash for starting this thread and everyone that is involved in this Odd journey life gave us.


Congratulations! If you have any questions about korea please ask I experienced a lot and its very confusing i came here as a minor and alone so I definitely been thru an adventure lol


----------



## Eflat

Chris61999 said:


> Yes ill show before and after when the doctor takes the pictures this Wednesday and just on the incision sight not ur whole head i cut my hair short before surgery and he cut some extra hair to make room


Hi, where on the scalp did he make the incision ? Do you think it will be visible?. Does it still feel  sore and swollen ?


----------



## Prajith

Chris61999 said:


> I completely understand what u mean, my nick name was cabeson when i was younger which means big head lol my head was huge since it appeared flat it looked like a complete square so yes my head was huge before surgery, after surgery it appeared normal and less “intimidating” more round and symmetrical, I will post before and after on Wednesday when i finish my last consultation with him


How much did u spent for surgery and other accommodations. 
What's ur advice towards a newly travelling person to Korea.?
And finally how did u transact the sum of ur surgery fees like through their bank account. When u travelling to other country, u shouldn't take more money on cash ryt. Thn how did u spent. 
Sry for lot more questions in a single para.. Its more helful, if u give a lecture regarding your journey to Korea.


----------



## mlydzz

Chris61999 said:


> Thank you for the kind words i hope my head will be seen as normal as thats all i want, just to blend in, and dont even worry about it! You have all the time in the world to save up and get it whenever you want, i got a cheap standby ticket first class for 500$ and i budgeted in korea everyday i so far have only spent 200$ on food, taxi, subway, drinks, and i been here for 5 days, my airbnb was 150$ a very nice room decent size bed, if anyone has any questions please ask id love to help


Only 200 on foox taxi subway and drinks?! and 500 to korea?1 holy moly. my ticket to korea was 1,300 usd....... youre a smart one.  which airbnb did you book? when i was there i booked one for 20 a night.


----------



## mlydzz

Chris61999 said:


> I completely understand what u mean, my nick name was cabeson when i was younger which means big head lol my head was huge since it appeared flat it looked like a complete square so yes my head was huge before surgery, after surgery it appeared normal and less “intimidating” more round and symmetrical, I will post before and after on Wednesday when i finish my last consultation with him


You speak spanish? cuz i do and i feel so bad for laughing cuz it sounds funnier in spanish. i was made fun of for my head shape and didnt realize the severity of it until i got self aware in grade 4-5 which is actually sad lol


----------



## Chris61999

mlydzz said:


> You speak spanish? cuz i do and i feel so bad for laughing cuz it sounds funnier in spanish. i was made fun of for my head shape and didnt realize the severity of it until i got self aware in grade 4-5 which is actually sad lol


Yes i speak Spanish im mexican lol, and yeah i didn’t notice until end of 7th grade which blew me by surprise and ruined my education basically because i never wanted to be in school, not making excuses but im sure the outcome would of been different if i blended in


----------



## Chris61999

mlydzz said:


> Only 200 on foox taxi subway and drinks?! and 500 to korea?1 holy moly. my ticket to korea was 1,300 usd....... youre a smart one.  which airbnb did you book? when i was there i booked one for 20 a night.


I booked a private room near kkakisan station, it was like 150$ for 8 nights the place was very nice for the price and yes i had a friend who gets standby tickets all the time for cheap, it was a blessing to be honest really it was all my mom’s connections with out her idk where id be lol.


----------



## Chris61999

Eflat said:


> Hi, where on the scalp did he make the incision ? Do you think it will be visible?. Does it still feel  sore and swollen ?


On top of my head not in the middle like towards the back area where my head was flat and the first week when the staples are there yea but hair covers it up and after 4 days the swollen and soreness went down starting to feel normal again


----------



## Chris61999

Prajith said:


> How much did u spent for surgery and other accommodations.
> What's ur advice towards a newly travelling person to Korea.?
> And finally how did u transact the sum of ur surgery fees like through their bank account. When u travelling to other country, u shouldn't take more money on cash ryt. Thn how did u spent.
> Sry for lot more questions in a single para.. Its more helful, if u give a lecture regarding your journey to Korea.


Yeah no problem, i spent 6000 on surgery plus VAT of 8-10%, my advice is downloading the subway app and learning how to get use the subway towards gangnam and around that area, its fairly simple the app is called seoul, as for payment i used wire transfer and had family help with payment the refund is paid to you at the airport the doctor will explain, as for how much money id say expect to pay 20-55$ a day in korean it all depends on how you budget, i ate at fairly cheap places and used subway all the time dont take taxi from airport to seoul use the metro will save you like 35$ i only spent around 200$ for 8 days as I budgeted hard and half of that was on like transportation, my total cost id say was 7000-7200 minus the 8% fee


----------



## Prajith

Chris61999 said:


> Yeah no problem, i spent 6000 on surgery plus VAT of 8-10%, my advice is downloading the subway app and learning how to get use the subway towards gangnam and around that area, its fairly simple the app is called seoul, as for payment i used wire transfer and had family help with payment the refund is paid to you at the airport the doctor will explain, as for how much money id say expect to pay 20-55$ a day in korean it all depends on how you budget, i ate at fairly cheap places and used subway all the time dont take taxi from airport to seoul use the metro will save you like 35$ i only spent around 200$ for 8 days as I budgeted hard and half of that was on like transportation, my total cost id say was 7000-7200 minus the 8% fee


Haa thanks for those info's.. Waiting for ur further updates of removing the cast u wore and the complete results of ur photos after surgery. 
Still I was excite is that possible that our head turns into round shape with 100 percent perfect results using bc liquid. 
Anyhow I like to say, to form a group in WhatsApp or any kind of app for all those suffer with this plagiocephaly in need of skull contouring surgery.


----------



## Olliejay

Chris61999 said:


> Hello everyone im about to go to jogaks clinic tomorrow if anyone has any questions or anything please let me know, thanks for everyone who posted on here especially ashly


So how did it go ??


----------



## Olliejay

Prajith said:


> Hi, I'm from India. I'm here in philippines already. I feel insecure in shape of my flat head on both sides. I too decided to go on surgery for having normal head shape as like others. I like to meet u personally here in philippines that we shall gather some ideas to move on next step. U can also contact me on hangouts or my kik id: Prajith.


Not there yet . Will be in January


----------



## Olliejay

Chris61999 said:


> Yeah no problem, i spent 6000 on surgery plus VAT of 8-10%, my advice is downloading the subway app and learning how to get use the subway towards gangnam and around that area, its fairly simple the app is called seoul, as for payment i used wire transfer and had family help with payment the refund is paid to you at the airport the doctor will explain, as for how much money id say expect to pay 20-55$ a day in korean it all depends on how you budget, i ate at fairly cheap places and used subway all the time dont take taxi from airport to seoul use the metro will save you like 35$ i only spent around 200$ for 8 days as I budgeted hard and half of that was on like transportation, my total cost id say was 7000-7200 minus the 8% fee


How much did you take out at the airport for cash in hand when you got there? How did you pay for the metro? I'd the


Chris61999 said:


> What do u guys think?


Gorgeous !


----------



## Olliejay

Chris61999 said:


> Yes i speak Spanish im mexican lol, and yeah i didn’t notice until end of 7th grade which blew me by surprise and ruined my education basically because i never wanted to be in school, not making excuses but im sure the outcome would of been different if i blended in


That outlook resonates with me . Same way. Had I had a normal head it will have been different. More enjoyable


----------



## mlydzz

Chris61999 said:


> I booked a private room near kkakisan station, it was like 150$ for 8 nights the place was very nice for the price and yes i had a friend who gets standby tickets all the time for cheap, it was a blessing to be honest really it was all my mom’s connections with out her idk where id be lol.


thats so nice, im glad it was that way for you! and thank you for the information. 



Chris61999 said:


> Yes i speak Spanish im mexican lol, and yeah i didn’t notice until end of 7th grade which blew me by surprise and ruined my education basically because i never wanted to be in school, not making excuses but im sure the outcome would of been different if i blended in



I understand that 100% with the school issue and about the outcome... honestly so much time wouldve been saved if i didnt have this head issue (i backcomb my hair multiple times a day and since im asian it always gets undone bc my hair is too straight.) and other physical issues.


----------



## mlydzz

Olliejay said:


> How much did you take out at the airport for cash in hand when you got there? How did you pay for the metro? I'd the



You can buy a metro card in the airport and give them cash to charge to your card. In every subway station there are machines where you can charge your card too or buy another subway/metro card, they have english options.


----------



## Prajith

Olliejay said:


> Not there yet . Will be in January


Ohk.. Fine.


----------



## galilee

Chris61999 said:


> Yeah no problem, i spent 6000 on surgery plus VAT of 8-10%, my advice is downloading the subway app and learning how to get use the subway towards gangnam and around that area, its fairly simple the app is called seoul, as for payment i used wire transfer and had family help with payment the refund is paid to you at the airport the doctor will explain, as for how much money id say expect to pay 20-55$ a day in korean it all depends on how you budget, i ate at fairly cheap places and used subway all the time dont take taxi from airport to seoul use the metro will save you like 35$ i only spent around 200$ for 8 days as I budgeted hard and half of that was on like transportation, my total cost id say was 7000-7200 minus the 8% fee


Hi,
your result looks really amazing. Thank you very much for sharing your experience so far. I think that helps all of us. Would you share your before and after pictures taken by Dr. Song? Thank you again and I hope you will have a better quality of life from now on, as we all dream of.


----------



## Eflat

Chris61999 said:


> On top of my head not in the middle like towards the back area where my head was flat and the first week when the staples are there yea but hair covers it up and after 4 days the swollen and soreness went down starting to feel normal again



Hi Chris
Hope everything has went well after the surgery. How are you feeling now ? Can you feel the BC on your head ? or does it getting to feel normal ?
Hope you still are satisfied with the result.  Would really like to see some more before and after pictures.
Take care


----------



## galilee

Eflat said:


> Hi Chris
> Hope everything has went well after the surgery. How are you feeling now ? Can you feel the BC on your head ? or does it getting to feel normal ?
> Hope you still are satisfied with the result.  Would really like to see some more before and after pictures.
> Take care


I am kind of worried about him... I hope everything is good with him.


----------



## Olliejay

galilee said:


> I am kind of worried about him... I hope everything is good with him.


I'm sure he's fine


----------



## kflatx

hi, im so happy i found this. i am from the UK and have always felt so insecure about the back of my head, and i have constantly had to back comb my hair to go out and not have to worry about the shape of it. i have read the feed on this and actually so happy that this surgery exists. i would really like to go to this surgery but so nervous at the same time but think this will be a life changing surgery. in the uk there arent many clinics that offer this treatment, i have done a lot of research and not come across anything that i would be happy with , however learning about this clinic in korea has gave me hope. just need the confidence to go!


----------



## Olliejay

Im Going end of this month.


----------



## kflatx

Olliejay said:


> Im Going end of this month.


im so excited for you, where are you planning on staying and how much are the flights costing? how are you feeling overall? im looking to go in june next year but will see how things go


----------



## Olliejay

kflatx said:


> im so excited for you, where are you planning on staying and how much are the flights costing? how are you feeling overall? im looking to go in june next year but will see how things go





kflatx said:


> im so excited for you, where are you planning on staying and how much are the flights costing? how are you feeling overall? im looking to go in june next year but will see how things go




I messaged you


----------



## Adeji123

Olliejay said:


> I messaged you


Congrats Olliejay, I wish u all the best.
I’m also from the UK. Can you please inform me about all your costs and whether or not the costs can vary for the surgery. I’m also finding it difficult to get hold of the clinic so is there any other way. Thanks a bunch for the post tho, the whole feed is great hope


----------



## Olliejay

Adeji123 said:


> Congrats Olliejay, I wish u all the best.
> I’m also from the UK. Can you please inform me about all your costs and whether or not the costs can vary for the surgery. I’m also finding it difficult to get hold of the clinic so is there any other way. Thanks a bunch for the post tho, the whole feed is great hope


 You'd have to ask him for all the varying costs , I was quoted $6000 USD for back of head surgery . Won't be getting it done until the 27th of this month


----------



## Adeji123

Olliejay said:


> You'd have to ask him for all the varying costs , I was quoted $6000 USD for back of head surgery . Won't be getting it done until the 27th of this month


How did you get quoted? Did you send photos?


----------



## Olliejay

Nope- just told him what I wanted done


----------



## Examanized

Olliejay said:


> You'd have to ask him for all the varying costs , I was quoted $6000 USD for back of head surgery . Won't be getting it done until the 27th of this month


Lets us know how everything goes! Hopefully your results come out great. Im hoping i can do this and it will actually help in a few years when i can afford it. Also wish the other dude who just got it done would send the before and afters the dr took. He just disappeared


----------



## Olliejay

Thanks alot man. Yea it's weird...he just up and vanished


----------



## Examanized

He is probably out living life enjoying his new headshape and thanksgiving did also just happen so im sure hes been with family


----------



## Olliejay

Family- " What are you most thankful for?"

Him- "My new head "

Family  " "


----------



## mlydzz

Olliejay said:


> Family- " What are you most thankful for?"
> 
> Him- "My new head "
> 
> Family  " "


LMAO me when i get the surgery


----------



## Chris61999

Sorry for not updating in a while guys, this is the only before and after i have at the moment, all u guys need to know is my head was very flat before like very, and now well its like a million times better as u can tell, took a haircut for the first time and it looks amazing, super happy with the results


----------



## Examanized

Chris61999 said:


> Sorry for not updating in a while guys, this is the only before and after i have at the moment, all u guys need to know is my head was very flat before like very, and now well its like a million times better as u can tell, took a haircut for the first time and it looks amazing, super happy with the results


Incredible man! You have really really good results. Thats literally what im hoping i can have someday


----------



## Olliejay

Chris61999 said:


> Sorry for not updating in a while guys, this is the only before and after i have at the moment, all u guys need to know is my head was very flat before like very, and now well its like a million times better as u can tell, took a haircut for the first time and it looks amazing, super happy with the results



Look at that perfect dome .. Gettin' my surgery in 20 days . Can't wait


----------



## Eflat

Chris61999 said:


> Sorry for not updating in a while guys, this is the only before and after i have at the moment, all u guys need to know is my head was very flat before like very, and now well its like a million times better as u can tell, took a haircut for the first time and it looks amazing, super happy with the results


Looks perfect man, I am happy for you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dave44

Shoot that looks awesome. Your head looks so symmetrical and eye catching.. I need to get this done asap. My skull shape is pretty bad.  I have a worrier head shape, sloping brow, thick neck and flat back of skull


----------



## mlydzz

dave44 said:


> Shoot that looks awesome. Your head looks so symmetrical and eye catching.. I need to get this done asap. My skull shape is pretty bad.  I have a worrier head shape, sloping brow, thick neck and flat back of skull


Yours literally looks like mine lol when do you plan on getting it done?


----------



## dave44

mlydzz said:


> Yours literally looks like mine lol when do you plan on getting it done?


I haven't scheduled it yet. I got a quote of 6k, not including flight and hotel/air b&b. Im nervous to commit.


----------



## galilee

Chris61999 said:


> Sorry for not updating in a while guys, this is the only before and after i have at the moment, all u guys need to know is my head was very flat before like very, and now well its like a million times better as u can tell, took a haircut for the first time and it looks amazing, super happy with the results


It looks amazing!!! I am so happy for you! Can you please tell if you feel any weird? Did your hairline on your forehead streched back or do you feel any strechy feeling on your face or anywhere? Thanks a lot!


----------



## dave44

galilee said:


> It looks amazing!!! I am so happy for you! Can you please tell if you feel any weird? Did your hairline on your forehead streched back or do you feel any strechy feeling on your face or anywhere? Thanks a lot!


I was wondering this too, does your ears raise back any? Does your jawline appear more defined?


----------



## Examanized

dave44 said:


> Shoot that looks awesome. Your head looks so symmetrical and eye catching.. I need to get this done asap. My skull shape is pretty bad.  I have a worrier head shape, sloping brow, thick neck and flat back of skull


Mine is just like yours exept the left side of my skull is much larger and rounded than the right. My right side is like 4” from the from of my forehead to the back of my head on the right side. Does anyone know if the surgery helps with sleep. I have trouble sleeping sometime because of the lack of bone on my right side


----------



## Olliejay

Well, I made it here to Incheon Airport , about to head to Seoul once I'm done here in customs . I'm scheduled for my in person consultation with Dr. Song tomorrow early after noon. Will let you guys know how it went and will post before and after pics!


----------



## mlydzz

Olliejay said:


> Well, I made it here to Incheon Airport , about to head to Seoul once I'm done here in customs . I'm scheduled for my in person consultation with Dr. Song tomorrow early after noon. Will let you guys know how it went and will post before and after pics!


best of luck to u!!!!!!


----------



## Eflat

Good luck to you, really hope you will be satisfied with the result. 


Olliejay said:


> Well, I made it here to Incheon Airport , about to head to Seoul once I'm done here in customs . I'm scheduled for my in person consultation with Dr. Song tomorrow early after noon. Will let you guys know how it went and will post before and after pics!


----------



## Olliejay

mlydzz said:


> best of luck to u!!!!!!


Thanks bud. You're coming soon yea?


----------



## Olliejay

Eflat said:


> Good luck to you, really hope you will be satisfied with the result.



Thanks man. You're considering this soon as well?


----------



## Eflat

I hope going there very soon, very excited to hear from you after the surgery.


----------



## Olliejay

Welp, got it done today boys. In a few days when I get the wrap taken off I'll upload before and after pics! A mild headache is all I've got . Dr. Song is very professional and answers all questions.  Guy has a sense of humor so easy to talk to.


----------



## Eflat

Sounds great, looking forward to see your photos and great if you can tell more about the surgery.
Thanks


----------



## Examanized

Olliejay said:


> Welp, got it done today boys. In a few days when I get the wrap taken off I'll upload before and after pics! A mild headache is all I've got . Dr. Song is very professional and answers all questions.  Guy has a sense of humor so easy to talk to.


Man im happy for you. I cant wait to see the results


----------



## Olliejay

Eflat said:


> Sounds great, looking forward to see your photos and great if you can tell more about the surgery.
> Thanks


Sure


----------



## Olliejay

Hey all,
Surgery went well, he removed my head wrap today and said I was healing well from the surgery. The local area is stilk. Bit swollen from the surgery but and he advised me it can take 3-4 weeks tops depending on the person for the local swelling in the area to go down thus indicating your true head shape post operation. I can still see a change in my head though , my problem area was my right side as the left was fine but right was flat. He touched up my left side a little but mostly the right to make it as assymetrical to the left as possible. I'm the mean time gonna wait a few more days and get my staples removed but In the mean time I'm gonna relax and hang out with some friends. Pics are coming I just prefer to wait until the swelling goes down. At the end of day 1 had a small headache and it was uncomfortable sleeping on my head but day 2 on forward not really any pain to be honest. You guys be safe out there and enjoy your New Year wherever you are! Will report back in time


----------



## Eflat

Hope you are satified with the result so far. As I understand the limitation of this surgery is how stretchable the scalp is to get enough BC. Excited to see your pics. Take care and enjoy your new year celebration.


----------



## Olliejay

Eflat said:


> Hope you are satified with the result so far. As I understand the limitation of this surgery is how stretchable the scalp is to get enough BC. Excited to see your pics. Take care and enjoy your new year celebration.



Exactly.  He said I bad s very thick scalp and it took him an extra 10 min lo get than the normal 45 min estimated to be finished. My left side was of average curve however the right back side was flat. So far both sides look close to identical . But with the post surgery swelling still in play I won't know truly for 1 week minimum up to 4 possibly. Overall when I look down and you look at my head from top to bottom you can see a vast improvement at What would be the top of facing me looking down . More rounded versus the right side (my left) being a bit higher than the left (my right)


----------



## ayyoo

Chris61999 said:


> Sorry for not updating in a while guys, this is the only before and after i have at the moment, all u guys need to know is my head was very flat before like very, and now well its like a million times better as u can tell, took a haircut for the first time and it looks amazing, super happy with the results


Wow, that's a huge amount you were able to add. Is the scar visible? At least not from this angle. Which looks amazing.


----------



## ayyoo

I wonder if the amount of augmentation of the back of the head depends on how elastic the skin of the entire scalp is or whether it only depends on the elasticity of the skin of the back of the head. As I played around with my scalp, it seems that the skin on the top of the head and the skin on the back of the head are independent of each other.

That raises the question whether I could augment the back of my head and also a the top, using the same incision.
The top of my head would look something like this:


Spoiler











So the question is, if I fill up the notch in the middle of the top of the head a bit, does that decrease the volume I could apply to the back?


----------



## dave44

Olliejay said:


> Hey all,
> Surgery went well, he removed my head wrap today and said I was healing well from the surgery. The local area is stilk. Bit swollen from the surgery but and he advised me it can take 3-4 weeks tops depending on the person for the local swelling in the area to go down thus indicating your true head shape post operation. I can still see a change in my head though , my problem area was my right side as the left was fine but right was flat. He touched up my left side a little but mostly the right to make it as assymetrical to the left as possible. I'm the mean time gonna wait a few more days and get my staples removed but In the mean time I'm gonna relax and hang out with some friends. Pics are coming I just prefer to wait until the swelling goes down. At the end of day 1 had a small headache and it was uncomfortable sleeping on my head but day 2 on forward not really any pain to be honest. You guys be safe out there and enjoy your New Year wherever you are! Will report back in time


Can we see some pics now?


----------



## Eflat

Olliejay said:


> Exactly.  He said I bad s very thick scalp and it took him an extra 10 min lo get than the normal 45 min estimated to be finished. My left side was of average curve however the right back side was flat. So far both sides look close to identical . But with the post surgery swelling still in play I won't know truly for 1 week minimum up to 4 possibly. Overall when I look down and you look at my head from top to bottom you can see a vast improvement at What would be the top of facing me looking down . More rounded versus the right side (my left) being a bit higher than the left (my right)



Hi man, How are things going with you? Have you recovered well after the surgery ?
Are you satisfied with the result?


----------



## Mike80

Hello.  By chance I found your forum and it's been great reading all your info, feedback, and recommendations.  It's encouraging to know that there are others out there that feel the way I do.  I've always been self-conscious about the back of my head being so flat.  My friends and family just think I'm being silly for complaining about it.  They think I should be grateful for what I do have, and focus on that.  A few years ago when I looked into cosmetically changing the shape of my head, all I found were facilities that worked on head with severe abnormalities.  I felt ashamed for even considering it.  But in November of last year I started reading everything you all wrote and I was so encouraged by those of you who have done the procedure, I decided to go through with it. 

I contacted Dr. Song at JOGAK late in December.  I waited a few days and didn't hear back, so I emailed him again.  This time I made it clear that I intended to proceed with the surgery and that I needed confirmation from him in order to make arrangements (flight, hotel, days off, etc.).  He replied 2 days later.  I'm scheduled to meet him Jan 29, surgery Jan.30.  I'm flying back Feb 4 and I'll have the staples removed by a doctor here in the States.  I'm so excited!  It's almost too good to be true.  I keep thinking something is going to happen to keep me from going.  That part makes me anxious. 

If anyone who's traveled to Seoul has any advice for me.  I'll gladly take it.

By the way, I read ayyoo's question regarding vertex and occiput augmentation (top of head and back of head, respectively).  I asked Dr. Song about that.  The procedures cannot be done at the same time and they do not use the same incision.  They must be done a minimum of 3 months apart if you are doing both.  I considered both, but its expensive for me so I am doing the occiput augmentation. 

Thanks again for providing the information about the clinics and for giving me the courage to go through with this.  I'll post photos of me before and after the surgery.


----------



## Examanized

Mike80 said:


> Hello.  By chance I found your forum and it's been great reading all your info, feedback, and recommendations.  It's encouraging to know that there are others out there that feel the way I do.  I've always been self-conscious about the back of my head being so flat.  My friends and family just think I'm being silly for complaining about it.  They think I should be grateful for what I do have, and focus on that.  A few years ago when I looked into cosmetically changing the shape of my head, all I found were facilities that worked on head with severe abnormalities.  I felt ashamed for even considering it.  But in November of last year I started reading everything you all wrote and I was so encouraged by those of you who have done the procedure, I decided to go through with it.
> 
> I contacted Dr. Song at JOGAK late in December.  I waited a few days and didn't hear back, so I emailed him again.  This time I made it clear that I intended to proceed with the surgery and that I needed confirmation from him in order to make arrangements (flight, hotel, days off, etc.).  He replied 2 days later.  I'm scheduled to meet him Jan 29, surgery Jan.30.  I'm flying back Feb 4 and I'll have the staples removed by a doctor here in the States.  I'm so excited!  It's almost too good to be true.  I keep thinking something is going to happen to keep me from going.  That part makes me anxious.
> 
> If anyone who's traveled to Seoul has any advice for me.  I'll gladly take it.
> 
> By the way, I read ayyoo's question regarding vertex and occiput augmentation (top of head and back of head, respectively).  I asked Dr. Song about that.  The procedures cannot be done at the same time and they do not use the same incision.  They must be done a minimum of 3 months apart if you are doing both.  I considered both, but its expensive for me so I am doing the occiput augmentation.
> 
> Thanks again for providing the information about the clinics and for giving me the courage to go through with this.  I'll post photos of me before and after the surgery.


 Happy for you man! And i have the same issue with my friends and family. You tell then ur head is flat and is uneven and its just a laugh in the face sayin its not bad. Hopefully you get the results you seek


----------



## Chris61999

Hey guys heres an update, my head looks amazing, sorry for the lack of updates its been a process of getting used to my new head, u had no idea how much times I thought my head was still flat when its really not especially after ur hair grows ur not used to it haha, my head looks amazing though i had to cut it short just to show


----------



## Chris61999

Mike80 said:


> Hello.  By chance I found your forum and it's been great reading all your info, feedback, and recommendations.  It's encouraging to know that there are others out there that feel the way I do.  I've always been self-conscious about the back of my head being so flat.  My friends and family just think I'm being silly for complaining about it.  They think I should be grateful for what I do have, and focus on that.  A few years ago when I looked into cosmetically changing the shape of my head, all I found were facilities that worked on head with severe abnormalities.  I felt ashamed for even considering it.  But in November of last year I started reading everything you all wrote and I was so encouraged by those of you who have done the procedure, I decided to go through with it.
> 
> I contacted Dr. Song at JOGAK late in December.  I waited a few days and didn't hear back, so I emailed him again.  This time I made it clear that I intended to proceed with the surgery and that I needed confirmation from him in order to make arrangements (flight, hotel, days off, etc.).  He replied 2 days later.  I'm scheduled to meet him Jan 29, surgery Jan.30.  I'm flying back Feb 4 and I'll have the staples removed by a doctor here in the States.  I'm so excited!  It's almost too good to be true.  I keep thinking something is going to happen to keep me from going.  That part makes me anxious.
> 
> If anyone who's traveled to Seoul has any advice for me.  I'll gladly take it.
> 
> By the way, I read ayyoo's question regarding vertex and occiput augmentation (top of head and back of head, respectively).  I asked Dr. Song about that.  The procedures cannot be done at the same time and they do not use the same incision.  They must be done a minimum of 3 months apart if you are doing both.  I considered both, but its expensive for me so I am doing the occiput augmentation.
> 
> Thanks again for providing the information about the clinics and for giving me the courage to go through with this.  I'll post photos of me before and after the surgery.


Use the trolley and metro not taxis unless its a short drive, download transportation app called seoul it will help u navigate offline, use airbnb use a cheap one to save extra money, when u arrive at incheon dont make the same mistake i did and go straight to taxi take trolley to seoul trolley then use taxi to ur destination, learn basic korean hello thank you & never ever be afraid to ask for help or directions I remember 3 older ladies spoke not 1 word of english yet still helped me get inside my locked out airbnb and please please be patient with the outcome of surgery it will expand and even out the blood will feel really weird and annoying in ur head as well


----------



## Mike80

Thanks for the tips.  I downloaded a few apps already.  seoul looks like one i'll use a lot.  i'll use it to get from the airport.  you were able to get around without a problem?  i've never been to a country where i couldn't understand the letters.  do you remember how much you paid a taxi to get you from the airport?  you felt good enough to head out and explore the city after the surgery?


----------



## Mike80

and you head looks amazing!  so good.  i hope mine looks as good as yours when i'm done.


----------



## dave44

Chris61999 said:


> Hey guys heres an update, my head looks amazing, sorry for the lack of updates its been a process of getting used to my new head, u had no idea how much times I thought my head was still flat when its really not especially after ur hair grows ur not used to it haha, my head looks amazing though i had to cut it short just to show



Couple questions

1: if the procedure didn't produce the results you wanted could you go back and have more material added in the same location? 

2: is there any risk of the doctor not performing the procedure because projected results would be sub par? 

3 : Is there a scenario where the skin elasticity wasn't optimal so a "ballon" would need inserted
to create more room for the bonding filament? 

I'm just nervous that the cost of flying to Korea would be wasted since there is no way for the doctor to see me face to face prior to the procedure.


----------



## mlydzz

Examanized said:


> Happy for you man! And i have the same issue with my friends and family. You tell then ur head is flat and is uneven and its just a laugh in the face sayin its not bad. Hopefully you get the results you seek


Exactly what I'm going through they think I'm being ridiculous lol.......if only it happened to them instead of me.


----------



## Examanized

Chris61999 said:


> Hey guys heres an update, my head looks amazing, sorry for the lack of updates its been a process of getting used to my new head, u had no idea how much times I thought my head was still flat when its really not especially after ur hair grows ur not used to it haha, my head looks amazing though i had to cut it short just to show


 how do you feel about how it looks in the mirror not from the top looking at it but also side views any difference? Does it feel more comfortable cause ik me i have neck issues because my left side is so much heavier. But it looks perfect to me man honestly you have nothing to worry about now!


----------



## Examanized

mlydzz said:


> Exactly what I'm going through they think I'm being ridiculous lol.......if only it happened to them instead of me.





mlydzz said:


> Exactly what I'm going through they think I'm being ridiculous lol.......if only it happened to them instead of me.





mlydzz said:


> Exactly what I'm going through they think I'm being ridiculous lol.......if only it happened to them instead of me.


Ive just learned to take peoples word. My right side is noticeably flat to me and everyone says im silly and i got a fine head shape. So i have kinda learned to just be happy lately and not care too much about it. Hats do help if you aren’t comfortable with your headshape until you can do something. Thats been my go to


----------



## Chris61999

Mike80 said:


> Thanks for the tips.  I downloaded a few apps already.  seoul looks like one i'll use a lot.  i'll use it to get from the airport.  you were able to get around without a problem?  i've never been to a country where i couldn't understand the letters.  do you remember how much you paid a taxi to get you from the airport?  you felt good enough to head out and explore the city after the surgery?





Examanized said:


> Ive just learned to take peoples word. My right side is noticeably flat to me and everyone says im silly and i got a fine head shape. So i have kinda learned to just be happy lately and not care too much about it. Hats do help if you aren’t comfortable with your headshape until you can do something. Thats been my go to


Hope you dont mind me asking but how did it affect your love life and romance? Did they accept you even if your head was abnormal? I ask cus even though my head is symmetrical now its still not 100% perfect and im fine with that but i feel like it will be a longer process getting used to it around people as well the as the hair loss on the scar which will go away in 12 months but still bothers me lol


----------



## Chris61999

Examanized said:


> how do you feel about how it looks in the mirror not from the top looking at it but also side views any difference? Does it feel more comfortable cause ik me i have neck issues because my left side is so much heavier. But it looks perfect to me man honestly you have nothing to worry about now!


Well when i look in the mirror i can tell its not flat and it’s symmetrical, i kinda feel like my left side is more symmetrical hopefully it evens out within 12 months i think its just my hair loss thats masking the shape not sure and my head was completely flat so I was never uncomfortable but yes i do feel comfortable overall


----------



## Prajith

Chris61999 said:


> Well when i look in the mirror i can tell its not flat and it’s symmetrical, i kinda feel like my left side is more symmetrical hopefully it evens out within 12 months i think its just my hair loss thats masking the shape not sure and my head was completely flat so I was never uncomfortable but yes i do feel comfortable overall


Hi bruh, 
So do u mean u still feel slight asymmetry.. I personally believed still this procedure will make our flat, misshapen head may turns into round fixed shape like others who're normal.


----------



## Examanized

Chris61999 said:


> Hope you dont mind me asking but how did it affect your love life and romance? Did they accept you even if your head was abnormal? I ask cus even though my head is symmetrical now its still not 100% perfect and im fine with that but i feel like it will be a longer process getting used to it around people as well the as the hair loss on the scar which will go away in 12 months but still bothers me lol


If you are asking me i really havent tried to get into a relationship recently as i just feel its a waste of time. But my ex always said i looked fine and my head shape wasnt bad even tho i know when you look at me the left side is fine and my right is flat as hell. i have just learned to deal with it the best i can atm until hopefully one day i can get it treated. Sleeping is always uncomfortable as well with the lack if bone on my right side does it feel better for you sleep wise?


----------



## Mike80

i don't mean to take the conversation in a different direction, but I'd appreciate the advice of anyone who had surgery in Korea.  Do they require a current health report, bloodwork? 
I confirmed an appointment date and time with Dr. Song, but then he sprung all these questions on me.  I won't have time to do new bloodwork before i go.  Did you all bring all of that with you and show it to the doctors you interviewed for your surgery?  His last email said "we will confirm your surgery," and before that he wrote "your surgery date is confirmed."  I emailed Thursday morning (Korea time) asking him to clarify.  He hasn't responded in 3 workdays.  Should i be worried?


----------



## Mike80

They definitely do discriminate who they'll treat in S. Korea.  I already knew they were racist.  But I was hoping to go and come back in a week.  I'm truly glad for those of you with success stories and I'm still grateful for those of you who've shared your experiences.  But my experience trying to have surgery in S. Korea was very different.  

Again, thank you to Ashly117 for starting this thread.  You rock.  

Some background on me:  I'm a latino male living in the United States, early 30s, pretty fit my most standards i think, and I'm HIV+.  I've been undetectable since 4 months after I found out.  That's over 10 years now.  For those that don't know what undetectable means, its means that when they do a blood analysis the amount of virus in your blood is so low that they couldn't count any.  The virus wasn't detected.  You're still positive because you carry the anti-bodies for HIV (this is what they test for in HIV tests, not your viral load).  All the studies show that when you are undetectable for more than 6 months you cannot infect someone with HIV.  I know this is hard for most of us to understand.  But to a doctor, who studies medicine?  Their lives are about science and fact. 

JOGAK: After Dr. Song confirmed the date and time of the consult and surgery I bought my airline ticket and booked my hotel.  I took 8 days off work.  I changed my surgery date for rhinoplasty here in the US by a few weeks and lost my deposit of $1000 for changing it.  I knew head surgery must be first because the recovery was fast, this time of years tickets are cheaper than in March or April.  I explained all that I had to do before we confirmed so nothing was going to change.  

I sent him some basic medical history.  Then his whole tone changed.  I emailed him again to be sure.  But he just kept being vague.  Until last night...his email  
_In Korea, different from the US, surgeons who work in private clinics like me cannot use operation rooms and facilities in the general hospitals. If I worked in the general hospitals, I could do the surgery with full equipped facilities. But I am afraid that my clinic is not suitable for this kind of surgery.  I am very sorry to say that we need to cancel your surgery appointment. _
So to do the same surgery he did on others, that doesn't require general anesthesia, he needs special equipment and a special facility?  WTF?
He also mentioned that he contacted the Korean Center for Disease Control.  

This was so weird to me I started doing more research.  In S.Korea they supposedly have the same laws as western countries about privacy and equality and your right to medical treatment.  But there are many reports of people not getting even basic medical care, stuff that would save their life if they find out they are HIV+.  There are no laws against this.  Until 2010 foreigners were forced to take HIV test to enter S. Korea.

And even though it's against the law in S. Korea, doctors will take your blood and run an HIV test even if you say you don't want it.  Then, your information is sent to Korea's CDC.  If they find out you are HIV+ you can still be deported.  If this happens you are forever put on a list that you are a threat.  

ITEM: After Dr. Song said he was canceling my surgery, I went to ITEM.  They are bigger and are better known.  At first all was good.  I thought, ok this is going to work for me.  To hold my surgery day they made me pay deposit of $250 US dollars.  I did it.  I wanted so much to have this surgery.  At least they weren't telling me that they needed special equipment to do surgery on me.  
After I sent the money through my bank, they wrote me they won't do the surgery because _all kinds of the medical history or allergies or any other disease in the past_.  HUH? 
I did not even given them any information about me except my name, date of birth, and what country I am from.  Then I asked about my deposit.  They said it was nonrefundable...

So in case you're wondering why ITEM wants your passport before you even see them, they can look you up through Korean CDC.  And then if they test you and you have any type of disease, all of your medical history is sent and recorded in the Korean Center for Disease Control.  This is done to all foreigners who get surgery in Korea.  

I hope none of you go through this.


----------



## ayyoo

Chris61999 said:


> Hey guys heres an update, my head looks amazing, sorry for the lack of updates its been a process of getting used to my new head, u had no idea how much times I thought my head was still flat when its really not especially after ur hair grows ur not used to it haha, my head looks amazing though i had to cut it short just to show


Where was the incision made? Is it noticeable? At least from your pic, nothing can be seen.


----------



## dave44

Olliejay said:


> Exactly.  He said I bad s very thick scalp and it took him an extra 10 min lo get than the normal 45 min estimated to be finished. My left side was of average curve however the right back side was flat. So far both sides look close to identical . But with the post surgery swelling still in play I won't know truly for 1 week minimum up to 4 possibly. Overall when I look down and you look at my head from top to bottom you can see a vast improvement at What would be the top of facing me looking down . More rounded versus the right side (my left) being a bit higher than the left (my right)


This dude fell off. Must not have went well.


----------



## Examanized

dave44 said:


> This dude fell off. Must not have went well.


Thinkin the same thing. He must really be waiting for that swelling to go down


----------



## Flatheadow

I have extreme flatness do you Think they could help me? I am planning soon to do surgery...


----------



## Flatheadow

I have extreme flatness do you Think they could help me? I am planning soon to do surgery... my case is the worst i think....


----------



## dave44

Flatheadow said:


> View attachment 4652708
> View attachment 4652709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have extreme flatness do you Think they could help me? I am planning soon to do surgery... my case is the worst i think....


That looks like an easy fix. Ive seen pics of people with similar shapes.. I think you would be a good candidate.


----------



## Congenital_Plagio

Hello everyone,

I’m new here and have a few questions.

Does anyone else with Plagiocephaly have facial asymmetry as well? My eye sockets, cheek bones and jawline are all misaligned. One side of my face/head is smaller than the other and my head is shaped like a parallelogram  

usually facial asymmetry is subtle and hard to notice, however mine is easy to spot and makes my whole head look wonky!!

I guess my question is, will the surgeries detailed in this thread also help facial asymmetry? Or are there separate procedures out there for them?


----------



## mlydzz

Congenital_Plagio said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I’m new here and have a few questions.
> 
> Does anyone else with Plagiocephaly have facial asymmetry as well? My eye sockets, cheek bones and jawline are all misaligned. One side of my face/head is smaller than the other and my head is shaped like a parallelogram
> 
> usually facial asymmetry is subtle and hard to notice, however mine is easy to spot and makes my whole head look wonky!!
> 
> I guess my question is, will the surgeries detailed in this thread also help facial asymmetry? Or are there separate procedures out there for them?


This procedure for the back of the head only fixes the flatness and asymmetry. It does not help with your facial asymmetry. I also have asymmetry on my face which was very noticeable. I got jaw and chin surgery for them. However, my cheek still looks bigger than the other one and struggling to find something to fix it.


----------



## fixmeplease

Hello,

I'm thinking about back of head surgery in Korea too, do you think I look like a good candidate? Has anyone heard of JOGAK? I can't find too much information but they seem to be good...

I know it won't fix the front. but can anything be done about my horrible face shape?


----------



## mlydzz

fixmeplease said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm thinking about back of head surgery in Korea too, do you think I look like a good candidate? Has anyone heard of JOGAK? I can't find too much information but they seem to be good...
> 
> I know it won't fix the front. but can anything be done about my horrible face shape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656510
> View attachment 4656511
> View attachment 4656512
> View attachment 4656513
> View attachment 4656514


We are all literally talking about jogak here so yes. And you can definitely get it done


----------



## Congenital_Plagio

mlydzz said:


> This procedure for the back of the head only fixes the flatness and asymmetry. It does not help with your facial asymmetry. I also have asymmetry on my face which was very noticeable. I got jaw and chin surgery for them. However, my cheek still looks bigger than the other one and struggling to find something to fix it.



did the jaw surgery help with the asymmetry and size difference  between the 2 sides of your jaw?

Id love to see before and after pics if you don’t mind as I’m considering the same surgery. 

did you go to Korea for it?


----------



## Olliejay

dave44 said:


> This dude fell off. Must not have went well.


Hi, sorry for the late reply. After Korea I went to Taiwan and the Phillipines for a small vacation before returning back to the US (end of Jan) and it's been very busy as I've been gone 11 half months with my career; I've been playing catch up! The surgery went well, in fact I achieved near perfect symmetry to the left back side of my head which was normal in curve . He basically mirrored the right to the left. He did have to shave a spot along the upper area of the back of my head to make his incision as my hair is not straight ( able to lift up or part ) it's coarse . Since then it's grown in and is a little shorter than the surrounding hair however I'll be getting a haircut soon to even it all out. No issues , sickness, severe swelling or uncomfortable resting or standing pain. I'll be deploying back out soon and have been busy is all guys- be well


----------



## Olliejay

fixmeplease said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm thinking about back of head surgery in Korea too, do you think I look like a good candidate? Has anyone heard of JOGAK? I can't find too much information but they seem to be good...
> 
> I know it won't fix the front. but can anything be done about my horrible face shape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656510
> View attachment 4656511
> View attachment 4656512
> View attachment 4656513
> View attachment 4656514


Yea, I believe Dr.Jogak can fix it.


----------



## dave44

fixmeplease said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm thinking about back of head surgery in Korea too, do you think I look like a good candidate? Has anyone heard of JOGAK? I can't find too much information but they seem to be good...
> 
> I know it won't fix the front. but can anything be done about my horrible face shape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656510
> View attachment 4656511
> View attachment 4656512
> View attachment 4656513
> View attachment 4656514


From what I've seen, it looks like you would be a good candidate. A lot of the pictures are tough to decipher, since a lot of them are girls with a bunch of hair. A but your skull shape looks pretty straightforward, like mine.


----------



## dave44

Olliejay said:


> Hi, sorry for the late reply. After Korea I went to Taiwan and the Phillipines for a small vacation before returning back to the US (end of Jan) and it's been very busy as I've been gone 11 half months with my career; I've been playing catch up! The surgery went well, in fact I achieved near perfect symmetry to the left back side of my head which was normal in curve . He basically mirrored the right to the left. He did have to shave a spot along the upper area of the back of my head to make his incision as my hair is not straight ( able to lift up or part ) it's coarse . Since then it's grown in and is a little shorter than the surrounding hair however I'll be getting a haircut soon to even it all out. No issues , sickness, severe swelling or uncomfortable resting or standing pain. I'll be deploying back out soon and have been busy is all guys- be well


It looks good. How much material was he able to apply to your skull? It doesn't look as dramatic as the other guys (Chris) as far as depth goes. Was there any issues with stretching your skin?


----------



## dave44

Chris61999 said:


> Hey guys heres an update, my head looks amazing, sorry for the lack of updates its been a process of getting used to my new head, u had no idea how much times I thought my head was still flat when its really not especially after ur hair grows ur not used to it haha, my head looks amazing though i had to cut it short just to show


Chris, do you have any more before photos? The depth of your skull is dramatic compared to other photos I've seen. Almost like your skull wasn't really that bad to begin with. Let me know thanks


----------



## mlydzz

Congenital_Plagio said:


> did the jaw surgery help with the asymmetry and size difference  between the 2 sides of your jaw?
> 
> Id love to see before and after pics if you don’t mind as I’m considering the same surgery.
> 
> did you go to Korea for it?


Yes i went to korea for it. My before and after is at the end if you scroll down

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...n-under-eye-filler-at-garosu-ps.971342/page-2

Jaw surgery helped a LOT i actually look younger than before. But also i still have an asymmetry that depresses me (my cheeks), still searching for something that could help. Also i got a double chin from the surgery because it removes part of your bone hence why that happens. This side effect happens to a lot more people than you would think,but others are lucky  if nothing happens to them


----------



## Chris61999

dave44 said:


> Chris, do you have any more before photos? The depth of your skull is dramatic compared to other photos I've seen. Almost like your skull wasn't really that bad to begin with. Let me know thanks


Look on older pages i posted some before pics but my hair was long, the reason mine looks “dramatic” is because it varies to how flexible ur scalp or something is, my scalp was extremely thin and he was able to squeeze like 54 mm of bone cement 1 mm off the maximum he was able to put, and my head was just flat nothing else most people have plagio or abnormal heads mine was kinda abnormal but more just flat so it was a easy fix i think


----------



## Chris61999

Heres an update guys, i think the incision sight is completely unnoticeable by now and its going good, no head is perfect guys just cause it appears nice and round doesn’t mean its 100% perfect, itll take time to be happy as well u wont become automatically healed mentally of course, its a process


----------



## Chris61999

And sorry for ollie who i didnt reply to who messaged me directly, i didnt even know u could get direct messages but from the look of it it went good so im happy for u man


----------



## BlkWater

Chris61999 said:


> Congratulations! If you have any questions about korea please ask I experienced a lot and its very confusing i came here as a minor and alone so I definitely been thru an adventure lol


Hi Chris,

Thanks for posting here about your experience! I'm wondering if you hired a translator to translate for you or do you find there to be no problem communicating with Dr. Song?


----------



## dave44

After a lot of research decided that 50 mL of bone cement will not be sufficient for the look I'm going to achieve. Even though eppley is more expensive his customized inserts might be a better option for me. There are limitations to Bone cement in it can only be applied one time in the same spot. I fear I'll never resolve this issue with my skull SMH.


----------



## crystaltrina2019

dave44 said:


> After a lot of research decided that 50 mL of bone cement will not be sufficient for the look I'm going to achieve. Even though eppley is more expensive his customized inserts might be a better option for me. There are limitations to Bone cement in it can only be applied one time in the same spot. I fear I'll never resolve this issue with my skull SMH.



Based on your headshape, I do think Dr Song can make your head look more rounded than flat, but i guess it depends on how rounded you want it to be.


----------



## Devontillard

Sup, Just found out about this forum after a year of researching Plagiocephaly and surgery options. There’s hardly any information about plagio online, especially with cases that go untreated and lead into adulthood like me. I’m 20 btw, male.                                                  This deformity has affected me so much. Not only is my head flat on one side, my face is incredibly, horrifically asymmetrical. Apparently no one in my family nor group of friends can notice it tho, so I guess that’s good. However, my self esteem has taken a toll because of plagio. I can’t get haircuts the way I want. I can’t get a fresh fade all the way around my head, otherwise the flatness and unevenness will be exposed at a 3/4 angle. The good side of my head has a nice fade, whereas the subhuman side has hair in order to create the illusion of three dimensionality.                          My good side is so freaking handsome that I hate looking at it because it reminds me of how I COULD look. On my bad side my ear is bigger, lips are less full, eye is higher and slightly bigger, hairline is farther back, and even my freaking teeth are duller smh like can a guy catch a break...                                                              I’m fixing my teeth soon, and I’m getting dermal fillers on my bad side because, I forgot to mention, my nasal fold wrinkle is vastly more prominent of course smh... Those fixes will help tremendously, and afterwards I plan to get my head done at Jogak. Seems to be the only reliable and reputable place out there right now. Fine with me! To anyone whose had the surgery: How does it feel touching the back of you head now? Personally, I can’t wait until the day that I can’t run my hand across a nice round, even skull.                                                 Sorry for the long post but I just had to get this off my chest. (Edited for typos)


----------



## mlydzz

Devontillard said:


> Sup, Just found out about this forum after a year of researching Plagiocephaly and surgery options. There’s hardly any information about plagio online, especially with cases that go untreated and lead into adulthood like me. I’m 20 btw, male.                                                  This deformity has affected me so much. Not only is my head flat on one side, my face is incredibly, horrifically asymmetrical. Apparently no one in my family nor group of friends can notice it tho, so I guess that’s good. However, my self esteem has taken a toll because of plagio. I can’t get haircuts the way I want. I can’t get a fresh fade all the way around my head, otherwise the flatness and unevenness will be exposed at a 3/4 angle. The good side of my head has a nice fade, whereas the subhuman side has hair in order to create the illusion of three dimensionality.                          My good side is so freaking handsome that I hate looking at it because it reminds me of how I COULD look. On my bad side my ear is bigger, lips are less full, eye is higher and slightly bigger, hairline is farther back, and even my freaking teeth are duller smh like can a guy catch a break...                                                              I’m fixing my teeth soon, and I’m getting dermal fillers on my bad side because, I forgot to mention, my nasal fold wrinkle is vastly more prominent of course smh... Those fixes will help tremendously, and afterwards I plan to get my head done at Jogak. Seems to be the only reliable and reputable place out there right now. Fine with me! To anyone whose had the surgery: How does it feel touching the back of you head now? Personally, I can’t wait until the day that I can’t run my hand across a nice round, even skull.                                                 Sorry for the long post but I just had to get this off my chest. (Edited for typos)


If you read all the replies some of the people who got the surgery said it feels just like a normal head should feel


----------



## mlydzz

dave44 said:


> After a lot of research decided that 50 mL of bone cement will not be sufficient for the look I'm going to achieve. Even though eppley is more expensive his customized inserts might be a better option for me. There are limitations to Bone cement in it can only be applied one time in the same spot. I fear I'll never resolve this issue with my skull SMH.


From what ive read, Dr eppley has produced a lot of botched results and has had many lawsuits filed against him lol


----------



## no.24601

hello i am 21 years old from Thailand does anyone have any good result? i have very flat head like almost 90 degree do this surgery effective?


----------



## no.24601

My head shape is the worst please let me know is it feasible to improve my head shape?Thank in advance.


----------



## Devontillard

no.24601 said:


> My head shape is the worst please let me know is it feasible to improve my head shape?Thank in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679553
> View attachment 4679554


Jesus Christ.... I’m sure it can be fixed but it won’t be super duper round like how your hair looks. Or maybe it will idk


----------



## mlydzz

no.24601 said:


> does anyone have any good result?


yes. read the whole thread


----------



## no.24601

I have my 2 sisters they have normal head shape i think the result of having flat head is because my parent left me lying in the back of my head for too long.


----------



## no.24601

I have been searching for this type of surgery for quite sometime i only found one clinic in my country but they use silicone implant and attach it with screw the result is really good but the staff mention that the implant  still have chance to dislocate .However I do not really care about perfect round head shape do you think bone cement is good alternative?How mach injection they can add?


----------



## mlydzz

no.24601 said:


> I have my 2 sisters they have normal head shape i think the result of having flat head is because my parent left me lying in the back of my head for too long.


that is true, as far as i know no one is born with a flat head already. when you're a baby your skull is still shaping as it grows so when you got a flat head as an adult it's because you were left laying on one side most of the time... i have witnessed this with my cousin when he was a baby and i told my aunt about it hence why he has a normal round head now.


----------



## Devontillard

Question, to any of those who had the surgery done, has it affected your hairline? Or anything else on your face? Since skin is being pulled back I imagine that the hairline gets pulled back a little and maybe even some wrinkles go away since the skin is tighter lol. Is this true to some extent? If you haven't had the surgery feel free to chime in still.


----------



## ACT007

Devontillard said:


> Question, to any of those who had the surgery done, has it affected your hairline? Or anything else on your face? Since skin is being pulled back I imagine that the hairline gets pulled back a little and maybe even some wrinkles go away since the skin is tighter lol. Is this true to some extent? If you haven't had the surgery feel free to chime in still.



Hello all,
>> I just created my profile in here, however, I've been reading this blog for quite a while and I've found as the most useful accurate and the results speak by themselves...
>> In my case, I too just had an operation with Dr Yong Tai SONG  ( here's the English link to his website: http://eng.headsculptor.co.kr/  ).
!!!!!!!!!!! Guys.... I COULD NOT BE HAPPIER !!!!!! I'm thrilled as not many times in life has happened to feel this way...
>> I think I'm the very right person to respond to Devontillard's questions, and perhaps to many of you participating or just reading this blog.
I've had the MOST AMAZING EXPERIENCE OF MY LIFE !!!
Mind-blowing while taking my hat off to the amazing Dr Yong Tai SONG ... apart from the fact he's an amazing person, he's, in fact, an eminence in the field not only as a surgeon but quite a few other medical avenues (this I've discovered alone doing my due diligence when it's been proved all that. This Dr is also the innovator of such latest surgical head sculpting procedure, with enormous experience and studies performed by him ... you can check him out as well while all he has listed on his website is totally real (but in his modesty he has not listed all he's done and all his amazing achievements, but only a shortcut of it all... his PhD in Medicine and a lot more cannot be taken lightly or for granted.... particularly nowadays, many other Drs are pretending to be able to do all that for the money but only 2-3 in the world are truly able to deliver it all, and with my hand on my heart guaranteed this amazing Dr Yong Tai SONG is a lot more capable to deliver the highest quality while totally safe, according to each of the need, personalising it on the need.... guys I'm still so happy with the perfect result of my Forehead Augmentation which took place on 24th Feb 2020, only 11 days ago .
>> I'm Australian from Sydney, a professional person, therefore for those thinking to just undergo such surgery and still not sure with what Doctor, or having doubts due to such procedures are not currently as usual as the Rhinoplasties or other such more common procedures are... I'm happy to provide in this chat my newly acquired spare mobile number (for privacy reasons, of course), encouraging those with doubts to just message me as I'm more than happy to share my extraordinary unique life-changing experience and let everyone know where the quality/safety/professionalism is for getting the confidence that they'd be on the best possible hands and not just browsing by luck among too many average Drs (or many times even less than average) found out there and too willing to risk your body, resulting in botched procedures due to their non-existent skills, therefore, of course, incapable to any good results (or even satisfactory).


----------



## ACT007

ACT007 said:


> Hello all,
> >> I just created my profile in here, however, I've been reading this blog for quite a while and I've found as the most useful accurate and the results speak by themselves...
> >> In my case, I too just had an operation with Dr Yong Tai SONG  ( here's the English link to his website: http://eng.headsculptor.co.kr/  ).
> !!!!!!!!!!! Guys.... I COULD NOT BE HAPPIER !!!!!! I'm thrilled as not many times in life has happened to feel this way...
> >> I think I'm the very right person to respond to Devontillard's questions, and perhaps to many of you participating or just reading this blog.
> I've had the MOST AMAZING EXPERIENCE OF MY LIFE !!!
> Mind-blowing while taking my hat off to the amazing Dr Yong Tai SONG ... apart from the fact he's an amazing person, he's, in fact, an eminence in the field not only as a surgeon but quite a few other medical avenues (this I've discovered alone doing my due diligence when it's been proved all that. This Dr is also the innovator of such latest surgical head sculpting procedure, with enormous experience and studies performed by him ... you can check him out as well while all he has listed on his website is totally real (but in his modesty he has not listed all he's done and all his amazing achievements, but only a shortcut of it all... his PhD in Medicine and a lot more cannot be taken lightly or for granted.... particularly nowadays, many other Drs are pretending to be able to do all that for the money but only 2-3 in the world are truly able to deliver it all, and with my hand on my heart guaranteed this amazing Dr Yong Tai SONG is a lot more capable to deliver the highest quality while totally safe, according to each of the need, personalising it on the need.... guys I'm still so happy with the perfect result of my Forehead Augmentation which took place on 24th Feb 2020, only 11 days ago .
> >> I'm Australian from Sydney, a professional person, therefore for those thinking to just undergo such surgery and still not sure with what Doctor, or having doubts due to such procedures are not currently as usual as the Rhinoplasties or other such more common procedures are... I'm happy to provide in this chat my newly acquired spare mobile number (for privacy reasons, of course), encouraging those with doubts to just message me as I'm more than happy to share my extraordinary unique life-changing experience and let everyone know where the quality/safety/professionalism is for getting the confidence that they'd be on the best possible hands and not just browsing by luck among too many average Drs (or many times even less than average) found out there and too willing to risk your body, resulting in botched procedures due to their non-existent skills, therefore, of course, incapable to any good results (or even satisfactory).


----------



## ACT007

>>> My Australian number is +61 450 494479 . I’m a normal friendly person, and I promise to respond to all the nice/decent messages, and as quickly as my work permits (and if any inappropriate/fake messages, of course, they’d be blocked by default… hope not to be the case though considering my genuine reason I’m putting time in sharing my amazing experience for preventing others to end up damaged for life going to the wrong inexperienced Doctors).


----------



## ACT007

>>> Now answering to the questions, the hairline is not affected and anything else on your face because this procedure, as I was explained, is meant to expand the skin and with each of us having different skin elasticity, the expansion would be accordingly without affecting the eyebrows line and shape. Some wrinkles go away because they are part of the flexibility of the skin, that’s why at my current age (51) my new forehead looks like belonging to a 20 yo person (of course we all look after our faces to balance it all, so I’m having a younger appearance but per total, one not knowing about my procedure would say: “geeee You look well and rested” and *not saying* “what did you do to yourself?” hahaha It truly looks totally natural.

-          Coming back to Australia from Seoul, that was on 28th Feb (only 4 days after forehead-surgery and feeling fantastic with no exception) the requirement has been to remove the staples in Sydney (because the staples holding the operation during the healing process are usually supposed to be removed on the 10th day, but workwise I could not delay in Seoul any longer <pity as it’s an amazing place for holidaying, which I didn’t know before, being my very first trip to South Korea> Staples are easily removable going to any local hospital/emergency room).

-          Now, you may ask yourselves what happened after removing my staples??!! Yessssss today is my 11th day and since landing back to Sydney, I’ve been having antiseptic provided by Dr Yong Tai SONG to apply on the operation, once a day, and the reason I have not removed my staples yesterday on my 10th day is due to busy work… I’ve scheduled to go tomorrow to the hospital and do so, then I will not have to apply the antiseptic anymore.

-          The staples are well hidden inside the hair, not visible at all (unless one wants to split the hair and dig for them) otherwise nobody has ever known at work or among those I’m meeting daily that I’m having staples on my head, not even knowing I had this operation (before I used to have fringe and the reason currently nobody really cares to ask why I’ve changed the hair style )

-          Of course, I’ve shared this secret with mom and couple of family members and friends who are closest, but the rest…. It’s my secret and I’m here also willing to fully share it with all those suffering of similar problems. I just love helping others avoiding going to wrong places and wrong/pretend Doctors, while the world would be a much better place if only promoting the quality, safety, professionalism and the truth … and minimise the risks to completely removing them (ideally)… but, I can only hope my thorough totally genuine elaboration of my live-story would trigger more of this kind. Not worth damaging people for the sake of getting commissions from the wrong Doctors asking around to twist the reality in their favour because they clearly do not have enough patients based on their lack of skills, therefore, they’re desperate to make money regardless, reaching out to those easily influenceable who may end up botched then what the damaged patient could do???

Those pretend Doctors never care because they are covered by insurances and it’s you alone suffering while not sure if anything would be fixable at all…


----------



## ACT007

>>> If anyone may have questions, I promise to respond at the quickest pace I can, but please do your due diligence about your chosen Drs and be thorough when’s down to your own bodies.

-          The moment I was laying down on Dr Yong Tai SONG’s operation table, in his operation-theatre, I already and fully trusted him and his exceptional overly qualified surgeon-skills and a lot more!!! He is the REAL DEAL from A to Z and my perfect result speaks by itself… couldn’t be happier. This Dr not only offers the highest standard medically/surgeon wise, but also has an exceptional aesthetic eye as an additional reason for one to be willing to chose him over others proving too full of too much fake marketing trying to channel you to them just for making money out of you and what one gets in return apart a botched result proportional with their lack of skills….

-          Been truly lucky to find my magic Doctor What one can ask for more in a Doctor when mine is proven already having a lot more than one could’ve ever needed and dreamt for:

# Safety – Tick

# Highest level of Dr/Surgeon Skills & Professionalism – Tick

# Beautiful results – Tick

# Lowest possible risk – Tick

# Amazing price …. Wowww – Tick

One couldn’t be happier nor healthier only after 11 days!!! Apart that, only after 3 hours since the operation I was out to their Seoul Mall named Lotte doing some shopping while wearing a beanie over the elastic bandage my head was wrapped in . Yesss I was on painkillers, that is very normal… but … I was shopping ONLY a few hours after such an operation without any worries and with no major restrictions apart not running, doing sport or excessive effort …. Then everyday leaving my hotel, going out to restaurants to eat or visiting their beautiful surroundings (the operation does not stop you enjoying the time while over there)… the downtime is extremely short considering the kind of procedure it is… and of course from day 3 visiting Dr Song for applying antiseptic on.

# All his credentials displayed on his website for you to just look at – Tick

He is a PhD Medic for the right reasons… wish all of the Doctors were at his highest standard and of such amazing values. After having had face to face contact with him, I can assure you this Dr is so humble compared to the amazing exceptional results he’s been delivering for so many years now…. He’s left me speechless as all he needs to do is to keep his patients happy having such amazing results, then the patients alone would be willing to share with the entire world about him, as I’m now totally fair spreading the naked truth about this personality who’s only care is how to improve even more… I still find myself pinching while looking into the mirror now for making sure this is not just a beautiful dream


----------



## ACT007

>> Now you can decide and do what you may consider right for yourselves, but only keep this option at the back of your mind/or as that ace in one’s sleeve and just think 100 times when shortlisting the Dr you’d have to ALLOW UNDER YOUR OWN SIGNATURE and CONSENT to use the Bistoury on your head (I mean the surgical knife in other words which if in the wrong hands of those too many others out there… I don’t even want to think past this but just cancel this dark thought but part of reality unfortunately and too many times nowadays).

>> As part of your due diligence in choosing your Dr, just make sure you can confidently and honestly answer to yourself the following questions:

1.      Do I have enough trust in his/her skills and hands for comfortably allowing them to use the knife on me?

2.      Have I heard from/or seen any real person coming out safely of his/her hands and with great results?

3.      How much do I know about the Dr and what if they are just faking the listed skills for the money?


----------



## ACT007

>>> For those freaking out (as majority of us usually being at our very first experience of this kind) if you may need extra proof and if skype video chat or Facetime is what you may feel you need with a real person who’s done this before proceeding with your surgery, I’m happy to also help that way (if scheduling it of course, not just picking any incoming video-call simply because I’m really working hard every day and I’m very busy, but at the same time I’d also truly like to help anyone for ending up on very safe Dr’s hands limiting (to zero if possible) the unnecessary risks.


P.S. – With Dr Yong Tai SONG extensively specialised and with extensive experience in covering the whole head, if your problem is the forehead, top or back of the head (or mixed, more than one case), this is one of a kind magic Doctor having the most MAGIC HANDS I’ve ever seen and I believe I’d make him justice nick-naming this Doctor: Dr MAGIC HANDS … only looking at me as a live example also knowing the top and back head augmentations do NOT end up with temporary swollen eyes or face at all because those sides are totally hidden inside the hair and your face remains normal while only experiencing very mild couple of days swelling. Due to my fairly smaller head than others have, and after my perfect result with my forehead, within 3 months I’m going to have a second operation with the same Dr Magic Hands and enjoying a 2nd holiday in Seoul.

- Don’t worry about CoronaVirus as Seoul is very far from the particular town where the majority of such cases are and only by accident, after one single person flew from China directly to that town and took part of a Religious/Church get together (200+ people) and that’s the unlucky way it happened… South Korea proves a very clean country in many ways.

During my time in Seoul, I also went for body massages in my hotel, where many people go to, and honestly, I’m healthy virus-free and as fit as a fiddle touch wood…
I'm aware that words are poor to possibly thank enough the extremely valuable Surgeon, *Dr Yong Tai SONG aka "Dr Magic Hands"*, however, the excitement of ending up with such amazing result is tremendous and it's only fair to publicly say a BIG THANK YOU to our dear Doctor (  http://eng.headsculptor.co.kr  ).
Time for me to go now, happy knowing this time put into sharing my life-changing-story is the best spent time ever, if it was to save at least one person from going to a butcher of a Doctor and end up damaged for life (not only physically but deeply scarred internally as well).
So long, Anna 
+61 450 494479 (as mentioned, this is my new spare mobile number for real and for anyone contemplating such operations and as an extra safety to just learn from my real operation, knowing how real and true this Doctor is... oh and his picture currently displayed on his website is the slightly younger version of the person who is today, and when you may go to Seoul expect to meet a very fit professional nicest person ever while only an idea more mature looking being preserved exceptionally well


----------



## ACT007

mlydzz said:


> why do you sound like you just came here to promote a clinic lol


I'm really sad seeing your message after my totally genuine effort and time put in helping others for not ending up botched as I've seen so so many and the reason I've delayed my operation for so long until I've finally found a first-hand Doctor I've been able to trust and just do it... your answer also clearly proves that we live in such a fake world where people would rather believe the too many fake happenings vs. the truth and reality... pity that you're thinking that way and wondering how many would've provided a real phone number offering their time for helping others for FREE based on goodwill and generosity? Before any further judgement and other hasty conclusions, how many steps you've taken to convince yourself of what you just said? 
I'm always giving the benefit of the doubt, therefore I also encourage you to be thorough with your due diligence and find out more before just clasifying me and my genuine efforts. We all learn of course and I'm saying all that while still having the staples in my head following the above mentioned perfect operation and thanks heavens I've got to know this Doctor


----------



## Vinnievdp

ACT007 said:


> I'm really sad seeing your message after my totally genuine effort and time put in helping others for not ending up botched as I've seen so so many and the reason I've delayed my operation for so long until I've finally found a first-hand Doctor I've been able to trust and just do it... your answer also clearly proves that we live in such a fake world where people would rather believe the too many fake happenings vs. the truth and reality... pity that you're thinking that way and wondering how many would've provided a real phone number offering their time for helping others for FREE based on goodwill and generosity? Before any further judgement and other hasty conclusions, how many steps you've taken to convince yourself of what you just said?
> I'm always giving the benefit of the doubt, therefore I also encourage you to be thorough with your due diligence and find out more before just clasifying me and my genuine efforts. We all learn of course and I'm saying all that while still having the staples in my head following the above mentioned perfect operation and thanks heavens I've got to know this Doctor


 im glad it worked out for you  however most people with plagiocephaly have cranial base asymmetry so the face is twisted and something like jogak would simply not work on us here i post 2 picures of my ct scans you can see how the face is off center. People tend to look forward so in real life it looks like its the back of the head thats asymetric. People should be really aware of this because if done incorectly a surgery like this can make it look worse. I saw someone in here commenting about how his cheek still looks bigger. Well its probably not bigger just shifted. Its a really complicated deformity and will have a youtube channel soon explaining everything in detail. I researched it for years


----------



## no.24601

Vinnievdp said:


> im glad it worked out for you  however most people with plagiocephaly have cranial base asymmetry so the face is twisted and something
> 
> 
> Vinnievdp said:
> 
> 
> 
> im glad it worked out for you  however most people with plagiocephaly have cranial base asymmetry so the face is twisted and something like jogak would simply not work on us here i post 2 picures of my ct scans you can see how the face is off center. People tend to look forward so in real life it looks like its the back of the head thats asymetric. People should be really aware of this because if done incorectly a surgery like this can make it look worse. I saw someone in here commenting about how his cheek still looks bigger. Well its probably not bigger just shifted. Its a really complicated deformity and will have a youtube channel soon explaining everything in detail. I researched it for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work on us here i post 2 picures of my ct scans you can see how the face is off center. People tend to look forward so in real life it looks like its the back of the head thats asymetric. People should be really aware of this because if done incorectly a surgery like this can make it look worse. I saw someone in here commenting about how his cheek still looks bigger. Well its probably not bigger just shifted. Its a really complicated deformity and will have a youtube channel soon explaining everything in detail. I researched it for years
Click to expand...


your head seem pretty normal to be honest my is like severe I don’t feel like have occipital bone at all it just very flat.


----------



## Vinnievdp

no.24601 said:


> your head seem pretty normal to be honest my is like severe I don’t feel like have occipital bone at all it just very flat.


I have cranial base rotation of 6° wich is triple the amount of asymmetry to be considered severe. Its 4 cm of asymmetry in the celphalic index. It doesnt look to bad in the back im well aware of that but a shift of facial features of 1,5 cm is pretty severe and is quite rare in my case the flattening is more in the right mastoid procces my top view isnt round like normal heads its trapezoid shape. Are you sure you have plagiocephaly and not brachycephaly? I would recommend taking ct scans brachycephaly is highly fixable and if you dont have face shift you are very lucky. Facial features cant be recentered as far ass i know. I went to several craniofacial surgeons with my problem without luck. Also i'm bald wich makes matters a bit worse. Do you have other health problems like scoliosis bad eyesight tittinus or hip dysplasia? Kind regards


----------



## no.24601

Vinnievdp said:


> I have cranial base rotation of 6° wich is triple the amount of asymmetry to be considered severe. Its 4 cm of asymmetry in the celphalic index. It doesnt look to bad in the back im well aware of that but a shift of facial features of 1,5 cm is pretty severe and is quite rare in my case the flattening is more in the right mastoid procces my top view isnt round like normal heads its trapezoid shape. Are you sure you have plagiocephaly and not brachycephaly? I would recommend taking ct scans brachycephaly is highly fixable and if you dont have face shift you are very lucky. Facial features cant be recentered as far ass i know. I went to several craniofacial surgeons with my problem without luck. Also i'm bald wich makes matters a bit worse. Do you have other health problems like scoliosis bad eyesight tittinus or hip dysplasia? Kind regards


no i don't have any other health problem.I think i  have brachycephaly it quite common in asia.i hope you find treatment best of luck for you.


----------



## ACT007

I appreciate your post very much and honestly, the reason I provided my phone number in here was because it took me many years till finally finding a first-hand Surgeon I could trust and who  deeply knows his work so deeply being dedicated to, so for me getting to this extent is a big amazing deal... imagine I currently am 51 yo and I would’ve loved to do this years before when the collagen didn’t help me much due to ageing, but I was aware the technology could not be very helpful back then plus no Doctor has managed to convince me over so many years and I also did not see myself traveling to South Korea for such matters if I didn’t find out about this particular Doctor Song truly having extensive experience and a lot more I’ve got to learn when personally meeting him, being very precise and overly specialised in these specific areas: forehead, top and back of the head, while also a pioneer in developing procedures related to the bone cement etc... I’m working in finance and not really good in analysing those pictures unfortunately, however, in my humble view, it wouldn’t hurt sending an email to him with all that and all your concerns as that’s how I also started. 
I’ve initially simply emailed, after checking all his displayed credentials and medical activity, also going extra miles to find out more about and check if all that was real. Initially I didn’t know much about South Korea, apart from Korean people I know in Australia. But managing medical financial portfolios in Australia helped me checking on international doctors and their performances and credentials etc, plus I’ve learnt known how to make the difference between the good ones and the rest... and I initially didn’t think Dr Song would stand out so much, but the more I’ve checked the more I’ve realised he’d be the real deal and who in his humbleness is capable of moving mountains with the depth he’s got with his experience and studies related to restoration of this areas. I admit I was like you and many others before, but taking the step and sending a first email has made all the difference because each detail counts and adds up to your story giving you extra “ahas” and that’s how the world rolls I think and we all get to successfully do things which before we could’ve never comprehend we’d even do...  Also, if your case may not be achievable or it may be with some limitations, he’d tell you frankly as he’s done with me. Do you think he’s ever told me that my result would be a perfect one??? No way!!! What he’s told me was that the probability of having a great result, in my case, was high, however he’s also elaborated all the potential risks because that’s always the case and imposed by any medical license plus I’ve learnt he’s a person of one word at the same time. Following my first couple of emails with him, I took 2-3 weeks break to think about and did even more checks on what he’s said, then I reached to him again being fully decided. But when I say “fully decided” I had that peace inside and I just knew all’s gonna fall into place perfectly... 
Thinking of the daily risks, even sitting indoors could happen bad things and anything if it was one to split the hair in a million pieces, but the more one thinks of negative possibilities the more would attract that kind, in my view and experience at least... that’s why, once I shortlisted this Dr in my own ways, I truly couldn’t fault him a bit anymore... so I just knew this is it and this Surgeon is one in a million for me, so the moment when laying down on his operation table, I totally unconditionally trusted him and never with any doubt on mind... and that was exactly the result, a great one as you know now... Saturday night I went to a sydney hospital emergency room to pull the staples out and due to the Coronavirus current issues I had to wait for 3 hours being a big crowd waiting, but I did it and it was funny the local male Dr who removed my 10 staples was impressed of how good my operation looked and hardly visible. Hearing I did it in South Korea, he then called 2 girls Doctors showing my operation to them and all could not be more appreciative hearing them saying “that’s art”. Of course they asked a few questions saying they’d knew about a few errors done on people in South Korea which I don’t blame them, but in every country such errors happen... in Australia as well I’ve heard of couple of practices closed after botched procedures, but hey! if such a Surgeon would’ve been anywhere else in the world, I would’ve gone to his end and NOT accepting any other butcher to touch me because, as also mentioned in my early posts, it’s enough one mistake and it’s my body I need to live with forever. Because I know too well how many years it took me to finally find such a valuable Dr truly specialised and with the right experience for what’s required, Im currently very generous and willing to respond to anyone who may be in the same boat and freaking out as I did before and if anyone may need reality checks, I still have the itinerary with the hotel and flights Sydney/Seoul and back and if people may better believe less real stories than my totally life changing reality, that’s their problem, not mine. Also, even though the staples are now out, couple of dots are still visible on my beautiful operation so why not video calling me now and see it for yourselves, rather thank imagining stories like I’d “promote clinic” ha! I’m too busy making more money in Australia from my work than thinking of such ways... am smiling only when thinking of how we all may tend to doubt even the veritable truth when told... because nowadays wherever we turn around we’d rather expect people to sugarcoat the truth than hearing the naked truth as I’m offering it with open heart... Also, who’d get himself through such an operation for promoting a clinic which I didn’t even know it existed before January this year and as Australian I could’ve gone anywhere else but all was down to the Surgeon’s performances and my way of shortlisting him while the location is irrelevant as long as the very right Doctor is there. 
Now back to your case, If I were you, I would at least email the Dr and see what happens. And if you might’ve shortlisted more than one Dr, email them all. It doesn’t hurt or cost anything but at least you may have opinions to compare and take it from there. Plus, see what your gut feeling is then. Truth be told, in austtalia we do not have a surgeon for such operations of that standard and values to let myself on their hands and the reason I’ve kept searching outside. I’ve also had some dialogue with the American Dr Eppley, couple of years ago, but honestly (don’t want to say more about) he could not convince me that he’d be able to deliver what I needed but all he’d managed to convinced me about was his extremely high unjustified costs which didn’t make sense in any universe, not to me at least, plus I was already aware of couple of people who’ve had to complain after Eppley operated... honestly not the right place or Dr for me... and now, once learning about Dr Song, I’m feeling too lucky everyday for the fact he indeed exists. 
Never rush into anything, just take your time and when ready if you may wish to ask for Dr Song’s opinion on your problem, nothing to lose. The worst scenario you’d have a new truly professional opinion on, and in the best case you may have the good surprise that he’d have the right solution for your case... you know how it is, if one wants to win the lottery, the first step is to buy a ticket otherwise nothing happens... Also, think of yourself in 5 or 10 years from now, possibly regretting not having had taken additional steps. There is only one way to find out and no matter how much I love helping others, there is no crystal ball to predict anyone’s answer or outcome, but now from the post-patient position I can guarantee you’d have a very nice dialogue with this Dr who is extremely comforting and professional and never pushy. Knowing so many Drs in Australia, I’ve got to learn the good Doctors never care about publicity because their great results based on their real skills are promoted by word of mouth, compared to those lacking skills pretending being who they’ve never been are adopting too many unorthodox ways to catch clients for the sake of some money... and if any errors happen afterwards, such pretend Drs don’t know how to get rid of people quicker being covered by insurances of course... please feel free to ask anything as if my responses could help anyone in any ways, I couldn’t be happier to see great results on as many and why not on all...
No wonder why I’ve nicknamed this surgeon Dr Magic Hands! 
If you were my child, I’d tell you this: at all times think of yourself and what’s best for you, do your due-diligence properly then you’d know what to do


----------



## ACT007

One more thing I meant to add to my earlier post: before I decided to go ahead with mine, I’ve searched the world for years... but truly have been searching, not just passing emails to doctor and reading their replies then believe them! No way!!! I’ve done that while thinking NO surgeon was good or experienced enough these days for succeeding delivering high quality in such very sensitive medical area... but the result of my few years searches proved wrong... and I’ve learnt to never say never once finding that unique Dr hiding in Seoul at the time I truly thought none in the world could deliver this unbelievable performance.  Of course I’ve been fully aware that South Korea is promoting such surgeries to increase their economy and at all cost and such things are spoken about over there like others are chatting about a movie... that’s why initially I refrained even considering that place (even though I love Koran food so much  also my Korean colleagues around in Sydney are very nice and quality people therefore there are many reasons I would’ve gone to Seoul long before if knowing about this particular Surgeon... but only after searching too many wrong doctors who came first in all searches because that’s all they have, marketing skills or throwing money at marketing for being promoted while no skills, I’ve finally got to hear about Dr Song when I started being tired and my hopes were down already... and thought he’d be the same as others... but perseverance pays off in finding the right quality while one does NOT have to accept the too average and too many others just because the best ones are hard to be found among so many weeds... I’m so against poor quality and misleading people just for making money as it’s very disappointing how many such cases are around at each and single corner ready to trap... So long


----------



## ACT007

This unique discussion about Dr Song, in my humble opinion, should take place on a more popular site where is easier to be found by so many others in so much need. 
It’s been extremely hard for me to find it, it only came up after I had known his name, but never before, which means all these opinions came to confirm my discoveries about Dr Song as an extra confirmation I was finally in the very right place ... 
I’ll think of this and advise once possibly having better solutions. 
>> Why everyone wants diamonds? Because they are rare as Dr Song’s expertise and quality I’ve recently learnt about, and the reason this Doctor-diamond should be known worldwide and easy to find by anyone... if any thoughts about such ways please feel free to be creative... at the end of the day, time for promoting the good Doctor and for the very right genuine reasons for a change and teach the world the difference between good and bad publicity!!! 
Agreed???


----------



## ACT007

Only now I’ve discovered the members I responded to are in fact males, and from my female position I truly believe the vanity of looking perfect only sits with the females simply because for males, finding symmetrical beauty in women is very important and the way they function and are naturally wired, unlike females who don’t care much at all about men’s head imperfections... the important part for females is for males to have a brain and use it too lol ...And I mean that!!!  the symmetry of his face is never important on the contrary, if a man has too fine face/head lines he’d look more feminine and loses masculinity which also loses attractiveness to women... I’m talking about straight people, and if gay, then yes the more symmetric the better as I’ve learnt from my gay male friends who’s priorities may be slightly different and fair enough as it should be according to each and everyone of us... the reason I know about straight women’s priorities is that I’m one of them and when I met my husband  I wasn’t interested in him for a relationship just because he had a perfect head..., I looked at him as a good friend till discovering his sharp mind then nice soft behaviour, and that’s pretty much all majority of women are interested in and NOT to measure his face and check if the right side id the same to his left.., men get away with wrinkles and imperfections almost always and by default, not to also mention there are 10-12 women on earth to each man-head, which is another reason for men getting away with a lot more than they’d even think of... and for such reasons, if I were you, as a man, I wouldn’t care much about symmetry or perfection of my head/face and I believe JOGAK would have good solutions to your cases because even the little changes could make tremendous differences to you while they offer a safe place where that artist-exceptionally skilled Surgeon is, which equals minimising risks if considering his experience and results also the many cases he’s been handling so far. If you don’t search perfection, as a male, if I were you, I’d love to hear about so many guarantees about a Doctor before the operation, saving so much time while having at least one real person who’s been on that Dr’s hands and is here alive and never better... which is a huge advantage and comfort I believe.,., If I knew other similar Doctors, I’d tell you about, but after searching the world for too many years and finally only now was too lucky to only find this one and by accident, I think the world needs to wait for many years till another one to even be born with similar qualities and deliver such amazing results.... It depends on each of us what kind of lives we want and how much such changes mean to us but I’m counting my blessings each morning when getting ready in a lot shorter time than before and having a lot more flexibilities now... it’s truly life changing even if one may go for fixing little things which together may make a lot of difference. In my case, as a woman a long hair and fringe managed to cover up such imperfections but in my work, meeting so many people and always being time poor, the advantages after such an operation are countless .., and agree YouTube is a good way and I may find another way possibly soon.., I may also put my new forehead on a side of a picture and the old one on the other and add it to my profile for showing it off. I was skeptical before being a big deal but this Dr has made it seem easy as I couldn’t believe after 40 mins I was up on my feet and normal and went back to the hotel and did some work on my laptop, as my mind was the same and with no sickness while not tired either, then after around 3 hours I went shopping when discovered the most amazing Korean BB cream Missa (or Misa) and bought one for each girlfriend I have in Sydney..,lol I think I’ve already given too many details as now is easy for anyone to look me up and find me in Sydney ha! I haven’t had a reason of being so excited in a very long time as this operation has made me. In a few months I’ll go for my 2nd back head operation when again you’ll hear from me and my 2nd experience when again having that Star-Trek feeling while under anaesthetic... so interesting that part too, never known before... it’s been worth it each and single moment, it’s truly felt like on a space ship flying from an universe to another while I can’t wait to also eat more kimchi in Seoul (I watched a local tv channel at my hotel explaining about kimchi as a very important Korean side-dish also saying women who know how to make that would be highly regarded  but all who eat kimchi and loves it as I do should also be highly regarded... isn’t it? Since visiting Seoul I’ve learnt a few things and the next time my holiday over there would be even better... while on the night when pulled the staples out, at the hospital they also tested me for Coronavirus hearing that I returned from South Korea... but I disappointed everyone by my negative result... still wondering if Coronavirus even exists...or it may be just a myth covering up other things?


----------



## Vinnievdp

ACT007 said:


> Only now I’ve discovered the members I responded to are in fact males, and from my female position I truly believe the vanity of looking perfect only sits with the females simply because for males, finding symmetrical beauty in women is very important and the way they function and are naturally wired, unlike females who don’t care much at all about men’s head imperfections... the important part for females is for males to have a brain and use it too lol ...And I mean that!!!  the symmetry of his face is never important on the contrary, if a man has too fine face/head lines he’d look more feminine and loses masculinity which also loses attractiveness to women... I’m talking about straight people, and if gay, then yes the more symmetric the better as I’ve learnt from my gay male friends who’s priorities may be slightly different and fair enough as it should be according to each and everyone of us... the reason I know about straight women’s priorities is that I’m one of them and when I met my husband  I wasn’t interested in him for a relationship just because he had a perfect head..., I looked at him as a good friend till discovering his sharp mind then nice soft behaviour, and that’s pretty much all majority of women are interested in and NOT to measure his face and check if the right side id the same to his left.., men get away with wrinkles and imperfections almost always and by default, not to also mention there are 10-12 women on earth to each man-head, which is another reason for men getting away with a lot more than they’d even think of... and for such reasons, if I were you, as a man, I wouldn’t care much about symmetry or perfection of my head/face and I believe JOGAK would have good solutions to your cases because even the little changes could make tremendous differences to you while they offer a safe place where that artist-exceptionally skilled Surgeon is, which equals minimising risks if considering his experience and results also the many cases he’s been handling so far. If you don’t search perfection, as a male, if I were you, I’d love to hear about so many guarantees about a Doctor before the operation, saving so much time while having at least one real person who’s been on that Dr’s hands and is here alive and never better... which is a huge advantage and comfort I believe.,., If I knew other similar Doctors, I’d tell you about, but after searching the world for too many years and finally only now was too lucky to only find this one and by accident, I think the world needs to wait for many years till another one to even be born with similar qualities and deliver such amazing results.... It depends on each of us what kind of lives we want and how much such changes mean to us but I’m counting my blessings each morning when getting ready in a lot shorter time than before and having a lot more flexibilities now... it’s truly life changing even if one may go for fixing little things which together may make a lot of difference. In my case, as a woman a long hair and fringe managed to cover up such imperfections but in my work, meeting so many people and always being time poor, the advantages after such an operation are countless .., and agree YouTube is a good way and I may find another way possibly soon.., I may also put my new forehead on a side of a picture and the old one on the other and add it to my profile for showing it off. I was skeptical before being a big deal but this Dr has made it seem easy as I couldn’t believe after 40 mins I was up on my feet and normal and went back to the hotel and did some work on my laptop, as my mind was the same and with no sickness while not tired either, then after around 3 hours I went shopping when discovered the most amazing Korean BB cream Missa (or Misa) and bought one for each girlfriend I have in Sydney..,lol I think I’ve already given too many details as now is easy for anyone to look me up and find me in Sydney ha! I haven’t had a reason of being so excited in a very long time as this operation has made me. In a few months I’ll go for my 2nd back head operation when again you’ll hear from me and my 2nd experience when again having that Star-Trek feeling while under anaesthetic... so interesting that part too, never known before... it’s been worth it each and single moment, it’s truly felt like on a space ship flying from an universe to another while I can’t wait to also eat more kimchi in Seoul (I watched a local tv channel at my hotel explaining about kimchi as a very important Korean side-dish also saying women who know how to make that would be highly regarded  but all who eat kimchi and loves it as I do should also be highly regarded... isn’t it? Since visiting Seoul I’ve learnt a few things and the next time my holiday over there would be even better... while on the night when pulled the staples out, at the hospital they also tested me for Coronavirus hearing that I returned from South Korea... but I disappointed everyone by my negative result... still wondering if Coronavirus even exists...or it may be just a myth covering up other things?


Its true that symmetry doesnt really matter in a male. But i really do look borderline deformed sadly its not really asymmetry in my case but a serious dedormity of the skull and face. I just came back from another craniofacial surgeon and all hope is lost. While my head is somewhat ok my face is pushed outwards im glad most of you dont really have a bad deformity for me i guess this is the end of the line


----------



## Devontillard

Vinnievdp said:


> im glad it worked out for you  however most people with plagiocephaly have cranial base asymmetry so the face is twisted and something like jogak would simply not work on us here i post 2 picures of my ct scans you can see how the face is off center. People tend to look forward so in real life it looks like its the back of the head thats asymetric. People should be really aware of this because if done incorectly a surgery like this can make it look worse. I saw someone in here commenting about how his cheek still looks bigger. Well its probably not bigger just shifted. Its a really complicated deformity and will have a youtube channel soon explaining everything in detail. I researched it for years


This. You're absolutely correct. Not only is my head asymmetric, but my face is, in my opinion, horrifically asymmetric. I've noticed that my head, when I take pictures, appears to be "sliding" off of my neck. Almost like it's melting off, if you can imagine that. This backs up what you said about there being a cranial alignment issue. Apparently no one can notice, and I'm curious to how the measurements you listed come into play when dealing with asymmetry. How do you measure your face for asymmetry, exactly?


----------



## ACT007

Hello Vinnievdp, I fully understand your point but I’ve learnt from my experiences with doctors in the past also telling me there was nothing much to do etc but because that detail was bothering me quite a lot, I’ve never given up and persisted with my searches until finding the right Dr with the right experience to just help with. If I were you i’d send those pictures to all trusted surgeons in the field then compare them, shortlisting what they may say. I’m not a doctor, so I cannot have an opinion on that, but I wouldn’t stop or be disappointed because that doctor you came from cut your hopes... I’d move in checking with another. If you’re chatting in here means somehow some details attracted you to know more about this clinic Jogak or its Surgeon, right? I understand this thread is about Jogak isn’t it? At least I’d be curious what Dr Song’s opinion is. But that would be me at least... and whatever happens, just know you’re liked for who you already are and no physical changes would make genuine people to like you more only because of some polished looks which is a shallow approach... in my case, I did it for me and the advantages of time saving and flexibility, but never for attracting fake others... who’s liked me before also likes me now the same... the rest doesn’t matter... the beauty is inside and the only one it truly counts


----------



## ACT007

I’ve never said about “measuring” asymmetry... it’s been metaphorical, trying to say the human eye when looking at you has a kind of general approach of the entire face when if too feminine lines on a man, a woman just knows sending it without measuring anything.., looks are illusional anyway... only considering the convex and concave shapes and how the light is reflecting to and from... all’s about the way we choose to look at things when things just... change and magic happens... if you feel good and are healthy, I wouldn’t worry too much about looks because good genuine people would never care about a more or less polished look... and if you can improve some details bothering you that would be a bonus and for yourself but not worth doing it for any others thinking they’d love you more... if anyone may be attracted more after, that’s never the right one.,, but the shallow one and never for the long run.., at my wise age I’ve learnt such things... and quality in people around is all it counts... in my view at least. Just know we are all perfect with all our imperfections and the genuine ones looking at you just see you and nothing wrong on you


----------



## Vinnievdp

Devontillard said:


> This. You're absolutely correct. Not only is my head asymmetric, but my face is, in my opinion, horrifically asymmetric. I've noticed that my head, when I take pictures, appears to be "sliding" off of my neck. Almost like it's melting off, if you can imagine that. This backs up what you said about there being a cranial alignment issue. Apparently no one can notice, and I'm curious to how the measurements you listed come into play when dealing with asymmetry. How do you measure your face for asymmetry, exactly?


Its quite hard to measure without ct scans of the full skull but that sliding off thing is defnitly because of deviation i have this too. For me its easy to notice because i have a pointy haed and i'm bald so i can see exactly where my middle point of the skull is. I most of times measure cranial base asymmetry because thats the most corect way. Also try looking up or down in a mirror. Check the midline of your neck and look where yoir nose is in comparison it will be off most off times. The first pocture of me looking forward seems ok but actually picture 2 would be more correct considering my ct scans. Its because we got used looking in front of us and our body muscles make up for the rotation. I believe this is also why some plagios suffer from body scoliosis but there isnt a lot of research done yet. Tod be completly honest i dont think most doctors are fully aware of the morpholgy of plagiocephaly and thus errors are made. I also dont think some bone cement is gonna do much. Woman tend to have a full head of hair so its not that easy to spot for boys we should get to the root of the problem and fix the deviation


----------



## Vinnievdp

I finally found a way to rotate my ct scans to the top view and bottom view so you have a better view of what severe plagiocephaly really is i hope this helps to get more of an understanding about what im refering to as cranial base deviation in deformational plagiocephaly aka positional plagio. While bone cement could posibble work great on mild plagios it would cause more harm to severe plagios. So always take some ct scans prior to opting for bone cement. If you dont notice asymmetry chances are high its completly fixable


----------



## Vinnievdp

And like you can see you can even be a severe plagio without an extreme amount of flatness and vica versa cranial base deviation is is what can really make it harder or less harder to fix it


----------



## mlydzz

Vinnievdp said:


> Its quite hard to measure without ct scans of the full skull but that sliding off thing is defnitly because of deviation i have this too. For me its easy to notice because i have a pointy haed and i'm bald so i can see exactly where my middle point of the skull is. I most of times measure cranial base asymmetry because thats the most corect way. Also try looking up or down in a mirror. Check the midline of your neck and look where yoir nose is in comparison it will be off most off times. The first pocture of me looking forward seems ok but actually picture 2 would be more correct considering my ct scans. Its because we got used looking in front of us and our body muscles make up for the rotation. I believe this is also why some plagios suffer from body scoliosis but there isnt a lot of research done yet. Tod be completly honest i dont think most doctors are fully aware of the morpholgy of plagiocephaly and thus errors are made. I also dont think some bone cement is gonna do much. Woman tend to have a full head of hair so its not that easy to spot for boys we should get to the root of the problem and fix the deviation


You look super normal. No one would even bat ab eye about it honestly


----------



## Devontillard

Does anyone know if insurance will cover this surgery? It's gonna take me at least a year to save up the 8k needed for the surgery and round trip.


----------



## Vinnievdp

mlydzz said:


> You look super normal. No one would even bat ab eye about it honestly


Thats because your seeings pictures its impossible to have total view of whats going on. The picture where it looks like im looking to my right well.. Thats my straight portrait view im not even turning my head  thats cranial base deviation the face is skewed in comparing with the back


----------



## Vinnievdp

And


mlydzz said:


> You look super normal. No one would even bat ab eye about it honestly


 The picture that tends to look like im looking in front of me is the way it looks normal in pictures but ofcourse it feels very unatural to keep my face straight because i get straight in my back muscles because the back of my head now is skewed (even if you cant notice that in the same picture) i could post a video to make it more clear though


----------



## Chris61999

Hey guys heres a new photo after 4 months after operation


----------



## no.24601

Chris61999 said:


> Hey guys heres a new photo after 4 months after operation


Look very natural no one not going to know you have done head shape surgery.I have a question if the head shape is if vey lack of occipital bone and make the shape look very slope like almost 90 degree do this kind of surgery solve the problem?


----------



## Eflat

Chris61999 said:


> Hey guys heres a new photo after 4 months after operation


Looks great man. Does your head feel normal after 4 months ? Had any problems ?


----------



## Chris61999

no.24601 said:


> Look very natural no one not going to know you have done head shape surgery.I have a question if the head shape is if vey lack of occipital bone and make the shape look very slope like almost 90 degree do this kind of surgery solve the problem?


To my knowledge if your head is just flat on the back and you want more roundish figure id say this surgery will help a lot, but I strongly recommend meeting and having an appointment with dr song he will tell you exactly what your head needs hes pretty good.


----------



## Chris61999

Eflat said:


> Looks great man. Does your head feel normal after 4 months ? Had any problems ?


Yeah it feels pretty normal except when my hairs super long it feels less round but im sure it has to do with my hair being used to growing to a certain degree so it just flops down i have to get short haircuts pretty much lol but i dont mind my head feels amazing normal i dont feel overly exited i just feel glad im normal in everyones eyes no shame in getting short haircuts or hiding my head i get some headaches but nothing that bothers me


----------



## Flatheadbrah

Chris61999 said:


> Hey guys heres a new photo after 4 months after operation



Hey Chris, your results look absolutely amazing. Couple of questions: 

1. How has the operation affected your sleep? Given the bone cement was added to the back of your head, are you able to sleep on your back and put pressure on the bone cement every night? 
2. What is used to ensure the bone cement doesn't move over time? I assume he would've used screws to fix the bone cement to the skull? 

Looking fwd to the response. 
Cheers
Flatheadbrah


----------



## Chris61999

Flatheadbrah said:


> Hey Chris, your results look absolutely amazing. Couple of questions:
> 
> 1. How has the operation affected your sleep? Given the bone cement was added to the back of your head, are you able to sleep on your back and put pressure on the bone cement every night?
> 2. What is used to ensure the bone cement doesn't move over time? I assume he would've used screws to fix the bone cement to the skull?
> 
> Looking fwd to the response.
> Cheers
> Flatheadbrah


Good question and it had no affect i dont put as much pressure I usually sleep on the side of my head anyway never on my back but i can put pressure on the back of my head when laying down every night no problem if i let my hair grow out though it feels kinda of uncomfortable but short hair it feels nice so I usually have it short all the time, as for the bone cement having screws i have no idea he never mentioned any screws so i cant answer that question to my knowledge, the bone cement seens pretty firm though unless i get hit with a bat or something im sure itd be just fine lol just kidding but im not sure to be honest


----------



## Flatheadbrah

Chris61999 said:


> Good question and it had no affect i dont put as much pressure I usually sleep on the side of my head anyway never on my back but i can put pressure on the back of my head when laying down every night no problem if i let my hair grow out though it feels kinda of uncomfortable but short hair it feels nice so I usually have it short all the time, as for the bone cement having screws i have no idea he never mentioned any screws so i cant answer that question to my knowledge, the bone cement seens pretty firm though unless i get hit with a bat or something im sure itd be just fine lol just kidding but im not sure to be honest



Alright thanks for the response Chris! It's great to have you logging back in and keeping us updated on progress over time! From the sounds of it, the augmentation permanently fixed your issue and your head shape just looks so normal haha. 

So no other side effects or issues to report? 

I hope to get this done once the restrictions are lifted.


----------



## Flatheadbrah

Hey guys, who anyone who is interested in Dr Song talking through the back of head augmentation, I found a video on YouTube that explains what he does.  



ITEM clinic also has a video on it, which is informative.


----------



## no.24601

Chris61999 said:


> To my knowledge if your head is just flat on the back and you want more roundish figure id say this surgery will help a lot, but I strongly recommend meeting and having an appointment with dr song he will tell you exactly what your head needs hes pretty good.


Thank for the reply  it very difficult to find clinic that do this surgery.


----------



## Tjaboooo

Chris61999 said:


> Hey guys heres a new photo after 4 months after operation


Chris can i contact u on whatsapp or something please ?


----------



## mlydzz

Chris61999 said:


> Hey guys heres a new photo after 4 months after operation



Thanks for the picture and replies! I wonder how surgeons would do if you ever had to get brain surgery tho lmao


----------



## Flatheadbrah

Not sure if Ashly117 is still on the forums but would love to hear an update. 

Randomly I was on a hairloss forum and saw a poster that might be Ashly. The photos are from early 2019 that still indicates the plagiocephaly issue...

https://www.hairrestorationnetwork....hed-w-dr-bisanga/?tab=comments#comment-517957

Ashly would love to hear from ya.


----------



## Devontillard

Flatheadbrah said:


> Not sure if Ashly117 is still on the forums but would love to hear an update.
> 
> Randomly I was on a hairloss forum and saw a poster that might be Ashly. The photos are from early 2019 that still indicates the plagiocephaly issue...
> 
> https://www.hairrestorationnetwork....hed-w-dr-bisanga/?tab=comments#comment-517957
> 
> Ashly would love to hear from ya.


That's definitely him. Weird. The pictures on this forum make his head look a lot better. Maybe the ones on that forum are extreme angles? Still confusing nonetheless. Everyone else's testimonials have been good still, so I really am confused!


----------



## Mouyp

For me it's not the same guy, the guy on hairrestoration has a lot of fur on the chest and arms. And Ashly117 no.

Or I am wrong?


----------



## G023305e

Hey folks! From the UK, just came across this forum. Does anyone know whether they can fix scaphocephaly? Basically I have an elongated, narrow head shape that slopes at the back, was never corrected as a kid. Is this something the doctor could help with dya think?


----------



## Mouyp

The best is to contact them. They answered me pretty quickly but it's better to wait because of coronavirus and 14 days quarantine when you arrive in the country.


----------



## Puppycat

Is it possible to make the head wider and forehead taller with this surgery? I have a narrow head and short forehead


----------



## Devontillard

Puppycat said:


> Is it possible to make the head wider and forehead taller with this surgery? I have a narrow head and short forehead


I believe so, yes, from what I’ve read. But as the person above stated, it’s best to get in contact with the doctor.


----------



## Devontillard

Mouyp said:


> The best is to contact them. They answered me pretty quickly but it's better to wait because of coronavirus and 14 days quarantine when you arrive in the country.


How long did it take for them to reply? And do you know if the virus has affected the possibility of getting the surgery in any way?


----------



## Puppycat

Thank you so much you’re my first reply here!


----------



## G023305e

Devontillard said:


> How long did it take for them to reply? And do you know if the virus has affected the possibility of getting the surgery in any way?


 
I've emailed several times over the past 2 weeks and haven't yet received a reply, their website doesnt mention anything to do with covid so not sure whether hes replying to emails at the moment.


----------



## G023305e

Anyone else managed get a reply yet?


----------



## Sam1990

I'm also interested in augmenting the back of my head. A few questions I have:

1. Does bone cement last forever? If I understand correctly, it has similar structure with the bone and even "fuses" with it.
2. How noticeable is the scar after fully healed?


----------



## Rose1980

I’m interested in this procedure but am concerned regarding the effects of PMMA. I have came across multiple research articles suggesting PMMA can be carcinogenic especially when applied before it is fully solid or “polymerized” which would be the case when used for skull augmentation in order to mold it to the desired shape. Wondering if those who have already gone through this procedure have discussed this with their surgeon?


----------



## mlydzz

Rose1980 said:


> I’m interested in this procedure but am concerned regarding the effects of PMMA. I have came across multiple research articles suggesting PMMA can be carcinogenic especially when applied before it is fully solid or “polymerized” which would be the case when used for skull augmentation in order to mold it to the desired shape. Wondering if those who have already gone through this procedure have discussed this with their surgeon?


This is so depressing for people who have messed up back of the heads and worse for those who got it worse. You cannot win lol...


----------



## Fleong

Rose1980 said:


> I’m interested in this procedure but am concerned regarding the effects of PMMA. I have came across multiple research articles suggesting PMMA can be carcinogenic especially when applied before it is fully solid or “polymerized” which would be the case when used for skull augmentation in order to mold it to the desired shape. Wondering if those who have already gone through this procedure have discussed this with their surgeon?




Its fine  to have mma filler.
No worries


----------



## Fleong

G023305e said:


> Anyone else managed get a reply yet?




Nope..no reply


----------



## Fleong

Sukhmaninder singh said:


> I've emailed him twice with pics and no reply . Hey how severe is your case? Mine is this bad and it goes all the way down to the sides.



Hey buddy, your skull is not that bad at all..you should see mine.


----------



## Jo-Tchong

Hey, so who's next to go to Korea to get skull reshaping done ? Because I am interested too !
Also for the guys who did it already, do not hesitate to update us on your operation, how you feel or any other info worth sharing


----------



## Fleong

Jo-Tchong said:


> Hey, so who's next to go to Korea to get skull reshaping done ? Because I am interested too !
> Also for the guys who did it already, do not hesitate to update us on your operation, how you feel or any other info worth sharing




Hey mate, if you're interested, all the info is in here. Everybody has left this thread i think.  lockdown and quarantine is in place in most countries. Dont know when we will be able to travel freely again.


----------



## Plagiocephaly

I'm currently in talks with Dr. Song to correct my plagiocephaly. It affects my whole head and leaves me with two flat spots, one on my back right, and one in the front to mid left of my head.

It's looking like I'll have to quarantine there for two weeks before he's able to see me. I've just sent pics to him, so I guess he'll get back to me regarding feasibility and cost soon. I am also speaking with another doctor in the US who does the same procedure and may go with him for convenience. I guess it really depends on how much Dr. Song costs, plus hotels, food, travel, etc. vs. how much the other one costs and how good his results are.

I will absolutely update this thread with pics, or create my own thread and link it here.

My situation is a little more 'severe' than the OP's, so I'm very curious to find out whether or not Dr. Song will be able to help me. I'll be sure to let you all know.

EDIT: Might as well include some before pics so people know what I'm working with.


----------



## Fleong

Plagiocephaly said:


> I'm currently in talks with Dr. Song to correct my plagiocephaly. It affects my whole head and leaves me with two flat spots, one on my back right, and one in the front to mid left of my head.
> 
> It's looking like I'll have to quarantine there for two weeks before he's able to see me. I've just sent pics to him, so I guess he'll get back to me regarding feasibility and cost soon. I am also speaking with another doctor in the US who does the same procedure and may go with him for convenience. I guess it really depends on how much Dr. Song costs, plus hotels, food, travel, etc. vs. how much the other one costs and how good his results are.
> 
> I will absolutely update this thread with pics, or create my own thread and link it here.
> 
> My situation is a little more 'severe' than the OP's, so I'm very curious to find out whether or not Dr. Song will be able to help me. I'll be sure to let you all know.
> 
> EDIT: Might as well include some before pics so people know what I'm working with.
> 
> View attachment 4859198
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859199




Hey buddy, your flat spot is nor bad at all.
Mine is worse than yours..its so bad that, i cannot shave my head without people staring and laughing at me.i wanted to post a picture of my head but, it would mean I'd have to shave mw head.


----------



## Plagiocephaly

Fleong said:


> Hey buddy, your flat spot is nor bad at all.
> Mine is worse than yours..its so bad that, i cannot shave my head without people staring and laughing at me.i wanted to post a picture of my head but, it would mean I'd have to shave mw head.


Thanks dude. Unfortunately plagiocephaly affects my features too. So asymmetrical eyes, cheeks, jaw, even ears...

When I shaved my head for these pics sometime last year, I got a lot of stares. I've also received comments along the lines of "what happened to your head" "did you injure your skull" "you needed a helmet as a baby" etc. from acquaintances, family and hairdressers... It has definitely done a number on my confidence over the years and now I pretty much try to hide my head with hair, hats and giving myself haircuts.

I just hope I've finally found the end of the tunnel. Dr. Song seems really promising, but I'm soo scared of the cost of the procedure since I'll have to spend 2 extra weeks in SK... I'm hoping this new doctor I found is able to do just as good work at a low price because he is literally a 15 min walk from my apartment. We'll see.


----------



## Fleong

Plagiocephaly said:


> Thanks dude. Unfortunately plagiocephaly affects my features too. So asymmetrical eyes, cheeks, jaw, even ears...
> 
> When I shaved my head for these pics sometime last year, I got a lot of stares. I've also received comments along the lines of "what happened to your head" "did you injure your skull" "you needed a helmet as a baby" etc. from acquaintances, family and hairdressers... It has definitely done a number on my confidence over the years and now I pretty much try to hide my head with hair, hats and giving myself haircuts.
> 
> I just hope I've finally found the end of the tunnel. Dr. Song seems really promising, but I'm soo scared of the cost of the procedure since I'll have to spend 2 extra weeks in SK... I'm hoping this new doctor I found is able to do just as good work at a low price because he is literally a 15 min walk from my apartment. We'll see.



Ok, personally I wouldn't go for the 2 weeks quarantine.It would just be too long, plus another 2 weeks quarantine back at home theres a month already..
Sure hope your dr back at home can do it nicely.


----------



## Jo-Tchong

In my case I can wait as long as I can hide it my hair. But i am passed 30yo and it started thinning : the whole process of fixing my hair daily is getting longer, increasingly sophisticated and frustrating. This is what pushes me to do the operation, as I know at some point I can't rely on my hair anymore. I might as well do a hair transplant after that. 
In the end a 10k+ budget just to look normal... but it will definitely save hair styling time over the long run


----------



## Plagiocephaly

Dr. Song got back to me. He basically said I would need 3 surgeries done (forehead, vertex, occiput) and would need to wait 1-3 months between each surgery to allow time for my scalp to fully heal and be ready for the subsequent procedure... so that plus the 4 weeks of quarantine for every trip means I would be spending a lot of time waiting and a lot of money on travel... I'm happy that he thinks he can help, but yeah things are looking pretty infeasible right now. I'm going to try and get quotes from him now and once I speak with the doctor 15 minutes away from me I guess I'll make a decision then.

I have about $40K saved up and am unemployed, so I have the time and money to do all of this, but if I can avoid draining my finances and delaying my job search that would be ideal. I'll let you guys know what happens next.


----------



## Fleong

Plagiocephaly said:


> Dr. Song got back to me. He basically said I would need 3 surgeries done (forehead, vertex, occiput) and would need to wait 1-3 months between each surgery to allow time for my scalp to fully heal and be ready for the subsequent procedure... so that plus the 4 weeks of quarantine for every trip means I would be spending a lot of time waiting and a lot of money on travel... I'm happy that he thinks he can help, but yeah things are looking pretty infeasible right now. I'm going to try and get quotes from him now and once I speak with the doctor 15 minutes away from me I guess I'll make a decision then.
> 
> I have about $40K saved up and am unemployed, so I have the time and money to do all of this, but if I can avoid draining my finances and delaying my job search that would be ideal. I'll let you guys know what happens next.




It would be nice if we didn't have to work, then we could just bump around and wait to have the procedures done. 
God knows when South Korea will be back to normal again.
40k is pretty good saving.


----------



## Devontillard

Plagiocephaly said:


> I'm currently in talks with Dr. Song to correct my plagiocephaly. It affects my whole head and leaves me with two flat spots, one on my back right, and one in the front to mid left of my head.
> 
> It's looking like I'll have to quarantine there for two weeks before he's able to see me. I've just sent pics to him, so I guess he'll get back to me regarding feasibility and cost soon. I am also speaking with another doctor in the US who does the same procedure and may go with him for convenience. I guess it really depends on how much Dr. Song costs, plus hotels, food, travel, etc. vs. how much the other one costs and how good his results are.
> 
> I will absolutely update this thread with pics, or create my own thread and link it here.
> 
> My situation is a little more 'severe' than the OP's, so I'm very curious to find out whether or not Dr. Song will be able to help me. I'll be sure to let you all know.
> 
> EDIT: Might as well include some before pics so people know what I'm working with.
> 
> View attachment 4859198
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859199


Awesome! Excited to hear the updates! By any chance, would u happen to have an Instagram account? Maybe like a burner account? I want to send you pics of my face because plagiocephaly has also left me with a very asymmetric face, and I want someone’s honest opinion. Everyone tells me I look fine but on camera my asymmetries are obvious...


----------



## Plagiocephaly

Spoke with the Dr. super close by to me. He told me that he thinks he can help me, but that his only concern would be the scarring left over. He said he typically deals with female patients, so their hair hides the scarring from this procedure. He said the scar would be around my hairline for my forehead, across my profile for the top, and across the back of my head for the back. He said each surgery would cost about $8,000 dollars, but he would need to see me in person to give an exact amount.

Kinda disappointed to be honest. I hide my head shape with longer hair already, I don't want to now hide scars instead. He also told me he doesn't have any pictures of people like me who he has helped... I'm gonna see him in person next week, but I don't think I'm going to end up moving forward with him based on this conversation. I'll have to ask Dr. Song what kind of scarring I can expect from him and go from there.

EDIT: Oh and Dr. Song told me it would be $6,000 for each area with a 7-8% discount for the VAT since I'm a foreigner... so a little more than 5K.



Devontillard said:


> Awesome! Excited to hear the updates! By any chance, would u happen to have an Instagram account? Maybe like a burner account? I want to send you pics of my face because plagiocephaly has also left me with a very asymmetric face, and I want someone’s honest opinion. Everyone tells me I look fine but on camera my asymmetries are obvious...



Nah I don't. If you'd like, you could upload the pictures on imgur and send me links via dm and I'll let you know what I think. It's important to remember that we are our own worst critics, so if people say you look fine then you probably do. The doctor I just spoke with actually told me that he doesn't think my asymmetries are that bad, lol.


----------



## enjoyscandy

The only issue with dr.song thats holding me back is, i dont think they reduce your skull there, they just add on. And if they just add on, idk. My unaffected skull side looks really good, the pushed forward side, i cant imagine or understand how you can correct that without reducing the side thats pushed forward. The unaffected side looks beautiful, and(my plagiocephaly is very mild so that side wasnt affected that I can see.) I would not be willing to willing to make it 'bigger' to make it symmetric.


----------



## Fleong

Plagiocephaly said:


> Spoke with the Dr. super close by to me. He told me that he thinks he can help me, but that his only concern would be the scarring left over. He said he typically deals with female patients, so their hair hides the scarring from this procedure. He said the scar would be around my hairline for my forehead, across my profile for the top, and across the back of my head for the back. He said each surgery would cost about $8,000 dollars, but he would need to see me in person to give an exact amount.
> 
> Kinda disappointed to be honest. I hide my head shape with longer hair already, I don't want to now hide scars instead. He also told me he doesn't have any pictures of people like me who he has helped... I'm gonna see





Plagiocephaly said:


> Spoke with the Dr. super close by to me. He told me that he thinks he can help me, but that his only concern would be the scarring left over. He said he typically deals with female patients, so their hair hides the scarring from this procedure. He said the scar would be around my hairline for my forehead, across my profile for the top, and across the back of my head for the back. He said each surgery would cost about $8,000 dollars, but he would need to see me in person to give an exact amount.
> 
> Kinda disappointed to be honest. I hide my head shape with longer hair already, I don't want to now hide scars instead. He also told me he doesn't have any pictures of people like me who he has helped... I'm gonna see him in person next week, but I don't think I'm going to end up moving forward with him based on this conversation. I'll have to ask Dr. Song what kind of scarring I can expect from him and go from there.
> 
> EDIT: Oh and Dr. Song told me it would be $6,000 for each area with a 7-8% discount for the VAT since I'm a foreigner... so a little more than 5K.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, I think all surgeons for these kinds of surgery will leave you with a scar..my only.suggestion would be to apply anti scaring lotion on the incision, once its healed up.


----------



## Fleong

enjoyscandy said:


> The only issue with dr.song thats holding me back is, i dont think they reduce your skull there, they just add on. And if they just add on, idk. My unaffected skull side looks really good, the pushed forward side, i cant imagine or understand how you can correct that without reducing the side thats pushed forward. The unaffected side looks beautiful, and(my plagiocephaly is very mild so that side wasnt affected that I can see.) I would not be willing to willing to make it 'bigger' to make it symmetric.




Yeah, I was thinking the same.
The bulging side needs to be grinded back abit and other side filled in.
But he doesnt take any off..just add.on as you mentioned.


----------



## Plagiocephaly

Fleong said:


> Hi mate, I think all surgeons for these kinds of surgery will leave you with a scar..my only.suggestion would be to apply anti scaring lotion on the incision, once its healed up.



Yeah I figured, but something about the way this doctor was explaining it just didn't instill confidence in me. Like for example, the OP got a 2 inch incision on the back of his head to fix his asymmetry with Dr. Song, and this guy explained to me that he would basically be cutting from ear tip to ear tip to do the same thing...

Idk, I guess I'll just have to see what he says when I meet with him next week vs what Dr. Song says. I could be misinterpreting or overreacting to the conversation we had via skype. I'll update in a week.


----------



## Fleong

Plagiocephaly said:


> Yeah I figured, but something about the way this doctor was explaining it just didn't instill confidence in me. Like for example, the OP got a 2 inch incision on the back of his head to fix his asymmetry with Dr. Song, and this guy explained to me that he would basically be cutting from ear tip to ear tip to do the same thing...
> 
> Idk, I guess I'll just have to see what he says when I meet with him next week vs what Dr. Song says. I could be misinterpreting or overreacting to the conversation we had via skype. I'll update in a week.



Hi sorry I'm getting confused..are you talking about another surgeon that you dont like or is it dr song that you are not confident with?
Oh sorry..i missed the part where you mentioned the doctor from your own town..


----------



## Flatheadow

My head is so much worser but dokter song said he could fix it. But i have a feeling he couldnt fix it...


----------



## Flatheadow

[QUOTE = "Flatheadow, post: 34101329, lid: 691617"]
Mijn hoofd is zoveel erger, maar dokterslied zei dat hij het kon repareren. Maar ik heb het gevoel dat hij het niet kon repareren ...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4871794

[/CITAAT]


----------



## Fleong

Flatheadow said:


> My head is so much worser but dokter song said he could fix it. But i have a feeling he couldnt fix it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871794



If its flat. Dr song can easily fix it.
Mine is 1 side flat and one side bulging.
The flat side on the right side is angled all the way to the actual side towards the back.
 My understanding is that, he cannot operate where there is muscle on bone.


----------



## Flatheadow

[QUOTE = "Fleong, post: 34102291, lid: 723124"]
Als het plat is. Dr Song kan het gemakkelijk repareren.
De mijne is 1 kant plat en een kant uitpuilend.
De platte kant aan de rechterkant is helemaal naar de werkelijke kant naar achteren gericht.
Ik heb begrepen dat hij niet kan opereren als er spier op bot is.
[/CITAAT]
He fix it but i am scared it would look worse or even worser even tough i want this surgery.


----------



## Fleong

Flatheadow said:


> [QUOTE = "Fleong, post: 34102291, lid: 723124"]
> Als het plat is. Dr Song kan het gemakkelijk repareren.
> De mijne is 1 kant plat en een kant uitpuilend.
> De platte kant aan de rechterkant is helemaal naar de werkelijke kant naar achteren gericht.
> Ik heb begrepen dat hij niet kan opereren als er spier op bot is.
> [/CITAAT]
> He fix it but i am scared it would look worse or even worser even tough i want this surgery.



Seriously, looking at your picture, it does not look anywhere as bad as mine


----------



## mml6565

I am in awe at all the people who share this issue.  I have often felt like I was the only person in the world who knew this horrible feeling, yet it is (unfortunately) heartwarming to know that I am not.  I hate to know this is so common!  I am elated to see so many positive results.  I have been consulting with Dr. Eppley for about two years now and haven't been able to pull the trigger.  Now I am very interested in seeking help from Dr. Song thanks to all of you on this thread.  Anyone know when we will be able to travel without quarantining? I would leave tomorrow if I could.


----------



## mml6565

M


Plagiocephaly said:


> Dr. Song got back to me. He basically said I would need 3 surgeries done (forehead, vertex, occiput) and would need to wait 1-3 months between each surgery to allow time for my scalp to fully heal and be ready for the subsequent procedure... so that plus the 4 weeks of quarantine for every trip means I would be spending a lot of time waiting and a lot of money on travel... I'm happy that he thinks he can help, but yeah things are looking pretty infeasible right now. I'm going to try and get quotes from him now and once I speak with the doctor 15 minutes away from me I guess I'll make a decision then.
> 
> I have about $40K saved up and am unemployed, so I have the time and money to do all of this, but if I can avoid draining my finances and delaying my job search that would be ideal. I'll let you guys know what happens next.


Where are you located and what other Dr have you found?


----------



## Plagiocephaly

mml6565 said:


> M
> 
> Where are you located and what other Dr have you found?


NYC, Dr. Edmund Kwan. Right now I'm leaning towards letting him do that back of my head and going with Dr. Song for the front. 

Just so you know, I don't have any personal experience with Dr. Eppley but from the research I did on him way back when, he can be very hit or miss. I think he only just started using bone cement recently because I don't recall seeing anything about that on his website when I first heard about him.


----------



## mml6565

Thank you!  May I ask what Dr. Kwan quoted you?  Is he using cement or an implant?  One stage or two?

From the research I've done over the last three years, Dr. E used to use cement moreso than he does now.  From what I can tell, he still does.  I have liked all of my interactions with him, but his reviews are worrisome.  I get that you won't win every time, but to ignore a dissatisfied patient blows my mind.  Not sure I want to go that route.


----------



## Plagiocephaly

mml6565 said:


> Thank you!  May I ask what Dr. Kwan quoted you?  Is he using cement or an implant?  One stage or two?
> 
> From the research I've done over the last three years, Dr. E used to use cement moreso than he does now.  From what I can tell, he still does.  I have liked all of my interactions with him, but his reviews are worrisome.  I get that you won't win every time, but to ignore a dissatisfied patient blows my mind.  Not sure I want to go that route.


$8000 per procedure using bone cement. What do you by stage? Each area would be one procedure and would have to be scheduled at different times, but if I only had him do the back of my head it'd be a one and done deal.


----------



## mml6565

Plagiocephaly said:


> $8000 per procedure using bone cement. What do you by stage? Each area would be one procedure and would have to be scheduled at different times, but if I only had him do the back of my head it'd be a one and done deal.


Two stage is when a tissue expander is used.  I am going to look into this one.  That is much lower than my quote.  I am looking at $15k for a custom implant.


----------



## mml6565

mml6565 said:


> Thank you!  May I ask what Dr. Kwan quoted you?  Is he using cement or an implant?  One stage or two?
> 
> From the research I've done over the last three years, Dr. E used to use cement moreso than he does now.  From what I can tell, he still does.  I have liked all of my interactions with him, but his reviews are worrisome.  I get that you won't win every time, but to ignore a dissatisfied patient blows my mind.  Not sure I want to go that route.


I don't see any reference to this procedure on Dr. Kwans website.  How did you find him?  How does he perform this procedure?  Small incision?  Where at on the skull?  I have to be honest and say his reviews don't make me feel warm and fuzzy either.  This is such an enormous decision and these surgeons are literally responsible for fixing the biggest insecurity in us.   I wish there was one who has experienced it first-hand.


----------



## enjoyscandy

For what its worth, i got a rhinoplasty and i felt like it helped immensley with my facial harmony. 

Has anyone ever heard of someone who fixed their plagio or improved it and was happy about it?

I just cant picture how the 'fullness' can ever be corrected, you would have to reduce it and...Yea i just cant see it. Too hard.

I feel like the back of the head is definitely correctable though but for me personally that area doesnt bother me at all.


----------



## mml6565

Ashly117 said:


> So this was a journey that I definitely need to detail because I see no surgery reviews for head augmentation. But it’s a very powerful surgery that changes your head shape and can even affect hairstyles.
> 
> 
> A bit about me: I live in California, USA. I’m 25 and male. I’m Indian, and quarter Middle Eastern…so I’m the _other_ kind of Asian. Unfortunately I was born with a stupid skull shape officially called occipital plagiocephaly.
> 
> 
> September 2017 – I wanted this surgery done. So I did research online and found 3 local options.
> 
> 
> 1)    Barry Eppley – He offered a free video consult, so I took it. He seemed too positive, which is not a good sign. Also, he’s got a lot of complaints online which scared me. Just look it up on Google and you’ll see entire threads with a bunch of people complaining about botched results. Also a girl called Lucille Lacovelli filled a lawsuit against him, lost, and then committed suicide. So I didn’t want anything to do with him.
> 
> 2)    Youssef Tahari – He offered a free video consult too. His method didn’t seem too good for me. He suggested a bicoronal approach and inserting a silicone implant. This was bad because I didn’t want a scar over my head like that and I didn’t want a massive silicone implant in the back of my head.
> 
> 3)    Deschamps Braly – I called to set up an appointment, but their consultants appeared very snotty. They were quoting prices at $15,000 minimum and averaging at about $22,000. WTF. Also they refused to show any before and after pics due to BS reasons like “to protect the emotional state of their patients from the public”. They said I’d have to come into the consultation, which would cost me $600.
> 
> 
> Basically all these options were too expensive and did not have convincing before and after results or testimonials.
> 
> 
> October 2017 – I found out about purse forum. But they also didn’t have solid reviews detailing about this procedure. But I did find out some people mentioning ITEM clinic. They claimed that they could make a 2 inch incision and use bone cement (which is a lot safer than silicone) to reshape the head like a sculpture. I did a bit more research and I had my Korean Airbnb host Tony to help me out. I’ll write a separate post on Tony and how AMAZING he was in helping me. I booked the Korea Trip from Dec 21 2017 – Jan 1st 2018
> 
> I was able to find 4 clinics that offered to do the back of the head augmentation with bone cement.
> 
> 
> 1) Dec 22 2017 – Banobagi – Not very impressed. The doctor just said he could do it and didn’t go into further details. I also remember waiting for SO long but I felt let down in the actual meeting. Also, he did not show me any before and after pics. I crossed it off my list.
> 
> 
> 2) Dec 23 2017 – ITEM – I didn’t like the clinic itself, but Dr Jung was great. I enjoyed meeting him and he speaks very good English. I was close to choosing him but ITEM quoted at 8 mil KRW when over email they said it would be 6 mil KRW. They said they can reduce it to 7 mil KRW if we paid in hard cash. I wasted a lot of time trying to get this to work because, my bank had auto protect--I couldn’t withdraw such a large amount outside of America. This pissed both me and my Airbnb host Tony who acted as my translator off. So we crossed ITEM off. Also, I noticed a Youtube comment by a girl (Aja Ly) on Item’s YT video that didn’t like her results from Dr Jung. This was a bit upsetting.
> 
> 
> 3) Dec 26 2017 - BONEPS (Doctorbone) – Here’s a link to their site. http://doctorbone.co.kr/index.php?idx=hb/7
> 
> They are a local clinic that is not exposed to the outside. I found this out via Tony. The doctors were nice, but I didn’t like the before and after results.
> 
> 
> 4) Dec 27 2017 – JOGAK – This was it! I met Dr. Song. I liked this guy, his style, and his before and after. I immediately went for surgery. I paid around 6 million KRW. This clinic is a small clinic that SPECIALIZED in head augmentation. I love specialized clinics, so I knew this was the right place.
> 
> 
> 
> Surgery was easy. It was under local anesthesia. It’s literally like sculpting with clay. I wore a head cast and I was able to walk about. I went for Korean barbecue right after because I was so hungry.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps! I know quite a few people who are following me through this journey. While I don’t have super perfect results, its still greatly improved. I look and feel normal now. I feel no difference texture wise. I’m so happy.
> 
> (Note, I usually don't wear my hair so short. I keep it long. I shave it sometimes but this time I kept it shaven just so I could help the surgeon out with the best possible outcome.)
> 
> Before: (Sorry for inverting these 2 pics, but it gives you a good sense of the asymmetry)
> 
> View attachment 3919507
> View attachment 3919508
> 
> 
> Here are my results:
> 
> View attachment 3919509
> View attachment 3919510


Looks great!  Do you have any idea as to the projection (in millimeters's) he was able to obtain using this method?  I am curious as to the difference in results from the bone cement vs an implant.


----------



## mml6565

alexisj said:


> Hi everyone!
> I’m one month post op and very happy with results. I no longer have to tease my hair and constantly be “poufing” it. Dr. Song was amazing and you can feel that he genuinely cares for his patients. I highly suggest going to him!
> 
> The surgery itself was easy and my recovery was great. I basically just spent a week in Korea being a tourist.
> 
> If anyone has any questions feel free to ask


Hi!  You sound like me!  I have a very flat crown that is basically at a 45 degree angle.  Where was your issue at and do you have any idea how much volume this procedure gave you (in MM or CM)?


----------



## shmn10

Hi, does anyone know about prolene mesh as a material for skull augmentation? Some of the doctors I consulted with who perform this surgery solely use this material. Is it safer than silicone, or other implant materials?


----------



## Plagiocephaly

mml6565 said:


> I don't see any reference to this procedure on Dr. Kwans website.  How did you find him?  How does he perform this procedure?  Small incision?  Where at on the skull?  I have to be honest and say his reviews don't make me feel warm and fuzzy either.  This is such an enormous decision and these surgeons are literally responsible for fixing the biggest insecurity in us.   I wish there was one who has experienced it first-hand.


I just googled him and he was pretty much the only doctor in my area I could find that does this.

I ended up speaking with him in person this week and got a better idea of what he plans to do. He basically told me that I shouldn't go through with the back of my head as the asymmetry wasn't bad enough in his opinion and the correction wouldn't be worth having the large scar that would be needed... He told me the scar would essentially be from ear to ear, so pretty ****ing big. For the front of my head, he told me he would make an incision from near the middle of my hair line, to the middle of the left side of my head, so another pretty big incision for that too. He said that he could instead make an incision in the same area where he would if he was doing the back of my head which would make the procedure itself a bit easier for him, but he reiterated that it would be a pretty big incision and advised me that he doesn't think I should touch that area as it would be harder to hide the scar as a man with short hair. He also alerted me to the fact that if I begin to bald in the future, my hairline scar would obviously become more visible.

He was very confident that this would be a very big improvement for me and confirmed the price would be $8K. The procedure itself would be about 90mins and healing would take around a week. It was a nice meeting.

So, since I was planning on having him do the back and Dr. Song to do the front, it looks like I most likely won't be moving forward with Dr. Kwan. Right now I am waiting on Dr. Song to answer a few questions regarding the placement and size of the incisions he would need to make, if my forehead procedure and vertex procedure could be considered a single procedure since it is really just one big affected area rather than two, and how soon he would be able to schedule to meet me. I'm literally ready to hop on a plane ASAP if his schedule is open for the next couple of months like mine is. When he gets back to me I'll update you all again. Hopefully he answers my second email.

I think the only way I would end up moving forward with Dr. Kwan at this point is if Dr. Song can't make smaller incisions, or if Dr. Song can't combine my forehead and vertex procedures into one. We'll see.


----------



## Flatheadow

Plagiocephaly said:


> I just googled him and he was pretty much the only doctor in my area I could find that does this.
> 
> I ended up speaking with him in person this week and got a better idea of what he plans to do. He basically told me that I shouldn't go through with the back of my head as the asymmetry wasn't bad enough in his opinion and the correction wouldn't be worth having the large scar that would be needed... He told me the scar would essentially be from ear to ear, so pretty ****ing big. For the front of my head, he told me he would make an incision from near the middle of my hair line, to the middle of the left side of my head, so another pretty big incision for that too. He said that he could instead make an incision in the same area where he would if he was doing the back of my head which would make the procedure itself a bit easier for him, but he reiterated that it would be a pretty big incision and advised me that he doesn't think I should touch that area as it would be harder to hide the scar as a man with short hair. He also alerted me to the fact that if I begin to bald in the future, my hairline scar would obviously become more visible.
> 
> He was very confident that this would be a very big improvement for me and confirmed the price would be $8K. The procedure itself would be about 90mins and healing would take around a week. It was a nice meeting.
> 
> Dus aangezien ik van plan was om hem de achterkant te laten doen en Dr. Song de voorkant, lijkt het erop dat ik waarschijnlijk niet verder ga met Dr. Kwan. Op dit moment wacht ik op Dr. Song om een paar vragen te beantwoorden over de plaatsing en de grootte van de incisies die hij zou moeten maken, als mijn voorhoofdprocedure en vertex-procedure als een enkele procedure zouden kunnen worden beschouwd, aangezien het eigenlijk maar één groot getroffen gebied is. in plaats van twee, en hoe snel zou hij een afspraak met me kunnen maken. Ik ben letterlijk klaar om zo snel mogelijk in het vliegtuig te stappen als zijn schema voor de komende maanden open is zoals het mijne. Als hij weer bij me is, zal ik jullie allemaal weer updaten. Hopelijk beantwoordt hij mijn tweede e-mail.
> 
> Ik denk dat de enige manier waarop ik op dit punt verder zou gaan met Dr. Kwan, is als Dr. Song geen kleinere incisies kan maken, of als Dr. Song mijn voorhoofd- en vertex-procedures niet in één kan combineren. We zullen zien.
> [/CITAAT]
> Good Luck! Keep us updated!


----------



## Flatheadow

Good Luck Keep us updated!


----------



## mml6565

Plagiocephaly said:


> I just googled him and he was pretty much the only doctor in my area I could find that does this.
> 
> I ended up speaking with him in person this week and got a better idea of what he plans to do. He basically told me that I shouldn't go through with the back of my head as the asymmetry wasn't bad enough in his opinion and the correction wouldn't be worth having the large scar that would be needed... He told me the scar would essentially be from ear to ear, so pretty ****ing big. For the front of my head, he told me he would make an incision from near the middle of my hair line, to the middle of the left side of my head, so another pretty big incision for that too. He said that he could instead make an incision in the same area where he would if he was doing the back of my head which would make the procedure itself a bit easier for him, but he reiterated that it would be a pretty big incision and advised me that he doesn't think I should touch that area as it would be harder to hide the scar as a man with short hair. He also alerted me to the fact that if I begin to bald in the future, my hairline scar would obviously become more visible.
> 
> He was very confident that this would be a very big improvement for me and confirmed the price would be $8K. The procedure itself would be about 90mins and healing would take around a week. It was a nice meeting.
> 
> So, since I was planning on having him do the back and Dr. Song to do the front, it looks like I most likely won't be moving forward with Dr. Kwan. Right now I am waiting on Dr. Song to answer a few questions regarding the placement and size of the incisions he would need to make, if my forehead procedure and vertex procedure could be considered a single procedure since it is really just one big affected area rather than two, and how soon he would be able to schedule to meet me. I'm literally ready to hop on a plane ASAP if his schedule is open for the next couple of months like mine is. When he gets back to me I'll update you all again. Hopefully he answers my second email.
> 
> I think the only way I would end up moving forward with Dr. Kwan at this point is if Dr. Song can't make smaller incisions, or if Dr. Song can't combine my forehead and vertex procedures into one. We'll see.



Sorry for the delay; I didn't get a notification that you responded.  Wow!  Glad you did get to meet with him and have an idea of how you wish to proceed.  I have yet to hear back from Dr. Song, but I did get international calling added to my cell plan, so I am going to call him in the next day or so.  I prefer Korea, but the two week quarantine has me bummed.  I can probably pull it off, but not sure what I will tell my employer for needing so much time off.  UGH!  

I thought Dr. Song did a 5 cm incision?  Did I dream that or does your particular case require more?  I apologize, I haven't gone thru this thread in a while and don't remember everything I've read.  

How do you feel about the back of your head??  I have had two surgeons make me feel completely stupid for even asking.  One of them literally laughed at me and said that nothing exists that can fix it (ok, so he doesn't know what he is talking about) and the other, who is a CRANIOFACIAL surgeon, tell me I was basically stupid and that it wasn't bad.  Why would I do that when I could cover it with my hair?  I just burst into tears because it must be so easy to downplay this when you don't deal with it daily; yet, I guess I expected a craniofacial surgeon who sees this all the time to have a bit more compassion.  He was a complete ass.  His colleagues said he doesn't even understand why people who get in wrecks have these procedures done.  I am trying to figure out why he chose this as his profession if he is so against it.  :/  Anywho, I guess the point I am making is that it doesn't matter what THEY think, it matters how you feel about it and what will this do to improve YOUR life and YOUR self esteem.  Whatever the case, I hope you find some relief as none of us should have to endure this and I am glad we have found some comfort in each other!   Please keep us posted on your journey!  I feel you on the hopping on the plane thing.  I would go tomorrow!


----------



## Plagiocephaly

mml6565 said:


> Sorry for the delay; I didn't get a notification that you responded.  Wow!  Glad you did get to meet with him and have an idea of how you wish to proceed.  I have yet to hear back from Dr. Song, but I did get international calling added to my cell plan, so I am going to call him in the next day or so.  I prefer Korea, but the two week quarantine has me bummed.  I can probably pull it off, but not sure what I will tell my employer for needing so much time off.  UGH!
> 
> I thought Dr. Song did a 5 cm incision?  Did I dream that or does your particular case require more?  I apologize, I haven't gone thru this thread in a while and don't remember everything I've read.
> 
> How do you feel about the back of your head??  I have had two surgeons make me feel completely stupid for even asking.  One of them literally laughed at me and said that nothing exists that can fix it (ok, so he doesn't know what he is talking about) and the other, who is a CRANIOFACIAL surgeon, tell me I was basically stupid and that it wasn't bad.  Why would I do that when I could cover it with my hair?  I just burst into tears because it must be so easy to downplay this when you don't deal with it daily; yet, I guess I expected a craniofacial surgeon who sees this all the time to have a bit more compassion.  He was a complete ass.  His colleagues said he doesn't even understand why people who get in wrecks have these procedures done.  I am trying to figure out why he chose this as his profession if he is so against it.  :/  Anywho, I guess the point I am making is that it doesn't matter what THEY think, it matters how you feel about it and what will this do to improve YOUR life and YOUR self esteem.  Whatever the case, I hope you find some relief as none of us should have to endure this and I am glad we have found some comfort in each other!   Please keep us posted on your journey!  I feel you on the hopping on the plane thing.  I would go tomorrow!



Dr. Song hasn't gotten back to me either, I just sent him a third email this morning... Kinda sucks since the holidays are approaching and are going to make it harder for me to find a time to travel- I can pretty much only travel the first half of next week, or the week of 11/30.  I really don't want to have to wait until 2021 because as I mentioned in an earlier post, I'm unemployed and this is kinda stopping me from pursuing a job. It's highly unlikely I'd be able to get 5 weeks off to go get a surgery and then quarantine as a new hire if I were to manage to find something in the next 3 months...

I have read that Dr. Song usually makes 2 inch incisions, but I just wanted to double check with him that that would be the case for my head as well.

Sorry that happened to you . Personally I'm on and off about the back of my head. If my hair is long enough, I literally don't give a ****. If my hair is shorter though, that's when I start to feel self conscience and the thing is I prefer my hair short... So idk. I'd get it fixed if it was convenient enough, but it's definitely not a priority compared to the front of my head.


----------



## mml6565

Plagiocephaly said:


> Dr. Song hasn't gotten back to me either, I just sent him a third email this morning... Kinda sucks since the holidays are approaching and are going to make it harder for me to find a time to travel- I can pretty much only travel the first half of next week, or the week of 11/30.  I really don't want to have to wait until 2021 because as I mentioned in an earlier post, I'm unemployed and this is kinda stopping me from pursuing a job. It's highly unlikely I'd be able to get 5 weeks off to go get a surgery and then quarantine as a new hire if I were to manage to find something in the next 3 months...
> 
> I have read that Dr. Song usually makes 2 inch incisions, but I just wanted to double check with him that that would be the case for my head as well.
> 
> Sorry that happened to you . Personally I'm on and off about the back of my head. If my hair is long enough, I literally don't give a ****. If my hair is shorter though, that's when I start to feel self conscience and the thing is I prefer my hair short... So idk. I'd get it fixed if it was convenient enough, but it's definitely not a priority compared to the front of my head.


Yes the quarantine is gonna be tough for anyone.  I've seen a few YouTube videos of people who did it and it isn't bad.  I plan to ask for two weeks for 2020 I didn't take and one or two weeks for 2021.  It seems so easy until you get right down to it.  

I hope you're able to get it done!  Good luck!


----------



## Plagiocephaly

Dr. Song responded!

He told me that the forehead and anterior vertex (up to about 5 cm behind the hairline) can be corrected at the same time by a single surgical procedure, so I am super happy to hear that. 

The bone cement would be inserted right above the eyebrows so the margin of the bone cement cannot be visible. Therefore the entire forehead would be covered with bone cement rather than only upper portion of the forehead. This I'm a little scared of... I'm happy with one side of my forehead/anterior vertex/brow ridge and would like to avoid changing their shape. I'm going to have to follow up with him to see if only a very very thin amount can be applied on my right side to try and achieve this because I don't want to go from hiding my asymmetry to hiding a big round head... Ugh I wish this could be simpler, but I guess I need to accept that this is the way things are.

He advised that the incision would be located about 4~5 cm behind the hairline for the forehead surgery and 10 cm behind the hairline for the vertex surgery (if I do that separately) and that the scars are barely noticeable, so I shouldn't worry about that.

I just shot him another email to see if the necessary changes to my right side could be minimized in comparison to my left side. After I get a reply, I guess I'll spend a few days deliberating about whether or not I need to go through with this. I'm pretty confident in Dr. Song though, so signs are pointing to yes.


----------



## mml6565

Plagiocephaly said:


> Dr. Song responded!
> 
> He told me that the forehead and anterior vertex (up to about 5 cm behind the hairline) can be corrected at the same time by a single surgical procedure, so I am super happy to hear that.
> 
> The bone cement would be inserted right above the eyebrows so the margin of the bone cement cannot be visible. Therefore the entire forehead would be covered with bone cement rather than only upper portion of the forehead. This I'm a little scared of... I'm happy with one side of my forehead/anterior vertex/brow ridge and would like to avoid changing their shape. I'm going to have to follow up with him to see if only a very very thin amount can be applied on my right side to try and achieve this because I don't want to go from hiding my asymmetry to hiding a big round head... Ugh I wish this could be simpler, but I guess I need to accept that this is the way things are.
> 
> He advised that the incision would be located about 4~5 cm behind the hairline for the forehead surgery and 10 cm behind the hairline for the vertex surgery (if I do that separately) and that the scars are barely noticeable, so I shouldn't worry about that.
> 
> I just shot him another email to see if the necessary changes to my right side could be minimized in comparison to my left side. After I get a reply, I guess I'll spend a few days deliberating about whether or not I need to go through with this. I'm pretty confident in Dr. Song though, so signs are pointing to yes.


That's awesome! I just heard from him last night as well!!  How exciting!  When you say "vertex", are you referring to the crown area?  As far as your concerns with sides and amount used, from what I have seen thru my extensive research, bone cement is rather malleable and they can put whatever amount is necessary in order to give the best results.  Dr. Eppley has a video somewhere showing how it is mixed up.  If you ever played with plaster of Paris as a child, it reminds me of that. It should be easy for him to apply more in one spot that another, I would think.  

If you pull the trigger, when do you plan to go?  Are you at all concerned with the COVID/quarantine?  While they put you in a seemingly very nice hotel to quarantine, I have never been locked in a room that long.  LOL!  It kind of freaks me out, to be honest. But, I guess if I can focus on the benefit, it will be very worth it!  Just curious as to your take on that.  Where will you stay after being released from the quarantine?  A hotel?  An AirBnb?  

Seems like we're getting close!


----------



## Plagiocephaly

Vertex as in the mid section of the head. And Dr. Song replied again pretty much confirming what you just said- he said there would only be a 1-2mm difference on my right side, so I feel very relieved!

I think I'm going to try and go on 11/29 and have the consultation and procedure on 12/15 if Dr. Song is available for then. Frankly I'm not worried about Covid at all despite being an immunosuppressed person because I always make sure to take the necessary precautions and as far as I'm aware, Koreans are also very good about that too. Much more than a lot of Americans, lol.

I have no problem quarantining because I essentially did that from March to August, so being locked up in a hotel room for two weeks is fine by me. It'll give me a chance to binge The Sopranos or play some video games I've been meaning to finish. I'm a pretty frugal guy, so I'd imagine I'd stay at the cheapest place possible after I'm done with my quarantine. I've never stayed at an Airbnb so I have no idea how those work.

So I guess now I'll take a couple of days to really think this through. I'm debating whether or not I should tell my close friends and family. It'd be kinda weird to drop this out of nowhere to my folks, but hey maybe they'll offer to foot some of the bill since they're technically responsible for me not wearing a helmet as a baby . Would any of you guys tell your close ones about this, or would you keep it to yourselves?

Also mml6565, do you think you will end up going with Dr. Song or Dr. Eppley if you decide to move forward with all of this? What stage are you at in this whole thing?

I'm very excited everyone and will continue to update as I move forward.


----------



## mml6565

Plagiocephaly said:


> Vertex as in the mid section of the head. And Dr. Song replied again pretty much confirming what you just said- he said there would only be a 1-2mm difference on my right side, so I feel very relieved!
> 
> I think I'm going to try and go on 11/29 and have the consultation and procedure on 12/15 if Dr. Song is available for then. Frankly I'm not worried about Covid at all despite being an immunosuppressed person because I always make sure to take the necessary precautions and as far as I'm aware, Koreans are also very good about that too. Much more than a lot of Americans, lol.
> 
> I have no problem quarantining because I essentially did that from March to August, so being locked up in a hotel room for two weeks is fine by me. It'll give me a chance to binge The Sopranos or play some video games I've been meaning to finish. I'm a pretty frugal guy, so I'd imagine I'd stay at the cheapest place possible after I'm done with my quarantine. I've never stayed at an Airbnb so I have no idea how those work.
> 
> So I guess now I'll take a couple of days to really think this through. I'm debating whether or not I should tell my close friends and family. It'd be kinda weird to drop this out of nowhere to my folks, but hey maybe they'll offer to foot some of the bill since they're technically responsible for me not wearing a helmet as a baby . Would any of you guys tell your close ones about this, or would you keep it to yourselves?
> 
> Also mml6565, do you think you will end up going with Dr. Song or Dr. Eppley if you decide to move forward with all of this? What stage are you at in this whole thing?
> 
> I'm very excited everyone and will continue to update as I move forward.



So excited for you!!  I am glad he clarified what he can do so you aren't worried about it.  I am waiting on him to clarify a few things for me as well.  Regarding COVID, I am not afraid of it and know that the Koreans are taking great care of the situation compared to us Americans.  Meanwhile, I think I can quarantine, but can't be sure I won't go nuts.  I am one of the lucky ones who was able to continue to work and never did have to experience that!  

Regarding telling friends and family, I completely understand as I have been on the struggle bus with that myself.  My cousin knows only because she pissed me off a few years ago and made a snide remark about my hair.  I told her in no uncertain terms if she ever embarrassed me in front of my friends like that again that she would never speak with me again.  After her apology, I explained this to her and she claims that she never knew what I was dealing with.  I guess she assumed I am just some Primadonna that has to always have perfect hair.  UGH!  My dad is also kind of aware, and I told him a few months ago after he made a joke about my hair that once I got this done, I would be happy to do what they all want me to do, which is get a new hairstyle.  Regardless, part of me says it is none of their business, but I am also realistic in that I cannot disappear for 2.5 weeks and go to S Korea without telling anyone.  Especially my employer.  My case will not be very obvious as no one can really "see" my problems bc I cover it with my hair. From what you have said, your changes will be noticeable, so you know they will ask after the fact.  

Eppley is the path of least resistance because I can come right home.  However, he is MUCH more expensive.  But when I factor in how long I will be out of work to go to Korea, it's almost a wash.  I'll spend less, but will lose at least two weeks of income at work. So that is what I am struggling with now.  

I have been going thru these motions for three years now so as far as a stage, I am at the final stage.  It is now a matter of what Doctor, this year, next year, and do I wait until after COVID (whenever that may be) or just go ahead and change my life now! Which is obviously what I want to do more than anything.  The decisions are just a little difficult to make.  I love your comment about the helmet.  I have already decided if my parents freak out (meanwhile, I am in my 40's so I ought not to care), I'm gonna use that line.  LOL!  Please keep me posted.  I am going to see if there is a way to communicate with you directly.  

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## enjoyscandy

Plagiocephaly said:


> Dr. Song responded!
> 
> 
> 
> The bone cement would be inserted right above the eyebrows so the margin of the bone cement cannot be visible. Therefore the entire forehead would be covered with bone cement rather than only upper portion of the forehead. This I'm a little scared of...



Im not trying to be a pessimist but did you read any of my posts. The entire reason i decided not to do it is this.

Still in the process of figuring out what I want to do, trying to make a plan this year.


----------



## enjoyscandy

enjoyscandy said:


> Im not trying to be a pessimist but did you read any of my posts. The entire reason i decided not to do it is this.
> 
> Still in the process of figuring out what I want to do, trying to make a plan this year.



i have never in my life seen a before and after of frontal/side plagiocephaly correction so if he shows you pics let us know.

My searching for pics is how I found this thread.


----------



## Plagiocephaly

enjoyscandy said:


> Im not trying to be a pessimist but did you read any of my posts. The entire reason i decided not to do it is this.


Yeah. Admittedly I was put off at first, but when he specified it would only be a 1-2mm difference, which is like, the thickness of a strand of spaghetti, I decided it was worth it even if my symmetry only marginally improves.

You're right about there being no pictures for this procedure though. I may be the first person to post them publicly. Kinda exciting.


----------



## Plagiocephaly

Confirmed the surgery for 12/15 and booked flights for 11/28 and 12/18! I'm really excited this is finally happening. I have no idea where to start when it comes to booking hotels or quarantining in a foreign country, so if anyone has any tips I'd appreciate them. I'm curious if Dr. Song could help me with this, but I'm not really sure if that's a thing doctors do.

I also overlooked the fact that the flight transaction would send my mother an alert from our bank... So I was forced to tell her what I was planning. She didn't take it very well, as I expected. Oh well!

I'll probably stop updating until the procedure has been done, so see everyone then.


----------



## nadhiffsh

Plagiocephaly said:


> Confirmed the surgery for 12/15 and booked flights for 11/28 and 12/18! I'm really excited this is finally happening. I have no idea where to start when it comes to booking hotels or quarantining in a foreign country, so if anyone has any tips I'd appreciate them. I'm curious if Dr. Song could help me with this, but I'm not really sure if that's a thing doctors do.
> 
> I also overlooked the fact that the flight transaction would send my mother an alert from our bank... So I was forced to tell her what I was planning. She didn't take it very well, as I expected. Oh well!
> 
> I'll probably stop updating until the procedure has been done, so see everyone then.





Good luck!


----------



## enjoyscandy

Is he charing you for a single procedure to do the front and side?


----------



## mlydzz

mml6565 said:


> I just burst into tears because it must be so easy to downplay this when you don't deal with it daily;



This is so true. People dont give a sht or think youre crazy when they have np idea what it is like.


----------



## mlydzz

Plagiocephaly said:


> It'd be kinda weird to drop this out of nowhere to my folks, but hey maybe they'll offer to foot some of the bill since they're technically responsible for me not wearing a helmet as a baby . Would any of you guys tell your close ones about this, or would you keep it to yourselves?


I would just keep it to myself, clearly my family who was at fault for allowing me to have chronic plagiocephaly think im crazy for being insecure about it when in reality it literally looks so terribly flat. Like how am I at fault? They keep gaslighting me but neglect as a baby is very visible and I think I'll always have resentment about it since they dont agree.
I have long hair so I can hide it but by giving myself volume it makes my hair look like I got a really bad cut. Doesnt help that my mom poits it out a lot saying its ugly like ok not like i have the option to not do it? (: ... 

Going to the hairsalon is a nightmare, getting a new hairstyle is a nightmare, wanting short hair is basically impossible.


----------



## mlydzz

Plagiocephaly said:


> Unfortunately plagiocephaly affects my features too. So asymmetric


Wait...I remember many years ago when I started being aware of the size of my head I would go and try to research a lot about this and something in particular that stuck with me was that plagiocephaly does not affect your face (or intelligence for that matter of course). What makes you think it has a correlation for your facial asymmetry? There is no way. I have a REALLY bad facial asymmetry too, jaw bones,cheek, eyes, even my nose. But i thought it was just because my genetics were incredibly unlucky. I'm dumbfounded. Youre telling me this was all the fault of whoever was taking care of me as a baby? This does not help my resentment at all.


----------



## Sanjaysssss

mlydzz said:


> Wait...I remember many years ago when I started being aware of the size of my head I would go and try to research a lot about this and something in particular that stuck with me was that plagiocephaly does not affect your face (or intelligence for that matter of course). What makes you think it has a correlation for your facial asymmetry? There is no way. I have a REALLY bad facial asymmetry too, jaw bones,cheek, eyes, even my nose. But i thought it was just because my genetics were incredibly unlucky. I'm dumbfounded. Youre telling me this was all the fault of whoever was taking care of me as a baby? This does not help my resentment at all.


Who is best doctor for shaving down skull bone by atleast small portion ?


----------



## Sanjaysssss

Plagiocephaly said:


> Confirmed the surgery for 12/15 and booked flights for 11/28 and 12/18! I'm really excited this is finally happening. I have no idea where to start when it comes to booking hotels or quarantining in a foreign country, so if anyone has any tips I'd appreciate them. I'm curious if Dr. Song could help me with this, but I'm not really sure if that's a thing doctors do.
> 
> I also overlooked the fact that the flight transaction would send my mother an alert from our bank... So I was forced to tell her what I was planning. She didn't take it very well, as I expected. Oh well!
> 
> I'll probably stop updating until the procedure has been done, so see everyone then.


Bro does Dr song does bone burring aka shaving down skull to possible extent ?


----------



## dave44

Plagiocephaly said:


> I'm currently in talks with Dr. Song to correct my plagiocephaly. It affects my whole head and leaves me with two flat spots, one on my back right, and one in the front to mid left of my head.
> 
> It's looking like I'll have to quarantine there for two weeks before he's able to see me. I've just sent pics to him, so I guess he'll get back to me regarding feasibility and cost soon. I am also speaking with another doctor in the US who does the same procedure and may go with him for convenience. I guess it really depends on how much Dr. Song costs, plus hotels, food, travel, etc. vs. how much the other one costs and how good his results are.
> 
> I will absolutely update this thread with pics, or create my own thread and link it here.
> 
> My situation is a little more 'severe' than the OP's, so I'm very curious to find out whether or not Dr. Song will be able to help me. I'll be sure to let you all know.
> 
> EDIT: Might as well include some before pics so people know what I'm working with.
> 
> View attachment 4859198
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859199


Man I wish my skull shape was as nice as yours lol My skull is so wonky that i cant even ware a hat because it will make my ears look like and elf haha


----------



## dave44

Chris61999 said:


> Hey guys heres a new photo after 4 months after operation


Thats awesome man. I hope i can get this done one day. It's hard living life with a weird head shape.. Sucks.


----------



## Plagiocephaly

enjoyscandy said:


> Is he charing you for a single procedure to do the front and side?


Not doing the side, just the front. He said he'll be able to fill in 5cm above the hairline so that may fix my head enough to the point where I won't need my vertex done.


mlydzz said:


> Wait...I remember many years ago when I started being aware of the size of my head I would go and try to research a lot about this and something in particular that stuck with me was that plagiocephaly does not affect your face (or intelligence for that matter of course). What makes you think it has a correlation for your facial asymmetry? There is no way. I have a REALLY bad facial asymmetry too, jaw bones,cheek, eyes, even my nose. But i thought it was just because my genetics were incredibly unlucky. I'm dumbfounded. Youre telling me this was all the fault of whoever was taking care of me as a baby? This does not help my resentment at all.


I mean it definitely affects your facial features to an extent by virtue of changing the shape of your skull. 


Sanjaysssss said:


> Bro does Dr song does bone burring aka shaving down skull to possible extent ?


I don't think so.


dave44 said:


> Man I wish my skull shape was as nice as yours lol My skull is so wonky that i cant even ware a hat because it will make my ears look like and elf haha


Thanks, I wish I felt the same about it! 

I'm in South Korea now btw, stuck in quarantine for 11 more days. Very bored.


----------



## Sanjaysssss

Plagiocephaly said:


> Not doing the side, just the front. He said he'll be able to fill in 5cm above the hairline so that may fix my head enough to the point where I won't need my vertex done.
> 
> I mean it definitely affects your facial features to an extent by virtue of changing the shape of your skull.
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> Thanks, I wish I felt the same about it!
> 
> I'm in South Korea now btw, stuck in quarantine for 11 more days. Very bored.


Bro I don't see other than dr eppely doing it 
I don't know what to do?


----------



## fiddler

Ashly117 said:


> So this was a journey that I definitely need to detail because I see no surgery reviews for head augmentation. But it’s a very powerful surgery that changes your head shape and can even affect hairstyles.
> 
> 
> A bit about me: I live in California, USA. I’m 25 and male. I’m Indian, and quarter Middle Eastern…so I’m the _other_ kind of Asian. Unfortunately I was born with a stupid skull shape officially called occipital plagiocephaly.
> 
> 
> September 2017 – I wanted this surgery done. So I did research online and found 3 local options.
> 
> 
> 1)    Barry Eppley – He offered a free video consult, so I took it. He seemed too positive, which is not a good sign. Also, he’s got a lot of complaints online which scared me. Just look it up on Google and you’ll see entire threads with a bunch of people complaining about botched results. Also a girl called Lucille Lacovelli filled a lawsuit against him, lost, and then committed suicide. So I didn’t want anything to do with him.
> 
> 2)    Youssef Tahari – He offered a free video consult too. His method didn’t seem too good for me. He suggested a bicoronal approach and inserting a silicone implant. This was bad because I didn’t want a scar over my head like that and I didn’t want a massive silicone implant in the back of my head.
> 
> 3)    Deschamps Braly – I called to set up an appointment, but their consultants appeared very snotty. They were quoting prices at $15,000 minimum and averaging at about $22,000. WTF. Also they refused to show any before and after pics due to BS reasons like “to protect the emotional state of their patients from the public”. They said I’d have to come into the consultation, which would cost me $600.
> 
> 
> Basically all these options were too expensive and did not have convincing before and after results or testimonials.
> 
> 
> October 2017 – I found out about purse forum. But they also didn’t have solid reviews detailing about this procedure. But I did find out some people mentioning ITEM clinic. They claimed that they could make a 2 inch incision and use bone cement (which is a lot safer than silicone) to reshape the head like a sculpture. I did a bit more research and I had my Korean Airbnb host Tony to help me out. I’ll write a separate post on Tony and how AMAZING he was in helping me. I booked the Korea Trip from Dec 21 2017 – Jan 1st 2018
> 
> I was able to find 4 clinics that offered to do the back of the head augmentation with bone cement.
> 
> 
> 1) Dec 22 2017 – Banobagi – Not very impressed. The doctor just said he could do it and didn’t go into further details. I also remember waiting for SO long but I felt let down in the actual meeting. Also, he did not show me any before and after pics. I crossed it off my list.
> 
> 
> 2) Dec 23 2017 – ITEM – I didn’t like the clinic itself, but Dr Jung was great. I enjoyed meeting him and he speaks very good English. I was close to choosing him but ITEM quoted at 8 mil KRW when over email they said it would be 6 mil KRW. They said they can reduce it to 7 mil KRW if we paid in hard cash. I wasted a lot of time trying to get this to work because, my bank had auto protect--I couldn’t withdraw such a large amount outside of America. This pissed both me and my Airbnb host Tony who acted as my translator off. So we crossed ITEM off. Also, I noticed a Youtube comment by a girl (Aja Ly) on Item’s YT video that didn’t like her results from Dr Jung. This was a bit upsetting.
> 
> 
> 3) Dec 26 2017 - BONEPS (Doctorbone) – Here’s a link to their site. http://doctorbone.co.kr/index.php?idx=hb/7
> 
> They are a local clinic that is not exposed to the outside. I found this out via Tony. The doctors were nice, but I didn’t like the before and after results.
> 
> 
> 4) Dec 27 2017 – JOGAK – This was it! I met Dr. Song. I liked this guy, his style, and his before and after. I immediately went for surgery. I paid around 6 million KRW. This clinic is a small clinic that SPECIALIZED in head augmentation. I love specialized clinics, so I knew this was the right place.
> 
> 
> 
> Surgery was easy. It was under local anesthesia. It’s literally like sculpting with clay. I wore a head cast and I was able to walk about. I went for Korean barbecue right after because I was so hungry.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps! I know quite a few people who are following me through this journey. While I don’t have super perfect results, its still greatly improved. I look and feel normal now. I feel no difference texture wise. I’m so happy.
> 
> (Note, I usually don't wear my hair so short. I keep it long. I shave it sometimes but this time I kept it shaven just so I could help the surgeon out with the best possible outcome.)
> 
> Before: (Sorry for inverting these 2 pics, but it gives you a good sense of the asymmetry)
> 
> View attachment 3919507
> View attachment 3919508
> 
> 
> Here are my results:
> 
> View attachment 3919509
> View attachment 3919510


Are you still active here? Have you had any issues post-surgery since then til now?


----------



## fiddler

Plagiocephaly said:


> Confirmed the surgery for 12/15 and booked flights for 11/28 and 12/18! I'm really excited this is finally happening. I have no idea where to start when it comes to booking hotels or quarantining in a foreign country, so if anyone has any tips I'd appreciate them. I'm curious if Dr. Song could help me with this, but I'm not really sure if that's a thing doctors do.
> 
> I also overlooked the fact that the flight transaction would send my mother an alert from our bank... So I was forced to tell her what I was planning. She didn't take it very well, as I expected. Oh well!
> 
> I'll probably stop updating until the procedure has been done, so see everyone then.


Good luck brotha, please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Plagiocephaly

Got it done today! Procedure was fine but holy **** my head hurts now. I'm gonna make my own thread about it once I've fully healed. I'll share some pics then.

If anyone has any questions in the meantime, lemme know.


----------



## no.24601

Plagiocephaly said:


> Got it done today! Procedure was fine but holy **** my head hurts now. I'm gonna make my own thread about it once I've fully healed. I'll share some pics then.
> 
> If anyone has any questions in the meantime, lemme know.


How much is the price bro?


----------



## Plagiocephaly

no.24601 said:


> How much is the price bro?


$6K


----------



## silence_of_mine

Plagiocephaly said:


> $6K


How is it going? Im also considering doing the same but want to find out more about everything especially post op..to bad there are almost no inputs of ppl after 4-5 years after procedures. 

Hope you are recovering well and are happy with the results, we won't mind if you share pics


----------



## enjoyscandy

Ive been emailing people and looking into 'burring' and reduction, and it just doesnt seem viable.

I am emailing with dr. song now depends how yours turns out lol. my goal is to improve the front 'boxy' look so my front profile looks good at least.

I dont even know what is wrong with mine tbh, some pics it can look pushed up, others not at all.


----------



## no.24601

enjoyscandy said:


> Ive been emailing people and looking into 'burring' and reduction, and it just doesnt seem viable.
> 
> I am emailing with dr. song now depends how yours turns out lol. my goal is to improve the front 'boxy' look so my front profile looks good at least.
> 
> I dont even know what is wrong with mine tbh, some pics it can look pushed up, others not at all.
> 
> View attachment 4935386
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935400


You should do ct scan and you will know what is wrong is your head shape.


----------



## enjoyscandy

no.24601 said:


> You should do ct scan and you will know what is wrong is your head shape.



Yea im looking into doing it.


----------



## enjoyscandy

Any update yet?

i have been messing around w my hairstle a lot and i can fix my weirdness by doing that(hair wont stay), which is kinda leading me in the direction of dr.song. I can weirdly, by adding volume to the deformed side, like improve the shape of it so it looks better.


----------



## Plagiocephaly

enjoyscandy said:


> Any update yet?
> 
> i have been messing around w my hairstle a lot and i can fix my weirdness by doing that(hair wont stay), which is kinda leading me in the direction of dr.song. I can weirdly, by adding volume to the deformed side, like improve the shape of it so it looks better.


I still have a lot of fluid build up in my forehead area. Dr. said it should go away in a month, so I don't have a 100% clear view of the result yet, but I am happy so far.

What I can see right now though, is that I'm probably going to look into further improving my head shape via fat grafting. A limitation of bone cement is that it can only be applied to bone, and unfortunately my flat area includes my temple, which has muscle.


----------



## rodney_gene_jr

How bad was the pain and for how long it lasted? 
I did the back of the head with dr. Song last year and it wasn't painful that much at all, was more like a burn sensation which lasted for 2-3 days, after that I felt really great. 
Once the covid situation stabilises a bit, I'm thinking of doing front part of vertex and just a top of forehead in one go.


----------



## Tankers123

rodney_gene_jr said:


> How bad was the pain and for how long it lasted?
> I did the back of the head with dr. Song last year and it wasn't painful that much at all, was more like a burn sensation which lasted for 2-3 days, after that I felt really great.
> Once the covid situation stabilises a bit, I'm thinking of doing front part of vertex and just a top of forehead in one go.



Hi there, how big is the scarring when you did the back of the head? Like when I shave my hair, would it be noticeable?


----------



## rodney_gene_jr

Scar is quite invisible, I can't find it no matter how hard i look for it.. but I don't rock shaved head, so that's could be the reason.
However, my girlfriend can't see it as well and she was really trying hard. The only thing that there is, is a little depression in the skin, feels like two bumps where the incision was made, dr. Song told me it will stay like this forever, he told me that before we agreed the surgery.
Incision was cca 5 cm.


----------



## Plagiocephaly

rodney_gene_jr said:


> How bad was the pain and for how long it lasted?
> I did the back of the head with dr. Song last year and it wasn't painful that much at all, was more like a burn sensation which lasted for 2-3 days, after that I felt really great.
> Once the covid situation stabilises a bit, I'm thinking of doing front part of vertex and just a top of forehead in one go.


During the procedure the pain was insignificant, like a 2-3. After the procedure, it went to a 6 that lasted 3-4 hours. The best way I can describe it is a bad headache. After that, there wasn't any more pain, just a weird sensation in my forehead like there was a foreign object. After a week it pretty much disappeared.

The second Korea allows foreigners to come in without quarantining, I'm going back to have my back done.


----------



## rodney_gene_jr

Great, sounds somehow like my experience. 
What about swelling, did you have any on your face or under the eyes? 



Plagiocephaly said:


> During the procedure the pain was insignificant, like a 2-3. After the procedure, it went to a 6 that lasted 3-4 hours. The best way I can describe it is a bad headache. After that, there wasn't any more pain, just a weird sensation in my forehead like there was a foreign object. After a week it pretty much disappeared.
> 
> The second Korea allows foreigners to come in without quarantining, I'm going back to have my back done.


----------



## Plagiocephaly

rodney_gene_jr said:


> Great, sounds somehow like my experience.
> What about swelling, did you have any on your face or under the eyes?


My swelling was localized to my upper eyelids and eyebrows mostly. I also got a little bruising. Overall, it was a lot better than I thought it was gonna be.


----------



## kirawhoots

Just registered on here and happy to have found the forum. Saw that there were recent replies on this one. As you can see by my photos, my crown is flat and the back of my head goes back some. The gap between the back of my head to the top of my head throws the whole head shape off. The photos where I have my fingers I would hope I could have my crown raised and make it a round curve from back to top of head. Is this doable with an implant? I want to never have to wear a hat again and live my life and never think about this. I live a state away from Eppley. Was thinking about doing the $200 consultation. Did not think much of it when I started losing my hair years ago. When it got bad enough where I needed to buzz it a few years ago with no guard, I was horrified by my head shape. Not trying to wear a wig but I also can’t go in public without wearing a hat. I’ve lost out on so much in life from this. Head augmentation seems drastic but I don’t know where to turn. I realize overseas is less pricy. Anyone know how much Eppley would be for something like this? Would it be a big mistake seeing him. Seems like all of this is a big gamble no matter who you see. The fact that there’s only a few doctors who have do this type of work in the world scares me.

Thank you all.


----------



## kirawhoots

can this post and my other posts be deleted by the moderator. I am going to write a new post that is more relevant to my situation. Thanks


----------



## kirawhoots

K


----------



## kirawhoots

Disregard my other posts if they do not get deleted my the mod.

I have a depressed area soft spot near the crown of my head. My head already goes back some, so the gap between the back of my head and top of head makes for a bad head shape. I was seeing if it would be possible to get that area filled in to make a more round sloping look. I live a state a away from Dr. Eppley. Would he be a good choice. I know he is pricey, but for my situation, would anyone have any idea the cost.. I might schedule a consultation with him soon. Not sure if I would need an implant or something other.
Thanks all. Sorry for not knowing too much about all this. I just discovered head reshaping a few days ago after 3 years being depressed about my head shape.


----------



## rodney_gene_jr

Dude, you have a perfect shape of head, don't be silly.. some of us forked out couple of thousands of dollars just to come close to that shape you have and still not there. Yes, this surgery could easily fill up volume right there you want it but I sincerely believe it would bulk it up wrongly and it would look really weird and would ruin your actual shape, which is perfect like it is now..
if you really want to invest money in your looks, invest it in hair transplant. For the same amount of cash you would pay for surgery, you can get a full head of hair.
My 2 cents tho.


----------



## silence_of_mine

kirawhoots said:


> Disregard my other posts if they do not get deleted my the mod.
> 
> I have a depressed area soft spot near the crown of my head. My head already goes back some, so the gap between the back of my head and top of head makes for a bad head shape. I was seeing if it would be possible to get that area filled in to make a more round sloping look. I live a state a away from Dr. Eppley. Would he be a good choice. I know he is pricey, but for my situation, would anyone have any idea the cost.. I might schedule a consultation with him soon. Not sure if I would need an implant or something other.
> Thanks all. Sorry for not knowing too much about all this. I just discovered head reshaping a few days ago after 3 years being depressed about my head shape.
> 
> View attachment 4942410
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942411
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942419
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942422
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942427
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942428




Man i wish i had that head shape...it looks very good, and my sincere opinion is that if you add something to "round" more the back of the skull you are risking to ruin it..i dont know, maybe im wrong but thats how it looks to me...

Instead i would get jacked and rock Vin Diesel style, your head looks amazing bro...
At the end you know whats the best for you.


----------



## kirawhoots

Thank you guys for the responses and the kind words. I just don’t get it though. I’m shocked. I see people on here with minor flaws with their head shape. Mine looks way worse. I really don’t think I’m delusional. My head goes way far back. From the side view. The right side of my head is different than the left side. Nothing is symmetrical. It looks like a football. It’s not round. I wish I saw what you guys saw. The last thing I want to be doing is having my head cut open forking tons of money over. Now I get for what I’m trying to accomplish of the surgery could not do that than it doesn’t make any sense. But from the previous pictures when I put my hand over my crown it looks way more round and symmetrical and better. If the surgery could do that I would like that. But if that can’t be achieved and possibly make it worse than of course I wouldn’t want that. I uploaded some other pictures. Would you guys be able to take a second look. There’s just no way I’m this delusional. I look at every other headshape and wish if I could just have that head. I see people getting work on their forehead which I have the same type. They get occipital reduction. My head goes way further back especially on the right. My head is massive as well. Thank you guys again though for the response.

As far as the hair transplant, that seems like as stay away. I tried propecia and got every side affect in the book. With my genetics and rate of balding, plus I’m thinning on my sides and nape as well, not a good idea.


----------



## silence_of_mine

I guess its a psychological issue more than anything...we are simply our own worst critic...to me your head looks great, elongated with a nice shape. I agree that many ppl here have minor issues, but thats I guess always the case = so many already beautiful ladies (and man) do their nose, lips etc and sometimes they look unnatural after that but wth, they just want to do it. 

From what i saw, i believe you can accomplish what you want with surgery, looks like a small implant would be enough to "round" that spot (bone cement or other). But honestly - i wouldnt touch anything if i had a skull like that. All minor "flaws" we see in us arent worth the money/risk and usually we are the only one who mind such things. 

I have severe version of plagiocephaly, many of the ppl here are with mild or minor degree. I think that ppl like me dont feel comfortable to even share pics, hence you see here regular head shape dudes complaining and you think wtf..


----------



## no.24601

rodney_gene_jr said:


> How bad was the pain and for how long it lasted?
> I did the back of the head with dr. Song last year and it wasn't painful that much at all, was more like a burn sensation which lasted for 2-3 days, after that I felt really great.
> Once the covid situation stabilises a bit, I'm thinking of doing front part of vertex and just a top of forehead in one go.


Do you know how much dr he can add to the vertex?because  my head is like don’t have vertex at all and it feel so weird.


----------



## Juvek1

I agree with others that your head kirawhoots is just normal but i also know how you feel and if it bothers you so much go and do it is your life at the end of the day and you know best for yourself....
Although in my opinion Rodney_gene.jr give you great advice....

Here is my head shape my left side is flatten for around 1cm. I spoke with dr. Song last year but back then i wasn't sure about it. I think i will do it this year, first i must do CT scan and send it to him for assessment. I believe at can be done but will be some limitations because of muscles at sides and under ears. Guys, like to hear your opinions if you have any...thanks.


----------



## Socolate

Does anyone know if the filler is limited by the scalp's flexibility and if there are any workarounds? I've got a really (really) flat head with a sharp look at the top. Luckily my barber knows how to hide it a bit, lol. I'm also looking for top of head and forehead augmentation, i'm afraid i need more material than my scalp can handle.


----------



## Socolate

@*kirawhoots* you look fine from here


----------



## Puppycat

Implant cannot be placed in temporal area? My temporal is very flat on both sides.


----------



## dave44

kirawhoots said:


> Disregard my other posts if they do not get deleted my the mod.
> 
> I have a depressed area soft spot near the crown of my head. My head already goes back some, so the gap between the back of my head and top of head makes for a bad head shape. I was seeing if it would be possible to get that area filled in to make a more round sloping look. I live a state a away from Dr. Eppley. Would he be a good choice. I know he is pricey, but for my situation, would anyone have any idea the cost.. I might schedule a consultation with him soon. Not sure if I would need an implant or something other.
> Thanks all. Sorry for not knowing too much about all this. I just discovered head reshaping a few days ago after 3 years being depressed about my head shape.
> 
> View attachment 4942410
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942411
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942419
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942422
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942427
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942428


I would love to have your head shape man. honestly I wouldn't change it one bit. It ain't even worth the money You look completely fine


----------



## dave44

Socolate said:


> Does anyone know if the filler is limited by the scalp's flexibility and if there are any workarounds? I've got a really (really) flat head with a sharp look at the top. Luckily my barber knows how to hide it a bit, lol. I'm also looking for top of head and forehead augmentation, i'm afraid i need more material than my scalp can handle.


I feel the exact same way. which is why I don't think PPMA is the route that I can take. I think I must do an implant.


----------



## dave44

mlydzz said:


> I would just keep it to myself, clearly my family who was at fault for allowing me to have chronic plagiocephaly think im crazy for being insecure about it when in reality it literally looks so terribly flat. Like how am I at fault? They keep gaslighting me but neglect as a baby is very visible and I think I'll always have resentment about it since they dont agree.
> I have long hair so I can hide it but by giving myself volume it makes my hair look like I got a really bad cut. Doesnt help that my mom poits it out a lot saying its ugly like ok not like i have the option to not do it? (: ...
> 
> Going to the hairsalon is a nightmare, getting a new hairstyle is a nightmare, wanting short hair is basically impossible.


getting your haircut is the absolute worst thing ever. it's so disappointing every time you get a haircut. at least for me it is


----------



## dave44

Jo-Tchong said:


> In my case I can wait as long as I can hide it my hair. But i am passed 30yo and it started thinning : the whole process of fixing my hair daily is getting longer, increasingly sophisticated and frustrating. This is what pushes me to do the operation, as I know at some point I can't rely on my hair anymore. I might as well do a hair transplant after that.
> In the end a 10k+ budget just to look normal... but it will definitely save hair styling time over the long run


same for me. hair is thinning. I am running out of time.


----------



## dave44

silence_of_mine said:


> I guess its a psychological issue more than anything...we are simply our own worst critic...to me your head looks great, elongated with a nice shape. I agree that many ppl here have minor issues, but thats I guess always the case = so many already beautiful ladies (and man) do their nose, lips etc and sometimes they look unnatural after that but wth, they just want to do it.
> 
> From what i saw, i believe you can accomplish what you want with surgery, looks like a small implant would be enough to "round" that spot (bone cement or other). But honestly - i wouldnt touch anything if i had a skull like that. All minor "flaws" we see in us arent worth the money/risk and usually we are the only one who mind such things.
> 
> I have severe version of plagiocephaly, many of the ppl here are with mild or minor degree. I think that ppl like me dont feel comfortable to even share pics, hence you see here regular head shape dudes complaining and you think wtf..


look at my pics man You can't be as bad as me lol


----------



## silence_of_mine

dave44 said:


> look at my pics man You can't be as bad as me lol


Mine is that bad that I cant even post a pic  the problem is that im bold so its even more pronounced. If zou have FB profile PM me so i can show you how twisted I am 
I live under the hat..i never go out without a hat..NEVER

I found one clinic in Germany that does implants and use titanium screws to hold the implant but nothing else here in Europe...i heard one in Switzerland but the price is ridiculous...Im kinda afraid of this bone cement just bcs of the lack of info on it, very difficult to find the experience of ppl who did the surgery 5 - 10years ago or so..


----------



## dave44

silence_of_mine said:


> Mine is that bad that I cant even post a pic  the problem is that im bold so its even more pronounced. If zou have FB profile PM me so i can show you how twisted I am
> I live under the hat..i never go out without a hat..NEVER
> 
> I found one clinic in Germany that does implants and use titanium screws to hold the implant but nothing else here in Europe...i heard one in Switzerland but the price is ridiculous...Im kinda afraid of this bone cement just bcs of the lack of info on it, very difficult to find the experience of ppl who did the surgery 5 - 10years ago or so..


I live under a hat too. I created inserts for my hats to give the appearance that my head shape is normal. (glued foam into them).. there's a guy in Indiana USA that does inserts. his name is Berry Eppley.. also very expressive. Around 20k..


----------



## Ikho

Hi, i did the operation exactly 2 years ago, i describe my experience page 9 of this topic. Just a short message to let you know that the result is still great, nothing weird happened


----------



## dave44

Ikho said:


> Hi, i did the operation exactly 2 years ago, i describe my experience page 9 of this topic. Just a short message to let you know that the result is still great, nothing weird happened


can you post some pics


----------



## Ikho

dave44 said:


> can you post some pics


I posted my before/after page 10


----------



## mlydzz

silence_of_mine said:


> I guess its a psychological issue more than anything...we are simply our own worst critic...to me your head looks great, elongated with a nice shape. I agree that many ppl here have minor issues, but thats I guess always the case = so many already beautiful ladies (and man) do their nose, lips etc and sometimes they look unnatural after that but wth, they just want to do it.
> 
> From what i saw, i believe you can accomplish what you want with surgery, looks like a small implant would be enough to "round" that spot (bone cement or other). But honestly - i wouldnt touch anything if i had a skull like that. All minor "flaws" we see in us arent worth the money/risk and usually we are the only one who mind such things.
> 
> I have severe version of plagiocephaly, many of the ppl here are with mild or minor degree. I think that ppl like me dont feel comfortable to even share pics, hence you see here regular head shape dudes complaining and you think wtf..


Mine is also extremelo severe I would share pictures if i wasn't so self conscious about it  the people who showed themselves here really aren't bad at all. Mine literally looks like someone cut my skull in half.


----------



## mlydzz

Plagiocephaly said:


> $6K


Did you pay in krw or in usd?


----------



## LOTR2Towers

Hi all. I just joined but have been following this thread since last March. Have similar shape as @Ikho where head is more rounded/sticks out a bit more on one side vs other and flat on back (actually know another guy who’s almost exactly the same). Always wondered if there was a “fix” for it but never thought to look until shelter in place happened last year and I looked it up one day out of boredom. Came across this thread and been following since.

I reached out to Dr. Song a week after, sent him pictures and have been corresponding with him. Planned on going last Fall but decided against it due to do quarantine. Currently thinking of going when quarantine requirements are reduced or lifted. Hopefully by March or April. If I do go and anyone else is planning the same, maybe we can meet up for a few days to hang out and support each other.

Also, @kirawhoots your head is perfectly fine! Shoot even I go back and forth on mine since it’s not affecting me as much these days. Somewhat made peace with it. I just want to be even more confident and be able to do things like swimming, wear a hat, etc. hence thinking about the procedure. Would recommend working on your confidence a bit more vs procedure. I see what you’re talking about but I don’t see it as a problem. Many would love to have what you have.


----------



## enjoyscandy

" I live a state a away from Dr. Eppley. Would he be a good choice. I know he is pricey, but for my situation, would anyone have any idea the cost..  "

I think he'd do alright. COunting the cost of travel its probably same price.

I heard he was like 7-8k for BoTh augmentation. Only difference is dr.song specializes in head augmentation.


----------



## jc987

silence_of_mine said:


> Mine is that bad that I cant even post a pic  the problem is that im bold so its even more pronounced. If zou have FB profile PM me so i can show you how twisted I am
> I live under the hat..i never go out without a hat..NEVER
> 
> I found one clinic in Germany that does implants and use titanium screws to hold the implant but nothing else here in Europe...i heard one in Switzerland but the price is ridiculous...Im kinda afraid of this bone cement just bcs of the lack of info on it, very difficult to find the experience of ppl who did the surgery 5 - 10years ago or so..



Hi there, 

You are absolutely right. I spoke with this German doctor Dr Kremer in Munich. His surgery is definitely pricy (_we are talking here about 15.000 Euros + another 1.000 Euros for a follow-up examination charge), _and the whole procedure requires total intravenous anaesthesia due to the titanium screws in your cranial bones. Too expensive, but the doctor showed me great results though. 

Well, I follow this thread since from the beginning and I almost decided to do this surgery last year. I even communicated with Dr Song in Seoul and buddied up with another guy from this forum , but I faced some financial difficulties last winter and Covid was another blow for me as well. However, I spoke with a mate he is a doctor and studied with a few other international students medicine. Well, he recommended a surgeon in Turkey, offering a similar producer as Dr Song for a fraction of the cost. Does anyone have experience with surgeries in Turkey?

JC


----------



## kirawhoots

Thank you everybody for the kind words. It made me feel really good and was encouraging to read the responses. The last thing I want to do is get my head cut open for surgery and fork over a ton of money for a result that may or may not be up to par. Again though, I’m still shocked by your guys positive feedback. I consider my head shape not suitable for shaving and so different from every other bald guy. I just feel like I can’t pull it off. In real life, I have heard some mean comments from some and little to no female attention. I’m sure my confidence is part of this, but I just don’t know how you guys can think my head shape is normal or ok. To be fair, some people say it’s not that bad but I can’t tell if they’re just being nice. I feel like I also get double takes in public more often than others and not in a positive way. I just don’t see what you guys see. I understand we can be our own worst critics, but there’s no way I’m delusional. Regardless, thank you guys. This was a real confidence boost. Just wish I agreed.


----------



## silence_of_mine

jc987 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> You are absolutely right. I spoke with this German doctor Dr Kremer in Munich. His surgery is definitely pricy (_we are talking here about 15.000 Euros + another 1.000 Euros for a follow-up examination charge), _and the whole procedure requires total intravenous anaesthesia due to the titanium screws in your cranial bones. Too expensive, but the doctor showed me great results though.
> 
> Well, I follow this thread since from the beginning and I almost decided to do this surgery last year. I even communicated with Dr Song in Seoul and buddied up with another guy from this forum , but I faced some financial difficulties last winter and Covid was another blow for me as well. However, I spoke with a mate he is a doctor and studied with a few other international students medicine. Well, he recommended a surgeon in Turkey, offering a similar producer as Dr Song for a fraction of the cost. Does anyone have experience with surgeries in Turkey?
> 
> JC




Thank you so much for sharing your experience and info...i tried to find something in Turkey knowing that they would have better price but I couldn't find any clinic that does that. 

Im assuming this branch will become more and more popular and it will become cheaper..the OP isnt that complicated after all. If you have any info on what clinic does that in Turkey please share so i can ask for the price.


----------



## jc987

silence_of_mine said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your experience and info...i tried to find something in Turkey knowing that they would have better price but I couldn't find any clinic that does that.
> 
> Im assuming this branch will become more and more popular and it will become cheaper..the OP isnt that complicated after all. If you have any info on what clinic does that in Turkey please share so i can ask for the price.



Certainly, will do...
My mate sent some emails to Turkey. Just waiting for some feedback and I will keep u guys updated here.


----------



## jc987

Hi guys, 

We have contacted five doctors in Turkey and received our first responses.  We inquired about the practised procedures and methods, the price of the surgery as well as the doability by using bone cement. 

First, Prof. Dr Aylin Karabulut replied that any surgery close to the head is dangerous and suggested that bone cement wouldn’t give a satisfactory result. She recommended getting a nice hair cut to cover up the deformation. 

The second response was from Prof. Dr Ali Grülek (educated in Turkey and the US. According to his website he attended the University of Texas), and he usually uses Mersilene mesh for this procedure. According to him he can easily reshape/alter this material and change ultimately the deformed head. However, he could also use bone cement or implants as requested. Now the interesting part, the price. We got a quote between 1.700 and 2.900 Euros – depending on the case and the material used.  Well, you guys can have look on his Insta account @profdraligurlek 

The price is definitely tempting, but I need to be 100% sure. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## silence_of_mine

jc987 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We have contacted five doctors in Turkey and received our first responses.  We inquired about the practised procedures and methods, the price of the surgery as well as the doability by using bone cement.
> 
> First, Prof. Dr Aylin Karabulut replied that any surgery close to the head is dangerous and suggested that bone cement wouldn’t give a satisfactory result. She recommended getting a nice hair cut to cover up the deformation.
> 
> The second response was from Prof. Dr Ali Grülek (educated in Turkey and the US. According to his website he attended the University of Texas), and he usually uses Mersilene mesh for this procedure. According to him he can easily reshape/alter this material and change ultimately the deformed head. However, he could also use bone cement or implants as requested. Now the interesting part, the price. We got a quote between 1.700 and 2.900 Euros – depending on the case and the material used.  Well, you guys can have look on his Insta account @profdraligurlek
> 
> The price is definitely tempting, but I need to be 100% sure.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



Thank you so much for this info..the price is amazing and Dr Ali seems legit. I will look into it more. Hopefully this kind of operation will become more mainstream with prices like this.


----------



## jc987

Thanks, buddy!

As per Dr Song and others, this whole bone cement business is just a quick and safe solution. However, the price is outrageous. My family and friends think I am a total obsessed lunatic with my head.  Anyway, during a worldwide pandemic, I am not going to do this soon. I am currently in Germany, and we are in a total lockdown situation since the 16th of December, and it was extended till to the 14th of February. 

stay safe.


----------



## Sanjaysssss

Puppycat said:


> Implant cannot be placed in temporal area? My temporal is very flat on both sides.


Dr eppely does implant on temoprals


----------



## shmn10

Hi everyone, there is another doctor in Istanbul, Turkey who specializes in craniofacial surgeries, his name is Dr. Muzaffer Celik. He does not do silicone implants but uses Prolene mesh and/or fat injections. I have no idea of the risks with using mesh compared to other materials. Does anyone know?


----------



## shmn10

jc987 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We have contacted five doctors in Turkey and received our first responses.  We inquired about the practised procedures and methods, the price of the surgery as well as the doability by using bone cement.
> 
> First, Prof. Dr Aylin Karabulut replied that any surgery close to the head is dangerous and suggested that bone cement wouldn’t give a satisfactory result. She recommended getting a nice hair cut to cover up the deformation.
> 
> The second response was from Prof. Dr Ali Grülek (educated in Turkey and the US. According to his website he attended the University of Texas), and he usually uses Mersilene mesh for this procedure. According to him he can easily reshape/alter this material and change ultimately the deformed head. However, he could also use bone cement or implants as requested. Now the interesting part, the price. We got a quote between 1.700 and 2.900 Euros – depending on the case and the material used.  Well, you guys can have look on his Insta account @profdraligurlek
> 
> The price is definitely tempting, but I need to be 100% sure.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



I have a friend in Turkey who helped translate that second doctor's reviews and some of them are not good, in that he has lawsuits. The results of those head augmentations on his page look really promising however, especially at that price.


----------



## jc987

shmn10 said:


> I have a friend in Turkey who helped translate that second doctor's reviews and some of them are not good, in that he has lawsuits. The results of those head augmentations on his page look really promising however, especially at that price.



Thanks mate!

Lots of great information... Have you contacted Dr Celik? Would be interesting to hear more details about his experience. I think experience is key...

On the other hand, I don't want any fat injections because it will disappear within 12 months and it is not really a longlasting fix. I personally have no clue about these mesh implants. But I have watched a few vids on YouTube of craniofacial related plastic surgeries and this material is widely used. Once again, thank you for your input.


----------



## shmn10

jc987 said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Lots of great information... Have you contacted Dr Celik? Would be interesting to hear more details about his experience. I think experience is key...
> 
> On the other hand, I don't want any fat injections because it will disappear within 12 months and it is not really a longlasting fix. I personally have no clue about these mesh implants. But I have watched a few vids on YouTube of craniofacial related plastic surgeries and this material is widely used. Once again, thank you for your input.



hey, no problem! I think he's worth reaching out to, just so you can judge how he responds to your case. For me Dr Celik drew on a paper and explained what he would do with the implant (apply the mesh in layers) so I can get the desired shape. He also showed me pictures of work he did on previous patients but they were not for head augmentation, so I wasn't sure what to make of that. Dr. Celik quoted me 15k (yikes) but I'm a different case, it's for a revision. I think on average it's about 5k USD.


----------



## jc987

shmn10 said:


> hey, no problem! I think he's worth reaching out to, just so you can judge how he responds to your case. For me Dr Celik drew on a paper and explained what he would do with the implant (apply the mesh in layers) so I can get the desired shape. He also showed me pictures of work he did on previous patients but they were not for head augmentation, so I wasn't sure what to make of that. Dr. Celik quoted me 15k (yikes) but I'm a different case, it's for a revision. I think on average it's about 5k USD.



No worries, buddy!

Five grand? Almost the same price as Dr Song. Well, we keep an eye on it. I am still waiting for some responses of a few surgeons.


----------



## enjoyscandy

jc987 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We have contacted five doctors in Turkey and received our first responses.  We inquired about the practised procedures and methods, the price of the surgery as well as the doability by using bone cement.
> 
> First, Prof. Dr Aylin Karabulut replied that any surgery close to the head is dangerous and suggested that bone cement wouldn’t give a satisfactory result. She recommended getting a nice hair cut to cover up the deformation.
> 
> The second response was from Prof. Dr Ali Grülek (educated in Turkey and the US. According to his website he attended the University of Texas), and he usually uses Mersilene mesh for this procedure. According to him he can easily reshape/alter this material and change ultimately the deformed head. However, he could also use bone cement or implants as requested. Now the interesting part, the price. We got a quote between 1.700 and 2.900 Euros – depending on the case and the material used.  Well, you guys can have look on his Insta account @profdraligurlek
> 
> The price is definitely tempting, but I need to be 100% sure.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



Tbh..I feel like, just for back of the head, its gotta be so easy and straightforward to improve it. Like, just add mass and you cant go that wrong.

Youd genuinely have to have no idea what youre doing to **** that up.


----------



## Fleong

Plagiocephaly said:


> Got it done today! Procedure was fine but holy **** my head hurts now. I'm gonna make my own thread about it once I've fully healed. I'll share some pics then.
> 
> If anyone has any questions in the meantime, lemme know.



Hey buddy,  how are you recovering?
Im planning to head over as soon as restrictions are over.
May I ask if it was easy to obtain a south korean simcard at the airport?
I Mean do they speak english ok?
As I need it for GPS navigation purposes..
Thanks


----------



## Plagiocephaly

Fleong said:


> Hey buddy,  how are you recovering?
> Im planning to head over as soon as restrictions are over.
> May I ask if it was easy to obtain a south korean simcard at the airport?
> I Mean do they speak english ok?
> As I need it for GPS navigation purposes..
> Thanks


Hey I'm totally recovered now. Looking into a fat transfer now to finish my forehead off, but have been sidetracked by life. 

I'm not sure about the simcard question tbh as I didn't need one. I have Verizon and just switched to an international plan for a month to access 4G when I needed it, which wasn't often. Otherwise I just saved addresses on my phone and used wifi. Try searching this forum for info about simcards.

I'd say everyone I encountered was able to speak English well enough for me to get the gist of what they were saying, but there were a few moments of confusion for sure, mainly because I'm terrible at understanding accents, lol. The only person I met who didn't understand me at all was my taxi, so try to avoid them. Dr. Song speaks it near perfectly.


----------



## Fleong

Plagiocephaly said:


> Hey I'm totally recovered now. Looking into a fat transfer now to finish my forehead off, but have been sidetracked by life.
> 
> I'm not sure about the simcard question tbh as I didn't need one. I have Verizon and just switched to an international plan for a month to access 4G when I needed it, which wasn't often. Otherwise I just saved addresses on my phone and used wifi. Try searching this forum for info about simcards.
> 
> I'd say everyone I encountered was able to speak English well enough for me to get the gist of what they were saying, but there were a few moments of confusion for sure, mainly because I'm terrible at understanding accents, lol. The only person I met who didn't understand me at all was my taxi, so try to avoid them. Dr. Song speaks it near perfectly.



Hi, thanks for the reply.
Ok well, I'll try to activate roaming for internet use.
And as for transportation, you're recommending not to use a taxi, what else can one use to get to hotel?

I am aware that Dr Song speaks english quite well,so that's not an issue.
So I'm still waiting to have my surgery done..it looks like its gonna be another yr at least, although I hope not.

Glad to hear most of you guys who've had the surgery  done, have recovered well.


----------



## mlydzz

Fleong said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply.
> Ok well, I'll try to activate roaming for internet use.
> And as for transportation, you're recommending not to use a taxi, what else can one use to get to hotel?
> 
> I am aware that Dr Song speaks english quite well,so that's not an issue.
> So I'm still waiting to have my surgery done..it looks like its gonna be another yr at least, although I hope not.
> 
> Glad to hear most of you guys who've had the surgery  done, have recovered well.



I have been to Korea once and I never bought a sim card. There are a lot of places with free wifi you can just snatch one, but if you tend to be anxious about being lost then well airports have them. Use the app kakaometro if you plan to use the subway, its very easy to understand and it saved my life lol you can buy a subway card at the airport and charge it right there, just ask the person who sells it to you where you can charge it or they can also charge it for you.

If you don't want to use a cab there's uber.


----------



## Fleong

mlydzz said:


> I have been to Korea once and I never bought a sim card. There are a lot of places with free wifi you can just snatch one, but if you tend to be anxious about being lost then well airports have them. Use the app kakaometro if you plan to use the subway, its very easy to understand and it saved my life lol you can buy a subway card at the airport and charge it right there, just ask the person who sells it to you where you can charge it or they can also charge it for you.
> 
> If you don't want to use a cab there's uber.



Hello, thanks for the reply.
I want to use internet while in the cab or uber so, I know exactly where I'm heading. 
I think I'll activate roaming (which costs more) and try to buy a sim card while also using the available wifi wherever possible..hope that will suffice.


----------



## JWad1

hi new to the forum. I'm a bald guy that noticed the back of my head was flat after shaving it, pretty sure mine is brachycephaly rather than plagio as its flat on both sides. As a bald guy I'm wondering if the edges of this are visible under the skin? I've seen a few pictures in this forum but all had hair just wondering?


----------



## enjoyscandy

Eppley quoted me like 15 grand just for back of the head. 19 grand for total correction including sides/forhead


----------



## JWad1

enjoyscandy said:


> Eppley quoted me like 15 grand just for back of the head. 19 grand for total correction including sides/forhead


From other comments it seem like dr song in South Korea charges about 4-5 grand the back of the head


----------



## MarioKa

MarioKa said:


> I went to Jogak in Seoul two weeks ago to go through the surgery and the results are satisfying. Here are some before and after pictures. Everything went smooth and the Mr. Song was very friendly and professional.
> 
> The only issue that occurred to me was that I am claustrophobic, and can have a hard time if my body is under pressure or I am in small rooms. This will lead to minor panic attacks in worst cases. On the surgery bed, layers will be put on your head which can make you feel trapped if you are too claustrophobic. The solution was general anaesthesia in my case which went good.
> 
> After pictures were shot 2 days after surgery (right after the bandages were taken off).
> 
> View attachment 4163841
> View attachment 4163842


Hey everyone. I posted these pictures in 2018, and many have been reaching out do my DM on how it holds on after nearly 3 years.

Everything is great, no issues at all.


----------



## JWad1

MarioKa said:


> Hey everyone. I posted these pictures in 2018, and many have been reaching out do my DM on how it holds on after nearly 3 years.
> 
> Everything is great, no issues at all.


So it still feels solid


MarioKa said:


> Hey everyone. I posted these pictures in 2018, and many have been reaching out do my DM on how it holds on after nearly 3 years.
> 
> Everything is great, no issues at all.



So do you think the bone cement will permanently hold up and stay in place


----------



## crystaltrina2019

JWad1 said:


> So it still feels solid
> 
> 
> So do you think the bone cement will permanently hold up and stay in place


----------



## crystaltrina2019

Hey, glad to see this page still going. This procedure is still heavy on my mind. I need to get it done ASAP.  Those of you who know, know what I am talking about lol. Its torture feeling self conscious all the time and having to manipulate hairstyles, just to make your head appear normal to everyone else.

Glad to see some of you from 2 years ago back on this page, to confirm they are still okay and results are still in tact etc.

Why does this page however keep saying  "page not found" or is it just me?


----------



## JWad1

crystaltrina2019 said:


> Hey, glad to see this page still going. This procedure is still heavy on my mind. I need to get it done ASAP.  Those of you who know, know what I am talking about lol. Its torture feeling self conscious all the time and having to manipulate hairstyles, just to make your head appear normal to everyone else.
> 
> Glad to see some of you from 2 years ago back on this page, to confirm they are still okay and results are still in tact etc.
> 
> Why does this page however keep saying  "page not found" or is it just me?


It’s definetly a horrible feeling and I hoping to get mine fixed as soon as I have the money saved. Be glad you still have hair, my hair is so far gone I have to shave it and and I have a small dent in the back of my head from a childhood accident to go along with the flat back of my head.


----------



## mlydzz

crystaltrina2019 said:


> Hey, glad to see this page still going. This procedure is still heavy on my mind. I need to get it done ASAP.  Those of you who know, know what I am talking about lol. Its torture feeling self conscious all the time and having to manipulate hairstyles, just to make your head appear normal to everyone else.
> 
> Glad to see some of you from 2 years ago back on this page, to confirm they are still okay and results are still in tact etc.
> 
> Why does this page however keep saying  "page not found" or is it just me?


page loads just fine for me. and I completely understand that torture feeling...


----------



## miraclei

Hello,

I was filled with hope when i found this topic. I’m planning to reach Dr Song and hopefully book a surgery. But seems like JOGAK website is down. Can anyone open the website?

Since it’s down, I need email addresses of dr song or jogak. Can anyone provide it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mlydzz

miraclei said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was filled with hope when i found this topic. I’m planning to reach Dr Song and hopefully book a surgery. But seems like JOGAK website is down. Can anyone open the website?
> 
> Since it’s down, I need email addresses of dr song or jogak. Can anyone provide it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Oh.. I didn't know that's what the person meant when the site was down. My bad. Also his email is doctor@headsculptor.co.kr


----------



## alvas2381

Hi everyone,
I have been following this thread for some time now as I am interested in the same procedure but have some concerns. My previous account was marked as spam for some reason so my post never went through but wanted to let everyone know there is a doctor in Los Angeles that does this procedure using PMMA (bone cement) and he charges about the same as the doctor in Korea.


----------



## mlydzz

alvas2381 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been following this thread for some time now as I am interested in the same procedure but have some concerns. My previous account was marked as spam for some reason so my post never went through but wanted to let everyone know there is a doctor in Los Angeles that does this procedure using PMMA (bone cement) and he charges about the same as the doctor in Korea.


Whats his name? Ig handle or website?


----------



## shmn10

alvas2381 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been following this thread for some time now as I am interested in the same procedure but have some concerns. My previous account was marked as spam for some reason so my post never went through but wanted to let everyone know there is a doctor in Los Angeles that does this procedure using PMMA (bone cement) and he charges about the same as the doctor in Korea.


is it Dr. Hsu? I have been trying to find patient reviews of his work but the before/after pictures on instagram look very good. Maybe someone here has gone to him.


----------



## alvas2381

shmn10 said:


> is it Dr. Hsu? I have been trying to find patient reviews of his work but the before/after pictures on instagram look very good. Maybe someone here has gone to him.




Yes! Dr. Hsu at Line plastic surgery in Koreatown. I’ve been following his work on social media but there aren’t a lot of before & after photos out there.


----------



## Eddie95

mlydzz said:


> Whats his name? Ig handle or website?


Guys , please help!
First of all , am glad for all of you who have had successful surgeries.
I have seen the before and after pics some guys posted here. And please me, none of you is half as bad as my head shape.
I have the weirdest looking flat head and worst, and also an uncommonly large head. Worse yet, I started to lose my hair lately.
I hopped on finasteride to stop the hair loss because I am okay as long as hair is covering my head.The problem is, fin gave me sides :'( horrible one, psychological. It was my only hope.
Now my only option is to do the head augmentation operation.
My questions to those of you who've had the the operation done are as follow:
How much money did the surgery cost in total? flights, hotel.... everything? and do you think Dr Song will be able to fix my head?


----------



## mlydzz

Eddie95 said:


> Guys , please help!
> First of all , am glad for all of you who have had successful surgeries.
> I have seen the before and after pics some guys posted here. And please me, none of you is half as bad as my head shape.
> I have the weirdest looking flat head and worst, and also an uncommonly large head. Worse yet, I started to lose my hair lately.
> I hopped on finasteride to stop the hair loss because I am okay as long as hair is covering my head.The problem is, fin gave me sides :'( horrible one, psychological. It was my only hope.
> Now my only option is to do the head augmentation operation.
> My questions to those of you who've had the the operation done are as follow:
> How much money did the surgery cost in total? flights, hotel.... everything? and do you think Dr Song will be able to fix my head?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096288
> View attachment 5096289


Lol mine is just as bad but from the back side its completely flat. The surgery in korea from JOGAK clinic has been said to be around 6k to 7k usd and hotels/airbnb rates can vary. Look this up online, same for the flights.

Also try emailing him on the email posted above with pictures maybe he will respond


----------



## Eddie95

T


mlydzz said:


> Lol mine is just as bad but from the back side its completely flat. The surgery in korea from JOGAK clinic has been said to be around 6k to 7k usd and hotels/airbnb rates can vary. Look this up online, same for the flights.
> 
> Also try emailing him on the email posted above with pictures maybe he will respond


Thanks for responding man. Appreciated. 
I did email him and he responded and said the surgery would cost 6k$, but, stupid of me, I asked for a price reduction and now he is not responding. Can't blame me when you know my salary (500$ a month here). 
How about you mate? Have you had your surgery yet? Any other good surgeons you can suggest me since obviously I ruined everything with Dr Jogak when I asked about price reduction?


----------



## dave44

enjoyscandy said:


> Eppley quoted me like 15 grand just for back of the head. 19 grand for total correction including sides/forhead


I'm probably going to go with him.  I may need to stretch my skin out and I want a custom implant so I'll have an idea of what it's going to look like before I go under the knife.. what say you? it's more expensive but it's one state over vs going to freaking Korea


----------



## Jo-Tchong

@dave44 in Ashly's 1st post, his Eppley opinion wasn't very positive, based on the internet reviews he saw and his "feeling" after speaking to him, while Jogak was. That said Eppley website has the most extensive information (and track record maybe?) about skull reshaping, so I am a bit confused.

Regarding the method (custom silicone implant vs PMMA bone cement), one can read on Eppley's website:

_"Bone cements requires much larger scalp incisions for placement than custom implants and cover less skull surface area with far more unpredictability in having a smooth shape and the desired aesthetic effect. As a result, bone cements have a much higher rate of revision and are more difficult to modify or replace. While custom implants cost more than bone cements their larger surface area coverage and controlled preoperative design/shape results in higher aesthetic satisfaction with a much lower revision risk…which justifies their increased cost. Both bone cements and custom implants have a remarkably low infectivity risk which does not seem to differ between them"_

My commentary on that would be that a custom implant appears to be more suitable when a significant amount of volume has to be added (to limit the above mentionned risks)


----------



## mlydzz

Eddie95 said:


> T
> 
> Thanks for responding man. Appreciated.
> I did email him and he responded and said the surgery would cost 6k$, but, stupid of me, I asked for a price reduction and now he is not responding. Can't blame me when you know my salary (500$ a month here).
> How about you mate? Have you had your surgery yet? Any other good surgeons you can suggest me since obviously I ruined everything with Dr Jogak when I asked about price reduction?



No I didn't have this surgery yet, planning to maybe early next year. If you read at the beginning of this thread the OP went to other clinics to consult so that's another option for you.

But recently with ITEM clinic they switched up and the doctors left so maybe that's not an option anymore? I have a list of the doctors names and where they left to but there's no Dr Jung so Im not sure who Dr Jung is and don't know if another way it's spelled is Dr Chung.

Also you didn't ruin your chances with Jogak, don't get discouraged. People in korea always try to negotiate the price so that's a very normal occurrence with them. Maybe email him later when you're close to planning your trip and ask all the questions you want or just ask them when you go to the appointment with them? A lot of clinics right now are ignoring foreigners unless you tell them you have a flight booked to korea already or you're already in korea.


----------



## Jo-Tchong

Guys, are some of you willing to do the surgery in Korea this year despite the 14-day quarantine ? or will you wait until it gets cancelled ? I'd like to do it as soon as possible, but the quarantine thing is so discouraging...


----------



## Lia336

Has anybody had multiple augmentations with Jogak ?


----------



## mlydzz

Jo-Tchong said:


> Guys, are some of you willing to do the surgery in Korea this year despite the 14-day quarantine ? or will you wait until it gets cancelled ? I'd like to do it as soon as possible, but the quarantine thing is so discouraging...


If i had the money for it i would.


----------



## enquire10

Is there anyone in the uk that can perform this surgery? I’ve found David Dunaway who seems very reputable. If anyone knows of any other place in the uk that can do this please let me know as I feel confident with uk standards and want to avoid travelling.


----------



## shmn10

Hi guys, has anyone here ever been diagnosed with craniosynostosis before the surgery? It seems a lot of people on this forum acquired the deformity as a baby from improper sleep positioning. Is there anyone here who has it genetically? for example, do any of your parents/relatives have the same head shape?


----------



## Jo-Tchong

shmn10 said:


> Hi guys, has anyone here ever been diagnosed with craniosynostosis before the surgery? It seems a lot of people on this forum acquired the deformity as a baby from improper sleep positioning. Is there anyone here who has it genetically? for example, do any of your parents/relatives have the same head shape?



Genetic in my case. I used to have a round head shape as a kid until my teenage/puberty, where it started to switch slowly to my current adult head shape. Some of my relatives have it too, some not


----------



## mrtyaa

Hey guys.
I have severe plagiocephaly and it's affecting my mental health for years on and off.
My left side is much bigger than my right (ear sticking out)
I want to make the right side bigger so it looks a bit more normal. ( i know it's almost impossible to look perfect for me)

I read here about south Korea. I cant got to the US because i live in the middle east so traveling to the US + expensive prices are too much for me.

I want to know what's the best surgeon to go for. And is custom implant better than PMMA for a large amount of reshaping like my case ?

I'm 27 btw. Thanks


----------



## nick78362

Ok guys, I think I've found the best solution for us if you live in the US.  After years of wanting to get the augmentation surgery, I finally pulled the trigger.  I've looked into Dr Eppley in the US (way too expensive $12k-15k) and Korea (half the price $7k) as the nest best option.   In a way, COVID stopped me from going to Korea; but it gave me time to discover Line Plastic Surgery in Los Angeles (same price as Korea).  Just had it done yesterday, so i'll upload the results in a week or so once the band-aide comes off and the swelling goes away.  Post-surgery, it looked amazing!  Dr Yao performed the surgery and Im so happy with the results.  I really appreciate all of the nurses that kept me comfortable, so a shoutout to them also.  Reach out to consultant Eunice from Line Plastic for consultation.  Tell her Mr. Nguyen had an amazing experience at Line Plastic and wanted others to have the same experience.

Line Plastic Surgery in Los Angeles
www.lineps.com
213-383-3322


----------



## enquire10

nick78362 said:


> Ok guys, I think I've found the best solution for us if you live in the US.  After years of wanting to get the augmentation surgery, I finally pulled the trigger.  I've looked into Dr Eppley in the US (way too expensive $12k-15k) and Korea (half the price $7k) as the nest best option.   In a way, COVID stopped me from going to Korea; but it gave me time to discover Line Plastic Surgery in Los Angeles (same price as Korea).  Just had it done yesterday, so i'll upload the results in a week or so once the band-aide comes off and the swelling goes away.  Post-surgery, it looked amazing!  Dr Yao performed the surgery and Im so happy with the results.  I really appreciate all of the nurses that kept me comfortable, so a shoutout to them also.  Reach out to consultant Eunice from Line Plastic for consultation.  Tell her Mr. Nguyen had an amazing experience at Line Plastic and wanted others to have the same experience.
> 
> Line Plastic Surgery in Los Angeles
> www.lineps.com
> 213-383-3322


I found them a few months ago and contacted them and requested to see some before and after as they had very few on their Instagram and website, but unfortunately they said they couldn’t send any for patients’ privacy.They did say I could see some at my initial consultation.

Did they show you any and were there a lot of cases?

I want to know if they have a decent amount of experience with this procedure.

How much did it cost you?


----------



## nick78362

Jo-Tchong said:


> Guys, are some of you willing to do the surgery in Korea this year despite the 14-day quarantine ? or will you wait until it gets cancelled ? I'd like to do it as soon as possible, but the quarantine thing is so discouraging...


Check out my post from today.  Just had the surgery done yesterday.  No point in traveling to korea if you're from the US and also have to deal with 14 day quarantine/expensive flight.


----------



## nick78362

nick78362 said:


> Ok guys, I think I've found the best solution for us if you live in the US.  After years of wanting to get the augmentation surgery, I finally pulled the trigger.  I've looked into Dr Eppley in the US (way too expensive $12k-15k) and Korea (half the price $7k) as the nest best option.   In a way, COVID stopped me from going to Korea; but it gave me time to discover Line Plastic Surgery in Los Angeles (same price as Korea).  Just had it done yesterday, so i'll upload the results in a week or so once the band-aide comes off and the swelling goes away.  Post-surgery, it looked amazing!  Dr Yao performed the surgery and Im so happy with the results.  I really appreciate all of the nurses that kept me comfortable, so a shoutout to them also.  Reach out to consultant Eunice from Line Plastic for consultation.  Tell her Mr. Nguyen had an amazing experience at Line Plastic and wanted others to have the same experience.
> 
> Line Plastic Surgery in Los Angeles
> www.lineps.com
> 213-383-3322




Use this number instead...  213-507-0070 to get a consultation.


----------



## nick78362

enquire10 said:


> I found them a few months ago and contacted them and requested to see some before and after as they had very few on their Instagram and website, but unfortunately they said they couldn’t send any for patients’ privacy.They did say I could see some at my initial consultation.
> 
> Did they show you any and were there a lot of cases?
> 
> I want to know if they have a decent amount of experience with this procedure.
> 
> How much did it cost you?



During the consultation, I asked the same thing, for additional pics.  So they do have experience in occipital augmentation and other types.  I was quote $8k but was able to negotiate a deal since my girlfriend was also getting work done, so it's a bundle package for us.  They told me each case will be different so my price might be totally different from yours.  The back of my head is FLAT FLAT. lol  My girlfriend doesn't think I need this surgery, but they will never understand.  It's just nice to not have a FLAT head and soon, i can style my hair however I like.


----------



## nick78362

Before the surgery so you guys can see how flat it was.  Pic was taken a few years ago tho


----------



## nick78362




----------



## nick78362

nick78362 said:


> Use this number instead...  213-507-0070 to get a consultation.


BTW... I did a FaceTime consultation (still COVID semi-lockdown in most places a few months back).  Unless you want to fly in and meet in person.


----------



## Jo-Tchong

nick78362 said:


> Ok guys, I think I've found the best solution for us if you live in the US.  After years of wanting to get the augmentation surgery, I finally pulled the trigger.  I've looked into Dr Eppley in the US (way too expensive $12k-15k) and Korea (half the price $7k) as the nest best option.   In a way, COVID stopped me from going to Korea; but it gave me time to discover Line Plastic Surgery in Los Angeles (same price as Korea).  Just had it done yesterday, so i'll upload the results in a week or so once the band-aide comes off and the swelling goes away.  Post-surgery, it looked amazing!  Dr Yao performed the surgery and Im so happy with the results.  I really appreciate all of the nurses that kept me comfortable, so a shoutout to them also.  Reach out to consultant Eunice from Line Plastic for consultation.  Tell her Mr. Nguyen had an amazing experience at Line Plastic and wanted others to have the same experience.
> 
> Line Plastic Surgery in Los Angeles
> www.lineps.com
> 213-383-3322



Hello, thank you for sharing ! I also discovered this clinic 2 months ago via this youtube video 
Looking forward to see your results !


----------



## mlydzz

nick78362 said:


> Before the surgery so you guys can see how flat it was.  Pic was taken a few years ago tho


Are you comfortable showing the picture here? Cant wait to see your before and after! Youve made me interested in him too now please update here I'll greatly appreciate it


----------



## nick78362

mlydzz said:


> Are you comfortable showing the picture here? Cant wait to see your before and after! Youve made me interested in him too now please update here I'll greatly appreciate it


To some, it might not be a huge difference, but it’s no longer a FLAT head for me, so Im happy with the results.  You’ll need to understand that you can only fill as much MMA as your skin allows it to stretch.


----------



## nick78362

nick78362 said:


> To some, it might not be a huge difference, but it’s no longer a FLAT head for me, so Im happy with the results.  You’ll need to understand that you can only fill as much MMA as your skin allows it to stretch.



BTW… Dr Yao (performed my surgery) is a female dr at Line Plastic. The one on YouTube is another dr in the same office.


----------



## nick78362

Jo-Tchong said:


> Hello, thank you for sharing ! I also discovered this clinic 2 months ago via this youtube video
> Looking forward to see your results !




BTW… Dr Yao (performed my surgery) is a female dr at Line Plastic. The one on YouTube is another dr in the same office.


----------



## crystaltrina2019

nick78362 said:


> To some, it might not be a huge difference, but it’s no longer a FLAT head for me, so Im happy with the results.  You’ll need to understand that you can only fill as much MMA as your skin allows it to stretch.


Wow I can definitely see the difference.  Looks good. You seem to have a huge bruise on the side though. How did that happen?

Also could you tell us what the procedure was like, and what the doctor did etc please. Did you feel any pain?


----------



## nick78362

I think it’s similar to a nose job…  Their eyes get bruised/black eye, even though it’s a nose job.  Since it’s the back of my head, I assume it bruises towards both sides of the neck.  
The nurses in the operating room were really nice and always asked if I was comfortable while they setup the procedure. They provide me with some pills, hooked me up to IV, and the dr numbed my head up before surgery. Imagine going to the dentist and they numb you up before doing major work, that’s how the needle felt. They have to get underneath the skin, open up the pocket, so there were some filing motion. I was kind of sleeping in and out during the process, but that’s what I recalled.
My neck also swelled up and it was really uncomfortable to sleep the first several nights. They wrapped it up for compression right after the surgery, but I’m so glad to get rid of the stupid wrap.  the compression is really annoying but totally necessary.  Gotta protect your investment!  I have a follow up appointment next week so they can see the healing/progress of my head.   Please understand that this surgery seems pretty straight forward but know that you will need recovery time.  You should take a week or longer off from work because you will look like a hot mess.  Hope this helps some of you.


----------



## mlydzz

nick78362 said:


> To some, it might not be a huge difference, but it’s no longer a FLAT head for me, so Im happy with the results.  You’ll need to understand that you can only fill as much MMA as your skin allows it to stretch.


Amazing change! I would really appreciate your updates here. I looked for reviews of line plastic surgery and was put off by some negative reviews.. have you experienced any headaches or pressure? Have you been sleeping with your head elevated? Like can you sleep on your back and put pressure on your head?


----------



## nick78362

mlydzz said:


> Amazing change! I would really appreciate your updates here. I looked for reviews of line plastic surgery and was put off by some negative reviews.. have you experienced any headaches or pressure? Have you been sleeping with your head elevated? Like can you sleep on your back and put pressure on your head?


So far no headaches, but definitely pressure from the compression with the wrap for 3 days.  
I’m supposed to sleep elevated and on the side. Avoid sleeping on my back for the first several days. I believe it’s supposed to harden more over the first three days. 
ive slept every which way just to get comfortable but try not to lay on my back too long. And if I did, the pillow is soft and tucked more towards the lower half of my head where surgery wasn’t done.


----------



## mlydzz

nick78362 said:


> So far no headaches, but definitely pressure from the compression with the wrap for 3 days.
> I’m supposed to sleep elevated and on the side. Avoid sleeping on my back for the first several days. I believe it’s supposed to harden more over the first three days.
> ive slept every which way just to get comfortable but try not to lay on my back too long. And if I did, the pillow is soft and tucked more towards the lower half of my head where surgery wasn’t done.


I thought it hardens within the first 20 minutes of application? Anyways thank you for the info


----------



## nick78362

mlydzz said:


> I thought it hardens within the first 20 minutes of application? Anyways thank you for the info


i was told it hardens very quickly, so 20mins sounds about right or even faster.  But was told not to sleep on my back or where the surgery took place. Maybe so the skin and surgery areas can heal??


----------



## mlydzz

nick78362 said:


> i was told it hardens very quickly, so 20mins sounds about right or even faster.  But was told not to sleep on my back or where the surgery took place. Maybe so the skin and surgery areas can heal??


When can you sleep on your back and apply pressure on your head? After how many weeks? Appreciate the reply! I consulted for quotes and they told me 7k to 10k depending on in-person consultation..Too bad i live far from LA


----------



## nick78362

mlydzz said:


> When can you sleep on your back and apply pressure on your head? After how many weeks? Appreciate the reply! I consulted for quotes and they told me 7k to 10k depending on in-person consultation..Too bad i live far from LA


Not sure how far you're from LA, but I flew in from the east coast.
They say you shouldn't for the first two weeks.  Then try not to for 2 months, but i roll around on all sides at night.  I'm a side sleeper but sometimes lay on my back.  they recommend soft pillows so you dont apply too much pressure to the back of the head.  It feels pretty hard now, but i guess to be on the safe side, stay away from laying on your back.  I rub through the back of my head each day to ensure its still even and not lopsided from laying too much on one side vs the other, or on my back by accident.


----------



## mlydzz

nick78362 said:


> Not sure how far you're from LA, but I flew in from the east coast.
> They say you shouldn't for the first two weeks.  Then try not to for 2 months, but i roll around on all sides at night.  I'm a side sleeper but sometimes lay on my back.  they recommend soft pillows so you dont apply too much pressure to the back of the head.  It feels pretty hard now, but i guess to be on the safe side, stay away from laying on your back.  I rub through the back of my head each day to ensure its still even and not lopsided from laying too much on one side vs the other, or on my back by accident.


Thank you for the response. That's a really long time of not being able to sleep on your back 

Did you feel any pressure on your head while on the airplane? And did you use neck pillows to sleep? I feel like they could be useful.

Oh and also very important, how many follow up appointments did you have? And how much time in between each appointment?


----------



## mlydzz

nick78362 said:


> Not sure how far you're from LA, but I flew in from the east coast.
> They say you shouldn't for the first two weeks.  Then try not to for 2 months, but i roll around on all sides at night.  I'm a side sleeper but sometimes lay on my back.  they recommend soft pillows so you dont apply too much pressure to the back of the head.  It feels pretty hard now, but i guess to be on the safe side, stay away from laying on your back.  I rub through the back of my head each day to ensure its still even and not lopsided from laying too much on one side vs the other, or on my back by accident.


I'm also curious, how long did you stay in LA? Sorry for so many questions


----------



## nick78362

mlydzz said:


> I'm also curious, how long did you stay in LA? Sorry for so many questions


I was in LA for 10/11 days.  Flew in on Tuesday, appt was on wednesday, and had a follow-up appt the following wednesday.  Flew back home on friday morning.  As for pressure issues on the plane, didnt really notice any.  Just uncomfortable for the first night or two, then it got better after the 3rd day when i took off the compression wrap.  There will be some swelling and bruises so expect that, in case you have to go to work or have plans.  Within 7-10 days, everything seems normal.  Got a haircut and my barber could tell the difference.


----------



## mlydzz

nick78362 said:


> I was in LA for 10/11 days.  Flew in on Tuesday, appt was on wednesday, and had a follow-up appt the following wednesday.  Flew back home on friday morning.  As for pressure issues on the plane, didnt really notice any.  Just uncomfortable for the first night or two, then it got better after the 3rd day when i took off the compression wrap.  There will be some swelling and bruises so expect that, in case you have to go to work or have plans.  Within 7-10 days, everything seems normal.  Got a haircut and my barber could tell the difference.


Thank you, I suppose you didn't feel super dizzy after surgery/on the first day and could do things normally because I'm gonna go alone from abroad.


----------



## squidgame

Hi everyone,

I have bern following this thread since summer last year and thank you for everyone’s post I now get informed and I’m certain that I want skull aigmentation too.

I have big forehead which somehow curves more backside sometimes I think it looks like alien’s head shape. 

I found someone mentioned dr. Ali Gürlek in Istanbul. Did anyone have experience with him? I checked his Instagram, he covers various range of plastic surgery and some include skull augmentation. The UK’s celeb, Jessica Alvez, was one of his patients. 

I have been talking to him through Instagram DM. He quoted around 3000-4000 USD and 1 week in Istanbul is enough to get the procedure done.

After several weeks of talking through IG, mail, and whatsapp, he also showed me two pictures that were not on his Instagram. I am thinking of flying to Istanbul by the end of October to meet him. But if anyone knows something about his work and can share some information, I’d be grateful to you.

His IG is prof.dr.aligurlek
His webite is aligurlek.com.tr


----------



## donewithit2021

I am having this surgery next month in LA for building up the volume in my flat back of the head. Been dealing with it a long time, decided its now or never. Had some pretty good vibes from the Doctor doing the procedure using MMA. I have a very uniformally flat back of the head, braciocephaly. Hoping to achieve a desired result. Hope to see more posts from people here, I hope to update everyone assuming all goes well.


----------



## mlydzz

donewithit2021 said:


> I am having this surgery next month in LA for building up the volume in my flat back of the head. Been dealing with it a long time, decided its now or never. Had some pretty good vibes from the Doctor doing the procedure using MMA. I have a very uniformally flat back of the head, braciocephaly. Hoping to achieve a desired result. Hope to see more posts from people here, I hope to update everyone assuming all goes well.
> 
> View attachment 5231932


Where in LA? Line plastic surgery?


----------



## donewithit2021

mlydzz said:


> Where in LA? Line plastic surgery?


Hey, yes Line. Dr Yao


----------



## donewithit2021

donewithit2021 said:


> Hey, yes Line. Dr Yao


Definitely nervous as hell, lived with this for 36 years so Im at peace with my decision. Wanted to do it on numerous occasions years before, but could not find the right doctor or timing, as we all know this is not a common surgery… she sounded very nice and confident. She told me it will all depend on how much the scalp can stretch, so Im hoping for a miracle. Have my plane tickets and hotel stay booked. Surgery is $8500 from the quote I got.


----------



## dave44

just completed my CT scan, I opted to go with Eppley plastic surgery. Check out my skull


----------



## donewithit2021

dave44 said:


> just completed my CT scan, I opted to go with Eppley plastic surgery. Check out my skull


My CT wouldn’t look much different from yours based on my above profile photo… I consulted with Eppley Id say around 2011, and I believe I had a CT done through his order as well. I did alot of research on him, but ultimately found some really disturbing reviews especially of one patient who later committed suicide as a result of a botched procedure. I understand that every practice in this line of work will have unsatisfied patients, though something about the whole thing just put me off from doing it… fast forward to today and I found this forum, looked at options in Korea but I’m just not willing to travel overseas and sit there for two weeks in quarantine up until I could even do the surgery. Line turned out to be within the United States which is great so I don’t have to fly abroad, and the price turned out to be roughly the same as what I would pay for doing it in South Korea, plus airfare and hotels.. there aren’t many reviews mentioning this specific procedure through Line, but they do have a ton of before and after‘s which seem to be genuine. My consult with the doctor also went well; based on my research of her, it seems that she is really very passionate about what she does and how she does it.  At this point of my life, I feel like I have to stop thinking about it and take action. I’m hoping that even at the very least, the results will still be better than where I’m at now. This forum has been very helpful in making my decision and finding the clinic I’m going to in about 20 days. My wife and child is traveling with me, as my wife is in the medical field and can also look after me for the time I am there with her post op. I can’t help but think of the day when I can confidently shave my hair off or cut it down real short and not have to think about all the obsessive rituals and routines of fixing and styling my hair constantly, just so the problem isn't noticeable to myself or others.. This forum sums it up really well, that those who also have this problem know how devastating it can be to their confidence and self-esteem. It’s really unfortunate and almost a crime that doctors these days don’t warn the parents about positioning their child, and the implications that these deformities can have on their children as they get older. What’s done is done, and I can’t change how I was born or what happened when I was a baby, but I think at this point the price to pay will be for worth it if I can achieve even a normal looking profile that would not make me so self-conscious all the time. I wish you good luck with your surgery, and I truly hope that Eppley does a fantastic job and you’re satisfied with the result. He recommended an implant with screws to me at that time but maybe things have evolved since my consult with him. When is your surgery? I hope you can come back and post and keep us informed of your results and maybe even post some before and after‘s. I plan to do the same. If you wanna reach out you can always email me and we can chat. I have not talk to a single person about what I have since I discovered it when I was a teenager except for my wife who knows. She knows just how much is bothers me and how long it has bothered me for. She supports my decision and just wants to see me happy and put this ordeal behind me, literally and figuratively!
Eddieboyyy1@gmail.com is my contact


----------



## donewithit2021

dave44 said:


> just completed my CT scan, I opted to go with Eppley plastic surgery. Check out my skull


Heres mine.


----------



## mlydzz

donewithit2021 said:


> I can’t help but think of the day when I can confidently shave my hair off or cut it down real short and not have to think about all the obsessive rituals and routines of fixing and styling my hair constantly, just so the problem isn't noticeable to myself or others.





donewithit2021 said:


> It’s really unfortunate and almost a crime that doctors these days don’t warn the parents about positioning their child, and the implications that these deformities can have on their children as they get older.


I understand this problem all too well... it's very mentally exhausting. I'm happy you'll have the surgery soon and feel confident about it for once, I can only imagine how much relief that would bring you. I'm glad you have someone whos very supportive of your decision and understands!


----------



## ero

@ashk


Chris61999 said:


> Wow, the results were better then I thought, overall i was just very worried and paranoid what if this or that, if anyone has a similar case as mine id recommend jogak


idk if your still active here but can you post a picture of the back of your head not a side view pic please


----------



## ero

Ashly117 said:


> So this was a journey that I definitely need to detail because I see no surgery reviews for head augmentation. But it’s a very powerful surgery that changes your head shape and can even affect hairstyles.
> 
> 
> A bit about me: I live in California, USA. I’m 25 and male. I’m Indian, and quarter Middle Eastern…so I’m the _other_ kind of Asian. Unfortunately I was born with a stupid skull shape officially called occipital plagiocephaly.
> 
> 
> September 2017 – I wanted this surgery done. So I did research online and found 3 local options.
> 
> 
> 1)    Barry Eppley – He offered a free video consult, so I took it. He seemed too positive, which is not a good sign. Also, he’s got a lot of complaints online which scared me. Just look it up on Google and you’ll see entire threads with a bunch of people complaining about botched results. Also a girl called Lucille Lacovelli filled a lawsuit against him, lost, and then committed suicide. So I didn’t want anything to do with him.
> 
> 2)    Youssef Tahari – He offered a free video consult too. His method didn’t seem too good for me. He suggested a bicoronal approach and inserting a silicone implant. This was bad because I didn’t want a scar over my head like that and I didn’t want a massive silicone implant in the back of my head.
> 
> 3)    Deschamps Braly – I called to set up an appointment, but their consultants appeared very snotty. They were quoting prices at $15,000 minimum and averaging at about $22,000. WTF. Also they refused to show any before and after pics due to BS reasons like “to protect the emotional state of their patients from the public”. They said I’d have to come into the consultation, which would cost me $600.
> 
> 
> Basically all these options were too expensive and did not have convincing before and after results or testimonials.
> 
> 
> October 2017 – I found out about purse forum. But they also didn’t have solid reviews detailing about this procedure. But I did find out some people mentioning ITEM clinic. They claimed that they could make a 2 inch incision and use bone cement (which is a lot safer than silicone) to reshape the head like a sculpture. I did a bit more research and I had my Korean Airbnb host Tony to help me out. I’ll write a separate post on Tony and how AMAZING he was in helping me. I booked the Korea Trip from Dec 21 2017 – Jan 1st 2018
> 
> I was able to find 4 clinics that offered to do the back of the head augmentation with bone cement.
> 
> 
> 1) Dec 22 2017 – Banobagi – Not very impressed. The doctor just said he could do it and didn’t go into further details. I also remember waiting for SO long but I felt let down in the actual meeting. Also, he did not show me any before and after pics. I crossed it off my list.
> 
> 
> 2) Dec 23 2017 – ITEM – I didn’t like the clinic itself, but Dr Jung was great. I enjoyed meeting him and he speaks very good English. I was close to choosing him but ITEM quoted at 8 mil KRW when over email they said it would be 6 mil KRW. They said they can reduce it to 7 mil KRW if we paid in hard cash. I wasted a lot of time trying to get this to work because, my bank had auto protect--I couldn’t withdraw such a large amount outside of America. This pissed both me and my Airbnb host Tony who acted as my translator off. So we crossed ITEM off. Also, I noticed a Youtube comment by a girl (Aja Ly) on Item’s YT video that didn’t like her results from Dr Jung. This was a bit upsetting.
> 
> 
> 3) Dec 26 2017 - BONEPS (Doctorbone) – Here’s a link to their site. http://doctorbone.co.kr/index.php?idx=hb/7
> 
> They are a local clinic that is not exposed to the outside. I found this out via Tony. The doctors were nice, but I didn’t like the before and after results.
> 
> 
> 4) Dec 27 2017 – JOGAK – This was it! I met Dr. Song. I liked this guy, his style, and his before and after. I immediately went for surgery. I paid around 6 million KRW. This clinic is a small clinic that SPECIALIZED in head augmentation. I love specialized clinics, so I knew this was the right place.
> 
> 
> 
> Surgery was easy. It was under local anesthesia. It’s literally like sculpting with clay. I wore a head cast and I was able to walk about. I went for Korean barbecue right after because I was so hungry.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps! I know quite a few people who are following me through this journey. While I don’t have super perfect results, its still greatly improved. I look and feel normal now. I feel no difference texture wise. I’m so happy.
> 
> (Note, I usually don't wear my hair so short. I keep it long. I shave it sometimes but this time I kept it shaven just so I could help the surgeon out with the best possible outcome.)
> 
> Before: (Sorry for inverting these 2 pics, but it gives you a good sense of the asymmetry)
> 
> View attachment 3919507
> View attachment 3919508
> 
> 
> Here are my results:
> 
> View attachment 3919509
> View attachment 3919510


Do you have a picture of the back of your head, the back view


----------



## ero

donewithit2021 said:


> I am having this surgery next month in LA for building up the volume in my flat back of the head. Been dealing with it a long time, decided its now or never. Had some pretty good vibes from the Doctor doing the procedure using MMA. I have a very uniformally flat back of the head, braciocephaly. Hoping to achieve a desired result. Hope to see more posts from people here, I hope to update everyone assuming all goes well.
> 
> View attachment 5231932


Lineplastic?


----------



## supdawg

donewithit2021 said:


> I am having this surgery next month in LA for building up the volume in my flat back of the head. Been dealing with it a long time, decided its now or never. Had some pretty good vibes from the Doctor doing the procedure using MMA. I have a very uniformally flat back of the head, braciocephaly. Hoping to achieve a desired result. Hope to see more posts from people here, I hope to update everyone assuming all goes well.
> 
> View attachment 5231932



Amazing I didn’t know they are using PMM now for this, but how much are they charging?


----------



## donewithit2021

I had the surgery today, I am fixed! Currently my head is wraped up for 3 days, but this is the immediate photo taken post op before they wrapped my head. I literally got done less than an hour ago and now back at my hotel. If you want to see the before just scroll up, but here is the after. I think i look normal now!


----------



## supdawg

does anyone know what are jogak latest prices ?


donewithit2021 said:


> I had the surgery today, I am fixed! Currently my head is wraped up for 3 days, but this is the immediate photo taken post op before they wrapped my head. I literally got done less than an hour ago and now back at my hotel. If you want to see the before just scroll up, but here is the after. I think i look normal now!



I don’t see any difference in the mid part of the back which is the aesthetic of a perfectly round head, BUUUUUT it could be the haircut because is longer in the top! I swear when I get this done i’m getting a buzz cut , surgeons say it does not matter but it does!

Congrats! this must feel amazing, accomplishing something that bothered you for so long!

you have to tell us HOW MUCH they charge you!!! this was LA right? literally the main demographic for this procedure is man early 20s mid 30s who still in college or junior at a company who cannot afford JOGAK 6,000usd price tag, not adding to the fact you have to quarantine in Korea for 10 days before seeing then doctor adding extra to the cost!

How much did you pay? PMA right? no one cement ?


----------



## donewithit2021

supdawg said:


> does anyone know what are jogak latest prices ?
> 
> 
> I don’t see any difference in the mid part of the back which is the aesthetic of a perfectly round head, BUUUUUT it could be the haircut because is longer in the top! I swear when I get this done i’m getting a buzz cut , surgeons say it does not matter but it does!
> 
> Congrats! this must feel amazing, accomplishing something that bothered you for so long!
> 
> you have to tell us HOW MUCH they charge you!!! this was LA right? literally the main demographic for this procedure is man early 20s mid 30s who still in college or junior at a company who cannot afford JOGAK 6,000usd price tag, not adding to the fact you have to quarantine in Korea for 10 days before seeing then doctor adding extra to the cost!
> 
> How much did you pay? PMA right? no one cement ?


I see a difference. And my hair is wet too, look at the before. I can live like this now. This is great and the main thing is i now look normal. They used MMA and the price was under 9 grand


----------



## donewithit2021

supdawg said:


> does anyone know what are jogak latest prices ?
> 
> 
> I don’t see any difference in the mid part of the back which is the aesthetic of a perfectly round head, BUUUUUT it could be the haircut because is longer in the top! I swear when I get this done i’m getting a buzz cut , surgeons say it does not matter but it does!
> 
> Congrats! this must feel amazing, accomplishing something that bothered you for so long!
> 
> you have to tell us HOW MUCH they charge you!!! this was LA right? literally the main demographic for this procedure is man early 20s mid 30s who still in college or junior at a company who cannot afford JOGAK 6,000usd price tag, not adding to the fact you have to quarantine in Korea for 10 days before seeing then doctor adding extra to the cost!
> 
> How much did you pay? PMA right? no one cement ?


Also keep in mind that you need to be realistic about this procedure expecting perfection is expecting too much.. it all is based on how much your skin can stretch my skin was enough to accommodate 50 ML of MMA. From what I see so far I’m satisfied but when the gauze comes off in three days I’ll know the full result and eventually plan on shaving my head. But to be honest I think judging from a before picture I’m looking at the after, I feel that the result is actually way better than I expected and now my head shape is at least within normal range which is what I wanted, to look normal. Thank you!


----------



## mlydzz

donewithit2021 said:


> I had the surgery today, I am fixed! Currently my head is wraped up for 3 days, but this is the immediate photo taken post op before they wrapped my head. I literally got done less than an hour ago and now back at my hotel. If you want to see the before just scroll up, but here is the after. I think i look normal now!


Great results, congratulations! Wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## donewithit2021

mlydzz said:


> Great results, congratulations! Wish you a speedy recovery


Thanks so much!


----------



## supdawg

9 grand WHAAAT? SCREW THAT/THEM!!!!!!!! The kilo of MMA costs them $0.23 cents of a dollar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no joke! the import price of PMMA is *3,840 U.S. dollars per ton… TON!!!!!! they insert you 3 pennie’s worth of it and charged you 9 grand, im sorry but even tho I feel happy for you and glad you achieved this we all want is time to expose this abusive pricing point by place like JOGAK & LINE, and I know I really know there’s a procedure involved maybe a nurse, but the process is like the cousin of getting botox and IS MORE EXPENSIVE THAN HAVING A CHILD AT AN HOSPITAL!?

If you guys defend these clinics for charging this much and being okay with it you either filthy rich, can’t understand the prices they should be doing when working with such wide known material or are borderline delusional, and it’s sad.

I would say this procedure everywhere should not pass $2,000 usd EVER.*


----------



## mlydzz

supdawg said:


> 9 grand WHAAAT? SCREW THAT/THEM!!!!!!!! The kilo of MMA costs them $0.23 cents of a dollar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no joke! the import price of PMMA is *3,840 U.S. dollars per ton… TON!!!!!! they insert you 3 pennie’s worth of it and charged you 9 grand, im sorry but even tho I feel happy for you and glad you achieved this we all want is time to expose this abusive pricing point by place like JOGAK & LINE, and I know I really know there’s a procedure involved maybe a nurse, but the process is like the cousin of getting botox and IS MORE EXPENSIVE THAN HAVING A CHILD AT AN HOSPITAL!?
> 
> If you guys defend these clinics for charging this much and being okay with it you either filthy rich, can’t understand the prices they should be doing when working with such wide known material or are borderline delusional, and it’s sad.
> 
> I would say this procedure everywhere should not pass $2,000 usd EVER.*


Dude.. you're paying for skills and knowledge not just for the material. Do you know how long it took for them and how much it cost to graduate med school? Right. We are not filthy rich, but there's not much you can do about it.


----------



## donewithit2021

supdawg said:


> 9 grand WHAAAT? SCREW THAT/THEM!!!!!!!! The kilo of MMA costs them $0.23 cents of a dollar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no joke! the import price of PMMA is *3,840 U.S. dollars per ton… TON!!!!!! they insert you 3 pennie’s worth of it and charged you 9 grand, im sorry but even tho I feel happy for you and glad you achieved this we all want is time to expose this abusive pricing point by place like JOGAK & LINE, and I know I really know there’s a procedure involved maybe a nurse, but the process is like the cousin of getting botox and IS MORE EXPENSIVE THAN HAVING A CHILD AT AN HOSPITAL!?
> 
> If you guys defend these clinics for charging this much and being okay with it you either filthy rich, can’t understand the prices they should be doing when working with such wide known material or are borderline delusional, and it’s sad.
> 
> I would say this procedure everywhere should not pass $2,000 usd EVER.*


I dont make the prices, and ultimately I dont care. I think that I would pay double that amount if I had to, because money comes and goes. But being self confident and having this problem fixed is worth more than any amount of money to me. You cant put a price on peace of mind and finally correcting a defect which I had to live with for 36 years of my life. The politics of the medical or plastic surgery business is what it is, we do not control that. Either you have the money or you dont. Thats a separate issue. Also, going to Korea and paying $6000 for this procedure in my opinion is a good price, but having to deal with quarantine and having this procedure in another country is far more complicated than having it done within my own country and being back home with my family soon is priceless to me. I paid less than $8000 for this to be done. Sure, it’s expensive. But going to Korea, buying plane tickets, the amount of time to fly there and then have to sit in quarantine for almost 2 weeks until you can even see the doctor is a whole lot more complicated to save the extra 2K vs just getting the surgery done stateside. I flew from Florida to LA and in my opinion a 4 hour flight, no quarantine, and having the surgery done same day allows me to have more peace of mind and get back home to my family with this behind me and over with. Nothing is cheap in this world, and especially beauty. Beauty is pain and expensive, but having this situation resolved is worth every penny I spent.


----------



## donewithit2021

supdawg said:


> 9 grand WHAAAT? SCREW THAT/THEM!!!!!!!! The kilo of MMA costs them $0.23 cents of a dollar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no joke! the import price of PMMA is *3,840 U.S. dollars per ton… TON!!!!!! they insert you 3 pennie’s worth of it and charged you 9 grand, im sorry but even tho I feel happy for you and glad you achieved this we all want is time to expose this abusive pricing point by place like JOGAK & LINE, and I know I really know there’s a procedure involved maybe a nurse, but the process is like the cousin of getting botox and IS MORE EXPENSIVE THAN HAVING A CHILD AT AN HOSPITAL!?
> 
> If you guys defend these clinics for charging this much and being okay with it you either filthy rich, can’t understand the prices they should be doing when working with such wide known material or are borderline delusional, and it’s sad.
> 
> I would say this procedure everywhere should not pass $2,000 usd EVER.*


Also, I made this post and even uploaded my photos without hiding anything to give anyone suffering from this condition hope in knowing that it can be fixed. I did not hide anything including my face. I hid for 36 years because of this condition, and Im so thankful that I dont have to hide anymore and can be proud and hold my head high knowing that this is now over. For anyone who reads this, just know that there is hope and it can be fixed. Just be realistic about the results, don’t expect perfection, but know that all it takes is some money and some patience and you can have this fixed!


----------



## donewithit2021

supdawg said:


> 9 grand WHAAAT? SCREW THAT/THEM!!!!!!!! The kilo of MMA costs them $0.23 cents of a dollar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no joke! the import price of PMMA is *3,840 U.S. dollars per ton… TON!!!!!! they insert you 3 pennie’s worth of it and charged you 9 grand, im sorry but even tho I feel happy for you and glad you achieved this we all want is time to expose this abusive pricing point by place like JOGAK & LINE, and I know I really know there’s a procedure involved maybe a nurse, but the process is like the cousin of getting botox and IS MORE EXPENSIVE THAN HAVING A CHILD AT AN HOSPITAL!?
> 
> If you guys defend these clinics for charging this much and being okay with it you either filthy rich, can’t understand the prices they should be doing when working with such wide known material or are borderline delusional, and it’s sad.
> 
> I would say this procedure everywhere should not pass $2,000 usd EVER.*


Also, if you think 8-9 grand is expensive, go to Barry Eppley in Indiana and have him screw an implant in your head for $25,000 which is 3 times the price. Just dont forget that with him, its not a simple procedure, and you have to walk around with a damn balloon in your head for almost 2 months to expand the tissue before you can even have the surgery. And then you have to hope he even places that cheap silicone implant in your head correctly. Its a far more complicated and way more costly procedure than the one I had done. Whatever you decide though, goodluck to you.


----------



## donewithit2021

So I went for a follow up today to have the gauze changed. I got to see the result, but keep in mind that I still have swelling because the surgery was yesterday. Also my hair is extremely matted down for being in the gauze for 24 hours. The first set of photos are the before images. The photos of me with the white shirt are the after images. Overall, i am extremely satisfied and I can confidently say that I feel that my head looks completely normal now. 50ML of MMA was used as that is what my scalp could stretch and accommodate. Can it be more round? Sure… but now know that I no longer look deformed and soon can do what I please with my hair, including shaving it bald if I choose. Dr Hsu at Line LA did my surgery. It was under local sedation, I was completely awake and heard and felt everything but there was no pain. It was just very weird feeling but I did not care. The night after the surgery you can expect your head to feel like you got hit with a sledgehammer and you may have a major headache. Day 2 is better, still some pain but tolerable without meds. Just a minor headache. I still have to wear the head wrap for 2 more days and then I am done. My wife will remove the staples after 2 weeks, she is a nurse. There are 30 staples. I am reliever and still cant believe this nightmare ordeal is over. The staff at Line were amazing. The doctor was great. Surgery was quick. To anyone out there thinking of having this done, do it! It will change your life. I feel like I finally look how I should should have looked. Thank God its over. I welcome any feedback from
You guys or any questions you may have.


----------



## donewithit2021

Here is another immediate before and after of my surgery


----------



## shmn10

donewithit2021 said:


> Here is another immediate before and after of my surgery



First of all, thank you so much for your detailed surgery review and pictures. Your post(s) made me emotional; I could sense that you went through a lot before this surgery and now you are much happier and confident post-surgery. To me, your surgery results came out excellent and very natural. Not so weirdly dramatic like a fake silicone implant would usually do. Secondly, the surgery scar looks almost invisible, I am sure as the incision heals it won't be noticeable. Did /do you have any other issues after the surgery besides head pain? Some people have nausea due to anesthesia or the pain meds, but I am not sure if local anesthesia has that side effect. Also, did the doctor add a drainage for your head? I think the biggest takeaway for me was the minimal amount of post-surgery bruising and swelling shown in your pictures.

Also, you are absolutely right about Eppley... he can be a good surgeon for the right candidate/shape of head, but I think there's a bigger risk of an unfavorable outcome than taking the bone cement route. I don't want to share my history publicly but I have been operated by Eppley and I am still suffering the consequences.

Enjoy this new part of your life. You deserve to be happy and all the best to you ))


----------



## donewithit2021

shmn10 said:


> First of all, thank you so much for your detailed surgery review and pictures. Your post(s) made me emotional; I could sense that you went through a lot before this surgery and now you are much happier and confident post-surgery. To me, your surgery results came out excellent and very natural. Not so weirdly dramatic like a fake silicone implant would usually do. Secondly, the surgery scar looks almost invisible, I am sure as the incision heals it won't be noticeable. Did /do you have any other issues after the surgery besides head pain? Some people have nausea due to anesthesia or the pain meds, but I am not sure if local anesthesia has that side effect. Also, did the doctor add a drainage for your head? I think the biggest takeaway for me was the minimal amount of post-surgery bruising and swelling shown in your pictures.
> 
> Also, you are absolutely right about Eppley... he can be a good surgeon for the right candidate/shape of head, but I think there's a bigger risk of an unfavorable outcome than taking the bone cement route. I don't want to share my history publicly but I have been operated by Eppley and I am still suffering the consequences.
> 
> Enjoy this new part of your life. You deserve to be happy and all the best to you ))


Hey thanks so much for your wonderful and kind post  you are right, this was a huge ordeal for me given what I went through living with this condition my whole life… as far as any other issues after surgery aside from head pain, I would say none. No drain was placed either. The staff at Line clinic wrapped my head up in gauze to help minimize any swelling. I had the surgery yesterday, and after the local anesthetic wore off, I basically felt alot of pain not in the incision site up top, but more towards the lower part of the head and neck. I am assuming because of the swelling. I was a bit concerned about the final result because having my head wrapped tightly with gauze, I couldn’t see the new head shape. So, I decided to pop into the clinic today (my hotel is literally up the block from the clinic, 1 minute walk), and had them take off the gauze wrap and hand me a mirror. I had my wife take the photos, and I instantly felt better knowing that the Dr did a wonderful job. I have to wear this head wrap for 3 days, so it comes of this Friday afternoon, and my wife and daughter can go around the city and do some exploring (its our first time in LA). But honestly the procedure was pretty cut and dry, the doctor talked me through the whole thing and kept me calm despite how anxious I was before and during the surgery. Now I feel like a great burden has been lifted from me, and the mental healing begins. I am thankful to have had the opportunity for things to play out the way they did for me, and blessed to have my beautiful supportive wife by my side through this whole ordeal.
As far as Eppley, I have considered him in the past and have even done a consult with him many years ago. Something about him just put me off, I dont know… Maybe Im wrong, but either way I went with my gut and I can say im very pleased with my choice. I think that as you mentioned, to the right candidate for his implants it may be worthwhile, but I feel my doctor was able to accomplish a more natural and seamless result without going over the top. Ultimately I really hope that those who are suffering with this issue can eventually stumble on my post and feel better knowing that there is hope and it can be fixed.
Im so sorry about your experience with Eppley. Would you mind sharing any details in regards to what happened? I know you mentioned you may not be comfortable sharing it with public, but we are all generally anonymous here (maybe-everyone except me now lol) and it is a very small forum. Maybe your details can save someone else from a bad outcome. I hope you are doing well and hanging in there, and thanks so much for your kind words once again


----------



## LOTR2Towers

Amazing results @donewithit2021 ! And congratulations! I completely understand how you feel and what you meant by “hiding it for 36 years.” We are the same age and at times I do feel that having a weirdly shaped head does affect confidence. Curious: what is the difference between what Dr Hsu in LA uses vs what Dr Song in Korea uses? What made you choose Dr Hsu over Dr Song? I am waiting for Korea to open back up to do the surgery and not having to quarantine.


----------



## donewithit2021

LOTR2Towers said:


> Amazing results @donewithit2021 ! And congratulations! I completely understand how you feel and what you meant by “hiding it for 36 years.” We are the same age and at times I do feel that having a weirdly shaped head does affect confidence. Curious: what is the difference between what Dr Hsu in LA uses vs what Dr Song in Korea uses? What made you choose Dr Hsu over Dr Song? I am waiting for Korea to open back up to do the surgery and not having to quarantine.


I chose Dr Hsu because I liked and trusted him, as well as the convenience of dealing with a 4 hour flight from FL to LA instead of flying to another country like Korea. I saw several before and after results from Dr Hsu, spoke to him on the phone during a consult, and ultimately pulled the trigger. Bottom line is, I just did not want to live another day like this having this deformity, and just said screw it and did it. By my logic, I figured that there was no way my result could come out worse than what it already was. Luckily, I think the results speak for themselves. I saved myself the trouble of flying such a long way to a foreign country, got my head fixed within the good old USA, and am back to living life and enjoying my family. Ultimately, I just went with my gut and it worked out. I highly recommend him if you need reshaping done. He is a great plastic surgeon, and the whole process was pretty straight forward. Dr Hsu used the same material as Dr Song, the only difference is that you dont have to fly all the way to Korea to have this problem fixed. Dr Song would have been my 2nd choice simply because I rather not have to fly to a foreign country to have surgery, especially if there are any complications. My gut tells me that at minimum, if there were any issues or complications post op here, at least there is legal recourse and I could do something about it here, whereas in South Korea I think that if something goes wrong, you are on your own.


----------



## Psp_

Hi everyone, I'm new here and I wanted to talk a bit about my plans to get the surgery done.

I'm from Australia, I've made the decision to travel to Seoul Korea to get the surgery done there with Doctor Song from JOGAK plastic surgery clinic after lots of research. Price is $6,000US and foreigners get 8-9% back at the airport when travelling back home. 
I've been in contact with Doctor Song (he is lovely) and this is what he has told me as a foreign traveller..
Recommended stay is about 12 days for the consultation, procedure, 3rd day follow up and removal of band then 10 days after sugery to get staples removed, however if you're unable to stay that long you can return home 3 or 4 days after surgery but go to a clinic back home to remove the staples 10 days after surgery. 
You will need to notify him before making an appointment about any medication you take or any other head surgeries you may have had, avoid Aspirin 7 days before surgery and check to make sure your blood pressure is okay before travelling.
More about the surgery- 
The volume of bone cement inserted on the occiput is about 50 mL, the thickness is 1~2 cm, the width is 10~14 cm.
There is the limitation of bone cement volume inserted because of the scalp/skin extensibility.
And this extensibility differs from patient to patient.

Unfortunately Seoul is requiring anyone who travels there to do a 10 day hotel quarantine so held off on booking an appointment but I'll be keeping an eye out and once there are any changes and that is scrapped I will book an appointment and keep you guys posted. Just wanted to share


----------



## K Couture

donewithit2021 said:


> So I went for a follow up today to have the gauze changed. I got to see the result, but keep in mind that I still have swelling because the surgery was yesterday. Also my hair is extremely matted down for being in the gauze for 24 hours. The first set of photos are the before images. The photos of me with the white shirt are the after images. Overall, i am extremely satisfied and I can confidently say that I feel that my head looks completely normal now. 50ML of MMA was used as that is what my scalp could stretch and accommodate. Can it be more round? Sure… but now know that I no longer look deformed and soon can do what I please with my hair, including shaving it bald if I choose. Dr Hsu at Line LA did my surgery. It was under local sedation, I was completely awake and heard and felt everything but there was no pain. It was just very weird feeling but I did not care. The night after the surgery you can expect your head to feel like you got hit with a sledgehammer and you may have a major headache. Day 2 is better, still some pain but tolerable without meds. Just a minor headache. I still have to wear the head wrap for 2 more days and then I am done. My wife will remove the staples after 2 weeks, she is a nurse. There are 30 staples. I am reliever and still cant believe this nightmare ordeal is over. The staff at Line were amazing. The doctor was great. Surgery was quick. To anyone out there thinking of having this done, do it! It will change your life. I feel like I finally look how I should should have looked. Thank God its over. I welcome any feedback from
> You guys or any questions you may have.
> 
> View attachment 5252605
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252606
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252607
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252608
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252612
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252613
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252614
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252616


wow nicely done. Can i ask if youre ok to share, did you have some kind of medical condition which made your back head flatter originally? also this is a form of bone cement, which typically is done via incision and moulding. But i dont see any incisions. Did he use a needle instead? I wasnt aware bone cement can be done using a needle


----------



## mlydzz

K Couture said:


> wow nicely done. Can i ask if youre ok to share, did you have some kind of medical condition which made your back head flatter originally? also this is a form of bone cement, which typically is done via incision and moulding. But i dont see any incisions. Did he use a needle instead? I wasnt aware bone cement can be done using a needle


Not OP but I believe most flat heads are from sleeping a lot solely on one side as a baby since the head is still soft and moldable. I could witness it with my cousin and seen it getting fixed over time. Mine is for the same reason.


----------



## Jo-Tchong

Psp_ said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here and I wanted to talk a bit about my plans to get the surgery done.
> 
> I'm from Australia, I've made the decision to travel to Seoul Korea to get the surgery done there with Doctor Song from JOGAK plastic surgery clinic after lots of research. Price is $6,000US and foreigners get 8-9% back at the airport when travelling back home.
> I've been in contact with Doctor Song (he is lovely) and this is what he has told me as a foreign traveller..
> Recommended stay is about 12 days for the consultation, procedure, 3rd day follow up and removal of band then 10 days after sugery to get staples removed, however if you're unable to stay that long you can return home 3 or 4 days after surgery but go to a clinic back home to remove the staples 10 days after surgery.
> You will need to notify him before making an appointment about any medication you take or any other head surgeries you may have had, avoid Aspirin 7 days before surgery and check to make sure your blood pressure is okay before travelling.
> More about the surgery-
> The volume of bone cement inserted on the occiput is about 50 mL, the thickness is 1~2 cm, the width is 10~14 cm.
> There is the limitation of bone cement volume inserted because of the scalp/skin extensibility.
> And this extensibility differs from patient to patient.
> 
> Unfortunately Seoul is requiring anyone who travels there to do a 10 day hotel quarantine so held off on booking an appointment but I'll be keeping an eye out and once there are any changes and that is scrapped I will book an appointment and keep you guys posted. Just wanted to share



Hi mate,
I am in the exact same situation, talked to Dr Song back in June, now I am waiting for korea quarantine to be cancelled before booking anything


----------



## Psp_

Jo-Tchong said:


> Hi mate,
> I am in the exact same situation, talked to Dr Song back in June, now I am waiting for korea quarantine to be cancelled before booking anything


----------



## Psp_

Jo-Tchong said:


> Hi mate,
> I am in the exact same situation, talked to Dr Song back in June, now I am waiting for korea quarantine to be cancelled before booking anything


Same, I first emailed him in June. Now that borders are open I was wanting to plan the trip very soon until I called flight centre and they told me about having to quarantine there for 10 days and Doctor Song told me the same thing a couple of days ago. Thinks might change next month so I'm just waiting now


----------



## LOTR2Towers

donewithit2021 said:


> I chose Dr Hsu because I liked and trusted him, as well as the convenience of dealing with a 4 hour flight from FL to LA instead of flying to another country like Korea. I saw several before and after results from Dr Hsu, spoke to him on the phone during a consult, and ultimately pulled the trigger. Bottom line is, I just did not want to live another day like this having this deformity, and just said screw it and did it. By my logic, I figured that there was no way my result could come out worse than what it already was. Luckily, I think the results speak for themselves. I saved myself the trouble of flying such a long way to a foreign country, got my head fixed within the good old USA, and am back to living life and enjoying my family. Ultimately, I just went with my gut and it worked out. I highly recommend him if you need reshaping done. He is a great plastic surgeon, and the whole process was pretty straight forward. Dr Hsu used the same material as Dr Song, the only difference is that you dont have to fly all the way to Korea to have this problem fixed. Dr Song would have been my 2nd choice simply because I rather not have to fly to a foreign country to have surgery, especially if there are any complications. My gut tells me that at minimum, if there were any issues or complications post op here, at least there is legal recourse and I could do something about it here, whereas in South Korea I think that if something goes wrong, you are on your own.



Thanks bud! Appreciate the thoughts/reasoning. Seems like Dr. Song have a great reputation but like you said, it is more of a hassle to go to Korea. With that said, while I will keep Dr. Hsu in mind, I’ll likely still go with Dr. Song once Korea ends quarantine requirements.


----------



## JiOP45

What's up guys so my case is probably a little different from all of you, but my head is actually flat on the top of the head, not in the back, or not much enough for me to notice or be insecure of the back of my head. The top of my head I am very insecure of however, I consider myself to be a decent looking guy especially when my hair has volume however, when it is wet or I get a near buzzcut I get super insecure, I just feel as the top of my head is very flat and oddly shaped. I am curious if the Jogak clinic might help, as I am tired of being scared of possibly one day not having as much hair volume as I do now as I am only 20, I want to be able to rock a buzzcut and not feel so insecure.


----------



## mlydzz

JiOP45 said:


> What's up guys so my case is probably a little different from all of you, but my head is actually flat on the top of the head, not in the back, or not much enough for me to notice or be insecure of the back of my head. The top of my head I am very insecure of however, I consider myself to be a decent looking guy especially when my hair has volume however, when it is wet or I get a near buzzcut I get super insecure, I just feel as the top of my head is very flat and oddly shaped. I am curious if the Jogak clinic might help, as I am tired of being scared of possibly one day not having as much hair volume as I do now as I am only 20, I want to be able to rock a buzzcut and not feel so insecure.


They do that in Line Plastic Surgery centre too


----------



## infopicker022

Hi! I have have flat head on my right side ,I feel conscious since i was a tennager it even now feels like i hate my life and i feel like im the ugliest person on earth  tell me is it possible to fix my flat head on the right side? I hope someone replies it espicially for those who achieve their dream shape of their head


----------



## winter2021

nick78362 said:


> BTW… Dr Yao (performed my surgery) is a female dr at Line Plastic. The one on YouTube is another dr in the same office.


Hello Nick78362,
Thank you for sharing your experience & result! Your look great! Congrats! May I ask why you’ve decided to go with Dr. Yao instead of Dr. Hsu? I’ve had my consultation with Dr Hsu last month. He seemed a little rush during the consultation. I was quoted 9.5K for occipital MMA with Dr Hsu and have negotiated down to 8.5K. I haven’t booked my surgery yet. Could you please share your experience you had with Dr Yao? Also, how do you like your result now? 
Thank you.


----------



## mlydzz

winter2021 said:


> Hello Nick78362,
> Thank you for sharing your experience & result! Your look great! Congrats! May I ask why you’ve decided to go with Dr. Yao instead of Dr. Hsu? I’ve had my consultation with Dr Hsu last month. He seemed a little rush during the consultation. I was quoted 9.5K for occipital MMA with Dr Hsu and have negotiated down to 8.5K. I haven’t booked my surgery yet. Could you please share your experience you had with Dr Yao? Also, how do you like your result now?
> Thank you.


How did you negotiate down the price?


----------



## winter2021

The two posts from two different members who had their occipital MMA done @ Line are very helpful.
1) 8K with Dr Yao in Jun 2021
2) 8-9K with Dr Hsu in Nov 2021.
I am not good with price negotiation. I just kept asking for more discount.


----------



## bn4422

Hello Guys. Are a DOC who doing a also temporalis muscle reduction? My head is completly wrong. MY Back and TOP is flat. My sides are extremly wide. Thank you


----------



## iris7iris

squidgame said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have bern following this thread since summer last year and thank you for everyone’s post I now get informed and I’m certain that I want skull aigmentation too.
> 
> I have big forehead which somehow curves more backside sometimes I think it looks like alien’s head shape.
> 
> I found someone mentioned dr. Ali Gürlek in Istanbul. Did anyone have experience with him? I checked his Instagram, he covers various range of plastic surgery and some include skull augmentation. The UK’s celeb, Jessica Alvez, was one of his patients.
> 
> I have been talking to him through Instagram DM. He quoted around 3000-4000 USD and 1 week in Istanbul is enough to get the procedure done.
> 
> After several weeks of talking through IG, mail, and whatsapp, he also showed me two pictures that were not on his Instagram. I am thinking of flying to Istanbul by the end of October to meet him. But if anyone knows something about his work and can share some information, I’d be grateful to you.
> 
> His IG is prof.dr.aligurlek
> His webite is aligurlek.com.tr



Hi Squidgame, 
I’ve been exploring Dr. Gurleg too., did u manage to meet him?


----------



## SK2

donewithit2021 said:


> So I went for a follow up today to have the gauze changed. I got to see the result, but keep in mind that I still have swelling because the surgery was yesterday. Also my hair is extremely matted down for being in the gauze for 24 hours. The first set of photos are the before images. The photos of me with the white shirt are the after images. Overall, i am extremely satisfied and I can confidently say that I feel that my head looks completely normal now. 50ML of MMA was used as that is what my scalp could stretch and accommodate. Can it be more round? Sure… but now know that I no longer look deformed and soon can do what I please with my hair, including shaving it bald if I choose. Dr Hsu at Line LA did my surgery. It was under local sedation, I was completely awake and heard and felt everything but there was no pain. It was just very weird feeling but I did not care. The night after the surgery you can expect your head to feel like you got hit with a sledgehammer and you may have a major headache. Day 2 is better, still some pain but tolerable without meds. Just a minor headache. I still have to wear the head wrap for 2 more days and then I am done. My wife will remove the staples after 2 weeks, she is a nurse. There are 30 staples. I am reliever and still cant believe this nightmare ordeal is over. The staff at Line were amazing. The doctor was great. Surgery was quick. To anyone out there thinking of having this done, do it! It will change your life. I feel like I finally look how I should should have looked. Thank God its over. I welcome any feedback from
> You guys or any questions you may have.
> 
> View attachment 5252605
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252606
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252607
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252608
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252612
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252613
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252614
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252616





donewithit2021 said:


> Here is another immediate before and after of my surgery


Thank you so much for sharing your experience and pictures to show the result. It's posts like yours really give others who are suffering from the same issue hope. I am so happy for your result, which looks absolutely incredible. I can only imagine the joy and relief you are having right now. Congratulations, wish you all the best.


----------



## crystaltrina2019

I really wish that the people who went for the surgery 2 years ago can come back on this forum and tell us how they are getting on. I want to know whether there are any long-term adverse effects of this procedure. Really want it done, but scared of the potential complications.


----------



## Xiximimi

Hi guys , I m also considering to have this surgery soon maybe in a few months but I can't find an answer to my critical questions on line so I wish someone can help me here 

May the procedure cause hair loss in long term or can a hair transplant be done on the area where has bone cement underneath ,

I m very anxious if the procedure may increase the risk of losing hair or prevent the medical solutions as I m already dealing with male pattern baldness 

Thanks in advance for all answers and advises


----------



## mlydzz

Xiximimi said:


> Hi guys , I m also considering to have this surgery soon maybe in a few months but I can't find an answer to my critical questions on line so I wish someone can help me here
> 
> May the procedure cause hair loss in long term or can a hair transplant be done on the area where has bone cement underneath ,
> 
> I m very anxious if the procedure may increase the risk of losing hair or prevent the medical solutions as I m already dealing with male pattern baldness
> 
> Thanks in advance for all answers and advises


Not equipped to answer this question but you could hit them up (Line plastic surgery) on Instagram and ask them that question, they reply fairly fast.


----------



## sosadino

Plagiocephaly said:


> Hey I'm totally recovered now. Looking into a fat transfer now to finish my forehead off, but have been sidetracked by life.
> 
> I'm not sure about the simcard question tbh as I didn't need one. I have Verizon and just switched to an international plan for a month to access 4G when I needed it, which wasn't often. Otherwise I just saved addresses on my phone and used wifi. Try searching this forum for info about simcards.
> 
> I'd say everyone I encountered was able to speak English well enough for me to get the gist of what they were saying, but there were a few moments of confusion for sure, mainly because I'm terrible at understanding accents, lol. The only person I met who didn't understand me at all was my taxi, so try to avoid them. Dr. Song speaks it near perfectly.





MarioKa said:


> Hey everyone. I posted these pictures in 2018, and many have been reaching out do my DM on how it holds on after nearly 3 years.
> 
> Everything is great, no issues at all.


hey I would like to know how much you paid for everything.


----------



## sosadino

Hey does anyone have experience with Turkish surgeons or does anyone know if they’re any good regarding back of the head surgery


----------



## jason748

Does anyone know how many days after the the bone cement procedure can you sleep on your head? I want to get rhinoplasty as well but that means I have to sleep on my back.


----------



## kasagawa52

donewithit2021 said:


> So I went for a follow up today to have the gauze changed. I got to see the result, but keep in mind that I still have swelling because the surgery was yesterday. Also my hair is extremely matted down for being in the gauze for 24 hours. The first set of photos are the before images. The photos of me with the white shirt are the after images. Overall, i am extremely satisfied and I can confidently say that I feel that my head looks completely normal now. 50ML of MMA was used as that is what my scalp could stretch and accommodate. Can it be more round? Sure… but now know that I no longer look deformed and soon can do what I please with my hair, including shaving it bald if I choose. Dr Hsu at Line LA did my surgery. It was under local sedation, I was completely awake and heard and felt everything but there was no pain. It was just very weird feeling but I did not care. The night after the surgery you can expect your head to feel like you got hit with a sledgehammer and you may have a major headache. Day 2 is better, still some pain but tolerable without meds. Just a minor headache. I still have to wear the head wrap for 2 more days and then I am done. My wife will remove the staples after 2 weeks, she is a nurse. There are 30 staples. I am reliever and still cant believe this nightmare ordeal is over. The staff at Line were amazing. The doctor was great. Surgery was quick. To anyone out there thinking of having this done, do it! It will change your life. I feel like I finally look how I should should have looked. Thank God its over. I welcome any feedback from
> You guys or any questions you may have.
> 
> View attachment 5252605
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252606
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252607
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252608
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252612
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252613
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252614
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252616





donewithit2021 said:


> So I went for a follow up today to have the gauze changed. I got to see the result, but keep in mind that I still have swelling because the surgery was yesterday. Also my hair is extremely matted down for being in the gauze for 24 hours. The first set of photos are the before images. The photos of me with the white shirt are the after images. Overall, i am extremely satisfied and I can confidently say that I feel that my head looks completely normal now. 50ML of MMA was used as that is what my scalp could stretch and accommodate. Can it be more round? Sure… but now know that I no longer look deformed and soon can do what I please with my hair, including shaving it bald if I choose. Dr Hsu at Line LA did my surgery. It was under local sedation, I was completely awake and heard and felt everything but there was no pain. It was just very weird feeling but I did not care. The night after the surgery you can expect your head to feel like you got hit with a sledgehammer and you may have a major headache. Day 2 is better, still some pain but tolerable without meds. Just a minor headache. I still have to wear the head wrap for 2 more days and then I am done. My wife will remove the staples after 2 weeks, she is a nurse. There are 30 staples. I am reliever and still cant believe this nightmare ordeal is over. The staff at Line were amazing. The doctor was great. Surgery was quick. To anyone out there thinking of having this done, do it! It will change your life. I feel like I finally look how I should should have looked. Thank God its over. I welcome any feedback from
> You guys or any questions you may have.
> 
> View attachment 5252605
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252606
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252607
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252608
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252612
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252613
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252614
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252616


Hello! So I’ve been following this forum for quite some time now because I struggle with plagiocephaly. I looked into jogak and actually had plans to travel to Seoul for this procedure. 
I’mso glad I found your results because I live in Northern California and I would much rather travel to LA for the same procedure. I just had some questions for you.
How do you go about contacting Dr. Hsu?
How long would recommend staying in LA to have this procedure done and recovery?
Approximately how much did it cost?
How long did it take to have procedure scheduled from time of consultation?


----------



## Jo-Tchong

Hello, apparently as of 4 feb22 quarantine in south korea will be reduced to 7 days (regardless of vaccination)


			https://www.koreanair.com/kr/en/travel-update/covid19/travel-restriction/korea
		

I think I will book my operation with Dr Song in April


----------



## a8318

Hi,

Thanks everyone for their advice. I am considering going to Gojak Institute with Dr. Song in Korea or Line Plastic Surgery in Los Angeles based on the forum here. I live in the US so going to Line Plastic Surgery would be easier for me, but I want the best results possible. Does anyone recommend going with Dr. Song at Gojak Institute instead of Line Plastic Surgery (Dr. Hsu/Dr. Yao)?


----------



## mrtst93

I'm so happy that I found this forum and first of all want to thank EVERYONE sharing their experiences here and giving advice.
I'm balded guy from Germany and have a really short/flat backhead (makes like a 45 degree line from the top til height of the ears). After all I've read, I think it should be easy to fix for someone like Dr. Song.
I also searched for a clinic in Germany, but the only alternative I found (and sounded good to me) is Sinic Clinic in Berlin. It costs more than twice of what Dr. Song charges you, but they use customized silicon implantants instead of cheap bone cement.

It would be worth it paying 6k USD + flight at South Korea, but tbh I'm a bit afraid of that long distance... never have been leaving Europa for now. And I struggle with the thoughts of what could go wrong and than you dont just can fly back there a week later, y'all now?

Are still people here from Europa who also took their flight to South Korea and are happy with their decision? Are there any alternatives in Europa where they use similar technic like Dr. Song?
And are there more experiences on Line plastic surgery in Los Angeles?
Many thanks in advance 
Greetings from Frankfurt


----------



## CorePlus

kkpeobee said:


> I’ve PM’d you Tony’s details


Hi KKeobee. Can you send me tony contact info as well? I am planning to go to korea this year and have the surgery done.


----------



## Jo-Tchong

a8318 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks everyone for their advice. I am considering going to Gojak Institute with Dr. Song in Korea or Line Plastic Surgery in Los Angeles based on the forum here. I live in the US so going to Line Plastic Surgery would be easier for me, but I want the best results possible. Does anyone recommend going with Dr. Song at Gojak Institute instead of Line Plastic Surgery (Dr. Hsu/Dr. Yao)?



Dr Song at Jogak has the most extensive experience in head augmentation and has a good track record with results, but results at Line Plastic Surgery look good as well judging by recent posts in this thread
Personally I'm from Europe and have no choice but to travel far to have this surgery done (given the 2 options above) and i'll go with Dr Song (this year). I recommend you to read the early pages of the thread; some went with him and describe their experience


----------



## bn4422

guys i want so send to dr song/jogak an email but the email fail. 
„Your mail is blocked automatically by anti-spam system“. Anyone an idea what this is?


----------



## Riki7641

Hey guys, I'm new here, but I need a huge augmentation on the back of my head.
Would you suggest going to Dr. Barry Eppley?


----------



## Jo-Tchong

Most people here won't recommend him


----------



## donewithit2021

So I had my initial surgery at Line plastic surgery clinic in LA back in November 2021. If you guys scroll back a few pages, you will see my posts. Long story short, I waited 4 months for everything to heal up, and decided to shave my head. While the results from the initial procedure of augmenting the back of my head were significantly better than where I started, I was not fully satisfied and felt that some critical areas in the mid back of my head where the occipital ridge should be were clearly lacking in volume. I addressed my concerns to my consultant at Line plastic surgery, and they decided to to take care of me to comeback for a revision. I had my 2nd surgery yesterday and I will show you the results the second time around. The first go around was in November, at which time 45ml/cc of bone cement was added to the back of my head, because that is what my scalp could accommodate. Since the mid part of the back of my head was still lacking, my surgeon agreed with me, and we added another 35ml this second time around, because this is what my scalp could now accommodate after healing from the initial procedure back in November. In essence, there was still some  room to add more, and this is exactly what was done. I am currently wearing a head gauze/dressing for the next 2 days in a hotel recovering and flying home within 3 days immediately after my post of follow up, but from what I see now, the results from this second time around look very promising. The first “before” photo shows what the  back of my head looked like with 45 cc of MMA after 4 months post op. The second “after” photo shows what the back of my head looks like with an additional 35 cc added to the mid part of the back of my head (with now a clearly defined occipital ridge) immediately minutes post op. Keep in mind that there is still alot of swelling still, as Inam fresh out of surgery. The incision was also done through the same initial scar from the first op back in November 2021. Time will tell the final result as the swelling in my neck goes down. In total, after two MMA procedures with the same doctor over the course of 4 months, a total of 80 ml/cc of bone cement (MMA) was added to the back of my head. Overall, I feel that the clinic staff at Line were amazing and accommodating to me, and even did the revision free of charge because I was not satisfied with the initial results as even the doctor agreed that they were a bit lacking. Shaving my head helped tremendously. To those who may be thinking about doing this procedure, I highly recommend that you shave your head for it prior to going under the knife, despite the fact that the doctors may tell you its not necessary. It makes a big difference in achieving a better result for you, and I only wish I had shaved my head the first time around because it would have given me a more satisfying result. Whats done is done, check out the pics and judge for yourself. Good luck!


----------



## squidgame

iris7iris said:


> Hi Squidgame,
> I’ve been exploring Dr. Gurleg too., did u manage to meet him?


hi!
yes actually i did a procedure with him last october. i had a forehead augmentation. couldn’t say I’m satisfied with the result. here are the problems:

1. after the surgery i had my whole face swollen badly, like, VERY bad for about a week (it got better and better each day, the first three days was HORRIBLE). the swell left a dark circle under my eyes. Gurlek helped treated it with no additional cost but it was a depressing experience.

Gurlek explained that it happened because the augmentation elevated the face but this explanation did not really comfort me. he asked if I had been sleeping on the side, and i didn’t. the whole time after the surgery i made sure i slept facing up.

because of this i had to stay in istanbul for two weeks after the surgery.

2. i am not happy with the result. the surgery left me with visible ridge at the side of my forehead. this comes from the uneven distribution of the implant material. i have to cover it with my hair.

now I am reaching out to Dr. Song to help me correct the result, but he hasn’t replied to my mail for some weeks now (the first email was replied but not the subsequent ones). he asked for CT scans, it took me awhile after finally i could reach him again with the CT but I still got no answer from him. I want to visit him in April, so if anyone here has contact with him tecently, would you mind telling me whether he was responsive lately? (i am thinking of calling the clinic but not too sure if this would be a better way to communicate)

another note,
I did a little research regarding complications in cranioplasty and some medical journal research suggests that symptoms and output like mine are likely to happen and that there are corrective procedure for them. fingers crossed that Jogak will be the answer for me.

last, regarding Dr. Ali Gurlek,
the other significant problem was he doesn’t speak much details. he is a senior plastic surgeon who has good reputation in turkey so i fell for that. when i was there, there was a guy having back head augmentation and the result looked great. Gurlek showed me many before-after pics of his patiens and they looked good too. his patients are mostly girls, rich women from middle east, some from eastern europe. he is more like can-do-all type of plastic surgeon. i am not too sure whether what happened to me was a pure bad luck or i should have refrained from having the surgery with him at the first place. if you search clinic dr ali gurlek istanbul, google will give you only few reviews and some of them looked really really bad (i remember one bad review from a lady having “cat eye” procedure)



iris7iris said:


> Hi Squidgame,
> I’ve been exploring Dr. Gurleg too., did u manage to meet him?


----------



## ero

donewithit2021 said:


> So I had my initial surgery at Line plastic surgery clinic in LA back in November 2021. If you guys scroll back a few pages, you will see my posts. Long story short, I waited 4 months for everything to heal up, and decided to shave my head. While the results from the initial procedure of augmenting the back of my head were significantly better than where I started, I was not fully satisfied and felt that some critical areas in the mid back of my head where the occipital ridge should be were clearly lacking in volume. I addressed my concerns to my consultant at Line plastic surgery, and they decided to to take care of me to comeback for a revision. I had my 2nd surgery yesterday and I will show you the results the second time around. The first go around was in November, at which time 45ml/cc of bone cement was added to the back of my head, because that is what my scalp could accommodate. Since the mid part of the back of my head was still lacking, my surgeon agreed with me, and we added another 35ml this second time around, because this is what my scalp could now accommodate after healing from the initial procedure back in November. In essence, there was still some  room to add more, and this is exactly what was done. I am currently wearing a head gauze/dressing for the next 2 days in a hotel recovering and flying home within 3 days immediately after my post of follow up, but from what I see now, the results from this second time around look very promising. The first “before” photo shows what the  back of my head looked like with 45 cc of MMA after 4 months post op. The second “after” photo shows what the back of my head looks like with an additional 35 cc added to the mid part of the back of my head (with now a clearly defined occipital ridge) immediately minutes post op. Keep in mind that there is still alot of swelling still, as Inam fresh out of surgery. The incision was also done through the same initial scar from the first op back in November 2021. Time will tell the final result as the swelling in my neck goes down. In total, after two MMA procedures with the same doctor over the course of 4 months, a total of 80 ml/cc of bone cement (MMA) was added to the back of my head. Overall, I feel that the clinic staff at Line were amazing and accommodating to me, and even did the revision free of charge because I was not satisfied with the initial results as even the doctor agreed that they were a bit lacking. Shaving my head helped tremendously. To those who may be thinking about doing this procedure, I highly recommend that you shave your head for it prior to going under the knife, despite the fact that the doctors may tell you its not necessary. It makes a big difference in achieving a better result for you, and I only wish I had shaved my head the first time around because it would have given me a more satisfying result. Whats done is done, check out the pics and judge for yourself. Good luck!


How does the cement feel on your head? Does it feel round and normal? How much were you charged? I’m looking to get this surgery in a few years as I can’t because of work.


----------



## bn4422

Had my CT today. My back is extremly flat and my up is also flat.Do you guys think it can be fixed? Had anyone here also a Bone, Muscle reduction to reduce the wide of the Head?


----------



## squidgame

hello.. has anyone been in contact with dr. Song of Jogak? i haven’t heard from him back for a while


----------



## Jo-Tchong

My last email from him was early feb


----------



## donewithit2021

ero said:


> How does the cement feel on your head? Does it feel round and normal? How much were you charged? I’m looking to get this surgery in a few years as I can’t because of work.



Everything feels normal, like its always been there as “your head.” Its my 6th day after my final surgery and I still have my staples in, so naturally my scalp feels a bit tight and there is some tension pain, but it’s nothing too bad and getting better each day. In one more week, I take my staples out.
In total, I had 2 surgeries using bone cement MMA with Doctor Hsu at Line Plastic surgery clinic in LA. Even though the 1st surgery was a significant improvement from the original head shape, I felt that did not achieve the results I had anticipated. Later, I learned that my thick hair and not shaving my head pre surgery had some effect on the initial outcome. Line plastic surgery was kind enough to agree with my situation, and agreed to have me come back for a revision surgery. Everyone was kind and welcoming, and easy to talk to. Eunice, my consultant at Line LA, was wonderful about keeping me in the loop of things and  communication was great. I was nervous and had my doubts having to go through this for the second time around, but she constantly reassured me and kept up regular communication which put me more at ease. I had my 2nd and final surgery performed by Dr Hsu once again on Feb 24 this year, and I feel that he did a phenomenal job. Recovery seemed to be easier the second time around, and in contrast to the first initial surgery, I did not experience the same level of swelling and bruising the second time around. Its worth noting; I got a very close buzz cut this time around, and commmunicated exactly what I needed done, and even helped the doctor by marking a dot on the back of my head to show him EXACTLY where I needed the occipital bump (ridge) to be more round and defined. He was gracious enough to agree with me, and working within the realm of reality on how much more MMA my scalp could accommodate, added an additional 35cc of MMA on top of the 50cc which was already there from the initial surgery back in November. In total 80cc of bone cement after the 2nd and final surgery.
In all, I realize I will never have the “perfect” shape I would have liked to have, but Im honestly very satisfied with the final result of the 2nd procedure/revision. Overall, I think the current shape works for my facial symmetry, and I am pleased with the results. I feel I can comfortably rock a buzz cut or wear my hair longer without any issues of self consciousness regarding my profile view. I would recommend Dr Hsu at Line plastic surgery clinic in LA, but I would definitely recommend you to shave your head prior to surgery. Even though he doesn’t require it, I feel from personal experience that it significantly helps the doctor see EXACTLY what he is doing with no obstruction or optical illusions due to the hair covering you head shape, and I think the chance of your final result being aesthetically pleasing to you is certainly better. Win, win.
The first 2 photos represent where I started before I had surgery using bone cement. The second set, is after my initial surgery in November of last year at the same clinic. Even though the 1st surgery was a significant improvement from the original head shape, I felt that we could have done better.
The last set of photos is the final result of the 2nd MMA procedure for the back of the head after 6 days post op. The swelling which was there immediately post op, has mostly subsided. You can see the exact shape which was molded using MMA bone cement. My staples come out next week, and I can move on.
I hope sharing my journey on here helps someone that was in my position or considering or looking for a doctor who will perform this surgery. I can say that an implant would likely achieve a more predictable result, as they are custom molded and require a 3d CT scan however; there is only one doctor in the US who actively performs them, the procedure is more time consuming and drastically more complicated, and is NOT CHEAP. This procedure with MMA isn't cheap either, but its far less expensive than an implant, and probably more attainable to more people. Being that I had experience with this clinic and this surgeon, I would definitely recommend Dr Hsu at Line in Los Angeles California.


----------



## bn4422

Hey Guys,

What do you think about PEEK implants?


----------



## mlydzz

squidgame said:


> hi!
> yes actually i did a procedure with him last october. i had a forehead augmentation. couldn’t say I’m satisfied with the result. here are the problems:
> 
> 1. after the surgery i had my whole face swollen badly, like, VERY bad for about a week (it got better and better each day, the first three days was HORRIBLE). the swell left a dark circle under my eyes. Gurlek helped treated it with no additional cost but it was a depressing experience.
> 
> Gurlek explained that it happened because the augmentation elevated the face but this explanation did not really comfort me. he asked if I had been sleeping on the side, and i didn’t. the whole time after the surgery i made sure i slept facing up.
> 
> because of this i had to stay in istanbul for two weeks after the surgery.
> 
> 2. i am not happy with the result. the surgery left me with visible ridge at the side of my forehead. this comes from the uneven distribution of the implant material. i have to cover it with my hair.
> 
> now I am reaching out to Dr. Song to help me correct the result, but he hasn’t replied to my mail for some weeks now (the first email was replied but not the subsequent ones). he asked for CT scans, it took me awhile after finally i could reach him again with the CT but I still got no answer from him. I want to visit him in April, so if anyone here has contact with him tecently, would you mind telling me whether he was responsive lately? (i am thinking of calling the clinic but not too sure if this would be a better way to communicate)
> 
> another note,
> I did a little research regarding complications in cranioplasty and some medical journal research suggests that symptoms and output like mine are likely to happen and that there are corrective procedure for them. fingers crossed that Jogak will be the answer for me.
> 
> last, regarding Dr. Ali Gurlek,
> the other significant problem was he doesn’t speak much details. he is a senior plastic surgeon who has good reputation in turkey so i fell for that. when i was there, there was a guy having back head augmentation and the result looked great. Gurlek showed me many before-after pics of his patiens and they looked good too. his patients are mostly girls, rich women from middle east, some from eastern europe. he is more like can-do-all type of plastic surgeon. i am not too sure whether what happened to me was a pure bad luck or i should have refrained from having the surgery with him at the first place. if you search clinic dr ali gurlek istanbul, google will give you only few reviews and some of them looked really really bad (i remember one bad review from a lady having “cat eye” procedure)



Sorry to hear about your experience. :/ i've heard many bad things about forehead implant which is why I was looking for other options like fat graft or also bone cement. Hope your case can be resolved soon


----------



## mrtst93

donewithit2021 said:


> Everything feels normal, like its always been there as “your head.” Its my 6th day after my final surgery and I still have my staples in, so naturally my scalp feels a bit tight and there is some tension pain, but it’s nothing too bad and getting better each day. In one more week, I take my staples out.
> In total, I had 2 surgeries using bone cement MMA with Doctor Hsu at Line Plastic surgery clinic in LA. Even though the 1st surgery was a significant improvement from the original head shape, I felt that did not achieve the results I had anticipated. Later, I learned that my thick hair and not shaving my head pre surgery had some effect on the initial outcome. Line plastic surgery was kind enough to agree with my situation, and agreed to have me come back for a revision surgery. Everyone was kind and welcoming, and easy to talk to. Eunice, my consultant at Line LA, was wonderful about keeping me in the loop of things and  communication was great. I was nervous and had my doubts having to go through this for the second time around, but she constantly reassured me and kept up regular communication which put me more at ease. I had my 2nd and final surgery performed by Dr Hsu once again on Feb 24 this year, and I feel that he did a phenomenal job. Recovery seemed to be easier the second time around, and in contrast to the first initial surgery, I did not experience the same level of swelling and bruising the second time around. Its worth noting; I got a very close buzz cut this time around, and commmunicated exactly what I needed done, and even helped the doctor by marking a dot on the back of my head to show him EXACTLY where I needed the occipital bump (ridge) to be more round and defined. He was gracious enough to agree with me, and working within the realm of reality on how much more MMA my scalp could accommodate, added an additional 35cc of MMA on top of the 50cc which was already there from the initial surgery back in November. In total 80cc of bone cement after the 2nd and final surgery.
> In all, I realize I will never have the “perfect” shape I would have liked to have, but Im honestly very satisfied with the final result of the 2nd procedure/revision. Overall, I think the current shape works for my facial symmetry, and I am pleased with the results. I feel I can comfortably rock a buzz cut or wear my hair longer without any issues of self consciousness regarding my profile view. I would recommend Dr Hsu at Line plastic surgery clinic in LA, but I would definitely recommend you to shave your head prior to surgery. Even though he doesn’t require it, I feel from personal experience that it significantly helps the doctor see EXACTLY what he is doing with no obstruction or optical illusions due to the hair covering you head shape, and I think the chance of your final result being aesthetically pleasing to you is certainly better. Win, win.
> The first 2 photos represent where I started before I had surgery using bone cement. The second set, is after my initial surgery in November of last year at the same clinic. Even though the 1st surgery was a significant improvement from the original head shape, I felt that we could have done better.
> The last set of photos is the final result of the 2nd MMA procedure for the back of the head after 6 days post op. The swelling which was there immediately post op, has mostly subsided. You can see the exact shape which was molded using MMA bone cement. My staples come out next week, and I can move on.
> I hope sharing my journey on here helps someone that was in my position or considering or looking for a doctor who will perform this surgery. I can say that an implant would likely achieve a more predictable result, as they are custom molded and require a 3d CT scan however; there is only one doctor in the US who actively performs them, the procedure is more time consuming and drastically more complicated, and is NOT CHEAP. This procedure with MMA isn't cheap either, but its far less expensive than an implant, and probably more attainable to more people. Being that I had experience with this clinic and this surgeon, I would definitely recommend Dr Hsu at Line in Los Angeles California.
> 
> View attachment 5341776
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341777
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341778
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341779
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341780
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341781



Your result looks amazing! Glad you had the stamina to go for another surgery to be really satisfied!
I would like to go to Jogak, but this stupid quarantine in South Korea does not make it possible... 
So I think I should get in touch with LPS aswell and see what they are offering.
Sorry, maybe you mentioned it already - but what did you pay? I heard they charge you a bit more than at Jogak (8-9k?).
Have you noticed anything in your daily life with the MMA? Or does it feel really hard/robust so that you dont need to worry about it (for example if you would accidenatley would bump your head).

I'm also a bit worrying about the skills at LPS, I think they will do a decent job, but I'm not sure if it would be worth a higher price. From what I've read so far Dr Song seems the most skilled surgent in this field.
Another stupid general question: how can I write personal messages to anyone here?
Many thanks!


----------



## mlydzz

mrtst93 said:


> Your result looks amazing! Glad you had the stamina to go for another surgery to be really satisfied!
> I would like to go to Jogak, but this stupid quarantine in South Korea does not make it possible...
> So I think I should get in touch with LPS aswell and see what they are offering.
> Sorry, maybe you mentioned it already - but what did you pay? I heard they charge you a bit more than at Jogak (8-9k?).
> Have you noticed anything in your daily life with the MMA? Or does it feel really hard/robust so that you dont need to worry about it (for example if you would accidenatley would bump your head).
> 
> I'm also a bit worrying about the skills at LPS, I think they will do a decent job, but I'm not sure if it would be worth a higher price. From what I've read so far Dr Song seems the most skilled surgent in this field.
> Another stupid general question: how can I write personal messages to anyone here?
> Many thanks!


click on their profile and then click on ''start conversation''


----------



## Jo-Tchong

mrtst93 said:


> I would like to go to Jogak, but this stupid quarantine in South Korea does not make it possible...


Regarding south korea's covid strategy we are lucky as they adopted a "live with it" strategy.
Recently they suspended the vaccine pass nationwide and curfew was postponed to 11pm. Now, there are rumors about travelers quarantine ending soon (a quantantine update/announcement is expected by the end of march) 
So wait a couple of weeks before making a decision, if you can


----------



## mrtst93

mlydzz said:


> click on their profile and then click on ''start conversation''


Thank you for your response, but still cant see it  maybe I need to make a minimum of posts first?



Jo-Tchong said:


> Regarding south korea's covid strategy we are lucky as they adopted a "live with it" strategy.
> Recently they suspended the vaccine pass nationwide and curfew was postponed to 11pm. Now, there are rumors about travelers quarantine ending soon (a quantantine update/announcement is expected by the end of march)
> So wait a couple of weeks before making a decision, if you can


Yeah, I'm daily checking the news  good to hear that there are updates expected at the end of March, thanks!


----------



## CorePlus

Hi *donewithit2021. *You look great after the 2nd surgery. My back of my head is more flatter than yours before the surgery and I've been conscious about it all my life. I am planning to have the surgery done with Dr. song in Korea this year. Putting that much bone cement (80cc) on back of your head, does that stretch out your face skin?  How much was the surgery? do you feel heaviness on back of you head? What about the scars? is it noticeable? I was told that it hardly becomes visible after awhile. I would greatly appreciate it if you can reply back. Thank  you.


----------



## donewithit2021

CorePlus said:


> Hi *donewithit2021. *You look great after the 2nd surgery. My back of my head is more flatter than yours before the surgery and I've been conscious about it all my life. I am planning to have the surgery done with Dr. song in Korea this year. Putting that much bone cement (80cc) on back of your head, does that stretch out your face skin?  How much was the surgery? do you feel heaviness on back of you head? What about the scars? is it noticeable? I was told that it hardly becomes visible after awhile. I would greatly appreciate it if you can reply back. Thank  you.



Here is what I look like now just over two weeks after my 2nd surgery, just got a haircut today, finally a nice skin fade without having to feel self conscious! To answer your questions:
1. No the surgery does not stretch our your face skin. You will have swelling immediately post op which will be more so the first 3-7 days. Afterwards the swelling is not major and not very noticeable, and goes down quick. I returned to all my normal activities almost immediately post op.
2. The price varies between $7500-$9000 depending on which doctor you go to. In my case it was under $9000
3. No heaviness in the back. You will feel some pain, possibly a few headaches but its bearable and subsides over the weeks.
4. You will have a scar. Depending on how you wear your hair I dont think its too noticeable because its at the top of your head. Im also 6’1 so pretty tall, and I dont think anyone will see it. It also heals better over time and becomes less noticeable. Its a very small scar, worth the tradeoff to fix a head shape irregularity.
I am very happy with my outcome, I went to Dr Hsu at Line Plastic surgery in LA California. I flew there from Florida, it was a 5 hour flight.
Overall, Line took great care of me and did right by me. The staff was great and Dr Hsu did a tremendous job. Id recommend him.


----------



## donewithit2021

mlydzz said:


> click on their profile and then click on ''start conversation''


Thanks!
You have two options, deal with the stress of flying overseas to Korea, or fly to California.
You will obviously pay more in the United states, but it will be easier to deal with the surgery incase something goes wrong or you aren’t satisfied with the results, it would be hard to do with Korea.
Here is what I look like just over 2 weeks post op. My staples are out and I got a fresh skin fade. The first pic is where I started, and the last 3 are now.
Id recommend Hsu at Line. Tell them Edward Alexander sent you!
Get a hold of Eunice and tell her I referred you. They may give you a discount!


----------



## mlydzz

donewithit2021 said:


> Thanks!
> You have two options, deal with the stress of flying overseas to Korea, or fly to California.
> You will obviously pay more in the United states, but it will be easier to deal with the surgery incase something goes wrong or you aren’t satisfied with the results, it would be hard to do with Korea.
> Here is what I look like just over 2 weeks post op. My staples are out and I got a fresh skin fade. The first pic is where I started, and the last 3 are now.
> Id recommend Hsu at Line. Tell them Edward Alexander sent you!
> Get a hold of Eunice and tell her I referred you. They may give you a discount!


Lool thank you for the referral info. I contacted them and they sent me a form to fill out but haven't heard from them yet. I don't know how you did it but consult+surgery dates from them seems hard specially since I'm also out of state and I'm trying to go early April since my schedule is really tight.... don't know how you managed to get a surgery date near consult day when you stayed i think 10 days??


----------



## CorePlus

Thank you for replying back Edward. You look completely a different person after the surgery. thank you so much for the information.


----------



## donewithit2021

mlydzz said:


> Lool thank you for the referral info. I contacted them and they sent me a form to fill out but haven't heard from them yet. I don't know how you did it but consult+surgery dates from them seems hard specially since I'm also out of state and I'm trying to go early April since my schedule is really tight.... don't know how you managed to get a surgery date near consult day when you stayed i think 10 days??


I had the surgery date booked. You have to stay on top of it or call them, keep in mind they do other procedures there and they get busy. Just pull the trigger, commit, set a surgery date based on when the doctor has availability and go. You will have a consult with the doc then surgery. Last time I went just for 4 days. Consult and surgery was the same day I got off the plane. 3 days to get the gauze wrap taken off and flew home the next day after that.


----------



## mlydzz

donewithit2021 said:


> I had the surgery date booked. You have to stay on top of it or call them, keep in mind they do other procedures there and they get busy. Just pull the trigger, commit, set a surgery date based on when the doctor has availability and go. You will have a consult with the doc then surgery. Last time I went just for 4 days. Consult and surgery was the same day I got off the plane. 3 days to get the gauze wrap taken off and flew home the next day after that.


Yeah but since it's my first time I thought I needed to stay longer for them to take out the staples? Thank you, will call them soon.


----------



## donewithit2021

mlydzz said:


> Yeah but since it's my first time I thought I needed to stay longer for them to take out the staples? Thank you, will call them soon.


You dont need to do that. You get the staples taken out at any doctors office or your primary care doctor when you get home. I did this both times.


----------



## Camcam77550

@donewithit2021 Hi ! I do have some questions about the resilience of the implant. First of all, is it fixed to your skull or is there like a gap in beetwen the implant and your skull ? Secondly,  I was wondering if the implant could move from its initial position after an impact ? For instance if you would receive a ball on the back of your head whilst playing basketball or soccer.

Thanks for your feedbacks !


----------



## donewithit2021

Camcam77550 said:


> @donewithit2021 Hi ! I do have some questions about the resilience of the implant. First of all, is it fixed to your skull or is there like a gap in beetwen the implant and your skull ? Secondly,  I was wondering if the implant could move from its initial position after an impact ? For instance if you would receive a ball on the back of your head whilst playing basketball or soccer.
> 
> Thanks for your feedbacks !


Ummmm… The bone cement is bonded to your bone, so no there is no gap.
As far as getting hit with a ball while playing basketball or soccer I don’t know. I suppose anything is possible.. Personally, I dont plan to be putting myself in a situation where that may or may not happen. All I can tell you is that its solid, its hard like your own bone. I am very happy with the results and the outcome of the surgery. I can officially put this all behind me and move on with my life at 37 years of age.


----------



## mlydzz

donewithit2021 said:


> You dont need to do that. You get the staples taken out at any doctors office or your primary care doctor when you get home. I did this both times.


Are the staples visible? Did you feel them when they were still in your head? Because if not what if the doctor different than the surgeon who will operate on me leave one staple in by accident and gets infected? I worry a lot about things going wrong


----------



## donewithit2021

mlydzz said:


> Are the staples visible? Did you feel them when they were still in your head? Because if not what if the doctor different than the surgeon who will operate on me leave one staple in by accident and gets infected? I worry a lot about things going wrong


The staples are on the outside of your head so of course you can see them and feel them… I feel like if you are this paranoid you probably shouldn’t have surgery. It is a surgery, and its not a fun one. Its not for everyone. I had a problem that bothered me, I decided to do something about it not once but twice. For me it was worth it. I can’t say how it will be for you. You have to have your reasons but I assume you are on this thread for a reason. I can’t really give you advice on this type of thing other than its relatively simple procedure which also involves some recovery time. You should not do anything your not comfortable with, at the same time though, you would not be addressing an issue that has bothered you a long time and may continue to bother you. Either you do something about it, or you learn to live with it. That’s about all I can say.


----------



## mrtst93

donewithit2021 said:


> The staples are on the outside of your head so of course you can see them and feel them… I feel like if you are this paranoid you probably shouldn’t have surgery. It is a surgery, and its not a fun one. Its not for everyone. I had a problem that bothered me, I decided to do something about it not once but twice. For me it was worth it. I can’t say how it will be for you. You have to have your reasons but I assume you are on this thread for a reason. I can’t really give you advice on this type of thing other than its relatively simple procedure which also involves some recovery time. You should not do anything your not comfortable with, at the same time though, you would not be addressing an issue that has bothered you a long time and may continue to bother you. Either you do something about it, or you learn to live with it. That’s about all I can say.



Yeah, I think one should not try to find out by getting several punches and kicks on the back of the head haha. I'm not sure if it was already mentioned before, but how long does it take for the bone cement to become as hard as it gets so that you can sleep on your back e.g. without worrying about it? How long is the scar really noticeable? What shape has it in your case? (Cant even see it on your pictures, very nice). Just asking that because I'm balded. So would not be fun to have a thick reddish line all over the back of my head for more than a month

I'm still waiting for updates from S.Korea quarantine.. meanwhile I will get in contact with LPS. Many thanks for all your information so far!!


----------



## mlydzz

donewithit2021 said:


> The staples are on the outside of your head so of course you can see them and feel them… I feel like if you are this paranoid you probably shouldn’t have surgery. It is a surgery, and its not a fun one. Its not for everyone. I had a problem that bothered me, I decided to do something about it not once but twice. For me it was worth it. I can’t say how it will be for you. You have to have your reasons but I assume you are on this thread for a reason. I can’t really give you advice on this type of thing other than its relatively simple procedure which also involves some recovery time. You should not do anything your not comfortable with, at the same time though, you would not be addressing an issue that has bothered you a long time and may continue to bother you. Either you do something about it, or you learn to live with it. That’s about all I can say.


I worry but I'm not really paranoid. I've already had surgery before in a foreign country so this is nothing new to me, my head has always been a problem and I've been wanting to fix it for a long time I just have a lot of questions sometimes that need to be answered to feel better, thanks for the reply tho


----------



## SK2

mlydzz said:


> I worry but I'm not really paranoid. I've already had surgery before in a foreign country so this is nothing new to me, my head has always been a problem and I've been wanting to fix it for a long time I just have a lot of questions sometimes that need to be answered to feel better, thanks for the reply tho


I had a zoom call with them to ask questions. They mentioned the minimal amount of days you should stay is maybe 5 days? 1st day arrival, 2nd day consultancy and surgery, and 5th day for the post surgery check up to make sure there is no liquid of blood internally. and you can have staples removed locally where you live after 14 days - I am pretty sure there won't be too much complication since they are pretty chilled about that.


----------



## shmn10

Hi, for those who have been to Line Plastic Surgery, can you recommend a hotel nearby?  Thank you


----------



## CorePlus

Hello everyone! is anyone planning to go to Korea next month? or have gone to Korea and had the surgery done with Dr. Song at Jogak. I am planning to have the surgery done with Dr. Song next month and its it kind of scary to travel there all by myself not knowing anyone. I did find a place to stay near by through Airbnb and the price is really reasonable. Dr. recommended i stay at the hotel near by and they are asking for almost $500 a night. I am planning to stay there until i get the stitches out, at lease 10 days. My concern is needing a ride here to and from the hospital and for other personal needs during my stay and also taking care of meals during my stay. If anyone with experience can share how you went about getting the rides, meals and converting dollars to Korean won so i can at least function while i stay there, id greatly appreciate it.


----------



## CorePlus

MarioKa said:


> I went to Jogak in Seoul two weeks ago to go through the surgery and the results are satisfying. Here are some before and after pictures. Everything went smooth and the Mr. Song was very friendly and professional.
> 
> The only issue that occurred to me was that I am claustrophobic, and can have a hard time if my body is under pressure or I am in small rooms. This will lead to minor panic attacks in worst cases. On the surgery bed, layers will be put on your head which can make you feel trapped if you are too claustrophobic. The solution was general anaesthesia in my case which went good.
> 
> After pictures were shot 2 days after surgery (right after the bandages were taken off).
> 
> View attachment 4163841
> View attachment 4163842


Hi Marioka. I am planning to go to korea next month and have the surgery done with Dr. song at Jogak. Would you mind share with us where you stayed, how did you take care of the meals and rides during your stay. Did you have to convert some of the money into korean won? if you did where did you do that? I am planning to stay there until i get the stitches out, at least 10 days. Greatly appreciate it if you can respond. Thank you.


----------



## Jo-Tchong

CorePlus said:


> Dr. recommended i stay at the hotel near by and they are asking for almost $500 a night



Hi, 500$ is rather the price for 7 to 10 nights in any regular hotel near the clinic (I checked booking.com)
Anyway, congratulations and good luck for your surgery ! Keep us posted with the results


----------



## mlydzz

SK2 said:


> I had a zoom call with them to ask questions. They mentioned the minimal amount of days you should stay is maybe 5 days? 1st day arrival, 2nd day consultancy and surgery, and 5th day for the post surgery check up to make sure there is no liquid of blood internally. and you can have staples removed locally where you live after 14 days - I am pretty sure there won't be too much complication since they are pretty chilled about that.


Can i know how long it took for Line PS to contact you back after you filled out the form in order to be able to have a video consultation?  I sent mine back the same day, been 2 weeks and still no response even after I called. Makes me think they don't want me to go because I'm not in the states........


----------



## mrtst93

mlydzz said:


> Can i know how long it took for Line PS to contact you back after you filled out the form in order to be able to have a video consultation?  I sent mine back the same day, been 2 weeks and still no response even after I called. Makes me think they don't want me to go because I'm not in the states........


No, I absolutely do not think so. They responded to me very fast after I've sent them the formula and pictures of me (I live in Germany). Maybe they really just missed / forgot about your mail. Send them a friendly reminder. I already got an appointment for video consultation in 6 days.
My gut feeling still roots for Dr Song and Jogak, but this damn quarantine is causing me much trouble. There is no quarantine anymore for those who are vaccinated now, but my 2nd vaccination was more than 180 days ago and I dont plan to get a booster (its so ridicolous since booster doesnt save you from getting invected anyways..). However.. I stay patient and work on solutions


----------



## mlydzz

mrtst93 said:


> No, I absolutely do not think so. They responded to me very fast after I've sent them the formula and pictures of me (I live in Germany). Maybe they really just missed / forgot about your mail. Send them a friendly reminder. I already got an appointment for video consultation in 6 days.
> My gut feeling still roots for Dr Song and Jogak, but this damn quarantine is causing me much trouble. There is no quarantine anymore for those who are vaccinated now, but my 2nd vaccination was more than 180 days ago and I dont plan to get a booster (its so ridicolous since booster doesnt save you from getting invected anyways..). However.. I stay patient and work on solutions


Wow I called and sent a friendly reminder and asked if they preferred more clear pictures of me but no answer. I'll message again. I would go to Korea too but I also can't go due to my country still being on the suspended list. thank you for replying


----------



## Jo-Tchong

mrtst93 said:


> My gut feeling still roots for Dr Song and Jogak, but this damn quarantine is causing me much trouble. There is no quarantine anymore for those who are vaccinated now, but my 2nd vaccination was more than 180 days ago and I dont plan to get a booster (its so ridicolous since booster doesnt save you from getting invected anyways..). However.. I stay patient and work on solutions


Same situation. I consider going with the 7-day quarantine anyway, where I'll be working remote


----------



## Jo-Tchong

@donewithit2021 does the procedure fill in the sides of the back a bit ? In other words, do you see a difference when posing 3/4 ?


----------



## mrtst93

Jo-Tchong said:


> Same situation. I consider going with the 7-day quarantine anyway, where I'll be working remote


Yeah, thats actually a good idea. When do you plan to go there? I should ask my employer about this (or just do it and tell them I feel a bit sick and thats why I need to stay "home" ). As long as you have some good wifi in a hotel it would still be a lot cheaper than going to LPS in LA. I have the video consulting with them tomorrow. Can give an update here whats my impression about them afterwards if you guys like.


----------



## mrtst93

So in case anybody is interested: I just talked to Dr Hsu and Emily from LPS on zoom. They were very nice and friendly and my case should be "easy" to handle.
The only thing which is bad is that you are not able to see any before / after (only at their clinic) and the price... Emily told me it would be 9.500 USD for me. Thats a lot more than I expected escpecially as they agreed that it is not a complicated surgery in my case.
I have to think about this a lot...


----------



## Jo-Tchong

mrtst93 said:


> When do you plan to go there?


Somewhere between May and July... I keep postponing because of personal reasons but I'll definitely go
Regarding LPS vs. Song it looks like you would rather go with Song


----------



## esksmi

Hi everybody,

Thank you all for posting your experiences with plagio, both mentally and about the surgery wise

Im 25 yo and Ive been suffering with plagio since my teenage years,

It is an exhastive situation where only people who have crooked heads can understand,

Im very glad to have find a community that shares this problem, cause everywhere I look, I cant find a single person who also have plagio, and never met anyone with a more severe case than mine,

Difficult to have a good relationship with my parents also, despite all the gratitude that I have for giving me a good education, food, shelter. I just look at my own face and just feel bad.

Im japanese descent and my parents use to give me a bucket haircut as a baby and child. Ive grown up and it is really frustrating to have to keep my hair long to not feel like trash

I really wish all the best for you,

You are heros just for dealing with it,

In my case, the plagio is more like a brachycephaly, which made my head larger, with bumps over my ears, and it really annoys me. But also, my right side is a bit more flatted, which make my whole face assymmetrical.

But, since nothing can be done about that, I am really thinking about doing a forehead augmentation, and maybe a top of head augmentation also. Guess, maybe it helps harmonizing my whole face and head

The back of my head is a bit flat too, but I have priorities haha, and if I fill the back also, maybe my head would become tremendously big with all the fillers

As I can see in this thread, I guess the best option for me is going with Dr Song from Jogak clinic. He seems to be the most experienced and very careful with his patients,

Also, the price plays a huge factor, since Im brazillian and the currency here just sucks.

The travel ticket for Korea is double the price than the US. But it is still a lot cheaper than going to LINE clinic, since the procedure is about $2000 more expensive, as I can see in the comments. 

I intend to go by July, hope it goes well. 

Here are some pics:


----------



## mlydzz

esksmi said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Thank you all for posting your experiences with plagio, both mentally and about the surgery wise
> 
> Im 25 yo and Ive been suffering with plagio since my teenage years,
> 
> It is an exhastive situation where only people who have crooked heads can understand,
> 
> Im very glad to have find a community that shares this problem, cause everywhere I look, I cant find a single person who also have plagio, and never met anyone with a more severe case than mine,
> 
> Difficult to have a good relationship with my parents also, despite all the gratitude that I have for giving me a good education, food, shelter. I just look at my own face and just feel bad.
> 
> Im japanese descent and my parents use to give me a bucket haircut as a baby and child. Ive grown up and it is really frustrating to have to keep my hair long to not feel like trash
> 
> I really wish all the best for you,
> 
> You are heros just for dealing with it,
> 
> In my case, the plagio is more like a brachycephaly, which made my head larger, with bumps over my ears, and it really annoys me. But also, my right side is a bit more flatted, which make my whole face assymmetrical.
> 
> But, since nothing can be done about that, I am really thinking about doing a forehead augmentation, and maybe a top of head augmentation also. Guess, maybe it helps harmonizing my whole face and head
> 
> The back of my head is a bit flat too, but I have priorities haha, and if I fill the back also, maybe my head would become tremendously big with all the fillers
> 
> As I can see in this thread, I guess the best option for me is going with Dr Song from Jogak clinic. He seems to be the most experienced and very careful with his patients,
> 
> Also, the price plays a huge factor, since Im brazillian and the currency here just sucks.
> 
> The travel ticket for Korea is double the price than the US. But it is still a lot cheaper than going to LINE clinic, since the procedure is about $2000 more expensive, as I can see in the comments.
> 
> I intend to go by July, hope it goes well.
> 
> Here are some pics:
> View attachment 5368141
> View attachment 5368142
> View attachment 5368143
> View attachment 5368144
> View attachment 5368145
> View attachment 5368146
> View attachment 5368147
> View attachment 5368148
> View attachment 5368149
> View attachment 5368150


I think if you fill the top of your head maybe it would be better to also fill the back of your head too? Not sure if that area would still be considered the same procedure as the back of your head, so if you can get the most of your money would be better to do it


----------



## bn4422

esksmi said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Thank you all for posting your experiences with plagio, both mentally and about the surgery wise
> 
> Im 25 yo and Ive been suffering with plagio since my teenage years,
> 
> It is an exhastive situation where only people who have crooked heads can understand,
> 
> Im very glad to have find a community that shares this problem, cause everywhere I look, I cant find a single person who also have plagio, and never met anyone with a more severe case than mine,
> 
> Difficult to have a good relationship with my parents also, despite all the gratitude that I have for giving me a good education, food, shelter. I just look at my own face and just feel bad.
> 
> Im japanese descent and my parents use to give me a bucket haircut as a baby and child. Ive grown up and it is really frustrating to have to keep my hair long to not feel like trash
> 
> I really wish all the best for you,
> 
> You are heros just for dealing with it,
> 
> In my case, the plagio is more like a brachycephaly, which made my head larger, with bumps over my ears, and it really annoys me. But also, my right side is a bit more flatted, which make my whole face assymmetrical.
> 
> But, since nothing can be done about that, I am really thinking about doing a forehead augmentation, and maybe a top of head augmentation also. Guess, maybe it helps harmonizing my whole face and head
> 
> The back of my head is a bit flat too, but I have priorities haha, and if I fill the back also, maybe my head would become tremendously big with all the fillers
> 
> As I can see in this thread, I guess the best option for me is going with Dr Song from Jogak clinic. He seems to be the most experienced and very careful with his patients,
> 
> Also, the price plays a huge factor, since Im brazillian and the currency here just sucks.
> 
> The travel ticket for Korea is double the price than the US. But it is still a lot cheaper than going to LINE clinic, since the procedure is about $2000 more expensive, as I can see in the comments.
> 
> I intend to go by July, hope it goes well.
> 
> Here are some pics:
> View attachment 5368141
> View attachment 5368142
> View attachment 5368143
> View attachment 5368144
> View attachment 5368145
> View attachment 5368146
> View attachment 5368147
> View attachment 5368148
> View attachment 5368149
> View attachment 5368150


hey bro i see youre pictures (without hair) a few months ago. Is there a chance to contact you. i have nearly the same issues


----------



## SK2

mlydzz said:


> Can i know how long it took for Line PS to contact you back after you filled out the form in order to be able to have a video consultation?  I sent mine back the same day, been 2 weeks and still no response even after I called. Makes me think they don't want me to go because I'm not in the states........


Hmmm they got back to me quite quickly. They sent a couple of slots for video consultations and I picked one that worked for me.


----------



## mrtst93

esksmi said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Thank you all for posting your experiences with plagio, both mentally and about the surgery wise
> 
> Im 25 yo and Ive been suffering with plagio since my teenage years,
> 
> It is an exhastive situation where only people who have crooked heads can understand,
> 
> Im very glad to have find a community that shares this problem, cause everywhere I look, I cant find a single person who also have plagio, and never met anyone with a more severe case than mine,
> 
> Difficult to have a good relationship with my parents also, despite all the gratitude that I have for giving me a good education, food, shelter. I just look at my own face and just feel bad.
> 
> Im japanese descent and my parents use to give me a bucket haircut as a baby and child. Ive grown up and it is really frustrating to have to keep my hair long to not feel like trash
> 
> I really wish all the best for you,
> 
> You are heros just for dealing with it,
> 
> In my case, the plagio is more like a brachycephaly, which made my head larger, with bumps over my ears, and it really annoys me. But also, my right side is a bit more flatted, which make my whole face assymmetrical.
> 
> But, since nothing can be done about that, I am really thinking about doing a forehead augmentation, and maybe a top of head augmentation also. Guess, maybe it helps harmonizing my whole face and head
> 
> The back of my head is a bit flat too, but I have priorities haha, and if I fill the back also, maybe my head would become tremendously big with all the fillers
> 
> As I can see in this thread, I guess the best option for me is going with Dr Song from Jogak clinic. He seems to be the most experienced and very careful with his patients,
> 
> Also, the price plays a huge factor, since Im brazillian and the currency here just sucks.
> 
> The travel ticket for Korea is double the price than the US. But it is still a lot cheaper than going to LINE clinic, since the procedure is about $2000 more expensive, as I can see in the comments.
> 
> I intend to go by July, hope it goes well.
> 
> Here are some pics:
> View attachment 5368141
> View attachment 5368142
> View attachment 5368143
> View attachment 5368144
> View attachment 5368145
> View attachment 5368146
> View attachment 5368147
> View attachment 5368148
> View attachment 5368149
> View attachment 5368150


Did you already contact Dr Song and send him the pictures? I think in your case he should be better (and cheaper) than LPS.
He also should know what can be done and what should not. Hard to say if you really should increase the top of your head e.g. maybe it could look "to big" overall then as you already said. As far as I know removing is more difficult than in increasing, but possible in some situations - just ask him what he would suggest and can do about top, sides and back. In my opinion your sides are not that bad. Mine are a bit thick too. Maybe you can increase the length of your back a bit and find a solution for the top. If he can reduce your sides as well and it wont get too expensive in total - you can go for it too  
You have full hair: at least you can play with your haircut and make it suit your headshape the best way possible. I'm balded, so nothing to hide ;D


----------



## mlydzz

SK2 said:


> Hmmm they got back to me quite quickly. They sent a couple of slots for video consultations and I picked one that worked for me.


I already booked my surgery date


----------



## SK2

mlydzz said:


> I already booked my surgery date



When are you going?
Good luck with it, let us know how it goes!


----------



## mlydzz

SK2 said:


> When are you going?
> Good luck with it, let us know how it goes!



August


----------



## LOTR2Towers

I go back and forth on this. I would like to have it fixed so I can just be “normal” and be able to live anywhere without constantly worry about finding a barber that can give me a good haircut. I can also swim and do other things without being so self conscious. On the other hand, I am not 100% sure if I really need to do it. I do wonder about long term effects, if any. It’s something I always wished was fixable and now that there is a solution, I fluctuate back and forth. Sigh


----------



## CorePlus

Hi Mlydzz. Are you going with Dr. song in Korea? or the LPS in LA?


----------



## mlydzz

CorePlus said:


> Hi Mlydzz. Are you going with Dr. song in Korea? or the LPS in LA?


LPS in LA


----------



## Jo-Tchong

Do anyone of you know Dr. Adrian Hsieh from Charm United Institute in Taiwan ? It looks like he entered the game of skull reshaping haha. He advocates the use of custom implants rather than PMMA manual molding. He also performs it under general anesthesia.
Instagram : https://www.instagram.com/dr_adrian_hsieh/
His latest video on this topic :


----------



## bn4422

Jo-Tchong said:


> Do anyone of you know Dr. Adrian Hsieh from Charm United Institute in Taiwan ? It looks like he entered the game of skull reshaping haha. He advocates the use of custom implants rather than PMMA manual molding. He also performs it under general anesthesia.
> Instagram : https://www.instagram.com/dr_adrian_hsieh/
> His latest video on this topic :




He looks extremly good. He also offer a skull reduction which i need too. I will contact him for the prizes and more infos. Thank you


----------



## Kurdo

donewithit2021 said:


> Here is another immediate before and after of my surgery


Great results man! happy for you and thanks a lot for sharing your journey with us.


----------



## esksmi

bn4422 said:


> hey bro i see youre pictures (without hair) a few months ago. Is there a chance to contact you. i have nearly the same issues


Hi man, sorry for the late response,
it would be awesome to talk to you
is it possible to send a private message in this forum?


----------



## Kurdo

*Hello folks, I'm new here. I'm going to Korea in the next two weeks at Dr. Song's clinic (JOGAK). I will update you about all the details after undergoing the surgery! I am so excited and looking forward to it. Greetings from Belgium  *


----------



## Jo-Tchong

Great can't wait to see your results !


----------



## donewithit2021

For anyone who wants to know, this is how im looking 2 months after my surgery at LPS in LA with Dr. Hsu. Fully healed, no pain, everything feels great and normal like my own head that was always there. Getting haircut now is easy and don’t have to style my hair in a way to cover the flatness because its gone. Scar is not visible through my hair at all. Maybe only under harsh light close up, but it doesn’t show. Feeling very confident, and this issue is no longer on my mind. Figured Id stop by here and leave an update for everyone.


----------



## enquire10

mlydzz said:


> I already booked my surgery date


Looking forward to seeing your results. You an I have been lurking on this form for quite a while and i'm happy that at least one of us finally pulled the trigger. if you don't mind me asking, what made you go with LPS, is it convince of them being based in US? I'm in two minds between travelling from UK to either LPS or Dr. Song. I'm leaning towards Dr. Song because of his experience with this surgery having done like 15,000 or so, but LPS being in an English speaking country would be great too but i feel like they don't have as much experience seeing as  tp how they do other procedures, whereas as Dr, Song primarily does this. You seem like someone who does their research thoroughly before committing, so i was just curious why you opted for them over Dr. Song. I'm not too worried about the pricing of LPS, just want the best work done.


----------



## enquire10

donewithit2021 said:


> For anyone who wants to know, this is how im looking 2 months after my surgery at LPS in LA with Dr. Hsu. Fully healed, no pain, everything feels great and normal like my own head that was always there. Getting haircut now is easy and don’t have to style my hair in a way to cover the flatness because its gone. Scar is not visible through my hair at all. Maybe only under harsh light close up, but it doesn’t show. Feeling very confident, and this issue is no longer on my mind. Figured Id stop by here and leave an update for everyone.
> 
> View attachment 5377713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377714
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377719
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377720


Congrats bro. You've helped me and i'm sure many others by telling us your journey. Hopefully you keep posting updates in the future to see how it holds up.


----------



## donewithit2021

Got another haircut today 2 months post op.
I am VERY pleased with the results of Dr HSU at LPS in LA. This might be my final post on here, as the problem is resolved for me. Lastly, I wish to tell anyone who is currently in this thread, or to anyone who may stumble upon it; there is a resolution and a fix to this defect. If you have doubts, dont think too much or you will talk yourself out of it. Im glad I had this procedure, I can put this nightmare to an end and live the rest of my life happier with my new appearance!


----------



## mlydzz

enquire10 said:


> Looking forward to seeing your results. You an I have been lurking on this form for quite a while and i'm happy that at least one of us finally pulled the trigger. if you don't mind me asking, what made you go with LPS, is it convince of them being based in US? I'm in two minds between travelling from UK to either LPS or Dr. Song. I'm leaning towards Dr. Song because of his experience with this surgery having done like 15,000 or so, but LPS being in an English speaking country would be great too but i feel like they don't have as much experience seeing as  tp how they do other procedures, whereas as Dr, Song primarily does this. You seem like someone who does their research thoroughly before committing, so i was just curious why you opted for them over Dr. Song. I'm not too worried about the pricing of LPS, just want the best work done.


Wow looks like my reply to you got deleted. My reason for not going to Korea is because my country is still on the suspended list and it would be incredibly difficult for me to get a visa as I am already currently really busy. I've heard about people enrolling in classes in Korea so they can have an excuse to issue a visa and then dropping out later, that would already cost me the same if I go to LA. Plus there's no definite date when visa-free flights will be available again and I have to tie my hair up every day soon which would make it really hard to hide the flatness.

Sadly price increased and just like someone else in this forum, I was also quoted $9500.


----------



## enquire10

mlydzz said:


> Wow looks like my reply to you got deleted. My reason for not going to Korea is because my country is still on the suspended list and it would be incredibly difficult for me to get a visa as I am already currently really busy. I've heard about people enrolling in classes in Korea so they can have an excuse to issue a visa and then dropping out later, that would already cost me the same if I go to LA. Plus there's no definite date when visa-free flights will be available again and I have to tie my hair up every day soon which would make it really hard to hide the flatness.
> 
> Sadly price increased and just like someone else in this forum, I was also quoted $9500.


Yes, You are right.  The pricing of LPS is higher but they seem to very reputable surgery and it wouldn't be an issue paying that little extra. However, in my case its their experience with this particular surgery that i have doubts over. Plus the fact i have to spend at least 2 weeks in LA (from uk) make the hotel and AirBnb any here close to the surgery way overpriced like (2.5K). Will you be facing the same issue with the hotel?


----------



## mrtst93

enquire10 said:


> Yes, You are right.  The pricing of LPS is higher but they seem to very reputable surgery and it wouldn't be an issue paying that little extra. However, in my case its their experience with this particular surgery that i have doubts over. Plus the fact i have to spend at least 2 weeks in LA (from uk) make the hotel and AirBnb any here close to the surgery way overpriced like (2.5K). Will you be facing the same issue with the hotel?


I did a lot of research to compare the total prices aswell (Seoul, Jogak vs LA, LPS). Besides LPS ist 2-3k$ more it looks for me like LA Hotels/Airbnb are WAY MORE expensive too. Cant find anything affordable except these rooms with several beds where I've read a lot of bad things about. As much as I want to get this surgery done soon (in May, LPS already agreed with the surgery date etc), I think its better to not rush this whole procedure. I trust Dr. Hsu to achieve a good result, but I doubt that the outcome could be better than Dr Song performing it. And Jogak would be like 2-3k$ cheaper overall. I wont get boostered/get a 3rd vaccination, so I still would have to do that stupid quarantine in Seoul which ruins my plans atm. Looks like I need to stay patient. Happy for everyone going for it in the next weeks regardless at which clinic - excited for their results!


----------



## mlydzz

enquire10 said:


> Yes, You are right.  The pricing of LPS is higher but they seem to very reputable surgery and it wouldn't be an issue paying that little extra. However, in my case its their experience with this particular surgery that i have doubts over. Plus the fact i have to spend at least 2 weeks in LA (from uk) make the hotel and AirBnb any here close to the surgery way overpriced like (2.5K). Will you be facing the same issue with the hotel?


I have 2 free weeks in august so I took that as a chance to finally get it done. And yeah hotel and airbnbs are incredibly expensive if you want privacy so I'll just suck it up and stay in a private room.


----------



## mrtst93

Just another question regarding the scar: has anyone ever seen a picture of a scar (balded / very short hair) and can post it here please? Or maybe one of your own if you already had the surgery?
Just want to make sure it does not look too big/noticeable when you dont have hair. Could not find any yet. Many thanks!


----------



## CorePlus

Is there anyone else who had their head surgery done at LPS? I was planning to have it done with Dr. song in Korea and after seeing the results of donewithit2021, I am leaning more towards LPS. Greatly appreciate it if anyone can share their results. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JWad1

I want to get this surgery but I’m a jiu jitsu fanatic to you guys that have had this surgery think it’s strong enough to survive jiu jitsu?


----------



## Jo-Tchong

Kurdo said:


> *Hello folks, I'm new here. I'm going to Korea in the next two weeks at Dr. Song's clinic (JOGAK). I will update you about all the details after undergoing the surgery! I am so excited and looking forward to it. Greetings from Belgium  *



Hi mate, any update ? Did you get your surgery done ?


----------



## lulusong

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kurdo

Jo-Tchong said:


> Hi mate, any update ? Did you get your surgery done ?


Hi, I underwent surgery yesterday, the doctor is very professional and knows what he does, I asked for local anesthesia and it was very smooth I didn’t felts any pain. I am now in Seoul, in recovery process. After two days, I will go to the clinic to take off the bandage, and everything is fine. I don’t have no tumors, complications, or tightness.  I will provide you with pictures after full recovery, and from here I advise everyone to come here without even a hesitation for a minute JOGAK is the best!!!


----------



## Kurdo

Jo-Tchong said:


> Hi mate, any update ? Did you get your surgery done ?


----------



## Jo-Tchong

Great thank you for sharing ! So happy for you 
It would be great if you could also share a before/after when you recover


----------



## Kurdo

Jo-Tchong said:


> Great thank you for sharing ! So happy for you
> It would be great if you could also share a before/after when you recover


Thank you! Yes sure i’ll do that. Greetings from beautiful Seoul


----------



## enquire10

Kurdo said:


> Thank you! Yes sure i’ll do that. Greetings from beautiful Seoul


Wish you a speedy recovery. 
Are you Kurdish by any chance? I'm asking because of your username and also because I've noticed that this is quite common among the Kurdish community and Kurds that i know personally, especially Iraqi Kurds. 

I'm booking my trip to Korea in July after my second vaccine dose and would appreciate any tips you have to make our stay in Korea easier. i was especially wondering about transferring money to the surgery, can you pay by VISA debit card or does it have to be bank transfer?


----------



## Kurdo

enquire10 said:


> Wish you a speedy recovery.
> Are you Kurdish by any chance? I'm asking because of your username and also because I've noticed that this is quite common among the Kurdish community and Kurds that i know personally, especially Iraqi Kurds.
> 
> I'm booking my trip to Korea in July after my second vaccine dose and would appreciate any tips you have to make our stay in Korea easier. i was especially wondering about transferring money to the surgery, can you pay by VISA debit card or does it have to be bank transfer?


Thank you very much, yes I am Kurdish, it is true that this problem is vast amoung us because, when we were children, mothers used to put the children on a bed and tie the child tightly so that it does not move for hours, so when you grow up you have this flat head lol. I'm staying about half an hour from the doctor's clinc in an Airbnb.  Seoul is a metropolitan city that has a great public transportation network that can easily get you around in all directions. Personally, I paid the amount in cash to the doctor, he prefers it then you will get an interesting discount. more infos feel free to ask me. Peace


----------



## Fleong

Kurdo said:


> Thank you very much, yes I am Kurdish, it is true that this problem is vast amoung us because, when we were children, mothers used to put the children on a bed and tie the child tightly so that it does not move for hours, so when you grow up you have this flat head lol. I'm staying about half an hour from the doctor's clinc in an Airbnb.  Seoul is a metropolitan city that has a great public transportation network that can easily get you around in all directions. Personally, I paid the amount in cash to the doctor, he prefers it then you will get an interesting discount. more infos feel free to ask me. Peace



Hey buddy , May I ask how much you paid for the surgery?
I hear you can pay via a credit card too.


----------



## Kurdo

Fleong said:


> Hey buddy , May I ask how much you paid for the surgery?
> I hear you can pay via a credit card too.


Hi, yes, I paid 5200USD cash. I reckon you can also pay with credit card, but as i mentioned above ⬆️ if you pay in liquidity you’ll have an discount! Good luck


----------



## Fleong

Kurdo said:


> Hi, yes, I paid 5200USD cash. I reckon you can also pay with credit card, but as i mentioned above ⬆️ if you pay in liquidity you’ll have an discount! Good luck


Hi, I just don't like carrying more than a couple grand on me.
I guess I could ask for some kind of discount.


----------



## Tankers123

Congrats, looks really good! Could you please let me know what the size of the scar is as I want to do this procedure later this year. Thanks!


----------



## Fleong

Tankers123 said:


> Congrats, looks really good! Could you please let me know what the size of the scar is as I want to do this procedure later this year. Thanks!


It's about 5cm buddy.


----------



## Fleong

Kurdo said:


> Hi, yes, I paid 5200USD cash. I reckon you can also pay with credit card, but as i mentioned above ⬆️ if you pay in liquidity you’ll have an discount! Good luck



Hi again, can you confirm if we need to take a pcr test at our expense at incheon Airport upon arrival??
If so how long would this take to clear before we are allowed to exit the airport?
Much appreciated . thanks


----------



## erer122

Hello I have a question regarding skull reduction. My head is huge compared to my body. It is 59 cm circumference with the occipital area little bit bigger than usual. I was looking for a skull reduction and found Dr Eppley in the US but I live in Spain so it is a bit far from me. I have also read a lot of bad reviews on Dr Eppley. 
I found Dr Dunaway in the UK and mailed him and he said they could do the procedure but I have not found any online reviews on this particular procedure that I want to do. (Occipital reduction). Can anyone help me with tips or recommendations for what to do?


----------



## CorePlus

Hello everyone! hope you all had a nice weekend. Is there anyone else had their back of the head augmentation done with LPS in LA?


----------



## SK2

erer122 said:


> Hello I have a question regarding skull reduction. My head is huge compared to my body. It is 59 cm circumference with the occipital area little bit bigger than usual. I was looking for a skull reduction and found Dr Eppley in the US but I live in Spain so it is a bit far from me. I have also read a lot of bad reviews on Dr Eppley.
> I found Dr Dunaway in the UK and mailed him and he said they could do the procedure but I have not found any online reviews on this particular procedure that I want to do. (Occipital reduction). Can anyone help me with tips or recommendations for what to do?


Dr Dunaway charges a fortune, plus like you said, there is hardly any review can be found online


----------



## erer122

SK2 said:


> Dr Dunaway charges a fortune, plus like you said, there is hardly any review can be found online


Dr Dunaway cost around 10k euro for this procedure, compared to Dr Eppley who would cost around 12k dollars. So yeah it is a lot but around the same price range as Eppley. Do you have any other recommendations with a Dr that has previous reviews aswell? 
Thank you


----------



## jason748

Kurdo said:


> Thank you! Yes sure i’ll do that. Greetings from beautiful Seoul



Hi could you let me know how much you paid and are you able to negotiate with the surgeon? Is there a long waiting list? I want to get this surgery done around next month and was wondering if I need to make a booking in advance


----------



## jason748

mlydzz said:


> Wow looks like my reply to you got deleted. My reason for not going to Korea is because my country is still on the suspended list and it would be incredibly difficult for me to get a visa as I am already currently really busy. I've heard about people enrolling in classes in Korea so they can have an excuse to issue a visa and then dropping out later, that would already cost me the same if I go to LA. Plus there's no definite date when visa-free flights will be available again and I have to tie my hair up every day soon which would make it really hard to hide the flatness.
> 
> Sadly price increased and just like someone else in this forum, I was also quoted $9500.




I am so sad the price increased so much, this surgery was realistically affordable for me, but now it's too much because of currency conversion. I would rather fly to america for this surgery with this much price increase... Went from 6mil won to 9.5kusd. That is almost double...


----------



## mlydzz

jason748 said:


> I am so sad the price increased so much, this surgery was realistically affordable for me, but now it's too much because of currency conversion. I would rather fly to america for this surgery with this much price increase... Went from 6mil won to 9.5kusd. That is almost double...


This price is for Line PS in Los Angeles not dr Song in Korea


----------



## jason748

mlydzz said:


> This price is for Line PS in Los Angeles not dr Song in Korea



Ohhhhh, sorry I misread your message. Sorry my bad.


----------



## Kurdo

Jo-Tchong said:


> Hi mate, any update ? Did you get your surgery done ?



Hi everyone,
Here is some pics of me Before & after the surgery. I Am now back to my country and i am very happy and satisfied about the results! No side effects no tumors, no discomfort, literally nothing.The procedures in Korea are very smooth. starting from the airport to the clinic. All you have to do is to make a decision and go to Dr. Song without hesitation because, frankly speaking he’s a great doctor very professional and he knows what to do, and the results are always impressive!! Any further questions feel free to ask me  Greetings


----------



## enquire10

Kurdo said:


> Hi everyone,
> Here is some pics of me Before & after the surgery. I Am now back to my country and i am very happy and satisfied about the results! No side effects no tumors, no discomfort, literally nothing.The procedures in Korea are very smooth. starting from the airport to the clinic. All you have to do is to make a decision and go to Dr. Song without hesitation because, frankly speaking he’s a great doctor very professional and he knows what to do, and the results are always impressive!! Any further questions feel free to ask me  Greetings


Congrats mate! You can definitely see the difference and it looks very natural, as if it was always there.  
I did have a question, I’m planning on going alone, do you think I can get back to my hotel by myself? Dr Song said it shouldn’t be an issue, but I wanted to get the input from some that did it themselves, did you travel alone?


----------



## Kurdo

enquire10 said:


> Congrats mate! You can definitely see the difference and it looks very natural, as if it was always there.
> I did have a question, I’m planning on going alone, do you think I can get back to my hotel by myself? Dr Song said it shouldn’t be an issue, but I wanted to get the input from some that did it themselves, did you travel alone?


Thanks man! Yes sure you can definitely do it alone as I did! I underwent the surgery which it took 50mins and waited in the next room for like 30mins, and then dressed up and walked out the clinic alone! I hadn’t any problems so I decided to take the Metro from Gangnam station to Dongdaemun-gu where’s my hotel was located and went straight to an Korean restaurant and had delicious food . Try to find a hotel nearby shops/restaurants coz first 3/4 days you have the bandage wearing on and you’ll take antibiotics so you only need to go out for daily meals and come back to rest. After 7 days since the surgery, I started to go out and met a lot of people from different countries and partied with in Itaewon and Hongdae districts! So yeah man all is possible by yourself  Good luck


----------



## enquire10

Thanks bro. I’ve found a hotel with a kitchenette, so i can cook for myself during those few days while I rest and for the rest of the time I’ll be treating it as holiday as my stay in Korea is 17 days. Just waiting until I can get my second dose and I'm off to Korea.


----------



## LOTR2Towers

So guys, need your opinion on whether I should get this done or not. This is something that I’ve been very conscious with and definitely has affected my confidence, and I’m a pretty confident guy. Just things like swimming, wearing a helmet, etc., are things I don’t feel comfortable doing. Haircuts are always a bit nerve racking. For the most parts, things have been good and I can’t say that it has affected my life much. I go about my days just fine. Sometimes though, I can’t help but think how much better it would be not having to worry about it.

My head shape is such that it is round on the left and flattens as it goes to the right. I had a haircut yesterday and for some reason, the barber used something different than usual (razor vs scissors on the entire backside). He must have be distracted or something. Anyway, it made the back look flat. Went back to fix it and he apologized for it. It should grow back in a few days and look better. It’s been a long time since I last had a haircut that made me that self conscious. The ordeal made me really think hard about the procedure. I had planned on traveling end of May and having a terrible haircut makes me hesitant to do so. In that way, it does affect my life. I threw out the question to my barber and he said I shouldn’t do it as it’s fine. It’s really not “that bad” but it sometimes does affect things for the reasons I mentioned above.

I know that ultimately, it is up to me. But I wanted to get your thoughts on it. Perhaps it would help me with my decision.

Thank you,
K


----------



## Fleong

LOTR2Towers said:


> So guys, need your opinion on whether I should get this done or not. This is something that I’ve been very conscious with and definitely has affected my confidence, and I’m a pretty confident guy. Just things like swimming, wearing a helmet, etc., are things I don’t feel comfortable doing. Haircuts are always a bit nerve racking. For the most parts, things have been good and I can’t say that it has affected my life much. I go about my days just fine. Sometimes though, I can’t help but think how much better it would be not having to worry about it.
> 
> My head shape is such that it is round on the left and flattens as it goes to the right. I had a haircut yesterday and for some reason, the barber used something different than usual (razor vs scissors on the entire backside). He must have be distracted or something. Anyway, it made the back look flat. Went back to fix it and he apologized for it. It should grow back in a few days and look better. It’s been a long time since I last had a haircut that made me that self conscious. The ordeal made me really think hard about the procedure. I had planned on traveling end of May and having a terrible haircut makes me hesitant to do so. In that way, it does affect my life. I threw out the question to my barber and he said I shouldn’t do it as it’s fine. It’s really not “that bad” but it sometimes does affect things for the reasons I mentioned above.
> 
> I know that ultimately, it is up to me. But I wanted to get your thoughts on it. Perhaps it would help me with my decision.
> 
> Thank you,
> K



If it bothers you then, get it done.
Simple as that.


----------



## enquire10

LOTR2Towers said:


> So guys, need your opinion on whether I should get this done or not. This is something that I’ve been very conscious with and definitely has affected my confidence, and I’m a pretty confident guy. Just things like swimming, wearing a helmet, etc., are things I don’t feel comfortable doing. Haircuts are always a bit nerve racking. For the most parts, things have been good and I can’t say that it has affected my life much. I go about my days just fine. Sometimes though, I can’t help but think how much better it would be not having to worry about it.
> 
> My head shape is such that it is round on the left and flattens as it goes to the right. I had a haircut yesterday and for some reason, the barber used something different than usual (razor vs scissors on the entire backside). He must have be distracted or something. Anyway, it made the back look flat. Went back to fix it and he apologized for it. It should grow back in a few days and look better. It’s been a long time since I last had a haircut that made me that self conscious. The ordeal made me really think hard about the procedure. I had planned on traveling end of May and having a terrible haircut makes me hesitant to do so. In that way, it does affect my life. I threw out the question to my barber and he said I shouldn’t do it as it’s fine. It’s really not “that bad” but it sometimes does affect things for the reasons I mentioned above.
> 
> I know that ultimately, it is up to me. But I wanted to get your thoughts on it. Perhaps it would help me with my decision.
> 
> Thank you,
> K


You’re right, it does boils down to you, as ultimately only you can asses if it’s worth it. I disagree with it being as simple as if it bothers you, get it done. You have to take in to consideration the fact that at the end of the day it’s a foreign substance entering your body for the rest of your life. You need to read up on the material (MMA) and see studies and papers around the use of it , especially in relation to skull Augmentation and weight the risks, as small as they may be, to rewards. You need to accommodate your post surgery lifestyle to make sure you’re not finding yourself in situations where that area is constantly experiencing force applied to it, for example if you play American football, or in my case boxing, you have to work around that. In your personal situation I think it’s best to first realise that there no perfection and chasing it is not not helpful. personally I’m not looking for those  completely round and pronounced back of head look, as i personally don’t like that look, but some do want that, but they have to realise there is limitations to this sort of surgery. If you understand this part, whether you go ahead with the surgery or not, you would be much better off than if you didn’t. Whatever you decide, good luck with it.


----------



## Fleong

enquire10 said:


> You’re right, it does boils down to you, as ultimately only you can asses if it’s worth it. I disagree with it being as simple as if it bothers you, get it done. You have to take in to consideration the fact that at the end of the day it’s a foreign substance entering your body for the rest of your life. You need to read up on the material (MMA) and see studies and papers around the use of it , especially in relation to skull Augmentation and weight the risks, as small as they may be, to rewards. You need to accommodate your post surgery lifestyle to make sure you’re not finding yourself in situations where that area is constantly experiencing force applied to it, for example if you play American football, or in my case boxing, you have to work around that. In your personal situation I think it’s best to first realise that there no perfection and chasing it is not not helpful. personally I’m not looking for those  completely round and pronounced back of head look, as i personally don’t like that look, but some do want that, but they have to realise there is limitations to this sort of surgery. If you understand this part, whether you go ahead with the surgery or not, you would be much better off than if you didn’t. Whatever you decide, good luck with it.



If you want to keep thinking about it then do it but, it won't help you.
You either do it or don't.
My guess is, if you need to think about it that much then don't do it.. simple, don't complicate things.


----------



## Plagiocephaly

I'm back guys! I'm thinking about finally getting the back of my head improved.
I just had a consultation with Line Plastic Surgery located in California. It seems like a nice place, but the quote I got was for $9500... If I factor in food, flight and airbnb costs, I'm looking at an $11000+ price tag. Pretty disappointed to be honest. I was really hoping I wouldn't have to travel all the way to South Korea again, but right now it looks like it may be the best option. I've been in touch with Jogak and still have to get a quote from them, but I'm assuming the price will be $6,000 again. Total will be around $9200 for food, flight and airbnb there. I don't know what to do 

Do you guys think I should try to haggle with Line? I don't know if that is even a thing when it comes to this kinda stuff and I don't want to come off like an ******* to the people who would be helping me out in the end. I just really don't want to go back to South Korea if I don't have to.

I've attached some pics of my head for reference. I'm trying to improve the appearance of the flat area on the right side of the back of my head near my cowlick.


----------



## LOTR2Towers

Plagiocephaly said:


> I'm back guys! I'm thinking about finally getting the back of my head improved.
> I just had a consultation with Line Plastic Surgery located in California. It seems like a nice place, but the quote I got was for $9500... If I factor in food, flight and airbnb costs, I'm looking at an $11000+ price tag. Pretty disappointed to be honest. I was really hoping I wouldn't have to travel all the way to South Korea again, but right now it looks like it may be the best option. I've been in touch with Jogak and still have to get a quote from them, but I'm assuming the price will be $6,000 again. Total will be around $9200 for food, flight and airbnb there. I don't know what to do
> 
> Do you guys think I should try to haggle with Line? I don't know if that is even a thing when it comes to this kinda stuff and I don't want to come off like an ******* to the people who would be helping me out in the end. I just really don't want to go back to South Korea if I don't have to.
> 
> I've attached some pics of my head for reference. I'm trying to improve the appearance of the flat area on the right side of the back of my head near my cowlick.



I personally think you look fine. If you were to cut your hair and bring the hairline on the back up a bit, it would look rounder. It only looks a hit flat because your hairline is lower making the area larger and thus looks a bit flat. But as you can see from an angle it’s fine. Also, not sure what you meant by going back to Korea. Were you there before?


----------



## Plagiocephaly

LOTR2Towers said:


> I personally think you look fine. If you were to cut your hair and bring the hairline on the back up a bit, it would look rounder. It only looks a hit flat because your hairline is lower making the area larger and thus looks a bit flat. But as you can see from an angle it’s fine. Also, not sure what you meant by going back to Korea. Were you there before?


Thanks, but I'm done wearing my hair in certain ways to try and hide a skull deformity. I can assure you, from certain angles the flatness is very apparent and I've received comments about it throughout my life. I'll attach two more profile view pics to maybe give you a better understanding. And yeah I've already been to Korea. If you look through some of the older posts in this thread, I got this procedure done on my forehead already.

Also I got my quote from Jogak and am set to have my 2nd procedure in June! Ended up being $5500. Very excited.


----------



## LOTR2Towers

Plagiocephaly said:


> Thanks, but I'm done wearing my hair in certain ways to try and hide a skull deformity. I can assure you, from certain angles the flatness is very apparent and I've received comments about it throughout my life. I'll attach two more profile view pics to maybe give you a better understanding. And yeah I've already been to Korea. If you look through some of the older posts in this thread, I got this procedure done on my forehead already.
> 
> Also I got my quote from Jogak and am set to have my 2nd procedure in June! Ended up being $5500. Very excited.



ah, yes. I have the same thing where the right side is flatter. I do vaguely recall your posts but it’s been a while. Do you or anyone else here happen to know how long the bone cement lasts? I’ve read on Google searches that it’s 10-20 years. Does it mean you’ll have to replace it every so often, or does it last a lifetime?


----------



## Kurdo

Go and get it done bro!


----------



## Plagiocephaly

LOTR2Towers said:


> ah, yes. I have the same thing where the right side is flatter. I do vaguely recall your posts but it’s been a while. Do you or anyone else here happen to know how long the bone cement lasts? I’ve read on Google searches that it’s 10-20 years. Does it mean you’ll have to replace it every so often, or does it last a lifetime?


It lasts a lifetime so says the plastic surgeons I've spoken with.


----------



## Jo-Tchong

yes it lasts a lifetime, at least for aesthetic head surgery (confirmed by Song and also appears in Eppley's Q&A). The reason you would remove/change it would be if you're not satisfied with the result or if complications/discomfort happen (but rare)
I think the 20 years lifespan is valid for other applications or other types of surgeries (PMMA has a wide range of applications)


----------



## mlydzz

Plagiocephaly said:


> Thanks, but I'm done wearing my hair in certain ways to try and hide a skull deformity. I can assure you, from certain angles the flatness is very apparent and I've received comments about it throughout my life. I'll attach two more profile view pics to maybe give you a better understanding. And yeah I've already been to Korea. If you look through some of the older posts in this thread, I got this procedure done on my forehead already.
> 
> Also I got my quote from Jogak and am set to have my 2nd procedure in June! Ended up being $5500. Very excited.


Hey. I am very intrigued because Im interested in the same surgery (forehead augmentation with bone cement or fat grat, thinking of pros and cons first). Did you use bone cement in your forehead? How long ago? How was you experience, and also like can you feel the edge of the bone cement where it ends?

Unfortunately I cant go to Korea due to country restrictions and I need this surgery badly so there's nothing I can do but to spend that extra money and go to Line PS.


----------



## Plagiocephaly

mlydzz said:


> Hey. I am very intrigued because Im interested in the same surgery (forehead augmentation with bone cement or fat grat, thinking of pros and cons first). Did you use bone cement in your forehead? How long ago? How was you experience, and also like can you feel the edge of the bone cement where it ends?
> 
> Unfortunately I cant go to Korea due to country restrictions and I need this surgery badly so there's nothing I can do but to spend that extra money and go to Line PS.


Yeah I got bone cement in 2020 and the experience was great. If you want more details look at some of my older posts in this thread. 

The bone cement is indistinguishable from my skull. I can't see or feel the edges.


----------



## Plagiocephaly

Just realized my passport is expired. I'm so mad at myself. Looks like this is gonna have to wait up to 9 weeks. **** me.


----------



## Fleong

Plagiocephaly said:


> Just realized my passport is expired. I'm so mad at myself. Looks like this is gonna have to wait up to 9 weeks. **** me.





Lol!!  Oh well, you'll get there eventually.


----------



## mlydzz

Plagiocephaly said:


> Yeah I got bone cement in 2020 and the experience was great. If you want more details look at some of my older posts in this thread.
> 
> The bone cement is indistinguishable from my skull. I can't see or feel the edges.


Yeah I read them I was just curious about how your forehead was holding up so far, I want that surgery so bad. But Line PS charges around 7k for it last time I asked and I can't afford that and skull augmentation combined lol it's just way too much. So I'm waiting for visa free or at least just k-eta to be available again so I can maybe plan my dates there.


----------



## LOTR2Towers

Curious: what do you guys wear after surgery and for the first few days with the cast on? Did you walk around with cast showing or wore a beanie/hat? I figured beanie would be good for cold weather but not during Summer (although you only need it to get from the clinic to hotel).


----------



## LOTR2Towers

Also, has anyone had issues with wearing helmets after the procedure? As in the case of auto cross or tracking cars.


----------



## erer122

Anyone knows anything about skull reductions? I mean like in the back of the head, occipital reduction where they do boneburring. Is it safe? Any tips on doctors besides Dr Eppley?


----------



## Fleong

Hey all, in a couple of days I'll be having my occipital surgery. I really hope it turns out good as most people have said.
It would really make a huge change to the way you feel about yourself.
I'll write again after surgery.


----------



## Jo-Tchong

@Fleong  which clinic did you choose ?


----------



## Fleong

Jo-Tchong said:


> @Fleong  which clinic did you choose ?



Hi, I'm at Jogak.


----------



## Kurdo

Fleong said:


> Hi, I'm at Jogak.



Good luck! Everything will goes well with Dr. Song he’s a great person  Please tell him hi from Ali. Thanks!


----------



## Fleong

Kurdo said:


> Good luck! Everything will goes well with Dr. Song he’s a great person  Please tell him hi from Ali. Thanks!



Ok, I'll do thanks


----------



## Fleong

I've just come out of jogak and I'm having lunch now.
All up the whole procedure from consultation to surgery took 3 hrs.
I went in at 9am and came out at 12pm.
I went with local and not general anesthesia.

They first ask you to wash face then get changed.
Then they lie you down and draw lines on your head so doctor knows where to inject local anesthesia.

The doc then cuts and shaves a small 
area where he'll be making the 5cm incision to open up your scalp.

He then scapes and separates the scalp from the bone area where he'll be injecting the bone cement, ( very intimidating the scraping part). All the while sucking up your blood and applying some sort of wash into your scalp.

After the prep work is done, he'll then inject the PMMA and mold it to hopefully your liking.

He then continues to wash your incision sight with some sort of antiseptic fluid.
After that he stitches you up and staples the incision sight as well.Places a head cast or band for compression.

You'll then rest in a room for half hr and then the doc with give you a prescription to buy some antibiotics and painkillers.

I think you'll need to see him a few more times before staples are removed but, I'm flying back early.

I don't know how the pain will be after the local anesthesia wears off...I guess I'll find out soon..


----------



## CorePlus

Did you feel any pain during the surgery was being performed?


----------



## Fleong

Alittle towards the edges and up on the incision sight where he kept pumping antiseptic solution into it.
I was gonna put my hand up for more anesthesia because,  I was starting to feel pain and my heart rate went up..
It kind of scared me.

Also the Doc said," you cannot do sports like wrestling / boxing or any full contact sport"because,  the bone cement is not glued on. It acts like a suction cup and is not fully bonded or fused together like we thought.

So guys be careful as it could come off your bone and then you'd be stressing until it's fixed up again.


----------



## Fleong

For me the pain part is getting unbearable.
Local anesthesia has worn off and I've taken 2 tablets of the prescribed painkiller and I can still feel the pain..
It's torcher for me.
I won't be able to sleep tonight and perhaps even the next 2 nights.
So I don't know if you guys still want to go through with it or not.


----------



## LOTR2Towers

Fleong said:


> Alittle towards the edges and up on the incision sight where he kept pumping antiseptic solution into it.
> I was gonna put my hand up for more anesthesia because,  I was starting to feel pain and my heart rate went up..
> It kind of scared me.
> 
> Also the Doc said," you cannot do sports like wrestling / boxing or any full contact sport"because,  the bone cement is not glued on. It acts like a suction cup and is not fully bonded or fused together like we thought.
> 
> So guys be careful as it could come off your bone and then you'd be stressing until it's fixed up again.



thank you for your feedback! This is a question I asked the forum on the previous page as well as Dr Song but haven’t heard back. One of my goals is to be able to do things like swimming, wearing a helmet when for ziplining or at a car race track. Seems like if you put on something tight (like a helmet), it will move the bone cement around.

the pain you’re feeling might be that your head skin is tight, and your body is trying to cope with it. Hope you feel better soon!

curious: did you walk around with the cast showing, or did you put on a hat or beanie?


----------



## mlydzz

LOTR2Towers said:


> thank you for your feedback! This is a question I asked the forum on the previous page as well as Dr Song but haven’t heard back. One of my goals is to be able to do things like swimming, wearing a helmet when for ziplining or at a car race track. Seems like if you put on something tight (like a helmet), it will move the bone cement around.
> 
> the pain you’re feeling might be that your head skin is tight, and your body is trying to cope with it. Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> curious: did you walk around with the cast showing, or did you put on a hat or beanie?


If wearing a helmet might move the bone cement then wouldn't that do the same if you sleep on your back every night because of the pressure? I don't think it would move with something like that so easily


----------



## LOTR2Towers

mlydzz said:


> If wearing a helmet might move the bone cement then wouldn't that do the same if you sleep on your back every night because of the pressure? I don't think it would move with something like that so easily



when sleeping, you’re lying on it vs putting on a racing helmet which is a pretty tight fit, and it’s pushing the bone down. I’m not an expert so was wondering if that would be an issue. Not bonded suggests it could somewhat move around?


----------



## Fleong

Hi all, I don't think putting on a helmet is a problem

 It's more towards rigorous sports like wrestling where you will be thrown on your head and then pressed onto the ground and trying to free your head while it's pinned down will put alot of stress on the PMMA filler that's suctioned on your actual bone.

And I put a beanie on but, you can tell that there's something underneath the beanie as it looks very bulky.


----------



## Kurdo

LOTR2Towers said:


> thank you for your feedback! This is a question I asked the forum on the previous page as well as Dr Song but haven’t heard back. One of my goals is to be able to do things like swimming, wearing a helmet when for ziplining or at a car race track. Seems like if you put on something tight (like a helmet), it will move the bone cement around.
> 
> the pain you’re feeling might be that your head skin is tight, and your body is trying to cope with it. Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> curious: did you walk around with the cast showing, or did you put on a hat or beanie?


Nah man, is not true wearing a helmet or anything else is not a problem at all. Been 1 month since I had the surgery and Dr. Song already told me that I can go to gym/swimming etc but not boxing a full contract sports. Don’t spread false informations if you’re not sure about it.


----------



## LOTR2Towers

Kurdo said:


> Nah man, is not true wearing a helmet or anything else is not a problem at all. Been 1 month since I had the surgery and Dr. Song already told me that I can go to gym/swimming etc but not boxing a full contract sports. Don’t spread false informations if you’re not sure about it.



i didn’t spread anything. Literally said “I’m not an expert and was wondering...” I’m simply looking to understand what we can and cannot do. For example, I box at the gym with punch bags, is that allowed? It’s not boxing with another person so it seems okay? At the gym, you might be doing bench presses which would be similar to sleeping. If you’ve ever put on a racing helmet, it is pretty tight and you have to finagle it on (unlike a bike helmet), hence my question.

Was also going off of what Fleong said about the material not bonding to the head bone but instead kind of sits on top. So I’m speculating that with force, it might be movable (again, not an expert and not spreading false info). That’s what Fleong alluded to based on my interpretation.


----------



## enquire10

LOTR2Towers said:


> i didn’t spread anything. Literally said “I’m not an expert and was wondering...” I’m simply looking to understand what we can and cannot do. For example, I box at the gym with punch bags, is that allowed? It’s not boxing with another person so it seems okay? At the gym, you might be doing bench presses which would be similar to sleeping. If you’ve ever put on a racing helmet, it is pretty tight and you have to finagle it on (unlike a bike helmet), hence my question.
> 
> Was also going off of what Fleong said about the material not bonding to the head bone but instead kind of sits on top. So I’m speculating that with force, it might be movable (again, not an expert and not spreading false info). That’s what Fleong alluded to based on my interpretation.




There seems to be a lot of worry and questions about implant movement. I think Kurdo and fleong have explained it well but if you are still worried here's an abstract from Dr. Songs' contribution to the journal of Craniofacial surgery should address and calm your worries.

"The author has determined that there is immobilization without any rigid fixation for the following reasons: There is exact conformation of the methylmethacrylate to the surface of the underlying bone. There is a vacuum (suction) effect formed between the ideally conforming smooth surface of the methylmethacrylate and the underlying bone. A precisely conforming implant sac is created. There is an implant retaining tension effect of the scalp covering the implant. All 4 factors combine to prevent any movement of the implant."

As you can see the implant is quite secure and the advice of avoiding full contact activities is because they are known for placing greater stress and pressure  implant and as such it is best to be cautious because naturally there is a limit to what it can take. The best thing to compare it to is your nose cartilage, with enough force it too can be disconnected at some point. If up until this point in your life you've manged to keep nose in one piece , i'm pretty sure you wont have any issues with the implant 

(This is why i previously recommended everyone reads as much as they can on this as it help a lot in understanding exactly what you will be getting and make you feel much more at ease )


----------



## LOTR2Towers

^ thanks much for the info - appreciate it! Definitely helped calm my worries. I had most of the answers but when reading latest posts and reading about it more per your suggestion, additional questions naturally came up.


----------



## Kurdo

Fleong said:


> Hey all, here's a picture of my staples..
> It looks more than 5cm,more like 7cm.
> And my result is not perfect.
> But then again my case is very severe that if I wanted perfect symmetry,  I'd have to go back to add some more but, I can't be bothered.it is what it is now.


Hi, how come you have the bandage removed already?


----------



## Fleong

Kurdo said:


> Hi, how come you have the bandage removed already?



Hi, it's my second day and it fell off.
It's not a big deal.
Anyway, I'm not super happy like you bro but , I know mine is hard to fix up.


----------



## Kurdo

Fleong said:


> Hi, it's my second day and it fell off.
> It's not a big deal.
> Anyway, I'm not super happy like you bro but , I know mine is hard to fix up.


Is very important to leave it wearing on bro! The results you’ll only see it after 10 days.


----------



## Fleong

Kurdo said:


> Is very important to leave it wearing on bro! The results you’ll only see it after 10 days.



It's fine, it's there to reduce swelling and bleeding I know.
The doc Said I could take it off tomorrow anyway so im like 12hrs ahead..no worries


----------



## Kurdo

Fleong said:


> It's fine, it's there to reduce swelling and bleeding I know.
> The doc Said I could take it off tomorrow anyway so im like 12hrs ahead..no worries


Good luck bro!


----------



## LOTR2Towers

@Fleong - care to share why you said it’s not perfect? It looks fine to me?

@ others - howcome the cut line is at the top of the head? I’ve always thought that the incision line is on the back toward the bottom of head/neck. Is it dependent on each case?


----------



## Jo-Tchong

@Fleong surgery results are rarely perfect and, as you said, It will still be way better than what you had before. Please do not hesitate to share before/after pics once you have them

@LOTR2Towers for an "occiput" augmentation the incision has always been at the top of the head


----------



## Fleong

LOTR2Towers said:


> @Fleong - care to share why you said it’s not perfect? It looks fine to me?
> 
> @ others - howcome the cut line is at the top of the head? I’ve always thought that the incision line is on the back toward the bottom of head/neck. Is it dependent on each case?



Hi, it looks fine only in the picture.
But it's actually not.
As Kurdo said, maybe I've gotta give it more time then it'll be better.


----------



## Kurdo

Fleong said:


> Hi, it looks fine only in the picture.
> But it's actually not.
> As Kurdo said, maybe I've gotta give it more time then it'll be better.


Nothing in life is perfect bro. Be happy with small things with patience! (Contentment is an undiminishing treasure) Arabic proverb.


----------



## LOTR2Towers

Would like to see your before and after pictures Fleong. So please do share if you’re comfortable with it.


----------



## LOTR2Towers

Jo-Tchong said:


> @Fleong surgery results are rarely perfect and, as you said, It will still be way better than what you had before. Please do not hesitate to share before/after pics once you have them
> 
> @LOTR2Towers for an "occiput" augmentation the incision has always been at the top of the head



it’s fascinating because looking at Ashly117’s (original thread starter) pictures, I didn’t see the incision line at all at the top of his head. Someone else shared their pictures from Line and it was on the back of head as well.


----------



## Fleong

Kurdo said:


> Nothing in life is perfect bro. Be happy with small things with patience! (Contentment is an undiminishing treasure) Arabic proverb.


Mine is





LOTR2Towers said:


> it’s fascinating because looking at Ashly117’s (original thread starter) pictures, I didn’t see the incision line at all at the top of his head. Someone else shared their pictures from Line and it was on the back of head as well.
> 
> 
> Something horrible is wrong then.
> I can assure if your doing back of head then the incision is towards the top of head not bottom.
> 
> As for before pictures.i didn't take any but Dr Song has a few.
> I'll see if he can email it to me.
> Mines pretty bad...it's right up there with the worst. Dr Song still did a great job.
> As Kurdo mentioned,  he's a great surgeon.


----------



## Jo-Tchong

@Fleong you talk about the scar but not so much about the shape, which is to me the most important. Are you happy with your new head shape overall ? The scar will heal and fade away with time, I wouldn't worry so much about it


----------



## Fleong

Jo-Tchong said:


> @Fleong you talk about the scar but not so much about the shape, which is to me the most important. Are you happy with your new head shape overall ? The scar will heal and fade away with time, I wouldn't worry so much about it



Hi Jo-Tchong , it's definitely made an improvement. I'd say its about 80 to 85% near perfect.
Where as for Ash ( the guy who started this thread), it was over 90% near perfect.
All in all as I mentioned, mine was pretty bad, probably up there with the worst of the worst.hope this helps.


----------



## mrtst93

Since South Korea will lift its quarantine requirement for foreign arrivals without vaccination from June 8, I can think about making an appointment with Jogak again in July perhaps..
As the discussion of the resilience of the MMA came up in the last posts: I think sleeping/laying on your back, doing all kind of sports shouldnt be a problem as long as no one kicks/punches you heavily on the back of your head  but kicks/punches to the back of the head are mostly forbidden and shouldnt occure to often if you are careful. So I personally would have said there is nothing to worry about as long as your not a professional. But still: can some of you whose procedure was done many weeks / months or even years ago can confirm that everything stays where it should be by doing (full contact) sports, sleeping on it, wearing a helmet and so on?


----------



## Fleong

mrtst93 said:


> Since South Korea will lift its quarantine requirement for foreign arrivals without vaccination from June 8, I can think about making an appointment with Jogak again in July perhaps..
> As the discussion of the resilience of the MMA came up in the last posts: I think sleeping/laying on your back, doing all kind of sports shouldnt be a problem as long as no one kicks/punches you heavily on the back of your head  but kicks/punches to the back of the head are mostly forbidden and shouldnt occure to often if you are careful. So I personally would have said there is nothing to worry about as long as your not a professional. But still: can some of you whose procedure was done many weeks / months or even years ago can confirm that everything stays where it should be by doing (full contact) sports, sleeping on it, wearing a helmet and so on?



Ashly would be the number 1 guy to confirm how well PMMA sticks to our bone after yrs but, his gone...his left this forum for a few yrs now.
Perhaps someone else would care to confirm it.


----------



## LOTR2Towers

Fleong said:


> Ashly would be the number 1 guy to confirm how well PMMA sticks to our bone after yrs but, his gone...his left this forum for a few yrs now.
> Perhaps someone else would care to confirm it.



Yup. Would love to hear from Ashly on how things have held up. Anyone able to get an update from him? I’m in California as well and would be cool to meet someone with same issue post procedure.


----------



## Fleong

Hey guys, this is my before and after pictures.
It doesn't look that bad in the photos but in real life it is.


----------



## Kurdo

Fleong said:


> Hey guys, this is my before and after pictures.
> It doesn't look that bad in the photos but in real life it is.


I would say awesome results you have! Congrats If you want this ⬇ go to Africa lol


----------



## LOTR2Towers

So what aren’t you happy about @Fleong ? It looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Fleong

LOTR2Towers said:


> So what aren’t you happy about @Fleong ? It looks pretty good to me.



I'm happy as I said it's made an improvement but, it's not above 90% near perfect in my books.
All in all Dr Song is a very capable surgeon.
Everyone should go to him if you want to use bone cement as an implant.
If you want to use silicone then maybe eppley? Although I don't trust the guy.


----------



## mrtst93

Fleong said:


> Hey guys, this is my before and after pictures.
> It doesn't look that bad in the photos but in real life it is.


Well, do you have a photoshopped picture or can draw some lines how you would have imagined a perfect result?
Where are the missing 10% for a perfect result?
For me it looks good


----------



## Jo-Tchong

Fleong said:


> Hey guys, this is my before and after pictures.
> It doesn't look that bad in the photos but in real life it is.


I was really expecting the worst when reading your posts, or at least very poor/little results
*Your result is very good*. I would be happy with that ! Maybe you just had unrealistic expectations ?
As @mrtst93 said, what are you unhappy about ? (except your scar)
Also could you pls tell us how you feel now overall ?


----------



## Fleong

Jo-Tchong said:


> I was really expecting the worst when reading your posts, or at least very poor/little results
> *Your result is very good*. I would be happy with that ! Maybe you just had unrealistic expectations ?
> As @mrtst93 said, what are you unhappy about ? (except your scar)
> Also could you pls tell us how you feel now overall ?



I feel.ok so far, I've stopped taking pain killer..I've still got staples on. I'll need to leave them on for another week.

Everything ok boys.

No need to worry so much.
Go and see Dr Song, he'll make you happy...cheers guys


----------



## mlydzz

Fleong said:


> Hey guys, this is my before and after pictures.
> It doesn't look that bad in the photos but in real life it is.


My problem is EXACTLY the same as your before picture lol have to wait til august to give an update though, it's horrible in real life I've even freaked myself out a couple times looking at it. Your after picture is such a big improvement though, I know it's hard to not nitpick your insecurities.


----------



## Fleong

Hi guys, just an update on my back of head operation.

I'm starting to develop a hematoma.
I can feel liquid on the back of head.
It's kind of scary but, I was told by the doctor beforehand.

Even so, it's still scary.

Will post more pictures a few months later after a haircut.


----------



## LOTR2Towers

Fleong said:


> Hi guys, just an update on my back of head operation.
> 
> I'm starting to develop a hematoma.
> I can feel liquid on the back of head.
> It's kind of scary but, I was told by the doctor beforehand.
> 
> Even so, it's still scary.
> 
> Will post more pictures a few months later after a haircut.



Damn. That sounds serious! Does it go away after a while? Are you back home yet or still in Seoul?

btw, what do you guys do to prevent bleeding on the pillow or bed at hotel/Airbnb after surgery?


----------



## Fleong

LOTR2Towers said:


> Damn. That sounds serious! Does it go away after a while? Are you back home yet or still in Seoul?
> 
> btw, what do you guys do to prevent bleeding on the pillow or bed at hotel/Airbnb after surgery?



Apparently it will go away on its own but, how long it would take is beyond my knowledge.

I'm back at home and bleeding externally is minimum.
It actually bleeds more on the staple entry into your scalp then the incision site.
Bleeding internally is what I'm experiencing.
Blood mixed with plasma or leukocytes.
Bleeding internally is more prevalent than bleeding externally.


----------



## mlydzz

Fleong said:


> Hi guys, just an update on my back of head operation.
> 
> I'm starting to develop a hematoma.
> I can feel liquid on the back of head.
> It's kind of scary but, I was told by the doctor beforehand.
> 
> Even so, it's still scary.
> 
> Will post more pictures a few months later after a haircut.


Wow hope you can recover quickly


----------



## Fleong

mlydzz said:


> Wow hope you can recover quickly



Hi, no I'll just wait it out.
I've just got back from Seoul, I'm not going back anytime soon.


----------



## mlydzz

In an article from 2020 I read "Increasing reports claim that *some bone cement does not produce a strong enough bond or weakens over time causing the knee replacement to fail*." 

If that happens in other parts of the body I imagine it will eventually be the same for the back of the head and if so I wonder if we'll have to replace it each time it happens?


----------



## Jo-Tchong

the knee is a complex structure subject to many movements and stress, this shouldn't apply to an implant laying tightly on a flat surface between scalp and bone


----------



## Jo-Tchong

Below are extracts from Dr Song's paper issued in 2014 _"Aesthetic Occiput Augmentation Using Methylmethacrylate"_

*Regarding MMA :*
_"Methylmethacrylate is an excellent choice for cranioplasty because it meets the conditions of the ideal cranioplasty implant: proven biocompatibility with the scalp, bone, and dura; no resorption; moldable in situ; natural skull contour and feel; long-term stability; readily removable; no chemical toxicity; and generally available."_

*Regarding the fixation of the implant :*
_"Immobilization without any rigid fixation occurs naturally as a consequence of several factors. The author has determined that there is immobilization without any rigid fixation for the following reasons: there is exact conformation of the methylmethacrylate to the surface of the underlying bone. There is a vacuum (suction) effect formed between the ideally conforming smooth surface of the methylmethacrylate and the underlying bone. A precisely conforming implant sac is created. There is an implant retaining tension effect of the scalp covering the implant. All 4 factors combine to prevent any movement of the implant. Various studies of methylmethacrylate cranioplasty patients have shown that development of postoperative bony sclerosis, resorption, or destruction has not been found in roentgenographic examinations because methylmethacrylate accurately conforms to the underlying bone surface, is inserted in a form that wraps the skull, and solidifies to a very high degree of hardness. Postoperative CT scans in this study have shown no displacement of the methylmethacrylate or invasion of the underlying bone"_

You can consult/download PDF via the link below, I think it'll adress many of your questions:








						Aesthetic occiput augmentation using methylmethacrylate. - PDF Download Free
					

Cranioplasty for only aesthetic reasons has not been commonly performed to date. However, recently there has been a new ...




					docksci.com


----------



## kasagawa52

donewithit2021 said:


> The staples are on the outside of your head so of course you can see them and feel them… I feel like if you are this paranoid you probably shouldn’t have surgery. It is a surgery, and its not a fun one. Its not for everyone. I had a problem that bothered me, I decided to do something about it not once but twice. For me it was worth it. I can’t say how it will be for you. You have to have your reasons but I assume you are on this thread for a reason. I can’t really give you advice on this type of thing other than its relatively simple procedure which also involves some recovery time. You should not do anything your not comfortable with, at the same time though, you would not be addressing an issue that has bothered you a long time and may continue to bother you. Either you do something about it, or you learn to live with it. That’s about all I can say.


How long do you have to wait to have staples taken out?


----------



## kasagawa52

donewithit2021 said:


> Here is what I look like now just over two weeks after my 2nd surgery, just got a haircut today, finally a nice skin fade without having to feel self conscious! To answer your questions:
> 1. No the surgery does not stretch our your face skin. You will have swelling immediately post op which will be more so the first 3-7 days. Afterwards the swelling is not major and not very noticeable, and goes down quick. I returned to all my normal activities almost immediately post op.
> 2. The price varies between $7500-$9000 depending on which doctor you go to. In my case it was under $9000
> 3. No heaviness in the back. You will feel some pain, possibly a few headaches but its bearable and subsides over the weeks.
> 4. You will have a scar. Depending on how you wear your hair I dont think its too noticeable because its at the top of your head. Im also 6’1 so pretty tall, and I dont think anyone will see it. It also heals better over time and becomes less noticeable. Its a very small scar, worth the tradeoff to fix a head shape irregularity.
> I am very happy with my outcome, I went to Dr Hsu at Line Plastic surgery in LA California. I flew there from Florida, it was a 5 hour flight.
> Overall, Line took great care of me and did right by me. The staff was great and Dr Hsu did a tremendous job. Id recommend him.
> 
> View attachment 5350493
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350494
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350495


I am extremely impressed by your results! I’ve been looking to get this same procedure done but I thought the only way was to take a flight to South Korea. I live in California so it would be extremely beneficial for me to take a long drive instead of a flight. I have several questions if you could answer them for me!
First, what does consultation consist of and how long is it?
Second, how long did it take you to get the surgery from the day you had consultation?
Third, how long did it take to fully recover? How long did the surgery take? How much time did you give yourself before you went back to work and things of that nature?
And my last question would be…was the surgery super obvious to your close friends and family? Or were able to be seen without anyone making any noticeable remarks about your head?
I may have other questions but these are my primary ones. I wish I had the option to direct message but I’m not exactly sure how to do that on this…
I would greatly appreciate your response. I recently just made contact with their clinic just so I can see what this process entailed


----------



## Juvek1

Those are some good questions above me. Would just like to add one more question. I saw yours before and after pictures and your head before operation is very similar to my head. I know there are limitations what could be done on tempels and under the ears because there are muscles and bone cement can't be added. I have asymmetry also under the ears and this can't be fixed. In your case do you have asymmetry also under the ears and temples and how is it now after the operation. From pictures i could say you have gotten great results.    *@Fleong . *


----------



## Fleong

Juvek1 said:


> Those are some good questions above me. Would just like to add one more question. I saw yours before and after pictures and your head before operation is very similar to my head. I know there are limitations what could be done on tempels and under the ears because there are muscles and bone cement can't be added. I have asymmetry also under the ears and this can't be fixed. In your case do you have asymmetry also under the ears and temples and how is it now after the operation. From pictures i could say you have gotten great results.    *@Fleong . *



Hello  Juvek1, my operation went fairly well considering my right side was pretty flat and left side was fairly normal.

My right side was flat above ears all the way to the top and around almost half way on the  side of my head.

The side and lower part of the back of the head has muscles, bone cement cannot be added to those areas as most of you know by now.

My right side is still slanted more than my left. If you choose to go with bone cement, the results will never be perfect but, still better than your original head shape.

Most of us chose to go with local anesthetic than general anesthetic.
It can get scary if you choose local anesthetic as you are awake through the whole operation.

I'm recovering good, all swelling or hematoma has disappeared.
My incision site is scabbing up now.
I hope my hair grows back quickly.
I do worry about the scar though.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Juvek1

Fleong said:


> Hello  Juvek1, my operation went fairly well considering my right side was pretty flat and left side was fairly normal.
> 
> My right side was flat above ears all the way to the top and around almost half way on the  side of my head.
> 
> The side and lower part of the back of the head has muscles, bone cement cannot be added to those areas as most of you know by now.
> 
> My right side is still slanted more than my left. If you choose to go with bone cement, the results will never be perfect but, still better than your original head shape.
> 
> Most of us chose to go with local anesthetic than general anesthetic.
> It can get scary if you choose local anesthetic as you are awake through the whole operation.
> 
> I'm recovering good, all swelling or hematoma has disappeared.
> My incision site is scabbing up now.
> I hope my hair grows back quickly.
> I do worry about the scar though.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks for detailed answer. I have similar case only that my left side is flattened and right is "normal". I would be happy with around 90% perfect results but i am aware it depends how severe deformity is. I also have misshapen head under the ears as previous mentioned but i think with overall more symmetry head after operation this would not be a problem anymore, it would still be perceptible by touch but visible i think would be ok. 
I am happy your recovery is going well now.


----------



## LOTR2Towers

kasagawa52 said:


> I am extremely impressed by your results! I’ve been looking to get this same procedure done but I thought the only way was to take a flight to South Korea. I live in California so it would be extremely beneficial for me to take a long drive instead of a flight. I have several questions if you could answer them for me!
> First, what does consultation consist of and how long is it?
> Second, how long did it take you to get the surgery from the day you had consultation?
> Third, how long did it take to fully recover? How long did the surgery take? How much time did you give yourself before you went back to work and things of that nature?
> And my last question would be…was the surgery super obvious to your close friends and family? Or were able to be seen without anyone making any noticeable remarks about your head?
> I may have other questions but these are my primary ones. I wish I had the option to direct message but I’m not exactly sure how to do that on this…
> I would greatly appreciate your response. I recently just made contact with their clinic just so I can see what this process entailed



Cali here as well. If you’re in the Bay Area we should meetup! Would be cool to meet locals that are considering the same operation.


----------



## asianguy86

Hey question for anyone that's undergone the occiput augmentation. Were you guys able to fit in the same size hat post surgery?


----------



## Juvek1

Guys, can anyone of you confirm if dr. Song still has this email: doctor@headsculptor.co.kr . I tried to contact him and got this massage 




*Message not delivered*Your message couldn't be delivered to *doctor@headsculptor.co.kr* because the remote server is misconfigured. See technical details below for more information.



Does any of you ever had this kind of problem?. Thanks


----------



## kmyu

mlydzz said:


> August


There’s a Aug-Sep group chat with a few people. Would be great to meet up (if our trips overlap). Happy to add you. What’s your kkt id?

**please be sure to set your id to be searchable or else nothing comes up when searching for you in kkt** Thanks


----------



## bn4422

Juvek1 said:


> Guys, can anyone of you confirm if dr. Song still has this email: doctor@headsculptor.co.kr . I tried to contact him and got this massage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Message not delivered*Your message couldn't be delivered to *doctor@headsculptor.co.kr* because the remote server is misconfigured. See technical details below for more information.
> 
> 
> 
> Does any of you ever had this kind of problem?. Thanks


same problem here!

anyone know the prizes from dr.song?


----------



## mlydzz

kmyu said:


> There’s a Aug-Sep group chat with a few people. Would be great to meet up (if our trips overlap). Happy to add you. What’s your kkt id?
> 
> **please be sure to set your id to be searchable or else nothing comes up when searching for you in kkt** Thanks


Sent thru dm


----------



## Psp_

Juvek1 said:


> Guys, can anyone of you confirm if dr. Song still has this email: doctor@headsculptor.co.kr . I tried to contact him and got this massage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Message not delivered*Your message couldn't be delivered to *doctor@headsculptor.co.kr* because the remote server is misconfigured. See technical details below for more information.
> 
> 
> 
> Does any of you ever had this kind of problem?. Thanks


Hi, I am having the same problem. I need to contact him to book in an appointment for October to have the surgery done before I book my flights and accommodation. Any luck yet?


----------



## Jo-Tchong

As Fleong said, Dr Song is away from June 16th to July 10th. 
Have you tried to call the clinic +82-2-587-27-27 ?


----------



## Juvek1

Psp_ said:


> Hi, I am having the same problem. I need to contact him to book in an appointment for October to have the surgery done before I book my flights and accommodation. Any luck yet?



No, not yet. I tried yesterday again but same massage appeared. I too need to contact him for a possible date at beginning of November. Hope soon everything will be ok. 

Will try again after July 10th if anyone of you guys get any info please inform others. Thanks


----------



## Psp_

Jo-Tchong said:


> As Fleong said, Dr Song is away from June 16th to July 10th.
> Have you tried to call the clinic +82-2-587-27-27 ?


Thanks. I'll try giving them a call


----------



## Jo-Tchong

Hi guys,
As promised, you'll find below the results of my surgery i did 12 days ago with Dr Song @Jogak
The operation itself went very smooth and was completely painless (local anesthesia)
I am 100% satisfied with the aesthetic result as this is exactly what i expected from this surgery. In the "official" clinic photo we can't fully appreciate the result because of my curly hair lol, so I added an after photo of both sides with wet hair so you can see my exact current head shape.
In real life, I can assure you that the difference is more palpable/obvious than in photos
I am still recovering now. Post-op I had tightness around the head, mild pain in some areas and short instants of mild dizziness from time to time, but all is slowly going away
I also would like to add that Dr Song is a reliable and trustworthy surgeon who cares a lot about his patients


----------



## mrtst93

Jo-Tchong said:


> Hi guys,
> As promised, you'll find below the results of my surgery i did 12 days ago with Dr Song @Jogak
> The operation itself went very smooth and was completely painless (local anesthesia)
> I am 100% satisfied with the aesthetic result as this is exactly what i expected from this surgery. In the "official" clinic photo we can't fully appreciate the result because of my curly hair lol, so I added an after photo of both sides with wet hair so you can see my exact current head shape.
> In real life, I can assure you that the difference is more palpable/obvious than in photos
> I am still recovering now. Post-op I had tightness around the head, mild pain in some areas and short instants of mild dizziness from time to time, but all is slowly going away
> I also would like to add that Dr Song is a reliable and trustworthy surgeon who cares a lot about his patients
> 
> View attachment 5574555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574556



Thanks for sharing and congrats mate! Really happy for your good result. You have a more natural rounded shape now without inserting too much mma and overdo it
Sounds like everything went smooth with Jogak. How does your scar look like now after staples got removed?


----------



## Jo-Tchong

thank you buddy ! Yes the result looks very natural 
I honestly barely discern the scar from the rest of the scalp. 
Also Dr Song said there would be minimal hair loss around the incision and it is actually *very* low


----------



## Psp_

Wow congratulations!!! Looks amazing 


Jo-Tchong said:


> Hi guys,
> As promised, you'll find below the results of my surgery i did 12 days ago with Dr Song @Jogak
> The operation itself went very smooth and was completely painless (local anesthesia)
> I am 100% satisfied with the aesthetic result as this is exactly what i expected from this surgery. In the "official" clinic photo we can't fully appreciate the result because of my curly hair lol, so I added an after photo of both sides with wet hair so you can see my exact current head shape.
> In real life, I can assure you that the difference is more palpable/obvious than in photos
> I am still recovering now. Post-op I had tightness around the head, mild pain in some areas and short instants of mild dizziness from time to time, but all is slowly going away
> I also would like to add that Dr Song is a reliable and trustworthy surgeon who cares a lot about his patients
> 
> View attachment 5574555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wow congratulations! The results are amazing! I'm booked in with Dr Song in October.. I can't wait.. I hope to get good results too


----------



## shmn10

Hi everyone, I used to come here more often but wanted to give my own update/story. I'm an early 30's female who recently had surgery at LINE plastic surgery in Los Angeles for occipital augmentation and have been so happy with my results. I cried when I saw my head; I almost could not believe the flatness was completely gone. Before this, I had been through three surgeries and went through hell with other surgeons (including Eppley). For the last ten years, I felt I will never get the chance to look "normal". Some people will not understand this and will try to convince you "it's all in your head", or nothing to be ashamed about. I was at the brink of giving up before I encountered LINE and read some of your reviews (@donewithit2021 's post helped me on deciding to go ahead with them.)
I can finally put this huge issue behind me and move on with my life. If you're able to save up the money and are seeking skull augmentation somewhere in the US, I cannot recommend LINE enough. The staff and surgeon were very helpful and actually listened to what I wanted, more than any other plastic surgeon could have.

Please feel free to ask me any questions, if you'd like.


----------



## chillydownright

shmn10 said:


> Hi everyone, I used to come here more often but wanted to give my own update/story. I'm an early 30's female who recently had surgery at LINE plastic surgery in Los Angeles for occipital augmentation and have been so happy with my results. I cried when I saw my head; I almost could not believe the flatness was completely gone. Before this, I had been through three surgeries and went through hell with other surgeons (including Eppley). For the last ten years, I felt I will never get the chance to look "normal". Some people will not understand this and will try to convince you "it's all in your head", or nothing to be ashamed about. I was at the brink of giving up before I encountered LINE and read some of your reviews (@donewithit2021 's post helped me on deciding to go ahead with them.)
> I can finally put this huge issue behind me and move on with my life. If you're able to save up the money and are seeking skull augmentation somewhere in the US, I cannot recommend LINE enough. The staff and surgeon were very helpful and actually listened to what I wanted, more than any other plastic surgeon could have.
> 
> Please feel free to ask me any questions, if you'd like.


Hello! Could you please explain why you chose LINE instead of Jogak? Could not find donewithit2021 post.


----------



## chillydownright

Does anyone have experience with larger skull augmentations? Maybe both top and back of the head? I suspect that I have microcephaly, but don't have it medically diagnosed. It means that my skull is both flat on the back AND the top, which ofcourse makes the forehead low aswell. It looks really severely deformed and very small, like a toddlers head, and I go to great lengths to mask it as much as I can. I really wonder if it's possible to have a larger augmentation done with cement, or if I will have to go with silicone implants, or something along those lines.


----------



## Fleong

Hey everyone.this is how  my scar looks so far ,it's quite visible.


----------



## mrtst93

Fleong said:


> Hey everyone.this is how  my scar looks so far ,it's quite visible.
> 
> View attachment 5576522


Thanks for the photo! To be honest... I can barely see it! I really think its not that bad and it will also become brighter in the next months. You also could think about using silicone plaster (when your at home). They can help the scar healing a bit better


----------



## Fleong

Hey mate, ok and my scar looks more like 3 inches than 2 inches.
It's just  I read that most people who's had the operation claim that their scar is barely or not visible at all.
My scar is noticeable and I've got a small dent on the side of my head now as well as a dip on the scar.


----------



## Jo-Tchong

@Fleong are you joking ? it is barely visible... and like @mrtst93 said it will become brighter in the next couple of months


----------



## Jo-Tchong

chillydownright said:


> Does anyone have experience with larger skull augmentations? Maybe both top and back of the head? I suspect that I have microcephaly, but don't have it medically diagnosed. It means that my skull is both flat on the back AND the top, which ofcourse makes the forehead low aswell. It looks really severely deformed and very small, like a toddlers head, and I go to great lengths to mask it as much as I can. I really wonder if it's possible to have a larger augmentation done with cement, or if I will have to go with silicone implants, or something along those lines.



I would ask for at least two different surgeons' opinions/diagnosis. Try Song (Jogak) and Hsu (LPS). They will most probably ask you pictures


----------



## Fleong

No, it's worse in person.pictures don't fully show it.


Jo-Tchong said:


> @Fleong are you joking ? it is barely visible... and like @mrtst93 said it will become brighter in the next couple of months


Hey mate, no it's alot worse in person.
Anyways, I'll wait another few more months and see if it gets any better.


----------



## kasagawa52

shmn10 said:


> Hi everyone, I used to come here more often but wanted to give my own update/story. I'm an early 30's female who recently had surgery at LINE plastic surgery in Los Angeles for occipital augmentation and have been so happy with my results. I cried when I saw my head; I almost could not believe the flatness was completely gone. Before this, I had been through three surgeries and went through hell with other surgeons (including Eppley). For the last ten years, I felt I will never get the chance to look "normal". Some people will not understand this and will try to convince you "it's all in your head", or nothing to be ashamed about. I was at the brink of giving up before I encountered LINE and read some of your reviews (@donewithit2021 's post helped me on deciding to go ahead with them.)
> I can finally put this huge issue behind me and move on with my life. If you're able to save up the money and are seeking skull augmentation somewhere in the US, I cannot recommend LINE enough. The staff and surgeon were very helpful and actually listened to what I wanted, more than any other plastic surgeon could have.
> 
> Please feel free to ask me any questions, if you'd like.


How many days do you suggest taking time off work after surgery to fully recover?


----------



## kasagawa52

kasagawa52 said:


> How many days do you suggest taking time off work after surgery to fully recover?


I’ve been considering line but as of right now but lately my schedule has been so hectic that I’m not able to schedule a consultation anytime soon. Were the people around you able to notice significant change in your head shape? How many millimeters was added to the back of your head?


----------



## mlydzz

mrtst93 said:


> Thanks for the photo! To be honest... I can barely see it! I really think its not that bad and it will also become brighter in the next months. You also could think about using silicone plaster (when your at home). They can help the scar healing a bit better


Agree silicone scar gels are help a lot with scars. I've had success with kelo-cote


----------



## mlydzz

My surgery appointment is in a week. Nervous and excited to finally look normal without having the need to try to hide it and losing a lot more hair during it. I'll update with pictures.


----------



## mlydzz

shmn10 said:


> Hi everyone, I used to come here more often but wanted to give my own update/story. I'm an early 30's female who recently had surgery at LINE plastic surgery in Los Angeles for occipital augmentation and have been so happy with my results. I cried when I saw my head; I almost could not believe the flatness was completely gone. Before this, I had been through three surgeries and went through hell with other surgeons (including Eppley). For the last ten years, I felt I will never get the chance to look "normal". Some people will not understand this and will try to convince you "it's all in your head", or nothing to be ashamed about. I was at the brink of giving up before I encountered LINE and read some of your reviews (@donewithit2021 's post helped me on deciding to go ahead with them.)
> I can finally put this huge issue behind me and move on with my life. If you're able to save up the money and are seeking skull augmentation somewhere in the US, I cannot recommend LINE enough. The staff and surgeon were very helpful and actually listened to what I wanted, more than any other plastic surgeon could have.
> 
> Please feel free to ask me any questions, if you'd like.


So happy for you! Did you wear a beanie right after surgery to go home?


----------



## asianguy86

shmn10 said:


> Hi everyone, I used to come here more often but wanted to give my own update/story. I'm an early 30's female who recently had surgery at LINE plastic surgery in Los Angeles for occipital augmentation and have been so happy with my results. I cried when I saw my head; I almost could not believe the flatness was completely gone. Before this, I had been through three surgeries and went through hell with other surgeons (including Eppley). For the last ten years, I felt I will never get the chance to look "normal". Some people will not understand this and will try to convince you "it's all in your head", or nothing to be ashamed about. I was at the brink of giving up before I encountered LINE and read some of your reviews (@donewithit2021 's post helped me on deciding to go ahead with them.)
> I can finally put this huge issue behind me and move on with my life. If you're able to save up the money and are seeking skull augmentation somewhere in the US, I cannot recommend LINE enough. The staff and surgeon were very helpful and actually listened to what I wanted, more than any other plastic surgeon could have.
> 
> Please feel free to ask me any questions, if you'd like.


Hey shmn10 glad to hear that it went well!... Did Dr. Yao or Dr. Hsu do your surgery?


----------



## Jo-Tchong

mlydzz said:


> My surgery appointment is in a week. Nervous and excited to finally look normal without having the need to try to hide it and losing a lot more hair during it. I'll update with pictures.


So you went with LPS ?


----------



## shmn10

chillydownright said:


> Hello! Could you please explain why you chose LINE instead of Jogak? Could not find donewithit2021 post.


Hi! I simply chose LINE because of the proximity (I am a US resident and didn't want to go anywhere too far, abroad, in case of complications) I also felt confident with choosing LINE as opposed to other places because I liked the consultation I had with their surgeon (Dr. Yao was mine) and she was very understanding unlike the previous surgeons I had spoken with. For me, it's not just the confidence of the doctor and their expertise but the fact that they can make you feel assured that they have listened to *you* and what you want.


----------



## shmn10

asianguy86 said:


> Hey shmn10 glad to hear that it went well!... Did Dr. Yao or Dr. Hsu do your surgery?


Thank you so much  Yes, Dr. Yao! Bless her, she was so sweet to me and really took the time to understand/see where I thought my head had flatness.


----------



## shmn10

chillydownright said:


> Does anyone have experience with larger skull augmentations? Maybe both top and back of the head? I suspect that I have microcephaly, but don't have it medically diagnosed. It means that my skull is both flat on the back AND the top, which ofcourse makes the forehead low aswell. It looks really severely deformed and very small, like a toddlers head, and I go to great lengths to mask it as much as I can. I really wonder if it's possible to have a larger augmentation done with cement, or if I will have to go with silicone implants, or something along those lines.


For larger augmentations I would recommend a silicone implant.. they can visibly volumize the skull but you have to be aware of the risks and having enough time aside to do the surgery in multiple stages, especially with a skull expander to accomodate the size of a larger implant.
If you just want a little bit augmentation on both the top and back I recommend a doctor who uses bone cement. It depends on what is your aesthetic preference.


----------



## enquire10

shmn10 said:


> Hi! I simply chose LINE because of the proximity (I am a US resident and didn't want to go anywhere too far, abroad, in case of complications) I also felt confident with choosing LINE as opposed to other places because I liked the consultation I had with their surgeon (Dr. Yao was mine) and she was very understanding unlike the previous surgeons I had spoken with. For me, it's not just the confidence of the doctor and their expertise but the fact that they can make you feel assured that they have listened to *you* and what you want.


If you’re comfortable, please do share photos. A lot of people here are interested in LPS.


----------



## enquire10

I recently had my surgery At Jogak with Dr. Song and seeing as to how I used this very forum in helping to gather information about this surgery and for planning own surgery, I think it’s only right to contribute to it for those doing the same currently or in the future, as I was not that long ago. So, Here are my before and afters. My case was described as moderate with slight asymmetry. Please keep in mind that pictures, especially for those like me with long or medium hair, make the case before look worse than it actually was, and the results after better than it actually is. Regardless, the results I got are exactly what I expected and I’m completely, 100% content with it.


----------



## mlydzz

Jo-Tchong said:


> So you went with LPS ?


I did choose them yes, my assigned doctor is Dr. Hsu


----------



## crystaltrina2019

mlydzz said:


> My surgery appointment is in a week. Nervous and excited to finally look normal without having the need to try to hide it and losing a lot more hair during it. I'll update with pictures.


I am so excited for you !. All this time you were on this forum reading about other peoples experiences and I know how much you wanted it for yourself  and now it is happening. I hope all goes really well for you, and I cant wait to hear about it.


----------



## mlydzz

crystaltrina2019 said:


> I am so excited for you !. All this time you were on this forum reading about other peoples experiences and I know how much you wanted it for yourself  and now it is happening. I hope all goes really well for you, and I cant wait to hear about it.


thank you so sweet


----------



## nick78362

winter2021 said:


> Hello Nick78362,
> Thank you for sharing your experience & result! Your look great! Congrats! May I ask why you’ve decided to go with Dr. Yao instead of Dr. Hsu? I’ve had my consultation with Dr Hsu last month. He seemed a little rush during the consultation. I was quoted 9.5K for occipital MMA with Dr Hsu and have negotiated down to 8.5K. I haven’t booked my surgery yet. Could you please share your experience you had with Dr Yao? Also, how do you like your result now?
> Thank you.


I went with Dr Yao because she’s the only one available that fits my schedule.  I had the consultation and saw enough pictures that made me comfortable in moving forward.  It’s been almost a year and it’s nice to have a rounder looking head.  However, I’ve noticed a bump on the top of my head that haven’t gone away.  I’ve mentioned it to Dr Yao and she said it would eventually go away.  Haven’t yet!?!? I think it was where the incision was.


----------



## nick78362

Riki7641 said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here, but I need a huge augmentation on the back of my head.
> Would you suggest going to Dr. Barry Eppley?


Dr Epoley is a bit more expensive, but I believe you will get better results. He offers a two step process.  One or expand your skin and the next is to fill as much as you want.  For the other plastic surgeons, it’s a one time install with minimal fill.  So it really depends on how flat your head is and how much you would like to fill.


----------



## nick78362

mrtst93 said:


> So in case anybody is interested: I just talked to Dr Hsu and Emily from LPS on zoom. They were very nice and friendly and my case should be "easy" to handle.
> The only thing which is bad is that you are not able to see any before / after (only at their clinic) and the price... Emily told me it would be 9.500 USD for me. Thats a lot more than I expected escpecially as they agreed that it is not a complicated surgery in my case.
> I have to think about this a lot...


Everyone’s financial situation is different but if you’re on here looking for answers, then I would suggest going for it.  You’re probably not happy with your head.  See if you can negotiate a better price.  The results are not perfect, but I’m definitely happy with how it turned out.  If you’re the type that spend on nonsense stuff in the past, then use that money to upgrade yourself.  Eat out less or don’t shop as much. If you need to pay rent and feed you kid, then that should be your priority.


----------



## nick78362

Kurdo said:


> Hi, I underwent surgery yesterday, the doctor is very professional and knows what he does, I asked for local anesthesia and it was very smooth I didn’t felts any pain. I am now in Seoul, in recovery process. After two days, I will go to the clinic to take off the bandage, and everything is fine. I don’t have no tumors, complications, or tightness.  I will provide you with pictures after full recovery, and from here I advise everyone to come here without even a hesitation for a minute JOGAK is the best!!!


Tumors?


----------



## nick78362

LOTR2Towers said:


> So guys, need your opinion on whether I should get this done or not. This is something that I’ve been very conscious with and definitely has affected my confidence, and I’m a pretty confident guy. Just things like swimming, wearing a helmet, etc., are things I don’t feel comfortable doing. Haircuts are always a bit nerve racking. For the most parts, things have been good and I can’t say that it has affected my life much. I go about my days just fine. Sometimes though, I can’t help but think how much better it would be not having to worry about it.
> 
> My head shape is such that it is round on the left and flattens as it goes to the right. I had a haircut yesterday and for some reason, the barber used something different than usual (razor vs scissors on the entire backside). He must have be distracted or something. Anyway, it made the back look flat. Went back to fix it and he apologized for it. It should grow back in a few days and look better. It’s been a long time since I last had a haircut that made me that self conscious. The ordeal made me really think hard about the procedure. I had planned on traveling end of May and having a terrible haircut makes me hesitant to do so. In that way, it does affect my life. I threw out the question to my barber and he said I shouldn’t do it as it’s fine. It’s really not “that bad” but it sometimes does affect things for the reasons I mentioned above.
> 
> I know that ultimately, it is up to me. But I wanted to get your thoughts on it. Perhaps it would help me with my decision.
> 
> Thank you,
> K


It’s really up to you and if it’ll make you happy.  My wife doesn’t see much of a difference but “I” can.  The before/after picture proves that it was the right decision for me.  This is really for you and how you feel.  Do it if it bothers you sooo much, and of course have the financial means.


----------



## nick78362

LOTR2Towers said:


> Curious: what do you guys wear after surgery and for the first few days with the cast on? Did you walk around with cast showing or wore a beanie/hat? I figured beanie would be good for cold weather but not during Summer (although you only need it to get from the clinic to hotel).


You definitely don’t want to be out and about for the first several days.  Your head will be wrapped up and the swelling on your neck will make you look like you got into a car accident. You’ll be fine after a week


----------



## Tjaboooo

Kurdo said:


> Hi, I underwent surgery yesterday, the doctor is very professional and knows what he does, I asked for local anesthesia and it was very smooth I didn’t felts any pain. I am now in Seoul, in recovery process. After two days, I will go to the clinic to take off the bandage, and everything is fine. I don’t have no tumors, complications, or tightness.  I will provide you with pictures after full recovery, and from here I advise everyone to come here without even a hesitation for a minute JOGAK is the best!!!


Bremen can u please send me message


----------



## Tankers123

I tried contacting Dr Song to get the surgery done late December or early January, but no response. Anyone else getting a response from him?


----------



## Psp_

Tankers123 said:


> I tried contacting Dr Song to get the surgery done late December or early January, but no response. Anyone else getting a response from him?


He would've missed it. You should try again


----------



## Juvek1

@Tankers123 Try to look at your spam map in mail at least in my case this was a problem. I wrote him 2 mails and got no answer then i called him and he said that he answered me with company and private mail and advised me that i look in spam and really this was a problem. Hope it will help you.


----------



## asianguy86

mlydzz said:


> I did choose them yes, my assigned doctor is Dr. Hsu


Hey mlydzz, how did your operation go if you don't mind me asking?... I'm leaning heavily towards them as well.


----------



## mlydzz

asianguy86 said:


> Hey mlydzz, how did your operation go if you don't mind me asking?... I'm leaning heavily towards them as well.


Thanks for asking! I was planning on updating after 1.5 weeks or so but I had my surgery on august 5 and today I'm taking my cast off in a couple hours. I was really nervous but felt no pain at all during surgery, I was half asleep but could still hear everything and feel them doing work on my scalp. They were helpful and patient I really liked Amanda and dr. Hsu. So far I really like the shape (still with cast on) but I still need to see it without the band since it's thick and might make my head look bigger than it is. Not sure. At least I'm happy I don't have to worry about fixing my hair like 5 times a day anymore.

After they take my cast off I'll wash my hair tonight. By the way he mentioned my scalp could be stretched more because I'm slim and fat can make the scalp kinda rigid, limiting the stretchiness.

One thing I didn't expect is how itchy it would get sometimes and not being able to scratch anything besides my neck. The back of my neck is swollen too with some bruises. Another normal symptom I had is feeling a headache and pressure but the painkillers help. Also I could barely sleep at all for worrying about accidentally putting pressure on my head, it's difficult to sleep anyway.

I tried wearing a beanie for a few minutes at the airbnb but it's literally no use and it makes me look ridiculous so I just left it like that. It was also hard to put on the beanie anyway and the doctor doesn't recommend wearing it or any hat at all for long.


----------



## mlydzz

mlydzz said:


> Thanks for asking! I was planning on updating after 1.5 weeks or so but I had my surgery on august 5 and today I'm taking my cast off in a couple hours. I was really nervous but felt no pain at all during surgery, I was half asleep but could still hear everything and feel them doing work on my scalp. They were helpful and patient I really liked Amanda and dr. Hsu. So far I really like the shape (still with cast on) but I still need to see it without the band since it's thick and might make my head look bigger than it is. Not sure. At least I'm happy I don't have to worry about fixing my hair like 5 times a day anymore.
> 
> After they take my cast off I'll wash my hair tonight. By the way he mentioned my scalp could be stretched more because I'm slim and fat can make the scalp kinda rigid, limiting the stretchiness.
> 
> One thing I didn't expect is how itchy it would get sometimes and not being able to scratch anything besides my neck. The back of my neck is swollen too with some bruises. Another normal symptom I had is feeling a headache and pressure but the painkillers help. Also I could barely sleep at all for worrying about accidentally putting pressure on my head, it's difficult to sleep anyway.
> 
> I tried wearing a beanie for a few minutes at the airbnb but it's literally no use and it makes me look ridiculous so I just left it like that. It was also hard to put on the beanie anyway and the doctor doesn't recommend wearing it or any hat at all for long.


Hmm changing my opinion, I will need a second session to stretch out my scalp more. It still looks flat to me even though the doctor said he put a lot of bone cement in it but I can see a difference and it's still an improvement. My plagiocephaly is just incredibly bad if one session wasn't enough to make it as big as I wanted.


----------



## asianguy86

mlydzz said:


> Hmm changing my opinion, I will need a second session to stretch out my scalp more. It still looks flat to me even though the doctor said he put a lot of bone cement in it but I can see a difference and it's still an improvement. My plagiocephaly is just incredibly bad if one session wasn't enough to make it as big as I wanted.


----------



## asianguy86

I can only imagine after this procedure the whole back of your head is probably a little swollen, which might skew the result temporarily. Could this be the case?

Do you know the exact amount in CC/mL they used?... Based on the people that commented earlier in this thread it seems like the avg amount is between 40-50 mL.

Have they agreed to do the 2nd session for free?


----------



## xanncy

Hi! I got this done for the top of my head at LPS-- just wanted to quickly share my experience. I'm a woman who got this done because my hair very fine and flat, and the top of my head is flat as well, so I never had any cranial top volume (hair looked super flat and sad). I'm about 4 months post-op now and feel that I have my final results. The surgery itself was fine for me, but bandaging for the first three days like an egg was awful lol. I had extreme vertigo for the first week or two, and it slowly went away. The incision site where it was closed with staples wasn't shaven for me, but the hairs in that area ended up falling out-- the hairs are currently growing back out, but the small bald patch is a little obvious. As for the MMA added, the front of the top of my head is smooth and flush with the rest of the skull, but the back where the MMA patch ends has a little divot where it wasn't completely smoothed to be flush with my skull. Overall I still am happy with this procedure since the divot is masked by my hair, and doesn't really bother me unless im literally feeling for it. Dr. Hsu told me that I would get some volume, but not to expect a huge amount, as he was trying to make it natural, and I feel that I definitely got natural results.


----------



## mlydzz

asianguy86 said:


> I can only imagine after this procedure the whole back of your head is probably a little swollen, which might skew the result temporarily. Could this be the case?
> 
> Do you know the exact amount in CC/mL they used?... Based on the people that commented earlier in this thread it seems like the avg amount is between 40-50 mL.
> 
> Have they agreed to do the 2nd session for free?


He told me he added 65mL and that most people get 45mL. my placiocephaly is so bad lol. I asked about a second session but he told me it was too soon to ask and that if swelling went down I'll be happy with the results so i cant answer your second question


----------



## asianguy86

mlydzz said:


> He told me he added 65mL and that most people get 45mL. my placiocephaly is so bad lol. I asked about a second session but he told me it was too soon to ask and that if swelling went down I'll be happy with the results so i cant answer your second question


Wow 65mL that's a lot. The other person on here that went twice has a total of 80mL which is only 15mL more than you.

Are you tall like 6 foot 3 lol?... I feel like your results will be fine.


----------



## mlydzz

asianguy86 said:


> Wow 65mL that's a lot. The other person on here that went twice has a total of 80mL which is only 15mL more than you.
> 
> Are you tall like 6 foot 3 lol?... I feel like your results will be fine.


No LOL i'm 5'2". My head was just so bad and I feel like it needs more to look normal like other people but they were surprised I wanted more but then told me people usually want more so idk.


----------



## asianguy86

mlydzz said:


> No LOL i'm 5'2". My head was just so bad and I feel like it needs more to look normal like other people but they were surprised I wanted more but then told me people usually want more so idk.


You should be fine man. We are our own worst critic sometime. Once the swelling comes down, I'm sure you'll see another improvement. Cheers!


----------



## Juvek1

Hi guys, does any of you paid money to Dr.Song via Wire transfer? or you have paid via credit card when you were there. I am very cautious with paying in advance because of very bad experiences in the past. There is a lot of scammers pretend to be someone else...thanks a lot.


----------



## enquire10

Juvek1 said:


> Hi guys, does any of you paid money to Dr.Song via Wire transfer? or you have paid via credit card when you were there. I am very cautious with paying in advance because of very bad experiences in the past. There is a lot of scammers pretend to be someone else...thanks a lot.


Dr. Song’s clinic is very professional and reputable, but even so, there is no need to pay before hand at all. You can pay either in cash or, like I did, by card, On the day of the surgery. I only suggest you call you bank up before hand and let them know you’ll be making a large payment abroad, as my bank, like many others, have security procedures in place that blocks unusual payments.


----------



## Juvek1

Thanks @enquire10.

Btw I have scheduled surgery with dr.Song on October 24th. If anyone other will be there in the last week of October we could meet. I will post some pictures after the surgery and let you know how it goes.


----------



## kasagawa52

I appreciate all of you for being so helpful in all of your advice and experiences so I thought I’d share this with you guys. I am a 27 yo male from California. I recently had a consultation with dr. Hsu and Emily at line in LA. They were extremely pleasant and helpful. I was able to FaceTime them while dr. Hsu was looking at all of my photos and asking me about past medical history/medications and what not. Apparently you have to avoid NSAIDs and fish oil for a certain period of time prior to having the surgery. And if you’re a smoker, you’re at larger risk for bleeding as well so quit that for a certain period time as well. (I smoke from time to time but not on a daily basis) He briefly told me about the surgery and what it entails, and assured me that I can sleep on the back of my head post surgery as the implant takes 20mins to harden. He said people often have the misconception that they must lay on their side post surgery. Also informed me about medications I must take post surgery (antibiotics & painkillers). Stitches are removed a week after surgery and informed me I shouldn’t be extremely active for the first few weeks after surgery as there is a risk for internal or external bleeding. He did tell me that he has had patients come back to drain their hematomas. A little external bleeding is fairly common. Other than that our consultation was cut short as he seemed very busy. I don’t blame him though, he’s probably a very busy man and I bet he’s had multiple consultations that don’t even come to his clinic come time to deciding to opt in for the procedure. I wish I had more questions for him at the time but I couldn’t think off the top of my head. He stated that you really only need two weeks till you can fully go back to work, that is if you have a sedentary job or lifestyle. Also, I wear a helmet at work at times and he said I may need to get resized for a new helmet, otherwise wearing a helmet should not be a problem.
I don’t think I have a serious case of plagiocephaly but it has been an insecurity of mine for quite some time. Dr. Hsu stated that my skull is flat on the upper ridge of the occipital bone which is fairly common for people with plagiocephaly. I know people in this forum have stated uneven or flatness on other sides of their head but he never mentioned any of that in my case. I was also quoted for 9500 and I need to pay 30% as a deposit prior to the surgery. I can plan to have the surgery a week in advance but I need to advise them in 1-2 month advance if I’m requesting a specific date for the procedure. Well that is all for now! 
I think I would like to meet with the doctor face to face prior to actually deciding on opting in for surgery so once I have my week days off I will coordinate and see if I can make that happen. If that is the case I want to have a list of questions prepared and if any of you are curious, please feel free to reply to my post or DM me and I will ask away so as long as questions are pertinent.


----------



## kasagawa52

Also I know a lot of you have been referring jogak but I think for my case, I don’t believe I have to add a lot of volume to the back of my head. I think I just need a more rounded shape to the back of my head, if that makes sense lol. And I’ve seen before/after results of dr. Hsu’s work on their Instagram that appears similar to what I’m dealing with which look very pleasing. I think it would be a lot of hassle flying overseas and I could drive 6hrs to LA from my home here in California. If any of you have input on my previous post(s), then feel free to share! I found this forum a little over a year ago and I appreciate you all for finally giving me solutions and advice.


----------



## kasagawa52

I was honestly so naive to the fact that this issue is prevalent in adults till I found this forum. I thought I was one out of a million lol. I can’t wait to make moves and make my dreams a reality some day. Then I can be fully confident which will help with other aspects of my life We should all be thankful for finding one another on this forum because idk about you guys but it truly has helped me with my mental health in some form. Let’s all do this!


----------



## mlydzz

asianguy86 said:


> You should be fine man. We are our own worst critic sometime. Once the swelling comes down, I'm sure you'll see another improvement. Cheers!


You're right I often nitpick my features, got my staples taken out and took another good luck at my head, the difference is honestly huge and I really like it but  I still want to look more "normal"


----------



## SK2

My case was quite severe and this is my result at Jogak. It's a huge improvement and in my case changes the way how my hair sits since now I have more volume at the back of my head. I can't say it is perfect because I'd never have an idea what perfect could have been.


----------



## Juvek1

mlydzz said:


> You're right I often nitpick my features, got my staples taken out and took another good luck at my head, the difference is honestly huge and I really like it but  I still want to look more "normal"


Is possible to show us any photo after the surgery?, but i understand of course if you don't want it.


----------



## mlydzz

Juvek1 said:


> Is possible to show us any photo after the surgery?, but i understand of course if you don't want it.


Of course. Here's my before (top) & after (bottom).




Now I know what @Fleong meant when he said it looks different in pictures versus in person, maybe we just look at ourselves in a distorted way where we always feel unsatisfied with how we look? I don't know lol but I probably still have an interest in getting a second session whenever I look at other people whose head was allowed to grow normally during their early baby phase unlike mine and I know that even after these surgeries it will never look like theirs due to it being impossible to add volume to the sides where the muscles are.

In person, the ''before'' looked a lot worse than in those pictures to the point that people would look at me weird if the flatness showed too much. Others have told me they don't see much of a difference but *I* can see it and I'm happy this gave me a peace of mind where I don't have to constantly worry about fixing my hair multiple times a day or how the flatness will show throughout the day, so it was definitely worth it.

I'm about to be 19 days post-op now but the bottom of my head still feels a bit tender to touch, and I feel sudden pressure on the bottom for a few seconds whenever my neck stays in certain positions where I put pressure on that area, like when I'm looking up if that makes sense. The incision area feels almost fully healed, with the exception of the corner that still feels a little bit tender to touch. Also lost a lot of hair during this whole process and developed a really itchy dry scalp. Other than this everything else went perfectly fine and I'm thankful for the doctor and his great team.


----------



## Fleong

mlydzz said:


> Of course. Here's my before (top) & after (bottom).
> 
> View attachment 5596480
> 
> 
> Now I know what @Fleong meant when he said it looks different in pictures versus in person, maybe we just look at ourselves in a distorted way where we always feel unsatisfied with how we look? I don't know lol but I probably still have an interest in getting a second session whenever I look at other people whose head was allowed to grow normally during their early baby phase unlike mine and I know that even after these surgeries it will never look like theirs.
> 
> In person, the ''before'' looked a lot worse than in those pictures to the point that people would look at me weird if the flatness showed too much. Others have told me they don't see much of a difference but *I* can see it and I'm happy this gave me a peace of mind where I don't have to constantly worry about fixing my hair multiple times a day or how the flatness will show throughout the day, so it was definitely worth it.
> 
> I'm about to be 19 days post-op now but the bottom of my head still feels a bit tender to touch, and I feel sudden pressure on the bottom for a few seconds whenever my neck stays in certain positions where I put pressure on that area, like when I'm looking up if that makes sense. The incision area feels almost fully healed, with the exception of the corner that still feels a little bit tender to touch. Also lost a lot of hair during this whole process and developed a really itchy dry scalp. Other than this everything else went perfectly fine and I'm thankful for the doctor and his great team.


YOU LOOK AWESOME! CONGRATULATIONS. I don't think you need to add anymore.


----------



## Juvek1

@mlydzz Your head look awesome after the surgery.
Actually even before the surgery photos don't look bad but as you said photos sometimes don't show the real picture and more important is how you feel mentally now after the surgery compared to before the surgery.
If you don't mind to answer me. Did you have only a flat head or also left-right asymmetry. Because i have asymmetry and i am worried that will not be corrected enough because of muscles at the sides and under the ears but i hope i will be satisfied after the surgery.


​


----------



## Fleong

Juvek1 said:


> @mlydzz Your head look awesome after the surgery.
> Actually even before the surgery photos don't look bad but as you said photos sometimes don't show the real picture and more important is how you feel mentally now after the surgery compared to before the surgery.
> If you don't mind to answer me. Did you have only a flat head or also left-right asymmetry. Because i have asymmetry and i am worried that will not be corrected enough because of muscles at the sides and under the ears but i hope i will be satisfied after the surgery.
> 
> 
> ​


Hey Juvek1, if you have  occipital assymetry ( Plagiocephaly) you will end up with a dent on the side as pmma won't be put onto muscle even just the slightest bit from my experience.


----------



## mlydzz

Fleong said:


> YOU LOOK AWESOME! CONGRATULATIONS. I don't think you need to add anymore.


Thank you!


Juvek1 said:


> @mlydzz Your head look awesome after the surgery.
> Actually even before the surgery photos don't look bad but as you said photos sometimes don't show the real picture and more important is how you feel mentally now after the surgery compared to before the surgery.
> If you don't mind to answer me. Did you have only a flat head or also left-right asymmetry. Because i have asymmetry and i am worried that will not be corrected enough because of muscles at the sides and under the ears but i hope i will be satisfied after the surgery.


Thank you! Yeah in those *before* pictures it doesn't look as bad, but I remember pictures others have taken of me a long time ago where it looked worse. I don't know why, but like I said it was more noticeable in person.

I also had a left-right asymmetry where my left side was a lot flatter than the right side and it looks and feels pretty even after surgery. I also can't feel any "rough edges", everything feels smooth. I hope you can get the surgery soon enough, good luck!!


----------



## mlydzz

Fleong said:


> Hey Juvek1, if you have  occipital assymetry ( Plagiocephaly) you will end up with a dent on the side as pmma won't be put onto muscle even just the slightest bit from my experience.


I've tried touching everywhere and I can't find it lolol


----------



## asianguy86

You look great @mlydzz!... Don't be too critical of yourself. And I also agree your head didn't look that bad to begin with.


----------



## gasiri

Congratulations.


----------



## Fleong

mlydzz said:


> I've tried touching everywhere and I can't find it lolol



Hey, you'll only have what I've got if it's flat half way around the side as well, where the muscles are..as you know bone cement can't be added to those areas..it means mines worse than anyone else's  here.


----------



## Juvek1

mlydzz said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you! Yeah in those *before* pictures it doesn't look as bad, but I remember pictures others have taken of me a long time ago where it looked worse. I don't know why, but like I said it was more noticeable in person.
> 
> I also had a left-right asymmetry where my left side was a lot flatter than the right side and it looks and feels pretty even after surgery. I also can't feel any "rough edges", everything feels smooth. I hope you can get the surgery soon enough, good luck!!



Thanks. I will have my surgery on 24 October at Jogak. I am excited and also i little bit scared after I have been planning surgery for the last 4 years.


Fleong said:


> Hey Juvek1, if you have  occipital assymetry ( Plagiocephaly) you will end up with a dent on the side as pmma won't be put onto muscle even just the slightest bit from my experience.



I hope I will be happy after the surgery at least i truly believe it's going to be much better than now. 
How happy you are right now after some time passed. I saw your before photos and I believe my case is quite similar to your, but sometimes is hard to say only from photos. 
My biggest concern is below the ears. Asymmetry below the ears will definitely stay but i hope it will be less visible. Looking from profile I am quite sure it will be much better than now.


----------



## SK2

mlydzz said:


> Of course. Here's my before (top) & after (bottom).
> 
> View attachment 5596480
> 
> 
> Now I know what @Fleong meant when he said it looks different in pictures versus in person, maybe we just look at ourselves in a distorted way where we always feel unsatisfied with how we look? I don't know lol but I probably still have an interest in getting a second session whenever I look at other people whose head was allowed to grow normally during their early baby phase unlike mine and I know that even after these surgeries it will never look like theirs due to it being impossible to add volume to the sides where the muscles are.
> 
> In person, the ''before'' looked a lot worse than in those pictures to the point that people would look at me weird if the flatness showed too much. Others have told me they don't see much of a difference but *I* can see it and I'm happy this gave me a peace of mind where I don't have to constantly worry about fixing my hair multiple times a day or how the flatness will show throughout the day, so it was definitely worth it.
> 
> I'm about to be 19 days post-op now but the bottom of my head still feels a bit tender to touch, and I feel sudden pressure on the bottom for a few seconds whenever my neck stays in certain positions where I put pressure on that area, like when I'm looking up if that makes sense. The incision area feels almost fully healed, with the exception of the corner that still feels a little bit tender to touch. Also lost a lot of hair during this whole process and developed a really itchy dry scalp. Other than this everything else went perfectly fine and I'm thankful for the doctor and his great team.


I concur with the others, your 'before' didn't look too bad at all!! But I empathise with you how each own's case could feel a huge hinderance to one's confidence. I do also feel my case was the most severe in this thread before the surgery. I also share the sentiment for wanting a second surgery to further correct the misshape or any irregularities, although I was quite firmly told by Jogak that this is unlikely due to the stretch of the skin on the skull. 

Your result looks really good, congratulations!


----------



## crystaltrina2019

mlydzz said:


> Of course. Here's my before (top) & after (bottom).
> 
> View attachment 5596480
> 
> 
> Now I know what @Fleong meant when he said it looks different in pictures versus in person, maybe we just look at ourselves in a distorted way where we always feel unsatisfied with how we look? I don't know lol but I probably still have an interest in getting a second session whenever I look at other people whose head was allowed to grow normally during their early baby phase unlike mine and I know that even after these surgeries it will never look like theirs due to it being impossible to add volume to the sides where the muscles are.
> 
> In person, the ''before'' looked a lot worse than in those pictures to the point that people would look at me weird if the flatness showed too much. Others have told me they don't see much of a difference but *I* can see it and I'm happy this gave me a peace of mind where I don't have to constantly worry about fixing my hair multiple times a day or how the flatness will show throughout the day, so it was definitely worth it.
> 
> I'm about to be 19 days post-op now but the bottom of my head still feels a bit tender to touch, and I feel sudden pressure on the bottom for a few seconds whenever my neck stays in certain positions where I put pressure on that area, like when I'm looking up if that makes sense. The incision area feels almost fully healed, with the exception of the corner that still feels a little bit tender to touch. Also lost a lot of hair during this whole process and developed a really itchy dry scalp. Other than this everything else went perfectly fine and I'm thankful for the doctor and his great team.


Thanks for sharing. I can see the difference. Although the before doesnt look as bad as how as I was envisioning it, due to how you described it. Mine is way flatter lol. I am so glad you are happy with the results ! I hope to be in your position soon. The only thing I am concerned with is whether it will have an effect on women like infertility or something. A reach I know, but I always wonder what the long term side-effects will be.


----------



## Lia336

crystaltrina2019 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I can see the difference. Although the before doesnt look as bad as how as I was envisioning it, due to how you described it. Mine is way flatter lol. I am so glad you are happy with the results ! I hope to be in your position soon. The only thing I am concerned with is whether it will have an effect on women like infertility or something. A reach I know, but I always wonder what the long term side-effects will be.


I would just reach out to the surgeon if I was you. I want to do it with Dr. Yong Tai Song at Jogak and he answered all of my questions per email. And his answers were very detailed.


----------



## Psp_

Hi guys, just wanted to know is it just me or does anyone else here have flatness more on the crown of the head? I seem to be seeing a lot of before and afters more so at the back of the head but not so much of the kind of problem I have.
It's annoying because I always need to tease my hair to hide it even though I don't like to but have no choice ‍


----------



## Lia336

Psp_ said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to know is it just me or does anyone else here have flatness more on the crown of the head? I seem to be seeing a lot of before and afters more so at the back of the head but not so much of the kind of problem I have.
> It's annoying because I always need to tease my hair to hide it even though I don't like to but have no choice ‍


Hey, I think what you're interested in is a vertex augmentation. On the Jogak website they have a before and after of a case like this


----------



## Juvek1

Psp_ said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to know is it just me or does anyone else here have flatness more on the crown of the head? I seem to be seeing a lot of before and afters more so at the back of the head but not so much of the kind of problem I have.
> It's annoying because I always need to tease my hair to hide it even though I don't like to but have no choice ‍



I hope I am not wrong but would guess your crown is also corrected with back of the head augmentation. In my case I also have flat crown plus back of the head. If you look at photos of people which had surgery you will see that there crown is also corrected. Look at photos of Ashly117 before and after photo. Ashly117 originally open this topic I believe is it at the start of topic page 1. Aim is to make shape natural is possible so is not other option than also correct crown otherwise will be very weird.
But of course maybe in your case is something different best is to ask directly the doctor with which you would like to have a surgery.


----------



## Psp_

Thanks guys.
I've read and looked at everything on this forum. I've also looked at everything on YouTube, Instagram.. you name it lol. I just haven't seen anything close to the way mine looks.
Anyway I've booked in my surgery for next month with jogak. I'll send before and after pics. I'm super excited for this trip


----------



## JayJayR123

So for anyone that has gone to Line, I’m trying to schedule my surgery in December. How much time in advance do you have to notify if you want a specific date or are they pretty quick with surgery dates ? I don’t want to wait too late and miss my December target date. And how long are you required to stay(well not required but recommended)  ? Just until they remove the stitches ?


----------



## rusyanowack

I'm thinking of bodybuilding after the surgery. I'm going to start sports, will it be a problem?


----------



## rusyanowack

Is it permanent and does it break?


----------



## kmyu

Tankers123 said:


> I tried contacting Dr Song to get the surgery done late December or early January, but no response. Anyone else getting a response from him?


I'll be in town during the exact same time frame. Already have my flights booked. Would be great to stay in touch - what's your kkt id? drop it here or DM me

I'll be getting a forehead implant during this trip, and possibly skin treatments (scar removal, etc)


----------



## mlydzz

I believe updates made about this surgery talk about how they don't feel anything/feel fine after a couple weeks but for me it's been a month and a half and still feel pressure in my head when sleeping on my back so I switched to sleeping elevated again despite being told that I could sleep on my back after 3 weeks but I guess my case turned out to be different and I understand. Pressure area from sleeping on my back ay the beginning was felt more on the bottom and now it's on the top.

Also noticed recently the incision site is kinda hollow and I'm not sure if it was always like that but it's not noticeable unless touched so I don't really mind it.

I think I already mentioned that hair fell out around the incision area so it looks bald around it and is slowly growing back without any issues so far but of course scar is still noticeable as it hasn't been that long.


----------



## SK2

It sounds like hematoma, especially when you mentioned the hollowness where the incision is. Do you feel any presence of liquid around your head? I had that and the raised hollowness for about 3 weeks. They are mostly gone but now where my incision is do feel depressed.

Hopefully those will subside soon for you. 



mlydzz said:


> I believe updates made about this surgery talk about how they don't feel anything/feel fine after a couple weeks but for me it's been a month and a half and still feel pressure in my head when sleeping on my back so I switched to sleeping elevated again despite being told that I could sleep on my back after 3 weeks but I guess my case turned out to be different and I understand. Pressure area from sleeping on my back ay the beginning was felt more on the bottom and now it's on the top.
> 
> Also noticed recently the incision site is kinda hollow and I'm not sure if it was always like that but it's not noticeable unless touched so I don't really mind it.
> 
> I think I already mentioned that hair fell out around the incision area so it looks bald around it and is slowly growing back without any issues so far but of course scar is still noticeable as it hasn't been that long


----------



## mlydzz

SK2 said:


> It sounds like hematoma, especially when you mentioned the hollowness where the incision is. Do you feel any presence of liquid around your head? I had that and the raised hollowness for about 3 weeks. They are mostly gone but now where my incision is do feel depressed.
> 
> Hopefully those will subside soon for you.


I don't think I've ever felt any presence of liquid and also didn't develop hematoma for the first 2 weeks I was in LA, after that I still believe I didn't develop one. Only the incision site feels sunken.


----------



## SK2

mlydzz said:


> I don't think I've ever felt any presence of liquid and also didn't develop hematoma for the first 2 weeks I was in LA, after that I still believe I didn't develop one. Only the incision site feels sunken.


It is also likely the pressure is from your sculpt getting used to the new volume, because it sounds like Line is quite liberal with the amount of MMA they use.


----------



## mrtst93

Hi all,
So after following this forum for about half a year, I finally was at Jogak too last week and traveled from Germany to South Korea.
I would love to share a happy story, but unfortunately the result did not turn out the way I expected it. To mention it right away: I can not blame Dr. Song at all. He is as friendly and professional as all other here described him already.

What is the problem? I tried to prepare a lot for this surgery by creating some photoshops where I roughly wanted to show him how I would like the result to be. Stupidly I did not pay enough attention to all the important symmetries in my photoshop picture and we started focusing too much on it before the surgery. The key moment was when he asked me if I wanted to have that point where your back of the head has its maximum length raised a bit more (somehow like in my ROUGHLY made photoshop) - I was not sure about it but I agreed, since you are a bit nervous overall and trust him in that moment that it can not be a wrong decision. So he started drawing all the lines and points on my head and marked this point with the most length like 1-2cm higher than it initially was.
Surgery itself really was no fun! I decided for local anesthesia and had no pain, but still, you can feel everything he is doing and its partially really rough!

He himself told me right after he finished that everything went well and he was able to achieve our expected result for about 90%, because he could not add as much PMMA as planned in the lower part due to my skin being a little bit thin. Seemed no problem for me at all and I went to my hotel with a huge head bandage covering it under my beanie (still looked weird for sure).

After the first night I felt more and more pressure and tightness under the bandage. Swelling became really bad within first two days. On the 3rd day it was worst. My forehead beneath the bandage and right over my eyes looked like an alien. Not kidding. He removed the bandage then and the swelling was able to move downwards to my face then. So my eyes and my temples also became very swollen. But yeah, it all slightly went away since the 4th day, no further problems with that besides looking terrible.

So last Friday (day 5 after surgery) I had my final check at Jogak before I flew back on Saturday.
I already noticed on day 4 that I did not like the new shape. Dr. Song did a good job generally, he made a nice rounded shape, but the proportions just did not feel right for me and do not support the rest of my headshape/face (at least in my opinion). The reason for that issue is more or less only the fact that he placed (with my agreement of course) that point of max. length higher than it should be. This messed up the natural proportions! I will explain this more in detail now and also attach some photos so that you can see what I mean:
Since the shape seemed somehow weird to me and not how I would have liked it, I googled hundreds of men headshapes and found out that in 99% of all cases the longest point of the back of the head is at the same level of height like the eyes are (if you would draw a linear line that goes parallel to the line of the top of your head). But by raising this point for about 1-2cm I got a result that does break this natural law! And I really do not like it aesthetically speaking.
I hope you can imagine that I started panicking over it. Months of planning, about 7.500$ total costs, exhausting trip... and now my result got devalued only because we stupidly decided to raise that point?? It felt and still feels like a nightmare. I know I sound dramatic, but it just did not turn out the way I planned it and thats more than frustrating since it might be impossible now to do the wished changes anymore (perhaps would include to reduce / decrease some PMMA at the top curve - I do not know if this is even possible... I googled it, but maybe anyone here has good knowlege about (partially) removing PMMA in cranioplasty?).

I also wrote Dr. Song all my concerns today and asked him if a correction would be possible. In case of any updates I will let you know.

Long story short: have a look at the attached picture. Comments are included and I added the lines I wrote about.
View attachment IMG_8712 purseforum.jpg

Just to be clear: I know that the result is not bad at all - for many of you maybe even pretty good. But please be aware of the fact that the longest point just should not have been that high, the volume increased at the top is a bit more than I wished for and important to me is to have good volume at the lower end. Somehow I managed to fail to stress all these facts before the surgery it seems, even though I felt like I was prepared very well and he agreed with my photoshop imagined result without having any concerns.
Yeah.. and now I feel like all the effort was for nothing and I got a headshape that might be better than my before but way different than I actually would have liked it to be - and that sucks. It really sucks very hard and stesses me out now.

I am happy to receive all your feedbacks / suggestions / tips!
Thanks and regards


----------



## SK2

mrtst93 said:


> Hi all,
> So after following this forum for about half a year, I finally was at Jogak too last week and traveled from Germany to South Korea.
> I would love to share a happy story, but unfortunately the result did not turn out the way I expected it. To mention it right away: I can not blame Dr. Song at all. He is as friendly and professional as all other here described him already.
> 
> What is the problem? I tried to prepare a lot for this surgery by creating some photoshops where I roughly wanted to show him how I would like the result to be. Stupidly I did not pay enough attention to all the important symmetries in my photoshop picture and we started focusing too much on it before the surgery. The key moment was when he asked me if I wanted to have that point where your back of the head has its maximum length raised a bit more (somehow like in my ROUGHLY made photoshop) - I was not sure about it but I agreed, since you are a bit nervous overall and trust him in that moment that it can not be a wrong decision. So he started drawing all the lines and points on my head and marked this point with the most length like 1-2cm higher than it initially was.
> Surgery itself really was no fun! I decided for local anesthesia and had no pain, but still, you can feel everything he is doing and its partially really rough!
> 
> He himself told me right after he finished that everything went well and he was able to achieve our expected result for about 90%, because he could not add as much PMMA as planned in the lower part due to my skin being a little bit thin. Seemed no problem for me at all and I went to my hotel with a huge head bandage covering it under my beanie (still looked weird for sure).
> 
> After the first night I felt more and more pressure and tightness under the bandage. Swelling became really bad within first two days. On the 3rd day it was worst. My forehead beneath the bandage and right over my eyes looked like an alien. Not kidding. He removed the bandage then and the swelling was able to move downwards to my face then. So my eyes and my temples also became very swollen. But yeah, it all slightly went away since the 4th day, no further problems with that besides looking terrible.
> 
> So last Friday (day 5 after surgery) I had my final check at Jogak before I flew back on Saturday.
> I already noticed on day 4 that I did not like the new shape. Dr. Song did a good job generally, he made a nice rounded shape, but the proportions just did not feel right for me and do not support the rest of my headshape/face (at least in my opinion). The reason for that issue is more or less only the fact that he placed (with my agreement of course) that point of max. length higher than it should be. This messed up the natural proportions! I will explain this more in detail now and also attach some photos so that you can see what I mean:
> Since the shape seemed somehow weird to me and not how I would have liked it, I googled hundreds of men headshapes and found out that in 99% of all cases the longest point of the back of the head is at the same level of height like the eyes are (if you would draw a linear line that goes parallel to the line of the top of your head). But by raising this point for about 1-2cm I got a result that does break this natural law! And I really do not like it aesthetically speaking.
> I hope you can imagine that I started panicking over it. Months of planning, about 7.500$ total costs, exhausting trip... and now my result got devalued only because we stupidly decided to raise that point?? It felt and still feels like a nightmare. I know I sound dramatic, but it just did not turn out the way I planned it and thats more than frustrating since it might be impossible now to do the wished changes anymore (perhaps would include to reduce / decrease some PMMA at the top curve - I do not know if this is even possible... I googled it, but maybe anyone here has good knowlege about (partially) removing PMMA in cranioplasty?).
> 
> I also wrote Dr. Song all my concerns today and asked him if a correction would be possible. In case of any updates I will let you know.
> 
> Long story short: have a look at the attached picture. Comments are included and I added the lines I wrote about.
> View attachment 5617447
> 
> Just to be clear: I know that the result is not bad at all - for many of you maybe even pretty good. But please be aware of the fact that the longest point just should not have been that high, the volume increased at the top is a bit more than I wished for and important to me is to have good volume at the lower end. Somehow I managed to fail to stress all these facts before the surgery it seems, even though I felt like I was prepared very well and he agreed with my photoshop imagined result without having any concerns.
> Yeah.. and now I feel like all the effort was for nothing and I got a headshape that might be better than my before but way different than I actually would have liked it to be - and that sucks. It really sucks very hard and stesses me out now.
> 
> I am happy to receive all your feedbacks / suggestions / tips!
> Thanks and regards
> 
> View attachment 5617480
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617481
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617482


I understand what you mean but personally I don't think it would have been possible to have the max line at your eye level anyway because as I understand it, below that level are muscles. And in order to have a gradual and smooth bump at that eye line, the filler will have to go below that level, which is going to cause problem. So the other option you would have had other than now is to have less volume above the eye line, but I am not sure that would be what you wanted either..

Also once the swelling subsides, the proportion is bound to change and you might see it differently..


----------



## mrtst93

SK2 said:


> I understand what you mean but personally I don't think it would have been possible to have the max line at your eye level anyway because as I understand it, below that level are muscles. And in order to have a gradual and smooth bump at that eye line, the filler will have to go below that level, which is going to cause problem. So the other option you would have had other than now is to have less volume above the eye line, but I am not sure that would be what you wanted either..
> 
> Also once the swelling subsides, the proportion is bound to change and you might see it differently..


Hey, thanks for your feedback. Yes, you are right. But I only would have needed a little increase about eye height level. Not much and not as low that it would get in contact with the muscles and than - as you already mentioned - have less volume in the curve to the top (I did not want THAT much volume at all!). Then the result would be way more like I would have wished for. Swellings are all gone besides the little one around the incision line, so I dont expect any more changes of the shape now.


----------



## SK2

mrtst93 said:


> Hey, thanks for your feedback. Yes, you are right. But I only would have needed a little increase about eye height level. Not much and not as low that it would get in contact with the muscles and than - as you already mentioned - have less volume in the curve to the top (I did not want THAT much volume at all!). Then the result would be way more like I would have wished for. Swellings are all gone besides the little one around the incision line, so I dont expect any more changes of the shape now.


Despite generally we tend to like certain silhouette or proportion I do think everybody's headshape is different. Plus you also see a lot of people with shaved head with the protruding point higher than eye level(see this thread: https://www.hairlosstalk.com/interact/threads/head-shape-and-how-it-affects-going-bald.100758/)

I also did nitpick on the result after the surgery, but I'd say patiently wait until the swellings are complete gone because even a tiny bit could change the whole silhouette and how you look at it.


----------



## mrtst93

SK2 said:


> Despite generally we tend to like certain silhouette or proportion I do think everybody's headshape is different. Plus you also see a lot of people with shaved head with the protruding point higher than eye level(see this thread: https://www.hairlosstalk.com/interact/threads/head-shape-and-how-it-affects-going-bald.100758/)
> 
> I also did nitpick on the result after the surgery, but I'd say patiently wait until the swellings are complete gone because even a tiny bit could change the whole silhouette and how you look at it.


I checked all of the pictures already that are visible on the hairloss website and on many more. Its important to think of a line that goes PARALLEL to the top line of the head - you will notice that they all have their max point at eyes level or even a bit lower, without exception. Shapes are very different, but this rule seems always to be fulfilled. My head just has not the proportions to get so much more volume at the upper part. Ofc its impossible then for Dr Song to keep this max point as low as it was unless you dont wanna have a complete flat back. 
I will post a photoshop picture wich would be reallly realistic in my case and fits to the rest of the headshape later on! 
Than you all can judge, if this looks better for me than the actual shape. If so, I think Dr Song would need to remove everything and start from scratch. I hope this would be even possible without a scar that has twice the size.
Thanks and regards


----------



## mrtst93

So I created a picture, where I tried to photoshop a result, that would fit me much more and should be easily achievable. Looks more natural to me and not with a slightly exaggerated amount of pmma in the curve to the top..
I attached the picture and made a comparison with the current new shape. Would like to get your feedbacks on this!
Regarding the correction/removal of the bone cement again: does anyone know if he can remove it partially? Or only completley? And how difficult is this? Scar would be way bigger then?
Thanks again for all answers!


----------



## SK2

I honestly think it is down to personal preference at this stage. Your result doesn't look bad to me at all. It almost has a better shape overall than your photoshopped version.

I imagine you will have a bigger scar with a revision, what does Dr Song say?


----------



## xxphilip

Oh wow I didn’t realise head surgery was a thing. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## mrtst93

SK2 said:


> I honestly think it is down to personal preference at this stage. Your result doesn't look bad to me at all. It almost has a better shape overall than your photoshopped version.
> 
> I imagine you will have a bigger scar with a revision, what does Dr Song say?


Thanks! Yes, I also would be very satisfied if it wasnt for that 2cm higher max. length point. It looks and feels strange too me and just doesnt feel like a natural shape in my case. 
Dr Song answered I should wait some weeks until all swellings are gone and then discuss more about it in detail, but he already mentioned that it could be replaced with a smaller implant. He also wrote that he thinks it wont be a good idea.. not why tho. Yes, I could imagine the scar is maybe 2cm longer then. My situation really sucks. Even if the scar would be longer and it costs me alone about 2k€ to travel there again - I would do it. Dont think I will get happy with that shape :/


----------



## mlydzz

Hi, wanted to show how it looked right after I got my cast off vs. 2.5 months later. I can feel some hair growing however it still looks so bald where the scar is. I wonder if it will grow more hair.. scar is still fragile in the sense that I can scratch my head normally just not on the scar area as it feels more sensitive


----------



## Juvek1

mlydzz said:


> View attachment 5634369
> View attachment 5634371
> 
> 
> Hi, wanted to show how it looked right after I got my cast off vs. 2.5 months later. I can feel some hair growing however it still looks so bald where the scar is. I wonder if it will grow more hair.. scar is still fragile in the sense that I can scratch my head normally just not on the scar area as it feels more sensitive


I read an article that in people with higher laxity of scalp scars don't heal as good on average. In your case you definitely have high laxity scalp as you received 60ml pmma, maybe high amount of pmma also have something to do with it. I hope you will grow back as much hair as possible


----------



## mrtst93

Hi all,
I'm still suffering from my situation shown in the last posts... After a month has passed now, I mailed Dr. Song again as he told me, but did not receive an answer the past 3 days. (Note: the picture is already about 2 weeks old, so swelling at the top is gone meanwhile).
I know many of you maybe don't see or can understand my problem, but by raising the point where your back of the head naturally is the longest, it can fck up the whole symmetries!

So, here is a picture what it would like if the added bone cement at the lowest area just would get removed a bit (right picture) - to me it would already make a huge difference and I would be happy with it. The longest point would move down again. I also was told by LPS that hardend bone cement could be "shaved" a bit for symmetries, but I'm still not sure if that would be possible like shown in the picture. That would already fix my problem and I wouldn't need to get it completley removed/replaced then. Dr. Song only mentioned in his last mail a month ago that I only could get it replaced with a smaller implant, but he didn't take into account that maybe this small shaving/scrapping of the bonce cement in that area could already solve the issue.
Its so exhausting  I just don't feel "normal" and good with this long flat line until the curve to the top starts. Makes me look a bit like a lightbulb, not joking. I'm happy for any advice and help here. Maybe someone has more information on how the bonce cement could still be a little bit adjusted afterwards?
Thanks!


----------



## Fleong

mrtst93 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm still suffering from my situation shown in the last posts... After a month has passed now, I mailed Dr. Song again as he told me, but did not receive an answer the past 3 days. (Note: the picture is already about 2 weeks old, so swelling at the top is gone meanwhile).
> I know many of you maybe don't see or can understand my problem, but by raising the point where your back of the head naturally is the longest, it can fck up the whole symmetries!
> 
> So, here is a picture what it would like if the added bone cement at the lowest area just would get removed a bit (right picture) - to me it would already make a huge difference and I would be happy with it. The longest point would move down again. I also was told by LPS that hardend bone cement could be "shaved" a bit for symmetries, but I'm still not sure if that would be possible like shown in the picture. That would already fix my problem and I wouldn't need to get it completley removed/replaced then. Dr. Song only mentioned in his last mail a month ago that I only could get it replaced with a smaller implant, but he didn't take into account that maybe this small shaving/scrapping of the bonce cement in that area could already solve the issue.
> Its so exhausting  I just don't feel "normal" and good with this long flat line until the curve to the top starts. Makes me look a bit like a lightbulb, not joking. I'm happy for any advice and help here. Maybe someone has more information on how the bonce cement could still be a little bit adjusted afterwards?
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5636305


Mate, your head looks very nice.
You should see mine..one side is more rounded than the other and there's a dent on one side , my scar has a dent also..mines worse than anyone in here.


----------



## mrtst93

Fleong said:


> Mate, your head looks very nice.
> You should see mine..one side is more rounded than the other and there's a dent on one side , my scar has a dent also..mines worse than anyone in here.


Thanks mate. But as I mentioned before: it is really important to look at the overall headshape. The shape of the back should be in harmony with the forehead / face, jaw, ... Just because I was stupid enough too fool myself with a photoshop I told Dr. Song it would be ok to have that most length point a bit higher. I'm mad and frustrated 24/7 now. My scar, especially the little holes where the staples were in, are quite visible as well. But I dont even care about that and dont even have hair. It just sucks to think about the fact that I might go through all this again and then have an even bigger scar. Pretty sure I wont be able to live with that shape. Such a drama lol.
Do you have a current photo you would like to share?


----------



## Fleong

mrtst93 said:


> Thanks mate. But as I mentioned before: it is really important to look at the overall headshape. The shape of the back should be in harmony with the forehead / face, jaw, ... Just because I was stupid enough too fool myself with a photoshop I told Dr. Song it would be ok to have that most length point a bit higher. I'm mad and frustrated 24/7 now. My scar, especially the little holes where the staples were in, are quite visible as well. But I dont even care about that and dont even have hair. It just sucks to think about the fact that I might go through all this again and then have an even bigger scar. Pretty sure I wont be able to live with that shape. Such a drama lol.
> Do you have a current photo you would like to share?


My head is so bad, that I really am ashamed to show everyone..apart from a few.if I had your head shape,  I'd be over the moon about it.
If you think yours is f_uckd up,you really should see mine, then you'd be very proud of yours.


----------



## mrtst93

Fleong said:


> My head is so bad, that I really am ashamed to show everyone..apart from a few.if I had your head shape,  I'd be over the moon about it.
> If you think yours is f_uckd up,you really should see mine, then you'd be very proud of yours.


If you like to share in private I could try to give you my honest feedback.

Of course the shape of my back is naturally rounded (I can see and feel the edges tho) - it just doesn't fit to the rest / isnt matching with my forehead.
Hopefully at least no one else will make the same mistake I did after reading my posts.
Still hoping for a little solution (shaving/scrapping off 1-2mm and adding 1-2mm as low as possible). But dont think it will be realistic and possible. Have to wait for Song to answer and hope that he cares at all about my case.


----------



## Juvek1

Fleong said:


> My head is so bad, that I really am ashamed to show everyone..apart from a few.if I had your head shape,  I'd be over the moon about it.
> If you think yours is f_uckd up,you really should see mine, then you'd be very proud of yours.


I am really sorry to hear this. I hope at least it made some improvements for you after surgery. Must really sucks to had surgery and not be satisfied and same for mrtst93. Feel like nightmare (:.


----------



## Juvek1

mrtst93 said:


> If you like to share in private I could try to give you my honest feedback.
> 
> Of course the shape of my back is naturally rounded (I can see and feel the edges tho) - it just doesn't fit to the rest / isnt matching with my forehead.
> Hopefully at least no one else will make the same mistake I did after reading my posts.
> Still hoping for a little solution (shaving/scrapping off 1-2mm and adding 1-2mm as low as possible). But dont think it will be realistic and possible. Have to wait for Song to answer and hope that he cares at all about my case.


I am sorry to hear this. I know a lot is our heads and if we aren't pleased with our look doesn't help a lot that I or someone else tell you it's look great. I hope you will find best solution for your case and make your head looks as you want. With your scar you can try with a silicone gel, maybe it will help you better heal the scar.

Offtopic: Btw I will go in 1 hour to airport for my flight for surgery with Jogak on Monday. I will post some pictures in 1 or 2 weeks, hope everything will be fine.


----------



## mrtst93

Juvek1 said:


> I am sorry to hear this. I know a lot is our heads and if we aren't pleased with our look doesn't help a lot that I or someone else tell you it's look great. I hope you will find best solution for your case and make your head looks as you want.
> 
> Offtopic: Btw I will go in 1 hour to airport for my flight for surgery with Jogak on Monday. I will post some pictures in 1 or 2 weeks, hope everything will be fine.


Thanks for understanding. Its not just the roundness. We always have to look at the head as a whole.
Keeping that in mind I'm sure everything will go well for you!
I think its also better to get not too much volume. So you still can add it in a 2nd round. But in my case removing it completley is just worst case scenario.

Have a good flight! Excited for your update


----------



## Juvek1

mrtst93 said:


> Thanks for understanding. Its not just the roundness. We always have to look at the head as a whole.
> Keeping that in mind I'm sure everything will go well for you!
> I think its also better to get not too much volume. So you still can add it in a 2nd round. But in my case removing it completley is just worst case scenario.
> 
> Have a good flight! Excited for your update



Thanks for good wishes. Well I really hope I will be satisfied after the surgery. My problem is that I have left and right asymmetry so I can't expect 90-95% results I guess. Sides and under the ears there is also asymmetry which will definitely stay because of muscles. I just hope I will look better from my profile I am aware it will not be 90%+ but I hope it will be a lot better and I will finally forget thoughts about my "weird" head for majority of time. Because this killing me.


----------



## mlydzz

Juvek1 said:


> I am sorry to hear this. I know a lot is our heads and if we aren't pleased with our look doesn't help a lot that I or someone else tell you it's look great. I hope you will find best solution for your case and make your head looks as you want. With your scar you can try with a silicone gel, maybe it will help you better heal the scar.
> 
> Offtopic: Btw I will go in 1 hour to airport for my flight for surgery with Jogak on Monday. I will post some pictures in 1 or 2 weeks, hope everything will be fine.


good luck!


----------



## Juvek1

mlydzz said:


> good luck!


Thanks, my surgery actually has been already performed. Had some pain first day but nothing unbearable, of course still feeling healing but is okey at least with painkillers which i have been taking. Today i will get bandages removed. I really hope i will be pleased with results. It will not be a super perfect because of my severe asymmetry but I hope it will make positive change in my visual appearance.


----------



## Juvek1

Ok so my results are fine to me. They are not perfect by any means and I was aware of this before surgery. I would say 85% but now when I wash my hear maybe even 90% of perfect and I am pleased with this. As I know and dr.Song confirm to me I have severe plagiocephaly so there were no chance for perfect solution. Right side is still a little bigger then left because of under the ears and sides pmma can't be put as we know. I will post some pictures next week when I arrive home and everything heals I little bit.


----------



## asianguy86

Thank you all for sharing your occiput augmentation journey. I'm about to pull the trigger very soon and schedule something with Line. Quick question as I prepare to tell the doctor how I would like the back of my head molded. For the occipital bone (the lowest bone in the back of the skull where MMA cannot go below), does anyone know if the MMA can cover it or go over top as a layer or is that too risky because of how close it is to your neck muscles?


----------



## mrtst93

asianguy86 said:


> Thank you all for sharing your occiput augmentation journey. I'm about to pull the trigger very soon and schedule something with Line. Quick question as I prepare to tell the doctor how I would like the back of my head molded. For the occipital bone (the lowest bone in the back of the skull where MMA cannot go below), does anyone know if the MMA can cover it or go over top as a layer or is that too risky because of how close it is to your neck muscles?


I am happy to answer your question since that area is what is driving me crazy for the last weeks after my surgery. Normally the neck muscles will be directly under the longest part of your back of the head. So all surgeants working with bone cement will try to avoid to go lower than this point. I did not know how important it is to not make your longest point go higher than it naturally is (but it depends on your headshape, maybe it is possible for you to go up for 1-2 cm without destroying your overall symmetries - would need to see a picture for that. For me it was a bad idea at least).

So it is possbile to put bone cement on top of this point (like in my case) and maybe even next to it, but I think it will be more difficult and requires much skill. Going beneath that point is not possible I think.
If you like share a picture and maybe also how you expect the result (photoshop). I could give you my opinion on that


----------



## asianguy86

mrtst93 said:


> I am happy to answer your question since that area is what is driving me crazy for the last weeks after my surgery. Normally the neck muscles will be directly under the longest part of your back of the head. So all surgeants working with bone cement will try to avoid to go lower than this point. I did not know how important it is to not make your longest point go higher than it naturally is (but it depends on your headshape, maybe it is possible for you to go up for 1-2 cm without destroying your overall symmetries - would need to see a picture for that. For me it was a bad idea at least).
> 
> So it is possbile to put bone cement on top of this point (like in my case) and maybe even next to it, but I think it will be more difficult and requires much skill. Going beneath that point is not possible I think.
> If you like share a picture and maybe also how you expect the result (photoshop). I could give you my opinion on that



Hey bro appreciate your feedback. You're one of the reasons I am very clear on how I would like my head rounded. You pointed out that the longest part of the back of the head is usually around eye level and after doing some google image searches, you are right. It seems to be around the eye/upper eyelid area. I was not cognizant of that previously when I started doing my research on this surgery.

If I had even your before head shape, I probably would be less inclined for this surgery. Unfortunately for most people doing this surgery (like myself), our heads are all the way flat in the back so it really depends on the MMA to form that long part of the back. With that being said because of the limitation of MMA and before/after pics from both Line and Dr. Song, that back long point tends to be much higher than the eye level for patients who undergo this surgery.

So to achieve that eye level bulge in the back, the MMA has to start as low as possible to form that curve. My occipital bone is slightly below my eye level and if the doctor cannot overlap that area with MMA but has to stop at the top of the occipital bone, then the bulge would be closer to my eyebrow. However if he can overlap and cover my occipital bone (where essentially right below this is my neck), getting that eye level bulge is achievable. I'm just not sure if that's possible because it seems like all doctors stay away from that area hence the reason the bulge is higher than eye level for patients of this procedure.

Unfortunately I'm not skilled in photoshop like you and will be using the Iphone pic editor to draw my lines and such lol.


----------



## mrtst93

asianguy86 said:


> Hey bro appreciate your feedback. You're one of the reasons I am very clear on how I would like my head rounded. You pointed out that the longest part of the back of the head is usually around eye level and after doing some google image searches, you are right. It seems to be around the eye/upper eyelid area. I was not cognizant of that previously when I started doing my research on this surgery.
> 
> If I had even your before head shape, I probably would be less inclined for this surgery. Unfortunately for most people doing this surgery (like myself), our heads are all the way flat in the back so it really depends on the MMA to form that long part of the back. With that being said because of the limitation of MMA and before/after pics from both Line and Dr. Song, that back long point tends to be much higher than the eye level for patients who undergo this surgery.
> 
> So to achieve that eye level bulge in the back, the MMA has to start as low as possible to form that curve. My occipital bone is slightly below my eye level and if the doctor cannot overlap that area with MMA but has to stop at the top of the occipital bone, then the bulge would be closer to my eyebrow. However if he can overlap and cover my occipital bone (where essentially right below this is my neck), getting that eye level bulge is achievable. I'm just not sure if that's possible because it seems like all doctors stay away from that area hence the reason the bulge is higher than eye level for patients of this procedure.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not skilled in photoshop like you and will be using the Iphone pic editor to draw my lines and such lol.


I'm glad if my posts help some of you here. I would have never thought that in my case something could go wrong. I trusted Dr. Song and the procedure itself that everything will be fine and now I have to keep on searching for a solution in my case which is very exhausting. I just want to point out that we really need to be aware of what is possible and what is not (or at least could be possible but would be bad for the symmetries). I think there are many surgeants out there who only look at your "problem area" - they dont really care about your headshape as a whole. Thats why it is so important to have a clear picture of what we (can) expect.

You could also send a (censored) profile picture (hope you have short hair or at least wet to see the shape better ;D). Maybe you can just mark the point where your head seems to be the longest now. Then I could try to photoshop how I would do it


----------



## asianguy86

mrtst93 said:


> I'm glad if my posts help some of you here. I would have never thought that in my case something could go wrong. I trusted Dr. Song and the procedure itself that everything will be fine and now I have to keep on searching for a solution in my case which is very exhausting. I just want to point out that we really need to be aware of what is possible and what is not (or at least could be possible but would be bad for the symmetries). I think there are many surgeants out there who only look at your "problem area" - they dont really care about your headshape as a whole. Thats why it is so important to have a clear picture of what we (can) expect.
> 
> You could also send a (censored) profile picture (hope you have short hair or at least wet to see the shape better ;D). Maybe you can just mark the point where your head seems to be the longest now. Then I could try to photoshop how I would do it


You are absolutely right. This procedure seems more of a McDonald's procedure where it's a quick fix so when you grow long hair, it looks okay. Doctors certainly don't aim for perfection and think about what you look like with a bald head.

LOL my hair is long right now. The only way to see my occipital area is if you feel it. I do plan on buzzing my hair for this procedure though when I do go through with it.


----------



## mrtst93

asianguy86 said:


> You are absolutely right. This procedure seems more of a McDonald's procedure where it's a quick fix so when you grow long hair, it looks okay. Doctors certainly don't aim for perfection and think about what you look like with a bald head.
> 
> LOL my hair is long right now. The only way to see my occipital area is if you feel it. I do plan on buzzing my hair for this procedure though when I do go through with it.


McDonalds procedure hahaha. I mean, Dr. Song did well! He is very friendly and skilled and managed to create a very round shape. Even though I completley shave my hair its not really noticable that I have an implant beneath my scalp. I can see and feel the edges, but I think for other people its very hard to see. So I'm quite happy about that and I also think in my case bone cement is a better solution than going for a silicone implant. Song just was not careful about my overall symmetries. If only he would have said "are you sure you would like this point too be a bit higher?" I maybe would have activated my brain cells, but it all seemed to be ok, so I just led him start.

Alright But as I mentioned - if you like make your hair wet so that it is close to your headshape and maybe just mark this point so I could see it myself and maybe show you what I think would look best. You dont need to of course, I'm just addicted to look at headshapes now and photoshop them haha


----------



## asianguy86

mrtst93 said:


> McDonalds procedure hahaha. I mean, Dr. Song did well! He is very friendly and skilled and managed to create a very round shape. Even though I completley shave my hair its not really noticable that I have an implant beneath my scalp. I can see and feel the edges, but I think for other people its very hard to see. So I'm quite happy about that and I also think in my case bone cement is a better solution than going for a silicone implant. Song just was not careful about my overall symmetries. If only he would have said "are you sure you would like this point too be a bit higher?" I maybe would have activated my brain cells, but it all seemed to be ok, so I just led him start.
> 
> Alright But as I mentioned - if you like make your hair wet so that it is close to your headshape and maybe just mark this point so I could see it myself and maybe show you what I think would look best. You dont need to of course, I'm just addicted to look at headshapes now and photoshop them haha


lol McDonalds procedure compared to something like a nose job. 

Yea Dr. Song seems really passionate about his work and if you give him instructions he'll follow to a T. I would 1000% go to him if he was in USA but I hate flying and really hard for me to leave the country for work reasons.

Let me see what I can take a pic of and send to you.


----------



## Juvek1

So as I promised here are photos before and after surgery. I am about 85% satisfied with results. Problem is, that my left side compare to right and under the ears is still weaker than right side I don't know are you guys see this in photos but is definitely there. Under the ears is like 0.7 to 1cm difference and there is nothing Dr.Song can do about it and I think either silicone implant can't go there. That is how it is, is definitely better as it was and fortunately I have hair that covers that to some degree other way it would be even worse. I will need to accept results and my body how it is and forget about it. The end difference I think is still good enough it was worth doing the surgery.


----------



## Robch328

Hello all, I've been a long time follower of this thread but never have posted until now. I wanted to share my results with everyone. I picked JOGAK and had my surgery oct 18th, 2 weeks ago. I had photoshopped some pix of me to help Dr Song understand what I expected. or at least come close to what I wanted. As with everyone else here, I did not expect perfection but I can confidently say that I am very satisfied with the results. As you can see, my head shape is weird lol and combined with my sloping forehead it makes it even smaller (ill have the forehead surgery on Nov 8th) The after photos are 2 days after surgery after he took off the bandages. There is some swelling at the base of the neck and top of the head but overall I still like the results. Id say he came pretty close to the photoshopped pix I gave him. Today there is a bit of swelling at the incision site and some tenderness and as I feel my head I can feel some irregularities but not enough to have me concerned. He did a great job and Ill take it with no complaints. Its waaaay better than how it was shaped before. (note: the photoshopped pix also include my visualization of what i want my forehead to look like as well)


----------



## SK2

Robch328 said:


> Hello all, I've been a long time follower of this thread but never have posted until now. I wanted to share my results with everyone. I picked JOGAK and had my surgery oct 18th, 2 weeks ago. I had photoshopped some pix of me to help Dr Song understand what I expected. or at least come close to what I wanted. As with everyone else here, I did not expect perfection but I can confidently say that I am very satisfied with the results. As you can see, my head shape is weird lol and combined with my sloping forehead it makes it even smaller (ill have the forehead surgery on Nov 8th) The after photos are 2 days after surgery after he took off the bandages. There is some swelling at the base of the neck and top of the head but overall I still like the results. Id say he came pretty close to the photoshopped pix I gave him. Today there is a bit of swelling at the incision site and some tenderness and as I feel my head I can feel some irregularities but not enough to have me concerned. He did a great job and Ill take it with no complaints. Its waaaay better than how it was shaped before. (note: the photoshopped pix also include my visualization of what i want my forehead to look like as well)
> 
> View attachment 5644021


Congratulations! The result looks really good. Please share your experience of forehead surgery once you had it, can't really seem to find much information about it!


----------



## meekybeeky

Hi, is there a risk for bone cement syndrome in these surgeries?? that's what im worried about


----------



## rodney_gene_jr

Robch328 said:


> Hello all, I've been a long time follower of this thread but never have posted until now. I wanted to share my results with everyone. I picked JOGAK and had my surgery oct 18th, 2 weeks ago. I had photoshopped some pix of me to help Dr Song understand what I expected. or at least come close to what I wanted. As with everyone else here, I did not expect perfection but I can confidently say that I am very satisfied with the results. As you can see, my head shape is weird lol and combined with my sloping forehead it makes it even smaller (ill have the forehead surgery on Nov 8th) The after photos are 2 days after surgery after he took off the bandages. There is some swelling at the base of the neck and top of the head but overall I still like the results. Id say he came pretty close to the photoshopped pix I gave him. Today there is a bit of swelling at the incision site and some tenderness and as I feel my head I can feel some irregularities but not enough to have me concerned. He did a great job and Ill take it with no complaints. Its waaaay better than how it was shaped before. (note: the photoshopped pix also include my visualization of what i want my forehead to look like as well)
> 
> View attachment 5644021


great results! 
I did the same thing with dr. Song in 2019, all went perfectly and feeling like I never did anything, except y back is looking great.
I will do the forehead as well but this time I might go somewhere closer, as Seoul is so far away. 
There was some Turkish doctor with great results as well but I can't find the link now, it was here in the forums tho, if someone can find it, please share!
Can't wait to see results for your forehead.
Cheers!


----------



## ayana91

Ashly117 said:


> So this was a journey that I definitely need to detail because I see no surgery reviews for head augmentation. But it’s a very powerful surgery that changes your head shape and can even affect hairstyles.
> 
> 
> A bit about me: I live in California, USA. I’m 25 and male. I’m Indian, and quarter Middle Eastern…so I’m the _other_ kind of Asian. Unfortunately I was born with a stupid skull shape officially called occipital plagiocephaly.
> 
> 
> September 2017 – I wanted this surgery done. So I did research online and found 3 local options.
> 
> 
> 1)    Barry Eppley – He offered a free video consult, so I took it. He seemed too positive, which is not a good sign. Also, he’s got a lot of complaints online which scared me. Just look it up on Google and you’ll see entire threads with a bunch of people complaining about botched results. Also a girl called Lucille Lacovelli filled a lawsuit against him, lost, and then committed suicide. So I didn’t want anything to do with him.
> 
> 2)    Youssef Tahari – He offered a free video consult too. His method didn’t seem too good for me. He suggested a bicoronal approach and inserting a silicone implant. This was bad because I didn’t want a scar over my head like that and I didn’t want a massive silicone implant in the back of my head.
> 
> 3)    Deschamps Braly – I called to set up an appointment, but their consultants appeared very snotty. They were quoting prices at $15,000 minimum and averaging at about $22,000. WTF. Also they refused to show any before and after pics due to BS reasons like “to protect the emotional state of their patients from the public”. They said I’d have to come into the consultation, which would cost me $600.
> 
> 
> Basically all these options were too expensive and did not have convincing before and after results or testimonials.
> 
> 
> October 2017 – I found out about purse forum. But they also didn’t have solid reviews detailing about this procedure. But I did find out some people mentioning ITEM clinic. They claimed that they could make a 2 inch incision and use bone cement (which is a lot safer than silicone) to reshape the head like a sculpture. I did a bit more research and I had my Korean Airbnb host Tony to help me out. I’ll write a separate post on Tony and how AMAZING he was in helping me. I booked the Korea Trip from Dec 21 2017 – Jan 1st 2018
> 
> I was able to find 4 clinics that offered to do the back of the head augmentation with bone cement.
> 
> 
> 1) Dec 22 2017 – Banobagi – Not very impressed. The doctor just said he could do it and didn’t go into further details. I also remember waiting for SO long but I felt let down in the actual meeting. Also, he did not show me any before and after pics. I crossed it off my list.
> 
> 
> 2) Dec 23 2017 – ITEM – I didn’t like the clinic itself, but Dr Jung was great. I enjoyed meeting him and he speaks very good English. I was close to choosing him but ITEM quoted at 8 mil KRW when over email they said it would be 6 mil KRW. They said they can reduce it to 7 mil KRW if we paid in hard cash. I wasted a lot of time trying to get this to work because, my bank had auto protect--I couldn’t withdraw such a large amount outside of America. This pissed both me and my Airbnb host Tony who acted as my translator off. So we crossed ITEM off. Also, I noticed a Youtube comment by a girl (Aja Ly) on Item’s YT video that didn’t like her results from Dr Jung. This was a bit upsetting.
> 
> 
> 3) Dec 26 2017 - BONEPS (Doctorbone) – Here’s a link to their site. http://doctorbone.co.kr/index.php?idx=hb/7
> 
> They are a local clinic that is not exposed to the outside. I found this out via Tony. The doctors were nice, but I didn’t like the before and after results.
> 
> 
> 4) Dec 27 2017 – JOGAK – This was it! I met Dr. Song. I liked this guy, his style, and his before and after. I immediately went for surgery. I paid around 6 million KRW. This clinic is a small clinic that SPECIALIZED in head augmentation. I love specialized clinics, so I knew this was the right place.
> 
> 
> 
> Surgery was easy. It was under local anesthesia. It’s literally like sculpting with clay. I wore a head cast and I was able to walk about. I went for Korean barbecue right after because I was so hungry.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps! I know quite a few people who are following me through this journey. While I don’t have super perfect results, its still greatly improved. I look and feel normal now. I feel no difference texture wise. I’m so happy.
> 
> (Note, I usually don't wear my hair so short. I keep it long. I shave it sometimes but this time I kept it shaven just so I could help the surgeon out with the best possible outcome.)
> 
> Before: (Sorry for inverting these 2 pics, but it gives you a good sense of the asymmetry)
> 
> View attachment 3919507
> View attachment 3919508
> 
> 
> Here are my results:
> 
> View attachment 3919509
> View attachment 3919510





Ashly117 said:


> So this was a journey that I definitely need to detail because I see no surgery reviews for head augmentation. But it’s a very powerful surgery that changes your head shape and can even affect hairstyles.
> 
> 
> A bit about me: I live in California, USA. I’m 25 and male. I’m Indian, and quarter Middle Eastern…so I’m the _other_ kind of Asian. Unfortunately I was born with a stupid skull shape officially called occipital plagiocephaly.
> 
> 
> September 2017 – I wanted this surgery done. So I did research online and found 3 local options.
> 
> 
> 1)    Barry Eppley – He offered a free video consult, so I took it. He seemed too positive, which is not a good sign. Also, he’s got a lot of complaints online which scared me. Just look it up on Google and you’ll see entire threads with a bunch of people complaining about botched results. Also a girl called Lucille Lacovelli filled a lawsuit against him, lost, and then committed suicide. So I didn’t want anything to do with him.
> 
> 2)    Youssef Tahari – He offered a free video consult too. His method didn’t seem too good for me. He suggested a bicoronal approach and inserting a silicone implant. This was bad because I didn’t want a scar over my head like that and I didn’t want a massive silicone implant in the back of my head.
> 
> 3)    Deschamps Braly – I called to set up an appointment, but their consultants appeared very snotty. They were quoting prices at $15,000 minimum and averaging at about $22,000. WTF. Also they refused to show any before and after pics due to BS reasons like “to protect the emotional state of their patients from the public”. They said I’d have to come into the consultation, which would cost me $600.
> 
> 
> Basically all these options were too expensive and did not have convincing before and after results or testimonials.
> 
> 
> October 2017 – I found out about purse forum. But they also didn’t have solid reviews detailing about this procedure. But I did find out some people mentioning ITEM clinic. They claimed that they could make a 2 inch incision and use bone cement (which is a lot safer than silicone) to reshape the head like a sculpture. I did a bit more research and I had my Korean Airbnb host Tony to help me out. I’ll write a separate post on Tony and how AMAZING he was in helping me. I booked the Korea Trip from Dec 21 2017 – Jan 1st 2018
> 
> I was able to find 4 clinics that offered to do the back of the head augmentation with bone cement.
> 
> 
> 1) Dec 22 2017 – Banobagi – Not very impressed. The doctor just said he could do it and didn’t go into further details. I also remember waiting for SO long but I felt let down in the actual meeting. Also, he did not show me any before and after pics. I crossed it off my list.
> 
> 
> 2) Dec 23 2017 – ITEM – I didn’t like the clinic itself, but Dr Jung was great. I enjoyed meeting him and he speaks very good English. I was close to choosing him but ITEM quoted at 8 mil KRW when over email they said it would be 6 mil KRW. They said they can reduce it to 7 mil KRW if we paid in hard cash. I wasted a lot of time trying to get this to work because, my bank had auto protect--I couldn’t withdraw such a large amount outside of America. This pissed both me and my Airbnb host Tony who acted as my translator off. So we crossed ITEM off. Also, I noticed a Youtube comment by a girl (Aja Ly) on Item’s YT video that didn’t like her results from Dr Jung. This was a bit upsetting.
> 
> 
> 3) Dec 26 2017 - BONEPS (Doctorbone) – Here’s a link to their site. http://doctorbone.co.kr/index.php?idx=hb/7
> 
> They are a local clinic that is not exposed to the outside. I found this out via Tony. The doctors were nice, but I didn’t like the before and after results.
> 
> 
> 4) Dec 27 2017 – JOGAK – This was it! I met Dr. Song. I liked this guy, his style, and his before and after. I immediately went for surgery. I paid around 6 million KRW. This clinic is a small clinic that SPECIALIZED in head augmentation. I love specialized clinics, so I knew this was the right place.
> 
> 
> 
> Surgery was easy. It was under local anesthesia. It’s literally like sculpting with clay. I wore a head cast and I was able to walk about. I went for Korean barbecue right after because I was so hungry.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps! I know quite a few people who are following me through this journey. While I don’t have super perfect results, its still greatly improved. I look and feel normal now. I feel no difference texture wise. I’m so happy.
> 
> (Note, I usually don't wear my hair so short. I keep it long. I shave it sometimes but this time I kept it shaven just so I could help the surgeon out with the best possible outcome.)
> 
> Before: (Sorry for inverting these 2 pics, but it gives you a good sense of the asymmetry)
> 
> View attachment 3919507
> View attachment 3919508
> 
> 
> Here are my results:
> 
> View attachment 3919509
> View attachment 3919510


----------



## ayana91

Ashly117 said:


> So this was a journey that I definitely need to detail because I see no surgery reviews for head augmentation. But it’s a very powerful surgery that changes your head shape and can even affect hairstyles.
> 
> 
> A bit about me: I live in California, USA. I’m 25 and male. I’m Indian, and quarter Middle Eastern…so I’m the _other_ kind of Asian. Unfortunately I was born with a stupid skull shape officially called occipital plagiocephaly.
> 
> 
> September 2017 – I wanted this surgery done. So I did research online and found 3 local options.
> 
> 
> 1)    Barry Eppley – He offered a free video consult, so I took it. He seemed too positive, which is not a good sign. Also, he’s got a lot of complaints online which scared me. Just look it up on Google and you’ll see entire threads with a bunch of people complaining about botched results. Also a girl called Lucille Lacovelli filled a lawsuit against him, lost, and then committed suicide. So I didn’t want anything to do with him.
> 
> 2)    Youssef Tahari – He offered a free video consult too. His method didn’t seem too good for me. He suggested a bicoronal approach and inserting a silicone implant. This was bad because I didn’t want a scar over my head like that and I didn’t want a massive silicone implant in the back of my head.
> 
> 3)    Deschamps Braly – I called to set up an appointment, but their consultants appeared very snotty. They were quoting prices at $15,000 minimum and averaging at about $22,000. WTF. Also they refused to show any before and after pics due to BS reasons like “to protect the emotional state of their patients from the public”. They said I’d have to come into the consultation, which would cost me $600.
> 
> 
> Basically all these options were too expensive and did not have convincing before and after results or testimonials.
> 
> 
> October 2017 – I found out about purse forum. But they also didn’t have solid reviews detailing about this procedure. But I did find out some people mentioning ITEM clinic. They claimed that they could make a 2 inch incision and use bone cement (which is a lot safer than silicone) to reshape the head like a sculpture. I did a bit more research and I had my Korean Airbnb host Tony to help me out. I’ll write a separate post on Tony and how AMAZING he was in helping me. I booked the Korea Trip from Dec 21 2017 – Jan 1st 2018
> 
> I was able to find 4 clinics that offered to do the back of the head augmentation with bone cement.
> 
> 
> 1) Dec 22 2017 – Banobagi – Not very impressed. The doctor just said he could do it and didn’t go into further details. I also remember waiting for SO long but I felt let down in the actual meeting. Also, he did not show me any before and after pics. I crossed it off my list.
> 
> 
> 2) Dec 23 2017 – ITEM – I didn’t like the clinic itself, but Dr Jung was great. I enjoyed meeting him and he speaks very good English. I was close to choosing him but ITEM quoted at 8 mil KRW when over email they said it would be 6 mil KRW. They said they can reduce it to 7 mil KRW if we paid in hard cash. I wasted a lot of time trying to get this to work because, my bank had auto protect--I couldn’t withdraw such a large amount outside of America. This pissed both me and my Airbnb host Tony who acted as my translator off. So we crossed ITEM off. Also, I noticed a Youtube comment by a girl (Aja Ly) on Item’s YT video that didn’t like her results from Dr Jung. This was a bit upsetting.
> 
> 
> 3) Dec 26 2017 - BONEPS (Doctorbone) – Here’s a link to their site. http://doctorbone.co.kr/index.php?idx=hb/7
> 
> They are a local clinic that is not exposed to the outside. I found this out via Tony. The doctors were nice, but I didn’t like the before and after results.
> 
> 
> 4) Dec 27 2017 – JOGAK – This was it! I met Dr. Song. I liked this guy, his style, and his before and after. I immediately went for surgery. I paid around 6 million KRW. This clinic is a small clinic that SPECIALIZED in head augmentation. I love specialized clinics, so I knew this was the right place.
> 
> 
> 
> Surgery was easy. It was under local anesthesia. It’s literally like sculpting with clay. I wore a head cast and I was able to walk about. I went for Korean barbecue right after because I was so hungry.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps! I know quite a few people who are following me through this journey. While I don’t have super perfect results, its still greatly improved. I look and feel normal now. I feel no difference texture wise. I’m so happy.
> 
> (Note, I usually don't wear my hair so short. I keep it long. I shave it sometimes but this time I kept it shaven just so I could help the surgeon out with the best possible outcome.)
> 
> Before: (Sorry for inverting these 2 pics, but it gives you a good sense of the asymmetry)
> 
> View attachment 3919507
> View attachment 3919508
> 
> 
> Here are my results:
> 
> View attachment 3919509
> View attachment 3919510


It looks so natural,  happy for you. So how do you feel now,  is everything fine after the surgery?  If you don't mine can you please share your contact,  I am also interested in every details after surgery and planning to go to Korea soon


----------



## Psp_

Hi everyone. Hope you're all well.
Just wanted to share my experience on my surgery.
I had my surgery on the 17th of November. I flew from Australia to Korea and stayed for 12 days at Ocloud hotel (12-15 min walk from Dr Songs clinic) after lots of research and prepping decided to have it done with Dr Song. He is a wonderful and highly experienced and professional Doctor.
Dr Song emailed me the day before the surgery explaining that I would need to past for atleast 6 hours before surgery if I wanted to be put to sleep but I chose to just have local anesthetic which wasn't a pleasant experience for me but everyone is different. I felt no pain but you hear and feel pressure so I freaked out and the heart monitor went faster which made me freak out more lol. Also when Dr Song and the nurse would do things faster I would think something was wrong but it wasn't.. everything was fine and I worried for no reason. I just felt it was important to share this with you guys. Please don't freak out. It's all normal. I think because my head was down for about an I got scared.
Also my consultation was at 1pm then went in for surgery at 3pm.
Post op you go into a nice little room right after in a warm heated bed for about half an hour to rest then you change back into your clothes and go home with a bandage on your head but I took a beanie with me and put it over it lol.
My sleep was fine the whole time. Just a little pressure. As long as you take all your medication you'll be okay. Dr Song will give you a script on the day of the surgery. My boyfriend went to get them from a nearby pharmacy while I was in surgery.
My scar looks okay and I don't think I lost much hair at all.
2 days after the surgery I started to get swelling on 1 eye when I woke up. Dr Song said it's not common but perfectly normal and that in most cases people get swelling on the head and in some the swelling on the face which was myself looking like a chipmunk on the 3rd day lol. It got really bad by the 4th and 5th day as it spread to my forehead the other eye too and cheeks then started to go down on about 6th day.
I had the bandage taken off 2 days after the surgery and then washed my hair 2 days after that.
I saw Dr Song again 4 days later then 3 day after that to get the staplese out. You don't feel anything when that's done then got on the plane that night and left.
All in all everything went okay besides me freaking out for no reason lol. You guys that decide to go with Dr Song just know you're in good hands. He's amazing and Korea is a beautiful place with beautiful helpful people everywhere. It's extremely safe and I loved the food and also made a great holiday out of it and went on tours. Good luck eveyone and if you have any questions I'll be happy to answer 
Also before and after pics


----------



## SK2

Psp_ said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you're all well.
> Just wanted to share my experience on my surgery.
> I had my surgery on the 17th of November. I flew from Australia to Korea and stayed for 12 days at Ocloud hotel (12-15 min walk from Dr Songs clinic) after lots of research and prepping decided to have it done with Dr Song. He is a wonderful and highly experienced and professional Doctor.
> Dr Song emailed me the day before the surgery explaining that I would need to past for atleast 6 hours before surgery if I wanted to be put to sleep but I chose to just have local anesthetic which wasn't a pleasant experience for me but everyone is different. I felt no pain but you hear and feel pressure so I freaked out and the heart monitor went faster which made me freak out more lol. Also when Dr Song and the nurse would do things faster I would think something was wrong but it wasn't.. everything was fine and I worried for no reason. I just felt it was important to share this with you guys. Please don't freak out. It's all normal. I think because my head was down for about an I got scared.
> Also my consultation was at 1pm then went in for surgery at 3pm.
> Post op you go into a nice little room right after in a warm heated bed for about half an hour to rest then you change back into your clothes and go home with a bandage on your head but I took a beanie with me and put it over it lol.
> My sleep was fine the whole time. Just a little pressure. As long as you take all your medication you'll be okay. Dr Song will give you a script on the day of the surgery. My boyfriend went to get them from a nearby pharmacy while I was in surgery.
> My scar looks okay and I don't think I lost much hair at all.
> 2 days after the surgery I started to get swelling on 1 eye when I woke up. Dr Song said it's not common but perfectly normal and that in most cases people get swelling on the head and in some the swelling on the face which was myself looking like a chipmunk on the 3rd day lol. It got really bad by the 4th and 5th day as it spread to my forehead the other eye too and cheeks then started to go down on about 6th day.
> I had the bandage taken off 2 days after the surgery and then washed my hair 2 days after that.
> I saw Dr Song again 4 days later then 3 day after that to get the staplese out. You don't feel anything when that's done then got on the plane that night and left.
> All in all everything went okay besides me freaking out for no reason lol. You guys that decide to go with Dr Song just know you're in good hands. He's amazing and Korea is a beautiful place with beautiful helpful people everywhere. It's extremely safe and I loved the food and also made a great holiday out of it and went on tours. Good luck eveyone and if you have any questions I'll be happy to answer
> Also before and after pics
> 
> View attachment 5650643
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650644


My experience was just like yours post-op. I had darker circles under eyes for almost longer then a month.
Congrats on the great result!


----------



## Psp_

SK2 said:


> My experience was just like yours post-op. I had darker circles under eyes for almost longer then a month.
> Congrats on the great result!


Thanks so much! 
I guess everyone's post op experience is a little different and my swelling was so bad but then I realised there were so many people in Seoul walking around with their faces bandaged and swollen just like mine and some even much worse so I didn't feel that bad or embarrassed. Lol it was so normal there


----------



## meekybeeky

Psp_ said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you're all well.
> Just wanted to share my experience on my surgery.
> I had my surgery on the 17th of November. I flew from Australia to Korea and stayed for 12 days at Ocloud hotel (12-15 min walk from Dr Songs clinic) after lots of research and prepping decided to have it done with Dr Song. He is a wonderful and highly experienced and professional Doctor.
> Dr Song emailed me the day before the surgery explaining that I would need to past for atleast 6 hours before surgery if I wanted to be put to sleep but I chose to just have local anesthetic which wasn't a pleasant experience for me but everyone is different. I felt no pain but you hear and feel pressure so I freaked out and the heart monitor went faster which made me freak out more lol. Also when Dr Song and the nurse would do things faster I would think something was wrong but it wasn't.. everything was fine and I worried for no reason. I just felt it was important to share this with you guys. Please don't freak out. It's all normal. I think because my head was down for about an I got scared.
> Also my consultation was at 1pm then went in for surgery at 3pm.
> Post op you go into a nice little room right after in a warm heated bed for about half an hour to rest then you change back into your clothes and go home with a bandage on your head but I took a beanie with me and put it over it lol.
> My sleep was fine the whole time. Just a little pressure. As long as you take all your medication you'll be okay. Dr Song will give you a script on the day of the surgery. My boyfriend went to get them from a nearby pharmacy while I was in surgery.
> My scar looks okay and I don't think I lost much hair at all.
> 2 days after the surgery I started to get swelling on 1 eye when I woke up. Dr Song said it's not common but perfectly normal and that in most cases people get swelling on the head and in some the swelling on the face which was myself looking like a chipmunk on the 3rd day lol. It got really bad by the 4th and 5th day as it spread to my forehead the other eye too and cheeks then started to go down on about 6th day.
> I had the bandage taken off 2 days after the surgery and then washed my hair 2 days after that.
> I saw Dr Song again 4 days later then 3 day after that to get the staplese out. You don't feel anything when that's done then got on the plane that night and left.
> All in all everything went okay besides me freaking out for no reason lol. You guys that decide to go with Dr Song just know you're in good hands. He's amazing and Korea is a beautiful place with beautiful helpful people everywhere. It's extremely safe and I loved the food and also made a great holiday out of it and went on tours. Good luck eveyone and if you have any questions I'll be happy to answer
> Also before and after pics
> 
> View attachment 5650643
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650644


Which clinic does Dr Song work at?


----------



## ayana91

Psp_ said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you're all well.
> Just wanted to share my experience on my surgery.
> I had my surgery on the 17th of November. I flew from Australia to Korea and stayed for 12 days at Ocloud hotel (12-15 min walk from Dr Songs clinic) after lots of research and prepping decided to have it done with Dr Song. He is a wonderful and highly experienced and professional Doctor.
> Dr Song emailed me the day before the surgery explaining that I would need to past for atleast 6 hours before surgery if I wanted to be put to sleep but I chose to just have local anesthetic which wasn't a pleasant experience for me but everyone is different. I felt no pain but you hear and feel pressure so I freaked out and the heart monitor went faster which made me freak out more lol. Also when Dr Song and the nurse would do things faster I would think something was wrong but it wasn't.. everything was fine and I worried for no reason. I just felt it was important to share this with you guys. Please don't freak out. It's all normal. I think because my head was down for about an I got scared.
> Also my consultation was at 1pm then went in for surgery at 3pm.
> Post op you go into a nice little room right after in a warm heated bed for about half an hour to rest then you change back into your clothes and go home with a bandage on your head but I took a beanie with me and put it over it lol.
> My sleep was fine the whole time. Just a little pressure. As long as you take all your medication you'll be okay. Dr Song will give you a script on the day of the surgery. My boyfriend went to get them from a nearby pharmacy while I was in surgery.
> My scar looks okay and I don't think I lost much hair at all.
> 2 days after the surgery I started to get swelling on 1 eye when I woke up. Dr Song said it's not common but perfectly normal and that in most cases people get swelling on the head and in some the swelling on the face which was myself looking like a chipmunk on the 3rd day lol. It got really bad by the 4th and 5th day as it spread to my forehead the other eye too and cheeks then started to go down on about 6th day.
> I had the bandage taken off 2 days after the surgery and then washed my hair 2 days after that.
> I saw Dr Song again 4 days later then 3 day after that to get the staplese out. You don't feel anything when that's done then got on the plane that night and left.
> All in all everything went okay besides me freaking out for no reason lol. You guys that decide to go with Dr Song just know you're in good hands. He's amazing and Korea is a beautiful place with beautiful helpful people everywhere. It's extremely safe and I loved the food and also made a great holiday out of it and went on tours. Good luck eveyone and if you have any questions I'll be happy to answer
> Also before and after pics
> 
> View attachment 5650643
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650644


hi, how do you feel now,  is there any swelling?


----------



## Psp_

ayana91 said:


> hi, how do you feel now,  is there any swelling?


Hi, I feel absolutely normal. The swelling went down just as fast as it spread. It was about day 8 post-op that I was back to normal


meekybeeky said:


> Which clinic does Dr Song work at?


Jogak plastic surgery clinic


----------



## ayana91

Psp_ said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you're all well.
> Just wanted to share my experience on my surgery.
> I had my surgery on the 17th of November. I flew from Australia to Korea and stayed for 12 days at Ocloud hotel (12-15 min walk from Dr Songs clinic) after lots of research and prepping decided to have it done with Dr Song. He is a wonderful and highly experienced and professional Doctor.
> Dr Song emailed me the day before the surgery explaining that I would need to past for atleast 6 hours before surgery if I wanted to be put to sleep but I chose to just have local anesthetic which wasn't a pleasant experience for me but everyone is different. I felt no pain but you hear and feel pressure so I freaked out and the heart monitor went faster which made me freak out more lol. Also when Dr Song and the nurse would do things faster I would think something was wrong but it wasn't.. everything was fine and I worried for no reason. I just felt it was important to share this with you guys. Please don't freak out. It's all normal. I think because my head was down for about an I got scared.
> Also my consultation was at 1pm then went in for surgery at 3pm.
> Post op you go into a nice little room right after in a warm heated bed for about half an hour to rest then you change back into your clothes and go home with a bandage on your head but I took a beanie with me and put it over it lol.
> My sleep was fine the whole time. Just a little pressure. As long as you take all your medication you'll be okay. Dr Song will give you a script on the day of the surgery. My boyfriend went to get them from a nearby pharmacy while I was in surgery.
> My scar looks okay and I don't think I lost much hair at all.
> 2 days after the surgery I started to get swelling on 1 eye when I woke up. Dr Song said it's not common but perfectly normal and that in most cases people get swelling on the head and in some the swelling on the face which was myself looking like a chipmunk on the 3rd day lol. It got really bad by the 4th and 5th day as it spread to my forehead the other eye too and cheeks then started to go down on about 6th day.
> I had the bandage taken off 2 days after the surgery and then washed my hair 2 days after that.
> I saw Dr Song again 4 days later then 3 day after that to get the staplese out. You don't feel anything when that's done then got on the plane that night and left.
> All in all everything went okay besides me freaking out for no reason lol. You guys that decide to go with Dr Song just know you're in good hands. He's amazing and Korea is a beautiful place with beautiful helpful people everywhere. It's extremely safe and I loved the food and also made a great holiday out of it and went on tours. Good luck eveyone and if you have any questions I'll be happy to answer
> Also before and after pics
> 
> View attachment 5650643
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650644


Wow,  the result is amazing! So how is your hair growing now?


----------



## Psp_

ayana91 said:


> Wow,  the result is amazing! So how is your hair growing now?


Thank you  my hair is fine. I don't really think much fell out at all.


----------



## ayana91

Psp_ said:


> Thank you  my hair is fine. I don't really think much fell out at all.


I have a lot of questions regarding this surgery, I am still in doubt, so wanted to clearify the questions. Is it possible to reach you out via skype,  zoom etc.?


----------



## Psp_

ayana91 said:


> I have a lot of questions regarding this surgery, I am still in doubt, so wanted to clearify the questions. Is it possible to reach you out via skype,  zoom etc.?


Sorry I don't have neither.
You can ask me here I'm more than happy to answer 
Sorry I don't know what you mean by doubt but if you mean you're hesitant and the surgery scares you then that's upto you to decide whether you want to go ahead with it or not but in my experience I'm really happy I had it done and did so with jogak. As I mentioned Dr Song is very professional and South Korea is super safe and the whole experience went really well.
Also I did lots of research before deciding on it which I started in July of last year


----------



## ayana91

Psp_ said:


> Sorry I don't have neither.
> You can ask me here I'm more than happy to answer
> Sorry I don't know what you mean by doubt but if you mean you're hesitant and the surgery scares you then that's upto you to decide whether you want to go ahead with it or not but in my experience I'm really happy I had it done and did so with jogak. As I mentioned Dr Song is very professional and South Korea is super safe and the whole experience went really well.
> Also I did lots of research before deciding on it which I started in July of last year


Thank you for you reply. 
Here are some of my questions: 
1. How does it affect the hair growth and density, have you noticed any difference? 
2. Can you sleep on back, it is ok to run or do some physical exercise ? 
3. How does it feel when you touch it?
4. Can you use hair dryer as usual？ 
Is there any kind of other change, difference or limits in normal life after the surgery? 
I know I am bothering with a lot of questions. Sorry, but still hope to find answer to my questions. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Psp_

ayana91 said:


> Thank you for you reply.
> Here are some of my questions:
> 1. How does it affect the hair growth and density, have you noticed any difference?
> 2. Can you sleep on back, it is ok to run or do some physical exercise ?
> 3. How does it feel when you touch it?
> 4. Can you use hair dryer as usual？
> Is there any kind of other change, difference or limits in normal life after the surgery?
> I know I am bothering with a lot of questions. Sorry, but still hope to find answer to my questions.
> Thank you in advance!


No you're not bothering me at all! I like yourself had many questions as well and had I not found out all of this through questions and research then I would not have gone ahead with it when I did.
With the hair I didn't lose much if any at all. I just had a shower not long ago and tried to find the scar and couldn't find it. I have long hair so if you do also you would probably find it hard to see it.
It feels absolutely normal and I was able to sleep on my back once I had the bandage removed but I was just being careful as it was still sensitive after only 2 days post op but now it feels like I never had anything done. Also I wash my hair as normal but am careful not to dig my nails around that area just incase and only because Dr Song told me that it may be sensitive for the next 2 weeks after I had the staples removed. It's already been over 2 weeks but I guess I just want to be extra careful for now and it's become a habit lol.
Doctor Song told me not to do any intense exercise but I can't remember how long he said for. Sorry but I do remember reading on here from someone that was talking about not being able to do boxing or something like that.
It feels like normal when I touch it but rounder of course and that makes me happy  and you can use the hairdryer as normal. I used it as soon as I was allowed to wash my hair which was 4 days after surgery because Dr Song told me it was okay to


----------



## mlydzz

I have a question for people who already had the surgery and have a depression on the incision area... does it feel tender to touch when you press on it?


----------



## Psp_

mlydzz said:


> I have a question for people who already had the surgery and have a depression on the incision area... does it feel tender to touch when you press on it?


Hi, I had my surgery a month ago. The incision area is very very slightly tender and that's only if I really press down on it


----------



## mlydzz

Psp_ said:


> Hi, I had my surgery a month ago. The incision area is very very slightly tender and that's only if I really press down on it


Thank you for answering, i understand almost no surgery is consequence free, just wanted to know other people's experiences. I have to be careful with that area from now on, even with leaning my head on seats if that makes sense


----------



## Psp_

mlydzz said:


> Thank you for answering, i understand almost no surgery is consequence free, just wanted to know other people's experiences. I have to be careful with that area from now on, even with leaning my head on seats if that makes sense


Yes of course but it doesn't bother me at all. It's only been a month post-op and I can only feel a very slight bit of tender if I press down on it hard which I don't normally do nor need to lol I only checked when you asked


----------



## mrtst93

My scar is healing quite ok so far. Its been exactly 2 months now for me. Still quite visible, especially all the little dots from the staples. What bothers me more is the fact that I still have a swollen bump on the top next to the incison line. It just doesnt really want go away. Still feel a little tension at / around the scar, but its not bad. What bothers me the most is the fact that I might need to go for resurgery next year, get it removed and replaced by a smaller implant. Song told be it is difficult to form a new shape again right after removal, but it could be possible. The scar would be twice as big then. So maybe 11cm in my case. So yeah - I'm pretty fcked to be honest. I just dont like the symmetries of my new shape. I'm looking for a solution for 2 months now, but in Germany there seems to be absolutley no one who is able to add a little more volume at the lowest area for better symmetries. It is really frustrating. If Song says he is confident enough to perform resurgery and create a new shape, I think I will have to try next year. Dont wanna live with a shape I'm always concerned about. I would go directly after that for scar laser treatments then since I'm balded. I would have needed just a little little bit of volume to get a nicer rounded shape - now I'm freaking out about it every day and my journey will go own for a loooooong time


----------



## mlydzz

Psp_ said:


> Yes of course but it doesn't bother me at all. It's only been a month post-op and I can only feel a very slight bit of tender if I press down on it hard which I don't normally do nor need to lol I only checked when you asked


In my case, it has bothered me a bit because I could feel tension around it sometimes after lying down but I believe it should go away more even if it's slowly


----------



## mrtst93

I'm currently trying to find a solution to add a little more volume at the lowest area in my case by using fat grafting. There are some surgeants in Germany who say it should be possible. However the outcome / result is very uncertain and no one has ever done this at the back of the head before, but only in face regions..
So I wonder if anyone of you maybe heard of a good clinic/surgeant anywhere who might has the skills and experience to transfer fat to the back of the head? :/ Thanks!


----------



## Jedden

Hello beautiful people! I would like to have this surgery but on my forehead,& both the top and the back of my head. Has anyone done this before?


----------



## Jedden

Also, How much does each cost, at least for the back of the head augmentation?


----------



## chillydownright

Jedden said:


> Also, How much does each cost, at least for the back of the head augmentation?


It costs 6,000 dollars. I’m having a back of the head augmentation in a little bit more then a week with dr. Song.


----------



## Jedden

chillydownright said:


> It costs 6,000 dollars. I’m having a back of the head augmentation in a little bit more then a week with dr. Song.


Thank you so much! Best of luck with your surgery and stay safe


----------



## Jedden

Jedden said:


> Thank you so much! Best of luck with your surgery and stay safe


I just sent him an email two days ago and I'm waiting for his reply...


----------



## chillydownright

Jedden said:


> I just sent him an email two days ago and I'm waiting for his reply...


Thank you very much! 
He can be a bit slow to respond, but it takes usually just a couple of days so don’t worry!


----------



## Jedden

chillydownright said:


> Thank you very much!
> He can be a bit slow to respond, but it takes usually just a couple of days so don’t worry!


Yes he just replied to me! Let me know how your surgery goes. I hope everything goes smoothly


----------



## Zaffra

Jedden said:


> Yes he just replied to me! Let me know how your surgery goes. I hope everything goes smoothly


Hello there,

Can I ask how much he quoted for all three areas ?


----------



## monane

Hi mrtst93,
I'm also from Germany.
Is it possible to contact you via email?


----------

